# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  (XE ĐẨY) NHÔM tấm, định hình,,VIME,RAY..to.nhỏ, dài, ngắn..XILANH,. DÂY GIẮC.vv..v

## Trung Le

Em chào các bác
    Trước khi bày bán chút hàng em xin có đôi lời ngắn gon thôi a:
---- Chuyện xảy ra vừa rồi do có đôi chút không kìm chế của cả 2 bon em làm mất thời gian của các bác .. còn ai sai ai đúng ko đề cập nữa..em chỉ muốn mọi người hiểu và thông cảm cho em nói riêng va 2 thằng em nói chung.. và ĐẶC BIỆT em mong các bác chỉ bảo thêm những điều còn thiếu xót..EM XIN CHÂN THÀNH CẢM ƠN...
VÀ ĐIỀU LUÔN PẢI THỰC HIỆN TỪ  NGÀY XƯA ĐẾN SAU NÀY LÀ HÀNG KHI ĐẾN TAY CÁC BẠN SAI VỚI LỜI MÔ TẢ, HÌNH ẢNH CÁC BẠN DT(ZALO) NGAY LẠI MÌNH..THÌ TRÁCH NHIỆM PHẢI ĐỔI HÀNG HOẶC GỬI LẠI TIỀN(KHI KHÔNG CÒN HÀNG ĐỔI) CHO CÁC BẠN
●stk để cọc món hàng cần giao dich ở phần chữ ký bên dưới. Và để an tâm đến các bạn mình nhận thanh toán qua COD số tiền còn lại của giao dịch.
●liên hệ trao đổi trực tiếp qua sdt(zalo) 091821.5550. mình tên TRUNG 34t( tiện xưng hô)
《Ma1》ray THK bản15 dài 310 không rơ, mặt ray không rỗ, han rỉ.. lọai 4blok/1cap..blok 4 hàng con năn bọc nhựa giá 400k/cap(sl 2cap).
《Ma2》1 cặp ray BCS bản30 dài 920 kèm theo 5lock( loại 4 hàng bi bọc nhựa) mặt ray láng mượt, không han rỉ(xem hình ảnh),trượt không xượng,,(có 3 blok trượt không vú bơm mỡ). Nặng 7,8kg/cặp (không có blok). giá2tr600k
《Mã3》mấy món dành cho bác nào thích chế cháo truc Z:
-3 cặp rayTHK bản15 dài 220( kèm theo 2blok loại 1 blok 4 lỗ ốc và 1blok 4 hàng bi bọc nhựa)..ht 140.. giá 270k/cap
-4 cây vime phi16 02 dài 220 ht 115 giá 250k/ 1cây
《Ma4》 -2 thanh nhôm cây( lọai 2 rãnh dùng bắt ray kick thước(1400x57x30)
                 -1 cây nhôm loại 2 rãnh bắt ray kích thước (1400x80x80)
Giá 80k/kg
《Ma5》 - 3 tấm nhôm trắng bốp bán đủ như trong hình dành cho bác nào chế tác kick thước tấm nhôm (800x210(170)x10).. giá 75k/1kg.. cả tấm và mấy thứ râu ria là 8kg
《Ma6》4 xilanh khí SMC phi 16 ht pitong 50. giá và chi tiết có ghi trên hình ảnh
《Ma7》cả mớ dây giắc, dây đai, giá 500k(chi tiết,số lượng em có ghi trong hình ảnh)
 Tạm thế đã.cho đỡ nhầm lẫn..bán hết và khi có thêm hang em xin cập nhật trưng bày tiếp.. xin cảm ơn mọi người đã xem.. và ủng hộ em..

----------

khangscc

----------


## Trung Le

Xilanh(ma6) đã có bác trên CAO BẰNG đuôi sdt 010 lấy hết..cam ơn bác đã ủng hộ em

----------


## cnc amater

cụ có cục nhôm nào dày 50 rộng tầm 300x300 ko ạ

----------


## Trung Le

> cụ có cục nhôm nào dày 50 rộng tầm 300x300 ko ạ


Cháu chỉ có miếng nhôm dày đúng 50..300x250 thôi cu a..nhung miếng nhôm này trên có ray bản 0.9 kèm theo cả mặt bích(290x100x50)..cu có dùng đc thi cháu bán hết cả ớ.. giá cho tất cả y như hình là 350k

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cháu chỉ có miếng nhôm dày đúng 50..300x250 thôi cu a..nhung miếng nhôm này trên có ray bản 0.9 kèm theo cả mặt bích(290x100x50)..cu có dùng đc thi cháu bán hết cả ớ.. giá cho tất cả y như hình là 350k


Mình mua cái này hé

----------


## Trung Le

Vâng miếng nhôm có ray 0.9 va mặt bich đã có gạch cua bác THU hanoi. Bác cho em cái đia vào zalo em chỉ để chiều em gửi xe oto ra thủ đô cho bác..tien thi mai bác gửi cho em vào tk em có ghi ở phần chữ ký.em cam ơn bác

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Trung Le

> cụ có cục nhôm nào dày 50 rộng tầm 300x300 ko ạ


dày 40 kick thước to hơn chút có được không.. nếu dùng đươc lien hệ mình sdt bên dưới

----------


## Trung Le

《Ma8》vime phi 40 bước 106 dài 1100 hành trinh 800.. hành trình được 870 nếu bỏ đoan nối phần dưới đai ốc.. chất lượng thì em chỉ biết nói là dựng thẳng đứng vime tác động 1 lực rất nhẹ là đai ốc tự chạy xuống.. (mời các bác xem đoạn video).. gía 3trieu/ 1 cây vime.(so lượng 2 cây)
《Ma9》dành bác nào thích nhạc chế cháo..combo Ray THK bản15 dai 500..4blok trượt+ tấm nhôm trắng ( 600x120x15) có 2 lỗ ở giữa+ mặt bích va mấy thứ kèm theo như hình giá 1 triệu
《Mã10》 có 8 cặp xilanh SMC còn rất ngon.. bịt nhả 1 đường khí vẫn kêu phịc phịc..piton phi16 ht50 giá 250k/1 cặp..
《Mã11》bộ combo mini màu ĐEN(y như hình) ray bản0.8 dài 250..1 măt bích gắn trên 4blok trượt rất mượt..gia 300k.. bác nào cần vime để chế vào bộ này em cũng có 
-em cập nhât chút:+ 2 cặp ray THK b15 dài310(4blok ) bác TĂNG TRƯỜNG ở bình phước đã lấy
                                  +3cây vime 16.02 dài 220 đã có chủ mới
                                  +căp Ray BCS bản 30 là 6 blok chứ không phải là 5 blok đâu ạ.. giá giảm chút xuống còn 2tr500k/ cặp này
bác nào cần chi tiết cụ thể món mình quan tâm Liên hệ sdt(zalo) em ở phần chữ ký.. cảm ơn 
Tạm vây đã mai em tính tiếp

----------


## baole

Bác có nhôm 40x40 ko vậy

----------


## Trung Le

> Bác có nhôm 40x40 ko vậy


Bạn xem hình ảnh nhé.(vet bẩn la do băng dính mình cuốn..lau la lai trắng tinh) dùng được lien hệ mình sdt dưới chữ ký
 Bác thuhanoi ơi..em đã nhận đươc tiền bác chuyển.. nhưng em không có sdt của bác em sao mà gửi. vì em gửi xe otô từ BẮC GIANG ra bến xe GIÁP BÁT cho tiện..

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bạn xem hình ảnh nhé.(vet bẩn la do băng dính mình cuốn..lau la lai trắng tinh) dùng được lien hệ mình sdt dưới chữ ký
>  Bác thuhanoi ơi..em đã nhận đươc tiền bác chuyển.. nhưng em không có sdt của bác em sao mà gửi. vì em gửi xe otô từ BẮC GIANG ra bến xe GIÁP BÁT cho tiện..


Địa chỉ mình IB cho bác rồi mà, mình ở Đà Nẵng nên bác gửi cho mình bằng Viettel ship thường nhé

----------


## baole

Em lấy hết mớ đó bác nhé

----------


## Trung Le

> Địa chỉ mình IB cho bác rồi mà, mình ở Đà Nẵng nên bác gửi cho mình bằng Viettel ship thường nhé


Ui em tưởng bác là TRAI PHỐ CỔ..hehe.. đã đóng gói cẩn thận cho bác rùi chỉ còn chờ đia chỉ va sdt cua bác là lên đường..Bác nt vào thẳng sdt của em nhé. cảm ơn bác

----------


## Trung Le

[QUOTE=baole;104876]Em lấy hết mớ đó bác .
Ok... bác chuyển sang lấy 2 cây khác (1400x57x30).loai 2 rãnh.cam ơn bác

----------


## Nam CNC

Đã nhận lô hàng mua trong lúc giông tố đánh giá:

--- Đúng như hình đã chụp , bề ngoài không đẹp trai lắm nhưng chất lượng không bị ảnh hưởng , giá trị nhận được vượt xa giá tiền bỏ ra 

Đánh giá ray con lăn còn rất mới , cực bót , cấp chính xác cao , nhưng giá tiền khá rẻ , thương vụ làm ăn này tốt , hi vọng bác phát huy hơn nữa , cố gắng khắt khe hơn trong việc lựa chon hàng hóa sẽ bảo đảm cho uy tín , thương hiệu.


Em chuyển tiền đây ( hehehe do giông bão nên em rất được ưu tiên , nhận trước trả sau ) thanks chủ thớt.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

> Đã nhận lô hàng mua trong lúc giông tố đánh giá:
> 
> --- Đúng như hình đã chụp , bề ngoài không đẹp trai lắm nhưng chất lượng không bị ảnh hưởng , giá trị nhận được vượt xa giá tiền bỏ ra 
> 
> Đánh giá ray con lăn còn rất mới , cực bót , cấp chính xác cao , nhưng giá tiền khá rẻ , thương vụ làm ăn này tốt , hi vọng bác phát huy hơn nữa , cố gắng khắt khe hơn trong việc lựa chon hàng hóa sẽ bảo đảm cho uy tín , thương hiệu.
> 
> 
> Em chuyển tiền đây ( hehehe do giông bão nên em rất được ưu tiên , nhận trước trả sau ) thanks chủ thớt.


Em chỉ biết nói 1 câu là: em rất cảm ơn bác NAM. và tất cả các BÁC đã ủng hộ,,tin tưởng em những ngày vừa qua...em luôn luôn tôn trọng những lời nhận xét thẳng thắn của BÁC cũng như mọi NGƯỜI dành cho em.. và sẽ cố gắng mang đến cảm giác AN TÂM khi các BÁC nhận được hàng em gửi..
             THÂN BÁC và mọi NGƯỜI

----------

Gamo

----------


## Trung Le

(trong cơn mưa.. CẤM nghịch ĐIỆN).. chắc chỉ em. bày lên 3 ông HMI này lên mấy lần có nhiều bác có hỏi đến nhưng khi hỏi câu này xong mà em không nói tiếng VIỆT mà chuyển sang chế độ MUTE.(3 cái hmi này sống hay chết)..nhung đến chiều nay em đã và có thể nói rõ ràng là ( CHẾT NGUÂY NGUẨY).
《Ma12》màn hình HMI omron :
■ OMRON model NT20S-ST121-EV3 (japan) [ đã test sông chết.. cảm ứng OK] giá 1trieu
■ OMRONmodelNT20-ST121-EC(china mới. còn tem dán ốc nguồn, mặt màn hình vẫn dính nilon) giá 1trieu
■ panleiMater PL035-TST1A-F1RN (Đã test sống chết) giá 650k
Hình ảnh có sao em bán như vậy.. nếu đến tay các bác mà Ngủm củ tỏi.. các bác ngược lại em..OK
《Ma13》bộ sevo OMRON 200W.. tất cả như trong hình chụp..giac thi ko giống đầu tiếp giắc của driver.. bác nào cần dùng đến bộ sevo này..đành phiền bác phải đi chế giắc..em hỗ trợ tý ti 250k..lần trước giao 2tr500k.. giờ xuống 2tr250k..(bộ sevo này mới)nên em bao nếu chết em xin nhận lại..va gửi lại bác tiền..ok
《Ma14》-5 sợi giắc 2 đầu theo em đếm 26pin ca 20pin..100k/ 1sợi( dài50cm)
                 -Giắc Bẹ Encuder (1 sợi dài 2m) giá 125k/ 1sợi , số lượng 15 sợi
《Ma15》cục nhôm xoay xoay.. nhìn cũng hay(như hình) hơn 6kg..em tóm ngay về. vì chỉ các bác có sức sáng tạo phong phú mới biết tạo lên giá trị lợi ích đích thực của XOAY XOAY này..giá 700k.
        ●●●●●● {Em đính chính lại 2 cây ĐIẾU CẦY THK là phi 40 bước10. đai ốc khít lắc Không giơ}●●●●●●●

----------


## Xuan Gio

gach mon nay nhe bac.




> 《Ma15》cục nhôm xoay xoay.. nhìn cũng hay(như hình) hơn 6kg..em tóm ngay về. vì chỉ các bác có sức sáng tạo phong phú mới biết tạo lên giá trị lợi ích đích thực của XOAY XOAY này..giá 700k.

----------


## Trung Le

> gach mon nay nhe bac.


đã Xác nhận lời bác GIÓ XUÂN cần ở nơi em..(Ma15) là của bác..ok..cam ơn bác ủng hộ

----------

manh quy, Xuan Gio

----------


## Trucvt

> Em chỉ biết nói 1 câu là: em rất cảm ơn bác NAM. và tất cả các BÁC đã ủng hộ,,tin tưởng em những ngày vừa qua...em luôn luôn tôn trọng những lời nhận xét thẳng thắn của BÁC cũng như mọi NGƯỜI dành cho em.. và sẽ cố gắng mang đến cảm giác AN TÂM khi các BÁC nhận được hàng em gửi..
>              THÂN BÁC và mọi NGƯỜI


Chuyên nghiệp rồi đấy

----------


## Trung Le

Cảm ơn người trai ĐẤT CẢNG xa quê..( hoàng quốc khương) đã mang đến niềm vui nơi em..khi nửa đêm thèm hút thuốc lào và đã gặp ngay thằng em đang vác 2 quả ĐIẾU CẦY THK phi 40 bước 10 dài 110cm.. cùng 2 que ĐÓM BCS bản 30 dài 930 loại có 6 đốt(6 blok) 4 hàng bi 1 đốt.. 
Điếu cày về đến kaka hút thử xem phê không rồi cho em cái nhận xét chính thức...vi em vẫn con 1 cái điếu THK như thế nữa.. đinh để ngắm nhưng thôi nghĩ rồi..em chưa đủ nội công để hút loại này....hihi
Cảm ơn Kaka

----------


## Trung Le

> Chuyên nghiệp rồi đấy


Hehe.. mình cũng hay nghe TỪ LỜI NÓI ĐẾN TRÁI TIM( từ ánh mắt tới trái tim 😍)Thôi thì mình ngược lại ..hành động, lời nói đều xuất phát từ TÂM mà ra pải không bạn.

----------


## Trung Le

Mình xin câp nhật số lượng hàng đã bán hết gồm Ma1-ma2-ma6-ma8-ma15
■xin Lên thêm mấy mã hàng nữa cho bác nào cần
《Ma17》biến tần mitsubishi 200w(chi tiết hình ảnh cao zalo em sdt ở dưới chữ ký). Đã test.gia 500k
《Ma18》đồng hồ nhiet độ OMRON E5CN( vi mới lên không pải tets)..gia 500k/cai( so lượng còn 4cai)
《Ma19》căpj ray tròn( hàng đồ cổ, nhưng độ chất thì vẫn còn)phi 20 dài 1600 có 4blok trượt( như hình) giá 800k
《Ma20》2 dây giắc dài 5m nhin chất dây thôi đã biết loại là tốt.. thắt cổ không bao giờ lo đứt dây giữa đường.
《Ma21》moto dc DUNKENMOTOREN.va nguồn giá là 700k/nguon+1moto(chi tiet sản phẩm vao zalo em )
《Ma22》2 bộ lọc..hay j j đó liên quan đến khí..gia 300k/2cái
《ma23》em không hiểu nó la loại moto gi..chi biết la của japan.. trục moto quay cực nhẹ.. đuôi thì có 2 đầu dây để tiếp xúc.. giá cả hơi khó nói vi em ko dám hô bừa..
《Hàng bán kèm theo ai có nhu cầu lấy thêm..vi giá tri tiền phi gửi gần bằng giá sản phẩm》10 bộ bắt treo màn hình máy tính lên tường.. rất phù hợp cho bác nào không gian lam viec nhỏ hẹp..  chất thép khá dày rất cứng rât chắc chắn...gia 50k/1 bo.
 Tạm thế đã cứ mỗi đêm lọ mọ dâng lên mấy mã hàng đê sáng hsau các bác thức dậy có chút suy tư xem hàng họ có gi mới không, loại dùng được cho mình không nhỉ .. kiểu như đọc báo buổi sáng ý mà..em còn nhiều loại lắm..
Cảm ơn moi người đã xem

----------

v0danh

----------


## thuhanoi

Đăng ký 2 bộ bách treo TV đã nhé
Cho cái ảnh cái mo to cuối vào zalo xem kỹ chút nhé, 2 sọi đuôi có khi là động cơ DC

----------


## legiao

Đăng ký 2 pát màn hình vuông chử thập nhé bác

----------


## baole

Vì bác ko có TK VCB nên mới yêu cầu bác COD(Em đi làm về là ngân hàng nghỉ rồi ko chuyển tiền được). Bác có chuyển nhôm COD cho em ko thì báo cho em biết chừng, gọi điện bác ko nghe máy, nhắn tin không trả lời. Để em còn biết mà mua của người khác chứ. Thanks.

----------


## Trung Le

> Vì bác ko có TK VCB nên mới yêu cầu bác COD(Em đi làm về là ngân hàng nghỉ rồi ko chuyển tiền được). Bác có chuyển nhôm COD cho em ko thì báo cho em biết chừng, gọi điện bác ko nghe máy, nhắn tin không trả lời. Để em còn biết mà mua của người khác chứ. Thanks.


Em nt ok lại bác rôi mà ngoài chốt mã hàng htruoc bác lấy thêm 3 cay 700x30x30 va 1 cái treo màn hình..bac gd qua cod cũng ok mà..

----------


## Trung Le

> Đăng ký 2 pát màn hình vuông chử thập nhé bác


Em chào CỐ NHÂN..hi 2 căp ray của em.van ngon chứ bác...em ở ngoài bắc giang. Gửi 2 cái treo man hình này em lo cước gửi quá tiền bác mua bên ngoài ý..bac yên tâm em giữ lai cho bác(nha em loai này có nhiều con có loai ác ôn hơn ý). Bác lấy món nào của em em gửi 1 thể đỡ tiền phí gửi cho bác.(e ko có ý cò mồi mua hàng khác đâu ạ)

----------


## Trung Le

> Đăng ký 2 bộ bách treo TV đã nhé
> Cho cái ảnh cái mo to cuối vào zalo xem kỹ chút nhé, 2 sọi đuôi có khi là động cơ DC


Bác huề..em đã gửi hình moto vào zalo bác..neu bác gần va biết bác BAOLE  em gửi 2 cái treo màn vao cug hàng BAOLE..xong qua bác lấy.. đỡ phí gửi..vi phi gửi 2 ca treo này quá tội mua ngoài. 2bác mời nhau ly càpao giao luu với nhau cũng tiện mà..ok nhé bác BAOLE

----------


## Khoa C3

Đã nhận hàng, rất ưng ý. thks.

----------


## legiao

> Em chào CỐ NHÂN..hi 2 căp ray của em.van ngon chứ bác...em ở ngoài bắc giang. Gửi 2 cái treo man hình này em lo cước gửi quá tiền bác mua bên ngoài ý..bac yên tâm em giữ lai cho bác(nha em loai này có nhiều con có loai ác ôn hơn ý). Bác lấy món nào của em em gửi 1 thể đỡ tiền phí gửi cho bác.(e ko có ý cò mồi mua hàng khác đâu ạ)


Ok bác để chờ xem có món gì lụm thêm

----------


## Ga con

> Bác huề..em đã gửi hình moto vào zalo bác..neu bác gần va biết bác BAOLE  em gửi 2 cái treo màn vao cug hàng BAOLE..xong qua bác lấy.. đỡ phí gửi..vi phi gửi 2 ca treo này quá tội mua ngoài. 2bác mời nhau ly càpao giao luu với nhau cũng tiện mà..ok nhé bác BAOLE


E có gặp con gần giống vậy, motor 3 pha chuyên kéo băng tải, bên trong có motor, có thể co hộp số nữa, cái vỏ quay kéo băng tải luôn.
Cụ xem thử phải hông.

Thanks

----------


## Trung Le

> E có gặp con gần giống vậy, motor 3 pha chuyên kéo băng tải, bên trong có motor, có thể co hộp số nữa, cái vỏ quay kéo băng tải luôn.
> Cụ xem thử phải hông.
> 
> Thanks


Con này của em 24v cũng ko rõ có pải ko em đã test quay vèo vèo..nhung chỉ quay trục ở đầu có dây.hic
■Cảm ơn bác KHOA C3 đã ủng hộ em.

----------


## Trung Le

Lại tiếp niềm vui cho các bác khi đón chào ngày mới
《Ma24》6 Căp ray tron phi 16 dai170 mỗi căp 2 blok..va 6 miếng nhôm trắng(150x60x10..hoac kick thước tương đương ) làm mặt bích..mấy vết màu vàng la băng dính dùng xăng lau la sạch ray sáng bóng. nói chung rất mới.. giá 150k/ 1cặp+1mieng nhôm
《MA25》1cap ray tròn dài 700 phi 20 đủ gối đỡ 2 đầu ray 2 blok loại to đã có 1 mặt bich bắt vào 2 blok.. giá 450k,, bác nào cần mấy cây ray trần phi20 bên cạnh như hình thì giá tất cả là 600k
《Ma26》em có mấy cái màn hình máy tính 17in dell.hp.philip..dành cho bác nào chủ yếu sử dụng mục đích công viêc và cần độ trâu bò là chính thời trang vẻ đẹp kiều diễm bên ngoài ko quan trọng thi hợp với mấy màn hình này..em bao test sống.truoc khi gửi đi e quay video cho bác xem có bị kẻ ngang dọc.. màn bi loang nổ nhòe màu ko..đóng hàng ốp xốp xung quanh và bằng bìa cứng(an tâm hơn khi vân chuyển)..là hết trách nhiệm em..gia có 300k/cai..
《Ma27》2 giá treo bắt vừa tất cả màn vi tính loại này bọn TÂY toàn dùng trong nhà máy. Nhôm rất dầy. giá 150k/c va 200k/c.. em có đúng 2 cái uu tien cho 2 bác nào inbox ở forum sớm nhất
《Ma28》giảm gía 2 màn HMI omron ben trang 1 từ 1trieu xuống 900k/cai..( đã test sông chết ok hết rôi..an tâm luôn)
《Ma29》máy vặn ốc vit bị mất dây vặn ốc..loại này ko biết nước nào sản xuất thấy chữ made in japan..chắc là loại tốt lắm đây(em nghe mấy ông kỹ sư viet nam nói với nhau vậy)..loại tốt thì với em cũng chỉ bán 500k.. à em đã cắm điện nhưng thấy máy vẫn chưa chết đâu.
Thôi hnay tạm thế.. à mong các bác đọc những lời tếu táo của em ở trên chi là mang tính chất giảm stres khi nhìn vào giá sản phẩm em bán vì giá em bán đắt nhất trong những thằng bán rẻ...hihi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em lấy 2 cái màn hình nha bác. Có zalo cho bác rồi ạ

----------

smokie

----------


## Vũ Tùng

cám ơn bác chủ đã ship tận nhà cho em , hôm nào bác về đường trong ghé qua em chơi nhé

----------


## Trung Le

> cám ơn bác chủ đã ship tận nhà cho em , hôm nào bác về đường trong ghé qua em chơi nhé


Ok bác.co j đâu chẳng qua là tiện trên đường em đi.. mà bác cần ray vuông..vime ngắn dài, nhôm dùng chế cháo.. bác and zalo em gửi bác xem hình..cam ơn bác ủng hộ em

----------


## hqkcnc

khà khà, đã nhận được hàng: que đóm và điếu cày, cảm ơn chủ thớt, rất ứng ý, cố gắng phát huy.

----------


## Trung Le

nhôm tấm (660x660x10) mới quá..nhôm đinh hình.. thời tiết thi Z.. sản phẩm chế tác
Em cập nhật ma24,25,26,27,29 hết hàng..em xin cảm ơn các bác.. đa tạ. Đa tạ
《Ma30》 tấm nhôm trắng còn túi bóng(660x660x10) giá 80k/kg.. khỏang 11kg
《Ma31》nhôm đinh hình nhiều kick cỡ dài ngắn to nhỏ(75k/kg)
《Ma32》t4 xilanh khí TPM ht200 hơi khí còn rất khỏe ,gía 300k/1 cặp
《Ma33》 trời giá Z không nói lên lời...nhưng tất cả hình ảnh đã nói thay lời của em trừ cái giá viết nhầm 1tr3 thành 1tr5.
《Ma34》và cuối cùng là những Ý TƯỞNG dành cho những người luôn luôn có TƯ TƯỞNG thổi hồn vào xilanh dẫn hướng gía 50k đến 150k/ 1ý tưởng..noi chung các vĩ nhân and zalo em sẽ giá cả em ko nói hết ở đây..(zalo em phần chữ ký)..
Em Xin cảm ơn---THÊM 《Ma35》ĐÈN KÍNH LÚP (9w)kich thước đường kính 25cm làm việc trong ban đêm rất tiện dụng ktra chi tiết nhỏ..xem mạch điện tử..vv.. giá 200k/cai( số lượng có 2 cái ko có đế)

----------


## dungkiev@yahoo.com

《Ma22》2 bộ lọc..hay j j đó liên quan đến khí..gia 300k/2cái + 1 cap Ma 32 nhe.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4Zk6JS5Gd

----------


## MinhPT

Mình đặt 2 bộ đèn bàn có kính lúp nhé. MinhPT - HN

----------


## Totdo

Gọi bác chủ ... chưa bắt máy
Đặt gạch 4 xi lanh hành trình 320 đến 400
Thanks

----------


## Trung Le

> 《Ma22》2 bộ lọc..hay j j đó liên quan đến khí..gia 300k/2cái + 1 cap Ma 32 nhe.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4Zk6JS5Gd


Có ngay.. mà sao DŨNG SĨ ko zalo( đt) cho em.. bác nt sdt ca đia chỉ để em gửi hàng..

----------


## Trung Le

> Mình đặt 2 bộ đèn bàn có kính lúp nhé. MinhPT - HN


Ok bác minh.mai em gửi cho bác 2 đèn..nhung chỉ soi mạch điện tử  thôi nhé.. cấm ko đc soi vào MẶT CON CHÓ NGAO đâu đấy

----------


## Trung Le

> Gọi bác chủ ... chưa bắt máy
> Đặt gạch 4 xi lanh hành trình 320 đến 400
> Thanks


Xl bác..hnay nhà có công việc lên em ko để ý đến đt.. h em mới đoc bài bác inbox em..nhung em đang thắc mắc là bác cần món j ở mã nào vậy.. hoặc mai bác zalo(dt) lai em nhé..cam ơn bác nhiều
■■■■■■■■■tiện đây e có lời tâm sự la hqua 1 pút hưng phấn khi ngắm bộ Z đẹp quá mà phát giá kiểu có bày bán nhưng không muốn ai mua(gia cao).. thôi giờ thi ngắm cũng ngán rùi..tut xuống còn đúng 1trieu.(Ma33)■■■■■■■

----------


## Trung Le

Như tiêu đè em đang có nó. Bác nào xơi món này zalo em..gia cả chuỵen sau(xl moi nguoi)

----------


## Trung Le

Đường TÀU HỎA THK
《Ma35》1 cây ray bản20 dài 960 HIWN có 2blok có cánh..1 tấm nhôm(22x30x15) 8 lỗ ốc bắt vô cố định 8 lỗ ren trên 2 blok liền nhau..cay ray này được bắt ốc( bịt nút nhựa) cố định rất chắc trên 1 thanh nhôm to (1000x80x50) loại 2 đường rãnh..chat lượng ray trượt khá bót, ko rơ ráo.. nhưng trượt ko đc mượt mà so với ray đã dùng còn 80%.. cả bộ là hàng tay em tháo ra từ máy lên rất cân đối vững chắc..gia cả bộ 1500k 
《ma36》7 căp ray THK bản15 dài 340 có 2 blok loai 4 hàng bi 1 blok..gia 300k/cap(bac nào cần lấy thêm 2 blok nữa la tính thêm 100k)
《Ma37》1cap ray ICO JAPAN rất đẹp bản15 dài170.co 2 blok +1 vime thk16-02 cấp c3z dài 220 ht 110+1 tấm nhôm đen(nhu hình..day 8)..tat cả chưa có lỗ ren.gia 400k/ cả 
《Ma38》1 thanh ray thk bản 70 dài 300 có 2 blok 4hang bi(chat lượng và chi tiêt ghi trong hình ảnh) giá 1000k..(nang tầm7kg)
《Ma39》xin gửi chút hình về giá mấy món xilanh nhỏ dành cho bác yêu sang tạo..va giá thép luôn ạ
■■■■■■em xin ghi lai sdt(zalo) 0918.21..5550..ten TRUNG để các bác tiện liên hệ..em cảm ơn■■■■

----------


## tranphong248

Đã trao đổi nhe bác Trung. Lấy cặp 340 đủ 4 block. Nằm giữa đó.

----------


## Xuan Gio

Đã nhận được hàng của bác Trung.

Hàng đẹp  :Big Grin:

----------


## Manh Design

Cho em mỗi thứ 1 chiếc bác nhé

----------


## Trung Le

> Cho em mỗi thứ 1 chiếc bác nhé


Loại này mình hết rồi ban à..khi có loại mình sẽ lại vác lên đây.mong mọi người đã ủng hộ
-Xác nhận 1 cặp ray 4 blok loại con năn cho bác Phong nhé..bac vồ nhanh thật đấy.
-cam ơn em xuangio ủng hộ anh nhé.. lần tới anh sẽ giảm giá hoặc đỡ em tiền phí gửi.( miễn là ông đừng vác mấy tấm thép của tôi là đc)

----------


## Trung Le

《ma40》em có 3 cây vime bán 2.giu lại 1 ngắm.. giờ cũng no mắt rôi ạ..em cho lên đường kiếm việc làm
Vime THK phi 40-10 dài 1100..ht 800.. chất lượng cả 3 như nhau( mã22) đã mô tả về vime này.em chỉ bít nói la đáng Giá 3trieu
《mã41》căp ray BCS 4blok(4 hàng bi) dài 920 láng mượt. không sượng.. giá không mặc cả 2trieu( buổi tối lên ảnh em chụp cặp ray mờ quá..va chi lau chùi qua. Để chụp hinh)em sẽ bổ xung thêm hình anh sau ạ.
-em có hơn chục cặp bánh xe( bánh xe cao 10cm) va 30 ống thủy lực.. đồng giá 100k/ 2chiec (ko bán lẻ 1 cái).
●●●●●●●xin cảm ơn moi nguòi●●●●●●

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi vừa được bác baole nhiêt tình ship đến tận nhà 2 bộ kẹp màn hình, hàng rất đẹp, tuyệt vời - cám ơn 2 đồng chí nhá

----------


## Trung Le

> Hi vừa được bác baole nhiêt tình ship đến tận nhà 2 bộ kẹp màn hình, hàng rất đẹp, tuyệt vời - cám ơn 2 đồng chí nhá


Bác đem niềm vui đến em với em đầu tiên của ngày hnay đó.. cảm ơn bác nhiều
loại Giá treo này làm em sai hẹn với mọi người đặt hàng mấy ngày qua..rat mong mọi người thông cảm.va mình sẽ cố gắng lấy nhiều về để moi nguoi dùng ạ( tiền lãi cũa em bán sản phẩm này là mọi người nhớ đến sdt cua em..he.e)

----------


## Trung Le

Mới có thêm hơn 10 căp ray THK bản 15 loai blok con năn..nhung lần naỳ giá minh bán cao hơn làn trước ..ly do vi lần trước bá gía gần nhu hòa.. lên có ai thắc mắc ming thông cảm cho mình
《Mã 35》mấy cặp ray va vime 
■■■ ray THK
          -bản 15 n
          -Dài 340 có kèm theo 4 blok loại con năn
          - blok (80x30)ht đc 180
          -Chất lượng là ok.. vì chưa sử dụng nhưng do để trong kho bãi lên dầu nhớt ngấm vào, chứ ko pải bị rỉ sét.( còn đến 80% )
          -gía 500k/ 1 cặp 340( có 4 blok)
■■ray THK 
           -Bản 15 dài 310
           -có theo 4 blok 4 hàng con năn.. 
           - Ht đc 190
           -Giá 450k/ "1 căp 310( có 4 blok)
 ■■vime NSK 
            -PHI 16 bước 2..cap c3z
            -dài 220..ht 110
            -Chất lương ok..khong rơ xượng(con khoảng 80%)
            -gía 250k/1 cây.. (số lượng 15 cây)

《Ma 36》
-Bô combo đẩy bằng 2 xilanh
    -Ray tron phi125 dài 300.. trượt rẩt trơn.
   -Chất luong ok
   -Giá 450k/ 1bộ( có 2 bô).. 2 bộ là 800k

《Ma37》 MÁY 2 MÀNG BƠM
 -nhận xét mô tả 《 nhìn thấy lần đầu tiên 》
 -Tính trạng máy MỚI chưa qua sử dụng,,
 -cách thức sử dụng và hoạt động ( lần đầu nhìn thấy nên không biết,).. tra model thấy ghi là MÁY 2 MÀNG BƠM( hoặc máy vận hành 2 màng bơm)
- GIÁ (tra trên google.thấy ghi giá 3tr200k/ 1 máy).. giá bán là 800k/ 1 máy.( có 2 máy)..1400k/2 máy


bac nào quan tâm liên hệ sdt{zalo} phần chữ ký..cam ơn nhieu ạ

----------


## itanium7000

Cho em đăng ký 02 cặp SRG-15 dài 340 nhé.

----------


## saudau

Gạch 1 cây vitme 1602 nha chủ thớt. Sáng alo cho bác, giờ này khuya quá.

----------


## Trung Le

> Gạch 1 cây vitme 1602 nha chủ thớt. Sáng alo cho bác, giờ này khuya quá.


-Xác nhận bác saudau 1 vime nsk 1602va bác phi công INTANIUM700 2 căp ray340(blok năn).. bác katum 1cặp340 +2cap 310(blok năn hết)..em cảm ơn các bác
-Ray loại340 (blok năn)..em chỉ còn có 2 cặp

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Tạm gạch 1 cái bơm màng nha.để nhờ bác chủ tìm mấy cái xilanh mini. Để tra thông tin rồi nhắn lại bác chủ

----------


## katum573

Gạch 1 cặp con năn bản 15 dài 340 nhé.

----------


## len_ken

Gạch một cặp con lăn THK 310mm nhé bác chủ :

----------


## Mới CNC

Góp ý bác chủ chút mong đừng gạch đá em. theo dõi topic của bác em thấy rối mắt quá. Bác nên chèn ảnh ngay dưới mục bác muốn bán ( mục nào ảnh đó) thì anh em rễ chọn món hơn.

----------


## Gamo

Thú thiệt mấy lần mình cũng muốn mua ủng hộ bác Trung mà nhìn cái list hàng thấy dài quá, toàn chữ là chữ nên bỏ luôn. Nếu bác chủ chèn hình ngay chỗ thông tin hàng thì có lẽ hàng sẽ ra đi nhanh hơn đó

----------


## saudau

Gọi bác chủ ko được, bác chủ cho hỏi mấy cây vitme 1602 có con tán lock đầu ko?

----------


## Ledngochan

Mới nhận màn hình 19inch của chủ thớt, xước ngoài thì còn chấp nhận được nhưng ố vàng,
loang lổ nhiều quá.

----------


## Trung Le

> Góp ý bác chủ chút mong đừng gạch đá em. theo dõi topic của bác em thấy rối mắt quá. Bác nên chèn ảnh ngay dưới mục bác muốn bán ( mục nào ảnh đó) thì anh em rễ chọn món hơn.


Ui cảm ơn bạn gãi đung chỗ minh ngứa.. đến mình la người viết bài ma minh còn cảm thấy bài mình đăng ntn làm vất vả cho mọi người khi xem bài..nhu bác KEM có góp ý với minh..that sự là ko biết cách đăng bài kiểu đó..ban hướng dẫn giúp mình nhé..ban ghi sdt ban để minh đt hoăc and zalo minh...cam ơn bạn nhiều nhé

 Và em cam ơn anh Gà nhé..

----------


## Trung Le

> Mới nhận màn hình 19inch của chủ thớt, xước ngoài thì còn chấp nhận được nhưng ố vàng,
> loang lổ nhiều quá.


Em vừa ngủ dây xem zalo thay bác kêu về màn hình..em hoảng quá..va đã nt ngay cho bác chụp em xem cái màn hình xem ra sao..va có  2 hướng giải quyết (1) nếu lỗi bên em..thi trách nhiệm em là thu hồi lại hàng.. phí gửi em chiu..(2) la nếu lỗi sản phẩm ko lớn vẫn sử dụng đc nhung đắt so với số tiền bác mua.thi em sẽ bù lai bác tiền..ok bác nhé..đơn giản mà (theo nghĩ em nếu man hình loang nổ la lỗi bên em..hoac do vitel vận chuyển.)

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

vận chuyển chỉ có thể làm cong vênh vỡ xước thôi .
Đây là lỗi của bác rồi còn có thể gì nữa .. Nên thông tin rõ ràng tình trạng hàng hóa  cho người mua chứ 
đẹp bảo đẹp ,xấu bảo xấu  rồi mới đến giá cả

----------


## Trung Le

> vận chuyển chỉ có thể làm cong vênh vỡ xước thôi .
> Đây là lỗi của bác rồi còn có thể gì nữa .. Nên thông tin rõ ràng tình trạng hàng hóa  cho người mua chứ 
> đẹp bảo đẹp ,xấu bảo xấu  rồi mới đến giá cả


 DẠ em xin thưa với bác HẢI là trước khi bác NGỌCHAN đồng ý MUA....em có nói với bác NGOCHAN  là vỏ ngoài hơi xước.. mặt màn hình có mấy vết loang trắng nhỏ (to bằng đầu điếu thuốc).. va còn quay video chụp hình gửi bác đấy nhin xem chấp nhận đc không (chắc là xem qua video và hình ảnh nên ko chuẩn bằng mắt thường) em chỉ bán giá 500k. Và bác NGỌC HÂN ok...Chứ ko pải em ko nói trước với bác NGOCHAN về tính trạng cua màn hình như bác HẢI nói đâu ạ..lên em lại pải trình bày dài dòng 1 chút.. không bác và mọi người lại nghĩ em treo đầu DÊ bán đầu con vật khác.. em cũng cảm ơn bác đã góp ý.

----------


## Trung Le

● minh xin cập nhật chút: + ray THK srg15 dài 310 gồm4 blok năn còn 3 cặp
                                                + Loại dài 340 gôm4 blok năn còn 1 căp

● Lên hàng tiếp; 4 căp ray bản 20 và 25
《Mã 38》Ray THK (SRG25) dài 340 gồm blok loại 4 hàng con năn (chi tiết có ghi trên hình ảnh) giá 750k. Sl có 2 cặp
《Mã 39》RAY japan (thay ghi trên blok).. bản 20..dai 280..blok viền xanh 2 hàng bi (chi tiết có ghi trên hình ảnh) số lượng có 2 cặp


 Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Ledngochan

500k hay bảo nhiêu mình cũng ok, màn hình loang lổ là từ trước, không phải do vận chuyển vì bạn đã chèn xốp kỹ rồi. Còn bạn quay video loáng thoáng qua Zalo mình đâu có nhìn rõ, bạn đâu có nói tình trạng màn hình.

----------


## Trung Le

> 500k hay bảo nhiêu mình cũng ok, màn hình loang lổ là từ trước, không phải do vận chuyển vì bạn đã chèn xốp kỹ rồi. Còn bạn quay video loáng thoáng qua Zalo mình đâu có nhìn rõ, bạn đâu có nói tình trạng màn hình.


Lại tranh luận.. chán thật.em nhắn tin vào zalo bạn liên tục từ hqua đến hnay mấy lần nói rõ là 2 phương án giải quyết như ở phần trên,ko thấy bạn vào zalo hay đọc zalo rồi ko noi lại minh 1 câu,, rồi 5h chiều hôm nay(5/3) khi thây bạn ko nt j hay gọi điện cho mình...mình đã pải chủ động đt cho bạn,hoi về việc màn hình bị loang nổ,,tôi và bạn nc với nhau rất bình thường trên điện thọai..sao lúc đó bạn ko nói ngay luôn với mình.la chọn phương án nào. Để bây h cứ nôi nhau lên đây nói đi nói lại..

Ở đầu chủ đề của mình đã nói rõ la :khi hàng mình bán bi làm sao các bạn đt trưc tiếp cho mình hoặc nt vao zalo.. cảm thấy thái độ của mình ko hợp tác lúc đó hãy hành xử ntn thi tùy các bạn.
Còn mình đã rất có thiện chí khác phục cho bạn, ngay sau khi nhận đc nhận xét,lên bạn đừng bê lên gian mình bán nói đi nói lại về viêc này.. như vậy rất rối mắt mọi người vào xem hàng mình. Bạn cùng là chủ của hàng quảng cáo chắc bạn hiều lời mình nói.
 Bạn chọn 1 trong 2 phương án nhé.. rồi nt vào zalo hoặc đt cho mình

Chân thành cảm ơn NGOC HÂN.......................công chúa

----------

Vũ Tùng

----------


## Trung Le

Nhôm đồng sắt miếng 
 - em thấy mọi người phản ánh..xem bài viết của em rối mắt quá..lần này em xin viết chi tiết và giá tiền luôn vào hình chụp..

《ma40》nhôm tấm trắng(800x210x10) số lượng có 4 tấm như nhau
《ma41》mấy miếng thép trắng
《ma42》10 dao cắt nhựa
《ma43》2 bộ (puli+day đai)
《ma44》5 đồng hồ đo áp suất
《ma45》30kg nhôm đinh hình dài từ 30cm đến 100cm.. giá70k/1kg (tùy chọn lựa kick thước to nhỏ)

Xin cảm ơn đã xem

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Chỗ thép đấy ngoài 2 miếng ở giữa còn lại để cho e cụ ơi

----------


## nobita_dtmt

bác chủ cho em hỏi trong cái khoanh kia size bao nhiêu ạ.. thanh dài nhất bao nhiêu ạ.. nếu cùng 1 size cho em đặt gạch ạ.

----------


## Trung Le

> Chỗ thép đấy ngoài 2 miếng ở giữa còn lại để cho e cụ ơi


Ok xác nhận chỗ trên dưới cho đôi trai gái trong hình ảnh ....stk mình ở dưới chữ ký bạn nhé. Hoặc cod viettel nếu bạn ko cùng ngân hàng với mình cũng ko sao

----------


## Trung Le

> bác chủ cho em hỏi trong cái khoanh kia size bao nhiêu ạ.. thanh dài nhất bao nhiêu ạ.. nếu cùng 1 size cho em đặt gạch ạ.


Ban cần kick thước ngắn dài tối thiểu..va số lượng bao nhiêu cây..hoac vao zalo minh ở chữ ký.nc cho dễ hiểu hơn nhé

Loại trong vạch là cùng 1 side bạn nhé (60x30) dài từ 350 đến 700..
Cảm ơn bạn

----------


## Trung Le

Như tiêu đề..Em có 2 bộ trượt khí nén của SMC

《MÃ46》2 BỘ bộ trượt khí (chi tiết mô tả ghi trong hình ảnh đăng)..
 Giá 130k/1kg..
Ai cần xin liên hệ số đt em ghi ở phần chữ ký
    Cảm ơn nhiều ạ

----------


## pvkhai

MS 44: Đồng hồ áp suất: Dải đo bao nhiêu vậy bạn.

----------


## Trung Le

> MS 44: Đồng hồ áp suất: Dải đo bao nhiêu vậy bạn.


Bây mới biết bạn hỏi.h này muộn quá.. chắc tìm ko ra mấy cái đồng hồ ..Bạn tra thông số giúp mình. Hoặc mai vào zalo mình ghi 
ở chữ ký mình gửi cho bạn
cảm ơn bạn nhiều

----------


## Trung Le

Có thêm ít ray 
《ma47》
                  ●ray thk bản 15 dài 310 giá 450k/ 1căp (4blok con năn)
                  ● ray thk bản 25 dài 340 giá 676k/1 căp(4blok con năn)
                  ●ray thk bản 15 dài 340 giá 450k/ 1 cặp(4blok bi có đệm nhựa)..350k/ căp(2blok bi có đệm nhựa)
                  ●ray THK bản 15 dài 220 giá 200k/ 1 cặp(2 blok bi có đệm nhựa)
                  ●ray iko bản 15 dài 280 giá 300/ 1 cặp( 4blok bi)
                  ● ray iko bản 20 dài 280 giá 400k/1 căp(4blok bi) 
《mã 48》
-ray mini bản 0,9 giá như hình ảnh

《mã 49》
-bô khung nhôm L 
● ray hiwn bản 15 dài 290 gồm 2 blok có cánh,chat lượng như mơi
●khung nhôm dày 10 đến 12 kịch thước xem hinh

sdt(zalo) liên hệ 0918215550

Xin Chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## baole

http://forum.cncprovn.com/attachment...6&d=1489268801 giá bao nhiêu bác

----------


## Vũ Tùng

bộ trượt khí dài nhất giá sao anh , thấy ghi 130k/1kg nhưng ko rõ là bao nhiêu kg?

----------


## Trung Le

> bộ trượt khí dài nhất giá sao anh , thấy ghi 130k/1kg nhưng ko rõ là bao nhiêu kg?


Minh có ghi thông số trên tờ giấy dán ở thân bộ trượt trong hình ảnh đăng đó bạn . Bộ dài la 980.rộng 100..ht 710.. bộ ngắn là dài 570.rông 100..ht được 280..hang SMC..hoặc bạn liền hệ trực tiếp mình ở Zalo 0918215550..cảm ơn bạn
Mình có cập nhật thêm hình ảnh để bạn dễ hình dung hơn

----------


## Trung Le

-ray (con năn)THK bản 25 dài 340 đã hết

☆ lên ít hàng:
⊙ma 49: 
bộ khung nhôm dich chuyển bằng 2 cặp ray tròn phi12 đẩy bằng 2 xilanh( chi tiết xem hình)500k/ 1 bộ( có 2 bộ)

⊙Ma 50: 
xilanh khí ht 250.. còn sáng đẹp.. lực khí khỏe va piton còn mút..gia 400k
⊙ma51:
Bộ ray trươt CPC( bản 0.9 dài 180..gom 2 blok) bóng, sáng, trơn. Gắn trên 1 tấm nhôm(389x120x8) đẹp không cong vênh..giá 400k/ 1bộ

----------


## Trung Le

⊙MA 52: 
                 -VIME nsk fi 1602 dài 220 ht 110( có ốc chặn +bạc đạn 6100z) giá 250k/ 1 cây( sl có 3 cây)
                 -Vime nsk fi 1602 dài 220 ht 110 (co ốc chăn +đầu nối moto lỗ truc 8) 300k/cay (sl có 1 cây)

----------


## tranphong248

Đã nhận hàng, hàng đẹp. Thank bác chủ.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

Có mấy cái BƠM MÀNG, VAN LƯU LƯỢNG điều khiển bằng khí hàng JAPAN cho bác nào cần

⊙Ma53:
 •••Bơm màng IWAKI hàng JAPAN model YD-5ST.E  853650.
Chất lượng còn 80% 
giá 600k/ 1 cái (sl có 3 cai)

⊙Ma54:
•• VAN LƯU LƯỢNG DAMPER hàng JAPAN
Giá 550k/cai (sl có 2 cái) 

  ☆  em bao sống cho 2 loại này.. nếu chết xin gửi lại em

----------


## Tuấn

Đang tò mò về cái damper bác chủ đăng, chắc không phải bộ tăng áp, nghe tên thì giống đồ giảm chấn hơn. Cụ nào dùng cái này rồi thông não giúp em với .

----------


## ducduy9104

> Đang tò mò về cái damper bác chủ đăng, chắc không phải bộ tăng áp, nghe tên thì giống đồ giảm chấn hơn. Cụ nào dùng cái này rồi thông não giúp em với .


Đây nè cụ.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## katum573

Mình đã nhận được hàng rồi nhé hàng đẹp lắm, thank bác đã nhiệt tình đổi hàng khác mà còn chịu phí vận chuyển khi mình không vừa ý.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## kkbao

> Đây nè cụ.


Cụ cho em hỏi là cái ống "ruột gà" họ làm bằng chất liệu gì khong ah? Mình có thể tìm được ở đâu ah. Thanks

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Tuấn

Ui vậy em hỉu cái damper này rùi. Mới chỉ nhìn thấy một đường out, vậy bên cạnh nó còn một đường in nữa cho nước vào. Trên đỉnh nó có cái ống khí nén cấp vào là vì lúc đầu thì trong bình nó có không khí ( cái của này lắp dựng đứng ). Lớp không khí này có tác dụng giảm chấn. 
Chạy một thời gian nước vào nước ra nó lôi bớt không khí ra theo nước. Lúc ấy lâu lâu họ lại bơm khí nén vào qua cái ống bên trên. Chạy lại êm như mới  :Smile:

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

☆ quên mất là em chưa nói cân nặng của 2 bộ trượt khí (Ma46)

- bộ ngắn ht 280 nặng 4,6kg( ĐÃ BÁN)

- Bộ dài ht 710 nặng 6,5 kg (ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Ga con

> Ui vậy em hỉu cái damper này rùi. Mới chỉ nhìn thấy một đường out, vậy bên cạnh nó còn một đường in nữa cho nước vào. Trên đỉnh nó có cái ống khí nén cấp vào là vì lúc đầu thì trong bình nó có không khí ( cái của này lắp dựng đứng ). Lớp không khí này có tác dụng giảm chấn. 
> Chạy một thời gian nước vào nước ra nó lôi bớt không khí ra theo nước. Lúc ấy lâu lâu họ lại bơm khí nén vào qua cái ống bên trên. Chạy lại êm như mới


Đường khí đó để set áp suất làm việc đó cụ. Giữa dầu và khí nó có lớp màng cao su cách ly nên không mất khí đâu, chỉ là 1 thời gian thì nó có thể rò khí nên sai áp suất, lúc đó phải nạp khí lại.

Cái này nó tương tự bình tích dầu (accu dầu), nhỏ thì làm damper, lớn thì làm accu.

Thanks.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## vopminh

Nghề em truyền tín hiệu trên dòng chảy, ghét nhất trường hợp bị bình ổn áp nó nuốt mất pulse. Áp suất khí bơm vào bình nhiều hay ít ảnh hưởng rõ đến hiệu quả của ổn áp. Thường đặt bằng 30-40% giá trị áp suất đường ống là ok.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

⊙ 《MA60》
-mớ 20xilanh khí phi 16 ht 50.. giá 200k/ 2 xilanh (em bán theo 1cặp 2 xi lanh cho tiện việc ship )
⊙《Ma61》
-miếng  inox gắn công tắc điện giá 450k cho cả hình (6 miếng trong đó có 1 cogtac rơi nắp)
⊙《ma62》
-bộ trượt nhôm gôm 2 cặp ray bản 0,7 dài 170 có 2 mặt bích như trong hinh ảnh 
⊙《Ma63》
-bộ XZ chi tiết và giá có ghi trong hình ảnh.( ĐÃ BÁN)

      Rất Cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm...
Sdt(za nhô) lien hệ xem dưới chữ ký

----------


## Trung Le

-Đã có 1 bác Gạch 2 con sevo yaskawa 100w trong bộ XZ cua (mã63)..
    vậy bộ XZ ( ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## cnclaivung

nhầm, soyr

----------


## Trung Le

Có mấy cặp iko cho bác nào cần 
(ma65)
 Ray IKO mạ đen dài 270 
☆Chất lượng khít, êm mượt. Không rơ lắc
     ■ (bản15)
 -giá 200k/1cặp gồm 2 blok
 -Gía 270k/1 cặp gồm 4blok 
      ■ (bản 20)
-giá 330k/1 cặp gồm 2 blok ( từ 2 cặp miễn phí ship thường vietel)
-gía 400k/1 căp gồm 4 blok ( từ 2 cặp miễn phí ship thường vietel)

(ma66)
 1 cặp Cảm biến vùng của OMRON  model F3SJ-A0470P30 giá 700/1 căp ( bao lên nguồn)

(Ma67)
 Màn hình Omron model NT20S-ST121-EV3.. đã test va (bao cảm ứng) giá 900k

      mọi thông tin xin liên hệ sdt va zalo ở chữ ký..Xin cảm ơn bác bác đã xem

----------


## skydn

> ⊙ 《MA60》
> -mớ 20xilanh khí phi 16 ht 50.. giá 200k/ 2 xilanh (em bán theo 1cặp 2 xi lanh cho tiện việc ship )
> ⊙《Ma61》
> -miếng  inox gắn công tắc điện giá 450k cho cả hình (6 miếng trong đó có 1 cogtac rơi nắp)
> ⊙《ma62》
> -bộ trượt nhôm gôm 2 cặp ray bản 0,7 dài 170 có 2 mặt bích như trong hinh ảnh 
> ⊙《Ma63》
> -bộ XZ chi tiết và giá có ghi trong hình ảnh.
> 
> ...


em gạch 6 con xi lanh nha bác sdt 0935002546

----------


## Trung Le

> em gạch 6 con xi lanh nha bác sdt 0935002546


Ok. Mời Bác vào zalo sdt em ở chữ ký..em gửi bác xem video ktra xilanh ạ

----------


## Trung Le

Tiếp tục là 
(ma68)
           -SSR Omron (G32A-A20) + đồng hồ đk nhiêt độ omron (E5CN) mới chưa sử dụng.
           -giá 400k/ 1 bộ( 01SSR+ 1 ĐK nhiệt độ E5CN). (Bao lên nguồn) 
(mã69)
           -2 MODULE mitshi FX-40A Và FX-20A mở rộng PLC cho ai cần ( em ktra thấy lên nguồn cả 2 module còn ngoài ra không rõ a) {ĐÃ BÁN}

  liên hệ nhanh nhất với em bằng cách qua sdt(zalo) ở chữ ký em mở 20/24..em cảm ơn nhiều ạ

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

gạch 2 con modul mitsu nhé bác.

----------


## Trung Le

Nhôm chế tác các bác ơi
●(ma70)
-Khung L, kicks thước chi tiết đã ghi trong hình ảnh..giá 250k/1 khung..

●(ma71)
-2 tấm nhôm đen loại đẹp có chốt giữ khi ốp 2 tấm vào nhau (300x250x15)..gia 250k/ 1 tấm

●(ma72)
-3 tấm nhôm trắng loại đẹp chi tiết cụ thể trong hình ảnh (kick thước phủ bì 840x260x10)
  Giá 500k/1 tấm..950k/2 tấm.

☆☆ EM XIN TỰ GIẢM GIÁ 1 SỐ MẶT HÀNG VỪA ĐĂNG BỮA TRƯỚC VI THÂY GIÁ HƠI CHÁT :
 1-CẢM BIẾN VÙNG(ma66) TỪ 1TR/1 CẶP XUỐNG CÒN 800K/ CẶP (vân bao sống lên nguồn )

2- (ma68)ĐK NHIỆT ĐỘ OMRON +SSR OMRON TỪ 500K xuống còn 400k


        Xin lien hệ zalo va sdt ở chữ ký..em xin cảm ơn

----------

Xuan Gio

----------


## Trung Le

Chiến tiếp ít hàng điện tử động cơ sevo mitshi 400w
(ma73) 
cảm biến sợi quang-van điện từ (có số lượng khoảng kha khá)
●cảm biến sợi quang omron,keynce..vv (dây phát quang hoi ngắn lên giá pải nhỏ đi vậy)
Giá 200k/2 cảm biến (để tiện cho đơn gửi hàng em bán từ 2 cái trở lên ạ)
●van điện từ 3/2 và 3/1 japan 
giá 200k/6van 3/2. Hoặc 7van 3/1
(mã74) 
-nguồn cose XP giá 700k (bao sống)

(mã75) 
-moto điều tốc DKM+ bộ đk DKM
   Giá 300k/ 1 bộ(moto+ đk) có 3 bộ loại 6w
(Ma76) 
động cơ sevo mitshi 400w(HF-KE43K) CÒNMỚI 90%
  GIÁ 650k
(ma 77) có 1 đống xilanh khí bác nào cần đến xin liên hệ để có giá cụ thể từng loại ạ

 Liên hệ nhanh nhất với em qua sdt hoặc zalo 20/24 là: 0918215550 
-- em xin cảm ơn

----------


## sieunhim

Em góp ý bác chủ về cách trình bày gian hàng thế này, bác chủ coi đc chỉnh lại nhé chứ em nhìn thấy rối mắt quá (chắc ko ít ng giống em  :Smile: ). Bác làm 1 lô mã món rồi xuống dưới làm 1 lô hình, gặp mấy thằng cùi míe như em nhiều khi nhìn hình nó biết mình mà mình hem biết no  :Big Grin: 

*Mã số 1000:* *Giá 1 tỷ/cái....* *--> Đã bán*
- Phần chú thích, diễn giải nếu có....
- Hình ảnh

*Mã số 1001:* *Giá 10 tỷ/cái....* 
- Phần chú thích, diễn giải nếu có....
- Hình ảnh

cuối tuần chúc bác mua may bán đắt  :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung, duonghoang, Minh Phúc, Trung Le, zinken2

----------


## Trung Le

> Em góp ý bác chủ về cách trình bày gian hàng thế này, bác chủ coi đc chỉnh lại nhé chứ em nhìn thấy rối mắt quá (chắc ko ít ng giống em ). Bác làm 1 lô mã món rồi xuống dưới làm 1 lô hình, gặp mấy thằng cùi míe như em nhiều khi nhìn hình nó biết mình mà mình hem biết no 
> 
> *Mã số 1000:* *Giá 1 tỷ/cái....* *--> Đã bán*
> - Phần chú thích, diễn giải nếu có....
> - Hình ảnh
> 
> *Mã số 1001:* *Giá 10 tỷ/cái....* 
> - Phần chú thích, diễn giải nếu có....
> - Hình ảnh
> ...


 Nói thật là rất nhiều bác nói và góp ý với minh y như bạn.. mình rất vui vi mọi người đã góp ý kiến này..khong pải mình không muốn trình bày theo như các bác nói.. mà thú thật mình không tìm ra cách trình bày đó trong cùng 1 bài viết.. lên nhiều khi mình viết luôn ra giấy và chụp hình cùng sản phẩm luôn.. rất mong sự cảm thông từ mọi người dành cho mình.

----------

Xuan Gio

----------


## mylove299

> Nói thật là rất nhiều bác nói và góp ý với minh y như bạn.. mình rất vui vi mọi người đã góp ý kiến này..khong pải mình không muốn trình bày theo như các bác nói.. mà thú thật mình không tìm ra cách trình bày đó trong cùng 1 bài viết.. lên nhiều khi mình viết luôn ra giấy và chụp hình cùng sản phẩm luôn.. rất mong sự cảm thông từ mọi người dành cho mình.


Bác muốn add zalo e o938839394 hướng dẫn cho dễ lắm ạ hj.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## thuhanoi

Mỗi ảnh khi úp lên nó đóng trong khung như thế này
*[IMG]*ảnh*[/IMG]*
hoặc dạng
*[ATTACH=CONFIG]*34874*[/ATTACH]*
Đếm thứ tự ảnh (hoặc mã số ảnh) và để ý chèn các thong tin vào trước hay sau cái khung đó

--------
Bác dùng chức năng sửa bài viết move các đoạn text vào từng cái ảnh xem thử

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

Có Thanh Nhôm định hình 40x80 - Dài 1,6m ko Bác ?

----------


## Trung Le

> Có Thanh Nhôm định hình 40x80 - Dài 1,6m ko Bác ?


còn loại (1400x80x80) và (60x30) dài dưới 1m bác dùng được vào zalo em 0918215550.

----------


## Trung Le

TIẾP BƯỚC LÊN HÀNG
(MA 78) 
●Bộ Z mini MADE IN JAPAN  (số lượng 10 bộ)
-pull nhôm rất dày toàn thân vỏ.
-VIME fi10-03_ HT 550
-chất lượng sáng đẹp không rơ lắc,, trơn láng.
-RAY loại mang cá bi còn đầy đủ
- gắn 1 moto 2 pha có phanh từ bên trong
《bao đổi lại hàng khi sản phẩm không đúng như mô tả》
     - Giá 550k/ 1bộ.. và 1trieu/2bộ

(ma 79) 
Nguồn tổ ong 24v-10A
                          24v-6A 
(ĐÃ BÁN)
           ----------------------------------------------------

{Liên hệ tiện nhất với em qua sdt hoăc zalo 0918215550.}
-em xin cảm ơn

----------

Xuan Gio

----------


## vopminh

Cho mình gạch hai bộ nguồn 24v nhé

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

■(mã 80) SSR các bác ơi 
-Lọai SSR omron G32A-20A-VD giá
                       ĐÃ BÁN

-LỌAI SSR-40DA-H của FORER 
     (ĐÃ BÁN)

■(ma81)  khởi động từ TECO
-TECO model CU-40
  ĐÃ BÁN

 Hehe.. mấy bác pm em ở sdt(zalo) lấy bộ z mini nhận được hàng thi hú lại em 1 nhời nhé.
-em cảm ơn

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Gửi 2 tấm nhôm đen cho đệ chưa huynh

----------


## pvkhai

Đã nhận được 5 cặp ray 9mm, visme và bộ trượt khí. 2 con trượt sẽ gởi cho bác thuhanoi. 
Gạch cái đám SSR-40DA-H
Thanks.

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> còn loại (1400x80x80) và (60x30) dài dưới 1m bác dùng được vào zalo em 0918215550.


Chiều dài 1400mm đó mình có 2 thanh rồi Bác oy... , Mình ko thích xài kiểu cưa thêm, nối vào..., Nên giờ tìm mua Kích thước theo mong muốn đó Bác.

----------


## Trung Le

> Đã nhận được 5 cặp ray 9mm, visme và bộ trượt khí. 2 con trượt sẽ gởi cho bác thuhanoi. 
> Gạch cái đám SSR-40DA-H
> Thanks.


Vâng em cảm ơn bác THỦ TƯỚNG VỀ HƯU phan văn khải.. đã ủng hộ em.
-bác lấy đống SSR-40DA-H số lượng bao nhiêu cái ạ..để em bít còn đóng gói gửi cho bác ạ.. nếu bác lấy hết  đám đó(35 cái) em có ưu đãi với bác ạ..bác nt vào sdt zalo em nhé.


Nhôm định hình theo nhu cầu của Bạn MINH TUẤN mình không còn kích thước như bạn cần rồi..mong bạn thông cảm vậy.
 Mình Cảm ơn và rất vui vì bạn đã ghé gian hàng của mình

----------


## Trung Le

Xin thưa các bác..em vừa nhập đc ray con lăn THK-SRG15 giá rẻ hơn lần trước. Lên giá bán cũng rẻ hơn...rất mong các bác ủng hộ

●(ma82) ray THK (SRG15)
-bản 15 {blok 4 hàng con LĂN} dài 340-h trình 180 GIÁ 450k/ 1 cặp 4blok..(slương 6cặp)

-bản 15 {blok 4 hàng con LĂN} dài 310-h trình 160 giá 400k/ 1 căp 4blok...(slượng 9 cặp)

☆ chất lượng ray:
* Trơn, bót, không rơ lắc,bóng sáng(có những vết Ố nhỏ trên mặt blok,, hoặc mép dưới sát đáy cây ray) nói chung ko ảnh hưởng đến kỹ thuật CNC
*chất lượng đạt 85%

(ma83) 2 món tráng miệng :ke vuông- đông cơ SD-90
-ke vuông :
ốc vít đủ dùng bắt nhôm định hình giá 300k cả hình(25 cái)

-moto 90w_madein KOREA model SD-90 gắn hộp giảm tốc góc vuông+encuder
Đấu nguồn 24v quay vèo vèo ạ..(Giá 300k)

  -liên hệ nhanh nhất tới em tới sdt hoăc nt zalo 091821.5550
-cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin

----------


## tranphong248

Gạch 1 cặp 340 nhe chủ thớt. Đã zalo ròi á

----------


## thuyetnq

Như đã liên lạc hồi sáng,bạn lấy giúp mình 2 cảm biên quang như vậy:



3con val như vậy (Val có 2 cục lọc khí như hình bạn nhé):



Thanks bạn.
Đã chuyển tiền.

----------


## thuyetnq

Anh chọn giúp 3 cái như thế nầy là ok .loại khác mình dùng không được bác ạ




Thanks

----------


## Trung Le

> Anh chọn giúp 3 cái như thế nầy là ok .loại khác mình dùng không được bác ạ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Ok. Đã có đúng loại anh cần.. cảm ơn anh

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## Trung Le

Em lại bê mấy món lên MÂM mời các bác xơi 
{CHÚ Y} 
-tiên cho viêc các bác không rối mắt khi xem bài.em ghi thông tin và giá của từng sản phẩm trong hình ảnh của sản phẩm đó. Mong điều này sẽ giúp các bác dễ hiểu hơn
(mã 85)
 -ray IKO mạ đen dài 280 loại MHS15 và MHS20 bi các block đầy đủ
giá có 2 mức lựa chọn 1 cặp 2 blok và 1 cặp 4 blok

(mã86)
-ray THK dài 220 loại SHS15 block có 4 hàng bi đệm nhựa lên rất trượt rất êm
Giá có 2 mức 1cap 2 blok va 1 căp 4 blok

(mã87) vime NSK 16-02 cap c3z có 2 độ dài
-Dài 220 ht 110
-dài 150 ht 55

(Chú ý) ưu đãi phí ship thường vietel khi mua từ 3 món trở lên sản phẩm trong mục này( mã 85-86-87)

-liên hệ nhanh nhất với em qua sdt(zalo) 0918215550
-em rat mong cac bác ủng hộ,em chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

(mã88)
●Cảm biến tiệm cận quang Omron
-cảm biến E3Z-D61(china) giá 100k/1cai..250k/3cai
                   E3Z-D81(china) giá 250k/2cai
                   E3Z-T81-D(japan) 200k/1cai
(mã 89)
■ đồng hồ đọc hiển thị cho PLC omron
-omronM7F-3N1RF giá 170k/1cai..(sl 10 cái )..bao ship thường vietel khi lấy từ 5 cái

☆☆☆ em xin cập nhật lại hình ảnh bộ Z full nhôm trắng toan thân ht 55..do sợ bị lãng quên vì số lượng vẫn còn đủ cung cấp)☆☆☆

----------


## GORLAK

Bộ combo này có lấy thử  ngoài bãi 1 cái, các bác có mua về tháo cái thắng từ ra xài ok luôn

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

> Bộ combo này có lấy thử  ngoài bãi 1 cái, các bác có mua về tháo cái thắng từ ra xài ok luôn


Thak yêu bác LẮCLƯ.. em tiếp lời bác bộ combo này em dám khẳng định là quá chất.. có nhiều bác đã mua của em cũng như bác QUẢNG j ở sài gòn chắc( vô tình hàng em lại đc sánh duyên cùng hàng của bác Quảng).vi do cấu tạo cua combo Z này mọi người hơi khó hình dung ra hoạt động.. 
    vậy em xin bổ xung thêm mấy hình để các bác dễ hình dung hơn

    em xin nói thêm 1 điều là em xin nhân lại hàng và chịu phí vận chuyển khi hàng em ko đạt chất lượng

----------


## thuyetnq

Đã nhận hàng ,ngon lành   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .Thanks

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

(mã89) khớp nối 
-gía như trên hình 
( đã bán 3 khớp 10-15,,12-15,,14-10)

(mã90) ĐẾ TỪ MYTUTOYO ( ĐÃ BÁN)
-sản xuất tại braxin 
-tính trạng lực từ hút chặt giữ ngon lành tấm thép nặng trên 5kg khi nhấc lên
-gía 750k
(Mã 91) ke vuông
-gía 100k/8cai
-gía 200k/8cai mớ loại lớn 

-tất cả đều 1 ke đều có 2 ốc vít  

Lien hệ nhanh nhất đến em là nhắn tin zalo hoăc sdt 0918215550
-em cảm ơn ..va sẽ có thêm ít lang nhằng nữa bài sau

----------


## Trung Le

Tiếp
(mã93) 
cảm biến áp suất
-đã test lên nguồn ngon lành
 Giá 250k/2cai
        500k/5cai
(bao quay đầu khi hàng ngỏm ko lên nguồn)
-em cảm ơn

----------


## Totdo

gạch con đế từ mitutoyo 7019b ngày mai alo

Minh O935417382

----------


## Echchum

Tạm gạch 3 cái khớp nối 10-14 ; 10-15 ; 12-15 bác Lê

----------


## Trung Le

Ok.. đã nhận 2 cục gạch cua 2 bác echchum va totdo ạ..2 bác nt địa chỉ vào zalo em để em cod cho 2 bác
Cảm ơn 2 bác..

----------


## Ga con

Còn cái đế từ nào kiểu đó hú em nhé.

Thanks.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

> Còn cái đế từ nào kiểu đó hú em nhé.
> 
> Thanks.


Vang có em hú tên bác liền

----------


## Trung Le

(mã94)
động cơ hộp số của hãng Dunkenmotoren hàng madein Đức
-hàng mới 90%
-do chưa thấy ai đăng bán hay nói về con đông cơ này..nhung theo em tham khảo và rút ra là động cơ này gắn liện bộ điều khiển. còn tính năng hoạt động ra sao ntn em chưa có test
-nhưng đảm bảo 1 điều rằng em bao sống cho động cơ này..đến tay người mua mà ngỏm củ tỏi em xin hoàn lại tiền
-thông tin chi tiết giá của sản phẩm em có ghi trong hình chụp..

(Mã95) 
cặp pát bằng thép trắng bắt moto
-hình thức bề mặt sáng.min,, loại thép dày dặn
-gía 300k/1 cặp

(mã96) 
3 con động cơ DC DUNKENMOTOREN
-tinh trạng 2 cũ 1 mới..chi tiết thông tin xem ảnh giúp em
-đã test qua nguồn 30v thấy quay veo veo
-gía 2 moto cũ giá 450k/1con..800k/2con
-giá1moto mới giá 650k/con
lấy cả 3 con giá 1tr400k+bao ship thường vietel..

☆Liên hệ nhanh nhất đến em là nt vào sdt hoặc zalo 0918215550
chân thành Cảm ơn các bác đã xem

----------


## Trung Le

Them mấy món nhì nhằng
(mã97) 
5đồng hồ đo khí của CKD 
-gía 200k/5 cái(y như trong hình ảnh)
(mã 98) đồng hồ rà thẳng PEACOCK
-ĐỘ chính xác 0,001mm
Có 1 cái bị vỡ 1 mảnh bé  ở mặt nhựa..khong ảnh hưởng đến kỹ thuật
Giá 200k/cai 
150k/ cái vỡ
-mời các bác xem hình ảnh
Giá 200k/cai

-tiếp tục hàng nhì nhằng ở phần tiếp theo:

----------


## Trung Le

(mã99) dọn dẹp thấy có mấy cục này ko rõ là 
mấy cục xạc hay đổi nguồn j j đó..bác nào sài đc thi bảo em.. giá cả thông tin đã có ghi ở trên hình ảnh..hang em bán như trong hình
-bao đến tay các bác mà ngỏm em xin đổi hoặc gửi lại tiền và phí gửi đổi hàng em chịu 
(mã100) có bó nhôm định hình cũng kha khá 
Hình thức trắng sạch ko cong,vênh,rach,
-kicks thước số đo em đã ghi ỏ trên từng cây.
-gía 80k/1kg.
(mã101) bộ combo nhôm
-vime fi16-10
-ht đc 140
-ray thk bản 15 gồm 2 blok
--tính trạng ko méo mó,, rỉ xét,,trượt êm,ko lắc lư
-gía 650k

☆Liên hệ nhanh nhất đến em là nt dt vad zalo 0918215550..
Em chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## Totdo

con này cái đầu màu đen có phải hộp giảm tốc không bác chủ, nếu là hộp giảm tốc bác chủ xem giúp tỉ lệ bao nhiêu vậy

----------


## Trung Le

Dạ đây,, nói thật em chưa đủ đến trình độ phán xét lên:
có lẽ em cho hình ảnh lên là các bác rõ thông tin nhất
-các bác chưa rõ chỗ nào về hàng của em ,thì cứ tên em mà gọi là em DẠ ngay..hii

Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

Thấy các bác dây rợ các kiểu bán nhiều quá..em cũng bắt trước theo vi em cũng có dây nhưng là dây giắc
Còn giắc dùng đc cho loại thiết bị gì,, các bác nhặt giúp em..
(mã103) giắc bẹ encode cho driver 
-1 dây dài khoảng gần 2m..
-Còn rất mới
-1 bộ dây giắc bẹ có 3 đầu giắc +1 sợi dây ống hơi( các bác xem hình)
-giá 250k/2 dây giắc
       400k/4 dây giắc

(mã104) 
2 dây giắc 
-chất liệu loại tốt. 
chất lượng nhựa trong và gần như mới..4 đầu giắc còn sáng như chưa sử dụng
 dài 5m/1 dây..
-2 đầu của 1dây có cục chống nhiễu
-bác nào mua về làm dây phơi quần áo kiểu j cũng đc mẹ và vợ khen
-Giá 150k/1 dây.. lấy cả 2 dây bao ship thường vietel

----------

anhlongpy

----------


## dangkhoi

để em 2 sợ dây nhé bác

----------


## Trung Le

> để em 2 sợ dây nhé bác


Úi sờ.i.ii..Ok ngay.. nhưng quả thực em nghĩ mãi mà ko hiểu bác cần dây nào ạ.. số đt của bác ko để lại. Zalo của em cũng ko thấy bác nt.. hỏi Google cũng lắc đầu..em chẳng biết đi đâu tìm bác bây giờ.hic.
Bác có loanh quanh gần đây thì viết em cái sdt..
-em cảm ơn..

----------


## dangkhoi

mình Long ở Phú Yên đây bác SDDT 0914068960

----------


## Trung Le

(Ma105) COMBO XY ht 110 va 230
-tính trạng:
-không móm méo.sáng bóng,
-vime va ray trơn mượt không rơ lăc
-vime cả 2truc đều la fi 12 b10
-Ray cả 2truc đều là ray bản 25( mỗi trục 1 ray)
-ht trục là 110 và 230
-công tắc hành trinh còn mới nguyên lành,ko thấy có dấu hiệu hư hỏng
* Gồm có 2 sẹvo MITSHIBI 100w (còn rất mới) xem y như hình ảnh

* Giá (ĐÃ CÓ GẠCH)

        LIÊN HÊ ĐẾN EM NHANH NHẤT LA NT ZALO..ĐT (091821.5550)
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

Mây thứ đồ điện lằng nhằng:
(Ma106) 
*món 1 :
-2 dây phích cắm có cầu chì..rất an toàn chống chập cháy cho thiết bị sử dụng..
-mấy cái phích cắm điện toàn hàng loại tốt 
-biến ÁP WELL
Giá 300k/ cả mớ PHICH căm+biến áp WELL
*món 2:
Giá treo màn hình máy tính phù hợp cho những căn phòng diện tích nhỏ
-hinh dáng gập được 3 đoạn các hướng 
-giá 200k(gạch)


-cảm ơn đã xem

----------


## Trung Le

Vime fi 40-10..fi 25-10
(Mã 107) mấy cây vime cần lên đường
* cây vime THK fi 40-10 
-ky thuật :ko rơ ráo, ngang dọc.không sượng 
               Trơn mượt 
                Dài 1100 ht 800
Hình thức :như trong hình TUY KHÔNG SÁNG BÓNG,NHƯNG KHÔNG PẢI HAN RỈ,do mỡ dính để lâu ngày
-Giá 2tr600k

* VIME JAPAN fi 25-10
-kỹ thuật : khong rơ lắc trên dưới ngang dọc..
                 Dài 1500..ht 1280
- hình thức: sáng sửa,đẹp mã
Ro bi mất hình chi tiết trong MTb lên cho em nợ

-Giá 1tr100k/1cây y như hình (số lượng còn 3cay)

      Cả 2loai vime trên em xin bao quay đầu nếu đến tay người nhận không đúng như lời mo tả
 Liền hệ nhanh nhất đến em là gọi dt hoặc nt Zalo 0918215550

Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

(Ma 107)VIME fi 40..fi 25 

* vime fi 40 b10
-kỹ thuật : trơn láng không rơ sượng lắc
                 Dài 1100 ht 800 
hình thức : khong han ri. Khong sáng bóng mời xem hình ảnh
-giá 2tr600k

* ViMe JAPAN fi25 b 10
-dai 1500 ht 1280 
-hình thức sáng đẹp Không han rỉ 
-khong rơ lắc, sượng
-Giá 1tr100k/ 1 cây ..so lượng còn 3 cây
do mất hinh chi tiết cua vimefi25 em xin nợ hình

em bao quay đầu khi hàng den tay người mua khong giống như mo tả

lien hê nhanh đến em là Zalo và Sđt 0918215550
em cảm ơn

----------


## Gamo

Bác Trung đẹp giai cho mình đăng ký cái giá treo màn hình máy tính 200k nhé

----------


## Trung Le

A anh GÀ..
Cái em đăng thi có 1ban măm trước bác rui..nhung em vẫn có 1 cái ngắn hơn 1 chút..thứ 2 em gửi hàng cho goglak em bỏ vô luôn của anh Vào..
Cái này em tặng anh ko tính tiền..hihi

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuanlm

Tui dzớt gòi Gà Mỡ ah. heh heh

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> A anh GÀ..
> Cái em đăng thi có 1ban măm trước bác rui..nhung em vẫn có 1 cái ngắn hơn 1 chút..thứ 2 em gửi hàng cho goglak em bỏ vô luôn của anh Vào..
> Cái này em tặng anh ko tính tiền..hihi


Hohoho... cảm ơn bác Trung đẹp giai nhiều!!!

@Tuanlm: cha nhanh tay gúm  :Wink:

----------


## Trung Le

nhà có j ban hết. Dính dáng den CNC là bán:
( mã 108) hệ thống đk khí của máy Pkc ép kính điện thoại

-em đi bãi vớ đc 2 cái vác về thaó ra đưa điên 24v vào thấy mạch sáng đèn..rồi cất đi
- bác nào xem hình ảnh của thứ em bán mà biết va cần đến loại hàng này thi liên hệ em,
Bác nào biết mà ko cần dùng tới thi cho em xin thêm mấy lời thông tin Chỉ dẫn để hàng em bán cho mau le

-TÍNH TRẠNG:
-máy lên nguồn..
-khung nhôm gần đủ..Xilanh đủ..miếng nhựa ép còn nguyên và đủ..ốc vít đủ
-thiếu là ko ráp lại đc như cũ
-1 bộ đã tháo rời gồm 2 căp ray trên đế nhôm đúc+ Hệ đk ở khí+ bộ Xilanh khí như hình

_ GIÁ 1500K /1bo 

Cảm ơn các bác đã đọc..

----------


## Trung Le

(Mã 109)
Màn hình HMI míthibi GT1000..model GT-QDDB

-đã ktra len hình, mặt màn hình không xước xát.
-cảm ứng ok.
-thông tin có ghi trên hình ảnh. Các bác xem giúp em
-giá ( ĐÃ BÁN)

-bao hàng quay đầu khi đến tay người nhận mà không giống lời mo tả.

Em cảm ơn

----------


## Tuanlm

Em hốt hai con HMI Mitsu nhé bác

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Takami

Hai con hmi Mitsu bể gạch thì để mình nhé  :Big Grin: .

----------

Trung Le

----------


## thaibinhcnc

các bác nhường em 1 cái thôi.

----------


## ducduy9104

HMI giá ngon thế. Mấy con HMI mitsu này mà dân tự động bán chắc vài củ chứ chả chơi  :Wink:

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

Cảm ơn bác TUẤN 
 EM Con 1em HMI omron NT20s-T121-EV3 Madein japan giá lên đường 900k
-bao lên màn hình và cảm ứng.

Liên hệ nhanh nhất đến em qua Sđt va zalo 0918215550

Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

(Mã 110) MẤY MÓN ĐIỆN ĐÓM tự đông hóa
*BỘ ĐIỀU KHIỂN NHIỆT ĐỘ omron E5CZ
-hàng đã qua sử dụng
-đã test nguồn ok.
-giá 350k/1cai

(Bao quay đầu khi hàng đến tay người nhận khong đúng lời mô tả)

* TIME OMRON 
-giá 35k/1cai 
-sô lương 25 cái
(Số lượng bán từ 5chiec trở lên.mong thông cảm để tiệm cho việc gửi hàng)

Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* BIẾN TẦN MITSHIBI 200w
- đã test lên nguồn.
-giá 400k
(Bao quay đầu)

----------


## skydn

> nhà có j ban hết. Dính dáng den CNC là bán:
> ( mã 108) hệ thống đk khí của máy Pkc ép kính điện thoại
> 
> -em đi bãi vớ đc 2 cái vác về thaó ra đưa điên 24v vào thấy mạch sáng đèn..rồi cất đi
> - bác nào xem hình ảnh của thứ em bán mà biết va cần đến loại hàng này thi liên hệ em,
> Bác nào biết mà ko cần dùng tới thi cho em xin thêm mấy lời thông tin Chỉ dẫn để hàng em bán cho mau le
> 
> -TÍNH TRẠNG:
> -máy lên nguồn..
> ...


Bác chụp cho mình cái nhãn xi lanh để biét qui cách được không

----------


## Tuanlm

Hận bác ko đăng sớm

----------


## Trung Le

J vây 2 ác.
Ủ mưu 2 bộ này gần 1 năm ở nhà,,Lấy mãi can đảm mới dám đăng đó

À Xilanh cua bác Skydn đây ạ.ht đc 30.. con bác cần biết nguồn gôc xuất xứ.chi tiết cụ thể nữa bác vào Zalo e 0918215550.
Cảm ơn 2 Bạn

----------


## Trung Le

Xilanh đây ạ..con chi tiết va nguồn gốc suất xứ vào Zalo  em 0918215550

Ông tuấn kia hận j. Nếu có liên quan đến loại này mai mình gửi Zalo cho ban xem.ko có khung thi có ruọt..lo j.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Xilanh đây ạ..con chi tiết va nguồn gốc suất xứ vào Zalo  em 0918215550
> 
> Ông tuấn kia hận j. Nếu có liên quan đến loại này mai mình gửi Zalo cho ban xem.ko có khung thi có ruọt..lo j.


ah. Hận dzụ biến tần kia. Em mua rồi mới thấy bác đăng.

----------


## thuhanoi

> ah. Hận dzụ biến tần kia. Em mua rồi mới thấy bác đăng.


Thì mua tiếp để dự phòng, vì cách gì cái đang dùng nó cũng hư  :Big Grin:

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Tuanlm

> Thì mua tiếp để dự phòng, vì cách gì cái đang dùng nó cũng hư


heh heh. Đại gia nói chuyện có khác. :d

----------


## Mới CNC

Món này kết hợp với con sờ pín của chú Quảng được không các bác.

----------


## Trung Le

[QUOTE=Mới CNC;112245]Món này kết hợp với con sờ pín của chú Quảng được không các bác.
[/QUOTE 
Biến tần cua mình có 200w. Không biết đủ để xài cho spindle Của bạn ko. Vi minh thấy moi người dùng spingle tối thiểu bién tần cũng từ 370w trở lên.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Biến tần 200w . spin 130w 
Chạy ok chứ nhỉ .

----------


## haki

spin 130W 125V, bt này 220V. ko biết cắm vào được ko các bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình nói là không OK, chạy được thôi.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> spin 130W 125V, bt này 220V. ko biết cắm vào được ko các bác


Con biến tần này dòng ra max là 1.4A, trong khi con spindle 130W dòng 1.1A do đó chạy thì vẫn được như bác thuhanoi nói đấy. Tuy nhiên tần số max của con biến tần này chỉ có 120Hz nên không thể nào đạt được tốc độ 23.000rpm(spindle đạt tốc độ 23k rpm ở 400Hz lận) cũng như momen lớn nhất của con spindle. Còn điện áp output 220V của con biến tần là điện áp tối đa thôi. Điện áp đầu ra này có thể điều chỉnh theo đặc tuyến V/F.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

(Mã 111) Tay gắp robot 
-mo tả kỹ thuật: trượt,Xilanh,dây đai, bánh răng hoạt động tốt.
   Không cong vênh méo mó lệch.
   Ray trượt êm. Lực đẩy Xilanh khí khỏe.
-gồm có: -cả bộ khung nhôm
              - 2 loại ray trượt THK bản 15 và bản 20..mỗi cây có 2blok
               - Xilanh khí size 32.. Ht 680.
               - 1 bộ chuyển động dây đai
                -Thanh răng bản 25 dài 700

         * Giá{ ĐÃ THÁO RỜI TỪNG BỘ PHẬN. ĐỂ NGÂM CỨU}

----------


## Trung Le

Cạp nhạt thêm chút hinh cho tay gắp

*co thêm mấy cái chặn có điều chỉnh lực
-giá 200k/ 1 cặp (gồm 2 cái)

----------


## Trung Le

FIX giá tay gắp ROBOT xuống còn giá 3trieu cho bác nào cần

Phụ kiên lắp ráp lên sản phẩm gôm có : 
-1 cây ray THK bản 20 dài 1000 có theo 2blok(4 hàng bi) trượt êm. Không rơ
-1 cây ray THK bản 15 dài 1000 có theo 2blok(4hang bi) truởt êm, không rơ
- 1 Xilanh size 32 ht680 ti Xilanh fi 12..lực đẩy khí rat manh
-1 thanh răng bản 25 dài 700..chưa gãy, mẻ gì
-1 bộ dây đai kéo bản 25 rất bon.mượt.không thấy có dấu hiệu dây đai bị mủn mục rách
- toàn bộ thân khung còn lại là Full nhôm 90%. Không cong vênh ,cân nặng tính riêng bộ khung nhôm ước chừng khoảng 40kg

     Em liệt kệ lại như trên để các bác lắm rõ hơn về thông tin sản phẩm khi phân tách để các bác tính toán dễ hơn với giá em bán ra
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

Cập nhật chi tiết mấy cây vime fi 25 dài 1500-ht 1300
-chi tiết và số lượng như trong hình chụp.

(Ma113) van chia hơi 
-hàng tháo ra từ tay gắp robot 
-hình thức còn đẹp.
-có bị vỡ 2 cái đông hồ.nhung đa thay thế đồng hồ loại CKD 
-giá 400k/cái

(Mã 114) 1 căp cảm biến hàng của ĐỨC như hình đã test ngon lanh
-giá 250k/ 1 căp (gồm 2 cái)

 Em có cánh tay robot như đã giới thiệu ở mục trên..thực ra muốn bán cả.nhưng e rằng ít bác múc cả..
Lên em bán theo hiểu mổ xẻ ai măm j cắt chỗ đó..chi tiết từng loại đã nói ở bài trước bác nào quan tâm
Xin xem lại bài trên giúp em..
-chú ý: để liên hệ cho tiện bán và mua xin Zalo và đt đên số 0918215550

Chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## dobinh1961

Biến tần sao rẻ vậy

----------


## Trung Le

> Biến tần sao rẻ vậy


Chú có dùng ko.hàng y như hình.nhận hàng ko đúng lời cháu giới thiệu và sai với hình ảnh cháu xin nhạn lại hàng và trả lại tiền

----------


## Trung Le

Mỗi ngày 1 ít hàng
* CẶP RAY THK SHS15 bắt vào tấm nhôm
- MÔ TẢ:
         -kick thước tấm nhôm(400x100x10) đã có sẵn lỗ ren bắt ray
         -THK shs15 dài 340 gồm 4blok( 4hang bi đệm nhựa) đã bắt lên tấm nhôm
         -giá 650k 

* BỘ COMBO mini ĐEN xì dung cho bác nào thích ngâm cứu
-MÔ TẢ :
          - bộ Combo có sẵn moto step bắt sãn 
          - dưới đế Combo là đế tròn xoay được sang 2ben và 1lan xoay được góc 45 độ sang mỗi bên theo chiều moto quay
          - giá 200k

< em xin cập nhật thêm ở phần tiếp theo là bộ trục z AIA có kèm driver dành cho phay mạch >

 Em Cảm ơn các bác

----------


## Trung Le

* bộ Z có kèm driver AIA
Do không biết test động cơ step cùng driver,,lên em cũng bán theo giá tự do
-em xin mô tả qua driver:
  -hình thức còn khá mới,sạch sẽ,không thấy biểu hiện bị cháy nổ. Dập vỡ biến dạng,,ngoài có 1vet nứt nhỏ ở mặt 
  - trục Z ht 55.Cả thân pull nhôm trắng.bên trong có 1moto step có phanh từ.(mời các bác quay lại trang 8 xem chi tiết cụ thể của bo Z)

CHÚ Ý :giá bán bộ này không tính theo giá đã ghi trên hình ảnh

Giá cả bộ là 1tr400k ( giá này là em ko bao sống driver. Chi trừ khi nhận hàng mà không đúng với hình ảnh và lời mô tả em mới xin trả lại hàng, lý do vi không biết tets)

   Em cảm ơn các bác đã đọc và mong mọi người hiểu và ủng hộ em
-liên hệ nhanh nhất qua Zalo( mở 18/24) 0918215550

----------


## secondhand

Mình lấy bộ 200k này về ngâm nhé!

----------


## thuyetnq

Bộ nầy còn không bác ,nếu còn cho mình đăng kí 1 bộ

----------

gicungthich

----------


## Trung Le

> Mình lấy bộ 200k này về ngâm nhé!


Em đã nhận gạch của bác này rùi ạ
e cảm ơn moi nguôi đã Quran tâm

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## gicungthich

> * bộ Z có kèm driver AIA
> Do không biết test động cơ step cùng driver,,lên em cũng bán theo giá tự do
> -em xin mô tả qua driver:
>   -hình thức còn khá mới,sạch sẽ,không thấy biểu hiện bị cháy nổ. Dập vỡ biến dạng,,ngoài có 1vet nứt nhỏ ở mặt 
>   - trục Z ht 55.Cả thân pull nhôm trắng.bên trong có 1moto step có phanh từ.(mời các bác quay lại trang 8 xem chi tiết cụ thể của bo Z)
> 
> CHÚ Ý :giá bán bộ này không tính theo giá đã ghi trên hình ảnh
> 
> Giá cả bộ là 1tr400k ( giá này là em ko bao sống driver. Chi trừ khi nhận hàng mà không đúng với hình ảnh và lời mô tả em mới xin trả lại hàng, lý do vi không biết tets)
> ...


Gạch rồi nhé bác

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

> Có mấy cái BƠM MÀNG, VAN LƯU LƯỢNG điều khiển bằng khí hàng JAPAN cho bác nào cần
> 
> ⊙Ma53:
>  •••Bơm màng IWAKI hàng JAPAN model YD-5ST.E  853650.
> Chất lượng còn 80% 
> giá 600k/ 1 cái (sl có 3 cai)
> 
> ⊙Ma54:
> •• VAN LƯU LƯỢNG DAMPER hàng JAPAN
> ...


Ai cần đến BƠM MÀNG của IWAKI (mã 53)và VAN LƯU LƯỢNG (mã 54) ở trang 5..
em vẫn còn mỗi loại 1cai 
   Ưu tiên về giá cho bác nào lấy hết

----------


## Trung Le

(Ma116) motor 3pha PANASONIC 200w gắn BỘ GIẢM TỐC góc vuông

-nguôn gốc là mấy động cơ này là đang chạy trên thanh răng gắn ở tay gắp robot..em khuân được cả cụm lên tháo ra bán cho bác nào cần.. Còn bác nào cần cả thanh răng+bánh răng..em bán tuốt.
Thanh răng là em chụp lúc chưa ve lau chùi qua.đê như vây các bác xem cho thật mắt

-giá :  -1 motor+hộp giảm tốc là 700k
          - thanh răng+banh răng là 400k ( thanh răng bản 25 dài 700)

Để ý này:
- hiên tại em có 20 con moto liền hộp giảm tốc GGM.DKM.OM từ 6w.15w.90w.200w(xem hình ảnh)Và cả bộ điều khiển (tât cả là đã qua sử dung) bác nào hay chạy chuyền,.ấp trứng..xay cám...vv là quá hợp lý khi gặp loại moto này..
-lien hệ em qua Zalo hay Sđt 0918215550

-em xin chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

(Ma117)
*  ĐẦU COLLET MÁY TIỆN RÚT 
          - hình thức như trong hình
          - dài 100
          - giá 250k/ 2 đầu COLLET 

* MÀN HÌNH HMI mitshibis GOT1000 (GT 1050-QBBD)

-chất lượng đã test lên nguồn+ cảm ứng tất cả đều OK
- giá 1trieu/1 cái (vi có 1 cái lên em nhận GẠCH màn hinh trên dien đàn)

(Giá cả lần này có thay đổi chút xíu so voi mấy cai trước.mong bác nào cần đến thông cảm giúp)

* bộ LỌC KHÍ 

-giá 250k

     Do 1phan không hiểu nhiều về sản phẩm của em bán, trong bài viết có ít lời giới thiệu có sai xót về tên gọi của sản phẩm đó. Vi em cũng cứ thấy liên quan đến cnc là em múc về.vi vậy Em cũng rất mong các bác thông cảm giúp,và ủng hộ em..

EM CHÂN THANH CẢM ƠN

----------


## phuocviet346

Gạch màn hình nha bác

----------


## thuyetnq

Mình gạch bộ lọc khí.
Cho mình ít hình bộ lọc khí nhé.

----------


## Trung Le

> Gạch màn hình nha bác


Nhận gạch bác phước Việt.màn hình


Nhân của bác thuyết bộ lóc khí

----------


## Trung Le

> Mình gạch bộ lọc khí.
> Cho mình ít hình bộ lọc khí nhé.


Bạn ko để lại Sđt sao mình liên hệ.hoặc bạn Sđt mình ỏ chữ ký

----------


## thuyetnq

Đã zalo cho bác.mới lấy mấy cái val hơi và cảm biến ,bác quên nhanh thế  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Trung Le

(Ma 118)
* bắt màn hình+ 2bo loc
- giá cả 3 thứ là 350k.
- cho em bán kèm mấy thứ cùng nhau luôn cho mau hết. Mong các bác ủng hộ miền TRUNG ruột thịt....hii
* 2 tấm nhôm 
- kick thước (550x340x10) và (500x350x10)
-giá da ghi trong hình ảnh
                                    (Đã bán 1tam 400k.còn lại 1 tấm 450k)

Sđt va Zalo 0918215550. Liên hệ cách này đến em là nhanh nhất

Em cảm ơn

----------


## Duc87hp

> (Ma 118)
> * bắt màn hình+ 2bo loc
> - giá cả 3 thứ là 350k.
> - cho em bán kèm mấy thứ cùng nhau luôn cho mau hết. Mong các bác ủng hộ miền TRUNG ruột thịt....hii
> * 2 tấm nhôm 
> - kick thước (550x340x10) và (500x350x10)
> -giá da ghi trong hình ảnh
> 
> Sđt va Zalo 0918215550. Liên hệ cách này đến em là nhanh nhất
> ...


Nếu lọc khí bán lẻ thì cho e cái giá nhé

----------


## mactech

Em lấy tấm nhôm 400k bên tay phải nhé

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

> Nếu lọc khí bán lẻ thì cho e cái giá nhé


Bạn để lại Sđt cua bạn hoặc vào Zalo Sđt minh.mình còn 2cai lẻ ở ngoài.
Còn cả lũ trên mình vẫn bán gom vào bán làm 1lan

----------


## legiao

> (Ma117)
> *  ĐẦU COLLET MÁY TIỆN RÚT 
>           - hình thức như trong hình
>           - dài 100
>           - giá 250k/ 2 đầu COLLET 
> 
> * MÀN HÌNH HMI mitshibis GOT1000 (GT 1050-QBBD)
> 
> -chất lượng đã test lên nguồn+ cảm ứng tất cả đều OK
> ...


còn màn hình cảm ứng kg bác

----------


## Trung Le

> còn màn hình cảm ứng kg bác


Em còn 1cai màn 1cai mitshibi GT1000 bị mờ hình ảnh.chữ trên màn hình vẫn đoc đc chỉ là ko rõ nét như nguyên bản..con Cảm ứng thi ok không ảnh huỏng
Bác dùng đc thi lien hệ lại em qua Zalo em gửi bác xem video của nó. Bay h em gửi tạm bác cái hình ảnh
-giá 500k.

----------


## legiao

mờ thôi bác

----------


## Trung Le

(Mã 119) mấy thứ nhì nhằng
* encoder 
- lỗ cốt vào 15,,còn giá và thông tin chi tiết đã có trong hinh ảnh

* bộ lọc khí to
- mời các bác xem hình
- giá 250k

* van khí điẹn từ smc+ đồng hồ áp suất smc 
- cả 2 là hàng JAPAN 
-đa test lên nguồn
-giá 300k cho cả 2 như hình

Tạm hết và các bác dùng đc thứ j thi cứ Zalo và Sđt 0918215550 mà hú.

Em cảm ơn và ủng hộ cho em

----------


## Trung Le

(Mã 120) Combo dài 1.6m rộng 12cm
- mô ta về bộ combo;
          Ray THK sr25 dài 1300 gồm 4 blok trượt em không sượng rơ nói chung là OK

          CAY NHÔM dầy dài 1650 rộng 120 có 2đường rãnh bắt ray khích thước các chi tiết có đo cụ thể trong hình chụp nặng 20kg
-đã ghép chặt ray va cây nhôm vào nhau rất chắc chắn và khít

- giá cho cả bộ Combo(ray+ thanh nhôm) là 3tr800 (co tặng kèm 1tam nhôm đen như trong hình dày 1,8cm.để lam mặt bích)
-rất phù hợp cho lam trục X máy gỗ.có thể moi người nghi thanh nhom là hơi nặng và khi tính X giá nhôm là hơi quá tiền.nhung bù lại thi thanh nhôm quá dày và cứng vững..lên em cung chi. Nói là tiền nào của đấy.

*bác nào cần mua thanh nhôm giống như hình em còn 1 cây giá 1tr600

Lien hệ qua zalo hoăc dt em 0918215550

Em xin cảm on

----------


## Trung Le

Them mấy hình ảnh bộ combo

----------


## Trung Le

(Ma 120)
* vòng bi lăn
- bi NACHI mã 5301ns
-giá 70k/1 cặp (giá đã đc FIX)
-so lượng nhiều cặp

----------


## Trung Le

* driver keynce MV-42
-thông số va hàng như hình
-(bao lên nguồn)
-giá 800k

----------


## Trung Le

* cả bộ NHÔM + RAY như hình(bán cả bộ)
- thanh nhôm:
       Rộng 150 dài 1250
       Chất liệu nhôm loại tốt( thao ra từ tay găp robot JAPAN)
       Có sẵn lỗ bắt cho 2cay ray (xem hình)
       Nguyên bản lúc đầu là trục chuyển động bằng dây đai phù hợp cho mấy bác DIY máy laze
- RAY : gồm có 2 cây 
       Cây THK sr30 dài 1100 gồm 2blok 
       Cây THK hsr 25 dài 1000 gồm 2blok có gắn 2 ống bơm mỡ
       Tính trạng cả 2 cây ray này đều không có khuyết điẻm ngoại việc đã qua sử dụng. Hehe
-cả bộ này có thể làm trục X chuyển động bằng dây đai(phụ kiên gắn dây đai em còn.thich em tặng theo) hoặc chuỷen động bằng vime
-lời mo tả nếu có thiếu xót mong các bác xem hình giúp em 

-Giá cho cả bộ là 3trieu

*có 2 cái màn hình fuji cho bác nào ngâm cứu

-giá 500k/2 cái + thêm 1 cái màn không ở dưới.
-giá lẻ là 300k/1 cái
-em thép cái hình tren google loại máy có gắn màn hình 

Ko biet tets loại này nhung chắc chắn ko pải là hàng ở xọt.


-lien hệ nhanh nhất đến em qua Zalo 0918215550. 
Em xin chân thành cảm on và mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

Đăng thêm ít dây rợ điẹn đóm cho bai đỡ trôi
*khởi từ
-giá 350k/cả 5 cái(tháo về bán luôn ko bao sống chết)

* dây giắc 
-như hình có luôn cả giá

*mấy cái khuyếch đại 
-giá (đã bán)
-con rất mới

*em xin cảm ơn
(Mấy bộ Combo nhôm và ray THK dài 1300 ở mục trên vẫn còn nhé các bác)

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy 2 dây đầu 26 chân (3 hàng chân) nhé

----------


## Trung Le

Ok bác huề 

*lại tiếp thêm mớ giắc cho bác nào cần
-vi là nhà xa chỗ chuyển phát lên mong các bác lấy giúp cho em giá trị 1 đơn hàng từ 200k ạ
-mong các bác ủng hộ em

----------


## Trung Le

* MỚ Xilanh smc gắn ray trượt ht ngắn
- bộ Xilanh smc và ray truọt ht 40 là giá 150k(do Viết nhầm giá la 200k)

* trượt khí pesto bản 15 ht 250
-giá 250k

----------


## Trung Le

* moto gắn hop giảm tốc 200w của DKM 
-hàng vẫn còn tem ở ốc vít
-mới 80%
-thông số sản phảm xem trên hình ảnh
-giá 900k/1moto+hộp giảm tốc 
-(bao sống dùng thử 3ngay.nếu ngỏm xin trả lại tiền)

----------


## Trung Le

Hàng bán theo mớ cho rộng nhà
* bánh răng tròn
- loại 15 răng.lỗ trục phi 15
-giá( ko bán tặng kèm moto giảm tóc)

*puli dây đai 
-răng puli và day đai khớp nhau
(Mời các bác xem hình ảnh để biết giá )
(Đã bán)

----------


## truongkiet

mớ đĩa xích tệ quá rồi,bác bỏ đi bán chi nữa

----------


## aiemphuong

ray tròn còn ko bác, còn thì cho e xin ít thông tin ạ

----------


## duytrungcdt

Bác cho e gạch đống dây đai mai e liên lạc nhé
E trung 0976023322

----------


## Trung Le

Ray tròn em đã hết..ray vuông dài ngắn to nhỏ thi còn bác à.nếu bác dùng đc liên hệ Zalo em

*bác noi đúng mớ răng đó có lẽ lên để tăng cho ai mua đc giảm tốc thi hợp
Quét định tặng theo cho bác nào mua moto giảm tốc 
*ok bạn mớ dây đai đó có j bạn lien hệ Zalo minh 0918215550.cảm ơn bạn đã ủng hộ

Tiếp mấy thứ 
*driver+sẹvo 
-không biét test lên em bán VO( hên xui)
-chỉ bao là driver. Ko cháy nổ.dập vỡ.có mở vỏ ra các bác xem
-sẹvo thi hình thức còn 80% 
-ai dùng đc thi hàng em bán và y như lơi giới thiệu 
-Giá 
(FIX giá cả 3 món xuống còn 1tr500k)

-em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

*Màn hình+giá treo 
-màn hình 17in có gắn luôn giá treo phù hợp cho nhũng bác có không gian làm viêc nhỏ
-màn hình màu sắc rõ nét ko bị kẻ.loang.lỗi j hết 
-bao đến tay các bác hàng y như thông tin ở trên 
-loại màn philip nổi tiếng đồ đồng cối đá xa thời trang rất hợp với dáng nghề kỹ thuạt..hi
-giá (đã bán)

----------


## Trung Le

*Puli(to)+day đai (dài 3,8m) hàng tháo ra từ tay gắp robo:
- puli loại bản rông 4,5cm có bắt vào miếng thép có sẵn 4 lôc bắt ốc vít 
- day đai bản rộng 4cm dài 3,8m có luôn kẹp bằng thép(xem hinh) 
-răng dây đai và răng puli khớp nhau 
-giá 500k cả bộ như hình

----------


## GORLAK

Chờ hoài ko thấy cây vitme????

----------


## Trung Le

* THANH RĂNG+bánh răng gắn liền moto hộp giảm tốc góc vuông panasonic 100w
-Thanh răng bản 25 dài 850 + bánh răng 
giá 450k
- moto pấnonic 100w gắn hộp giảm tốc góc vuông(xem hình) 
Giá 750k(bao sống )

----------


## Trung Le

*xilanh xoay 180độ hàng smc JAPAN 
-giá 450k

*xilanh khí nhì nhằng 
-xem hình ảnh để biết thêm thong tin

*quạt ion 
-sài điện 24v.
-2 cấp gió rất mạnh(khuyến cáo: lên quàng khăn khi sử dụng)
-tặng theo cục đổi nguồn 220v sang 24v về chi việc cắm điện là vù vù
Giá 350k(ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> *quạt ion 
> -sài điện 24v.
> -2 cấp gió rất mạnh(khuyến cáo: lên quàng khăn khi sử dụng)
> -tặng theo cục đổi nguồn 220v sang 24v về chi việc cắm điện là vù vù
> Giá 350k


em đăng kí cái quạt nhé

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

*Mấy sợi Giắc 26pin
-có mấy sợi giắc 2đầu 26pin 
-1 sợi dài 50cm
-chi tiet và giá xem hình giúp em

* blok IKO (RXG 45) loại có cánh 6 lỗ ốc tải nặng
-em có mấy blok hang ray bản 45 .của Iko RXG45
-do chưa lau chùi sạch sẽ lên xấu trai chút bề ngoài.muốn nguyên thủy ko mông má để các bác xem.nhung đảm bảo yếu tố về kỹ thuạt 90%.mỡ vẫn còn nguyên mỡ zin 
-sai xin hoàn lại tiền cho các bác
-giá 1trieu/2blok

----------


## Trung Le

Tiếp hình ảnh blok iko RXG45

----------


## thuhanoi

> *Mấy sợi Giắc 26pin
> -có mấy sợi giắc 2đầu 26pin 
> -1 sợi dài 50cm
> -chi tiet và giá xem hình giúp em


Loại này là loại cái (rãnh) hả bác Trung

----------


## ducduy9104

> Loại này là loại cái (rãnh) hả bác Trung


Hình như loại này 2 đầu đực. Đầu rãnh là cái jack nhựa giống jack honda hay sài cho mấy cái driver fanuc.

----------


## hung1706

> Tiếp hình ảnh blok iko RXG45


Cụ chụp giúp em cái rãnh bi nhé, vài 3 tấm cho đẹp ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trung Le

YES co ngay thưa cụ.
tai máy của em kiểu j mà cứ úp liền 4anh la ngủ dây 1giac vẫn chưa up xong.hic
À các bác xem hình thi nhớ la em chưa cọ rửa j cho em nó đâu nhé.nguyên thủy đó ạ

----------


## hung1706

hehe ko phải món em cần roài, sr sir  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trung Le

*trục vime gắn liền mộto 24v đầu giảm tốc góc vuong

-vỉme ren fi 10 dài 500 gắn liền trong ống thép
-tinh trang: trơn mượt, ko lắc , ông thép bị mẻ miếng nhựa ở đầu(xem hình sẽ thấy ạ)

-mộto 24v của ĐỨC có gắn liền đầu giảm tốc bánh rặng nhựa,quay 2 chiều khi đảo đầu dây
- tính trang: đa mất nắp nhựa ở sau hộp giảm tốc,chi xấu chứ ko ảnh hưởng đến bánh răng khi quay
-đã test quay êm ru cả hai chiều
(Hợp với bác nào có sở thích Ngâm tôm)

-giá 350k

----------


## Trung Le

* BỘ ĐK TỐC ĐỘ ĐÔNG CƠ OM(ES02)
-số lượng có 4bo Madein singapo
-thong tin chi tiết có trong hình ảnh xem giúp em
-200k/1bộ..350k/2 bộ.

* MOTO LẠ HOẮC 
-dc ko chổi than 
-dành bác nào thích ngâm cứu  
-thông tin xem hình ảnh giúp em
-350k/3con..lẻ thi 150k/1con

Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* màn hình DEll 17in phục vu công viêc là chính
-màu sắc rõ nét.không loang nổ j cả.bề ngoài ko dập vỡ j cả.chân đế đầy đủ
-chú ý:ngoại trừ có 1vet xước nhỏ bằng đầu tăm dài cỡ 3mm ở mặt màn hình 
(bác nào lo vết xước này ảnh hưởng tới chất lượng hình anh ngay sau khi mua về sử dụng, thi em lại bao dùng 5ngay.lên yên tâm về điều đó)
-còn độ bền bỉ thi hàng DELL rất trâu bò.
-giá (đã bán)
(Hinh chụp là do lóa ánh điện chứ ko pải nhòa đâu ạ)

----------


## aiemphuong

còn cái đế gắn màn hình nào ko bác.

----------


## Trung Le

> còn cái đế gắn màn hình nào ko bác.


Dạ ko bác ơi.đế gắn nó hay đi cùng màn hình lên ít thấy lẻ bên ngoài

*có tiếp cai Màn hình 19in HP kiểu dáng hình chữ nhật
-vẫn là loại chỉ phục vụ công viêc là chính 
-kiểu dáng lần này pha chút thời trang hơn
-tính trang màn hình màu sắc.tốt,vỏ bên ngoài ko dập vỡ xứt mẻ gì.có đủ chân đế

-chú ý: vi là màn phục vụ công viêc lên mặt của màn hình ko thể láng mịn như hàng bày bán ở của hàng máy tinh,,có mấy vết xước nhỏ trên mặt màn hình(mời bác xem hình) nhung ko ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng 
nhung an tâm là em bao dùng cho 5ngay để ktra lên bác nào mua cứ an tâm về sản phẩm
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

-em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* Mấy con moto tích hợp 
-mới còn nguyên hộp nhựa
-thông tin chi tiết sử dung các bác tra google giúp em
-giá 400k/1moto
(ĐÃ BÁN)

*nguồn XP 
-thông tin đã có trên vỏ sản phẩm
-giá 600k
-bao sống sản phẩm

----------


## minhkhuehd

Quá nhanh và nguy hiểm cho mấy con motor. Tối hôm qua em vẫn theo dõi bài của bác mà không thấy gì.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* mớ cong tắc điện
-chưa qua sử dụng
-xem thông tin chi tiét ở hình ảnh ạ

* van điện từ số lượng như hình ảnh
-giá (đã bán)

*bán thứ như hình(bên cạnh nguồn tổ ong)
-hỏi thi đc biết là liên quan j tới khí ga
Giá 400k

* xilanh khí 
-ht 50
-chất lượng còn rất ngon
-xem hình giúp em để biét chi tiét

----------


## Trung Le

*mấy cái đông hồ hiển thị omron dung cho plc
-hàng đã tets 
-sản phẩm như hình
-giá 300/2cai...
-bán lẻ 200k/cái

* hàng như hình (màu xanh)
-em ko bit nó là cái j.nhung cứ đăng bán vi biết đâu có bác nào đang cần(mong các bác đừng cười)
-con khá là mới
-gia 250k

*3 cái driver của paker
-cất ở nhà lâu quá htrc tim thấy lên bỏ ra bán
-Ko có đồ để ktra về tính trạng của no,lên bán giá ngâm cứu 
-giá 500k/ ca 3cai

EM CẢM ƠN

----------


## duytrungcdt

> *mấy cái đông hồ hiển thị omron dung cho plc
> -hàng đã tets 
> -sản phẩm như hình
> -giá 300/2cai...
> -bán lẻ 200k/cái
> 
> * hàng như hình (màu xanh)
> -em ko bit nó là cái j.nhung cứ đăng bán vi biết đâu có bác nào đang cần(mong các bác đừng cười)
> -con khá là mới
> ...


Em gạch cái màu xanh anh ơi

----------


## Trung Le

Ok bác..xong bác vào Zalo em Sđt 0918215550
Mà cái "bỏ mẹ" đó là cái j vậy bác,
-no ăn nhờ ở đậu ở nhà em lâu lắm rồi,hỏi nó tên j nó bảo ko biết.. Hỏi ông DUYTRUNG ý.tôi chờ ông đó đến đón 


Cai màu xanh này lại ko theo bác DUYTRUNG nữa..hii(hủy gạch)

----------


## winstarvn

em gạch bộ parker nha bác.
mai em liên hệ bác sau

----------


## Trung Le

Vang báC winstarvn..3 paker

* ray hiwn bản 0,9 dài 220
-Ray hình thức như hình ảnh
-1 cặp gồm 2blok 
-giá 150k/ 1 cặp
(S lượng có 6 cặp)

*có 2 tấm nhôm như hình
-Kick thước(840x260x10)
-nhom loại tốt và rất sáng 
-1 tấm nặng cỡ 6kg
-500k/1 tấm

*bộ nhôm trượt màu đen
-ray bản 0,7 dài 220
-chi tiết kiểu dáng xem hình giúp em nhé
-giá 300k

----------


## winstarvn

> em gạch bộ parker nha bác.
> mai em liên hệ bác sau


Em huỷ gạch bộ này nha bác, xin lỗi vì sự bất tiện ạ

----------


## Trung Le

*2 Cụm VAN điện KHÍ
-1 bộ màu đen la của PESTO (ko có giắc đi kèm)

-bộ còn lai gồm còn mạch đk

-hàng như hình
-giá (đã bán)

*mấy CẶP RAY IKO 

-chất luong như hình
-bản 20 dài 280 
Giá 300k/1cap có theo 2blok

-bản 15 dài 280
Giá 250k/1cap có theo 2blok

(Chi tiết xem hình giúp em)

* bộ điều khiển cầm tay
-màn hình bi vỡ 
-vỏ nhựa ngoài ko dập vỡ 
(Xem hình ảnh để bit chi tiết)

-giá(đã bán)

----------


## Totdo

inbox giá đẹp món này đi bác chủ

----------


## Trung Le

> inbox giá đẹp món này đi bác chủ


Em đã nt vào zalo anh rồi đó.

Cam ơn anh

----------


## Trung Le

*Xi lanh khí CKD
-giá và thông tin đã có trong hình ảnh
-tính trạng tốt,hơi khỏe
(Đã bán)

* xilanh khí koruda 
-có 1 cái lá gió yéu

* Xilanh khí 
-ht 160
-loại 2 ti đẩy
-giá 250k
Giá xem trong hình ảnh

----------


## Trung Le

* CẢM BIẾN VÙNG OMRON 
-model F3S-A0470p30-L-S
-giá 600k/1 cặp
(Bao lên nguồn)

*MỚ VAN DIỆN TỪ KOGANEL
-giá 300k/cả mớ như hình
-bao lên nguồn

* CẶP KE VUÔNG NHÔM
-kick thước và giá có trên hình ảnh các bác xem giúp em

Lien hệ nhanh nhất đến em qua Sđt hoặc Zalo 0918215550 (lúc nào cũng mở)

Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

TIẾP:

*RAY TBI (H20F1)
-tính trạng : dài 320 ban20- 1 căp gồm 2blok có cánh.
-chất lượng : chưa qua xử dụng.bi và ray sáng bóng, chưa cả quết mỡ, 
-giá 600k/ 1cap
 (đã bán)


* moto Mdriver23
- hàng mới chưa qua sử dụng còn luôn cả hộp đựng
-kịch thước dài 80 mặt bích 55

-giá (đã bán)

-em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

*PLC panasonic FP2sh
-đã ktra lên đèn RUN
-khong có cáp theo cùng
-hàng bán như hình anh đăng

Giá (đã bán)

----------


## Trung Le

*chú ý:
-Giảm giá plc PANASONIC(ở trên) xuống còn 2trieu

*XILANH side 50 ht 750
-tính trạng: sử dụng tốt hàng còn đẹp như hình,những vết dính trên bề mặt chủ là dầu mỡ lau chùi chưa sạch
-Xilanh hang xuất xứ JAPAN tháo ra từ tay gắp robo
-đảm bảo lời thông tin về hàng tren đúng như bên ngoài
-Xilanh có gắn vào khung thép dày( hình dáng kick thước khó mô tả các bác xem hình) 
-Xilanh và khung thép tháo rời ra được

-giá 2trieu cho cả Xilanh và khung thép
-giá 1,5tr cho riêng xilanh

----------


## Trung Le

* BIẾN TẦN DELTA  200w
-hàng con khá mới(đẹp như hình ảnh)
-đã test ktra ok
-thông tin xin mấy bác xem giúp trên hình

-giá(đã bán)
Bién tần này đk được cho đông cơ giảm tốc 200w này luôn thì phải

----------


## Trung Le

*BƠM DẦU 
-đông cơ OM 40w 3pha keo bơm dạng bánh răng qua khớp nối từ
-do kiến thức ko am hiểu về dạng này len 1 bác giup em viết hoạt đông cua bơm này
-mời các bác xem hình 

Giá (đã bán)
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* RAY THK(shs25) 
- dài 340
-gồm theo 4blok
-chất lượng ray sáng bóng,đẹp như hình ,blok 4hang bi đệm nhựa,trượt cực êm

-giá (đã bán)

* cặp ray thk shs20
-dài 400
-blok 4hang bi đem nhựa len trượt rất êm muơt.ko rơ lắc j cả
-gòm theo 4blok

-Giá(đã bán)

(Ngoài ra em vẫn còn 2cap ray con lăn THK bản 15dai 310..vime nsk fi 16-02..dài 220-ht110..loại này em luôn có sẵn để bán lai rai)
Bác nào cần cứ lien hệ zalo em 0918215550

Hang dảm bảo như thông tin trên,bao quay đầu khi hang nhân ko đúng thông tin

Mong các bác ủng hộ,,Em cảm ơn

----------


## ktshung

A mới zalo đặt gạch một loạt, em xem nhé

----------


## saudau

> *BƠM DẦU 
> -đông cơ OM 40w 3pha keo bơm dạng bánh răng qua khớp nối từ
> -do kiến thức ko am hiểu về dạng này len 1 bác giup em viết hoạt đông cua bơm này
> -mời các bác xem hình 
> 
> Giá 500k
> Em cảm ơn


Con này đem rửa xe được nà. Nếu ai ko thichs để cái motor nguyên bản vì lý do: "bơm mạnh wúa thì kiếm đại cái motor nào cái cốt vừa cái chén ngoài nhét vô là chiến thôi. Bầu bơm kín hoàn toàn, nên ko sợ xì ra ướt nhẹp nhà cửa đâu. Bơm nước thì chắc cú, nhưng dàu chưa biết sao. Có thể để trên nắp thùng tự nó hút nước lên.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## hqkcnc

> Con này đem rửa xe được nà. Nếu ai ko thichs để cái motor nguyên bản vì lý do: "bơm mạnh wúa thì kiếm đại cái motor nào cái cốt vừa cái chén ngoài nhét vô là chiến thôi. Bầu bơm kín hoàn toàn, nên ko sợ xì ra ướt nhẹp nhà cửa đâu. Bơm nước thì chắc cú, nhưng dàu chưa biết sao. Có thể để trên nắp thùng tự nó hút nước lên.


Bác ui, vậy con bơm này em dùng cho giải nhiệt 2 con spindle China ăn gỗ được không bác, nhưng mà muốn giữ nguyên con motor đó, thì phải đấu điện sao đây, thấy có 40w chắc nhẹ điện, chứ con bơm em đang dùng nhà đèn nó mừng lắm

----------


## Nam CNC

con bơm này đang xài nhưng hiệu Iwaki , con bơm này cho áp lực cao tầm dưới 5kg/cm2 ( không nhớ thông số ) , dạng bánh răng truyền động qua li hợp nam châm vĩnh cửu , nhưng lưu lượng thấp lắm chắc xài cho dầu thì cỡ 1-2 lit/1min là mừng , ông saudau nghĩ lưu lượng này rửa xe được không hả ? chém phải tra google chứ .


Em đang xài để bơm dầu máy may giải nhiệt cho con spindle , nếu xài cho 2 con china không ngon đâu , nhưng xài 1 con thì ok , giải nhiệt dầu thì phải có két giải nhiệt hay làm lạnh dầu là ngon nhất , nó an toàn cho spindle trong trường hợp spindle bị rò rỉ , chả cần bảo dưỡng , vì đổ đầy thùng 5 lít dầu xài 3 năm chắc nó bốc hơi chưa đến 1cm mực dầu... nó lưu lượng thấp nhưng áp cao , dễ luồn lách và đẩy tới những nơi có tiết diện ống nhỏ , còn bơm hồ cá chắc được 1-2kg.cm2 là hết xí quách cho nước , còn dầu thì như nước đái mèo.

----------

hqkcnc

----------


## Trung Le

> Bác ui, vậy con bơm này em dùng cho giải nhiệt 2 con spindle China ăn gỗ được không bác, nhưng mà muốn giữ nguyên con motor đó, thì phải đấu điện sao đây, thấy có 40w chắc nhẹ điện, chứ con bơm em đang dùng nhà đèn nó mừng lắm


Con này dùng cho bơm spindle máy cnc mini được ạ
-còn bạn thắc mắc đường đien vào moto thi bạn xem hình,

----------

hqkcnc

----------


## Trung Le

* up hình mây cặp ray con lăn 

*BÓ ỐNG THỦY LỰC
(Đã bán)
Đảm bảo ống ko bị muc nát thủng kể cả 1 cái

----------


## saudau

> con bơm này đang xài nhưng hiệu Iwaki , con bơm này cho áp lực cao tầm dưới 5kg/cm2 ( không nhớ thông số ) , dạng bánh răng truyền động qua li hợp nam châm vĩnh cửu , nhưng lưu lượng thấp lắm chắc xài cho dầu thì cỡ 1-2 lit/1min là mừng , ông saudau nghĩ lưu lượng này rửa xe được không hả ? chém phải tra google chứ .
> 
> 
> Em đang xài để bơm dầu máy may giải nhiệt cho con spindle , nếu xài cho 2 con china không ngon đâu , nhưng xài 1 con thì ok , giải nhiệt dầu thì phải có két giải nhiệt hay làm lạnh dầu là ngon nhất , nó an toàn cho spindle trong trường hợp spindle bị rò rỉ , chả cần bảo dưỡng , vì đổ đầy thùng 5 lít dầu xài 3 năm chắc nó bốc hơi chưa đến 1cm mực dầu... nó lưu lượng thấp nhưng áp cao , dễ luồn lách và đẩy tới những nơi có tiết diện ống nhỏ , còn bơm hồ cá chắc được 1-2kg.cm2 là hết xí quách cho nước , còn dầu thì như nước đái mèo.


Đây nè bác Namcnc




Gốc của nó xài ống 12mm, đổi ống 8mm bơm bung ống nên lấy con DC servo cùi cắm vào bơm nè. nước ào ào. Quay càng nhanh bơm càng hăng.
Áp lực 3kg.cm2. Lưu lượng 6l/min . Nó ghi vậy chứ cắm ống 6mm xịt thẳng đứng cao được có 3m gì đó hà.

Ẹc, cái thớt của ông Trungle vô đây quăng tùm lum chắc có lựu đạn wúa. Rút thôi.

----------

hqkcnc

----------


## hqkcnc

em ưng nó là cái bơm kín bầu, tránh xịt nước tè le, còn động cơ gốc của nó chắc tua chậm, vậy nên đổi qua dc motor cho nó lành, nếu có vấn đề gì xảy ra, ko đứng ôm bồn nước mà cười nhăn răng , thui ủng hộ cho bác chủ thớt vậy, cảm ơn bác saudau và namcnc

----------


## Nam CNC

à chú saudau lại sai rồi , dòng bơm đang xài không phải gear pump mà là vane pump nha , chịu khó lên google vào hãng mà xem đê . Dòng đó ngon lắm , xài cho nước , cho dầu cho hóa chất luôn , cái của chú là dòng bằng inox hơi bị đỉnh đó , cái của tớ đang xài nó bằng đồng thau thôi , áp mạnh lưu lượng mạnh , cho 2 con spindle vô tư đê.

tại sao không dùng con động cơ nguyên bản , chuyển qua cái động cơ nho nhỏ chi cho phí ... , nó tuột ống thì dùng cổ dê vào.

----------

hqkcnc, saudau

----------


## hqkcnc

> à chú saudau lại sai rồi , dòng bơm đang xài không phải gear pump mà là vane pump nha , chịu khó lên google vào hãng mà xem đê . Dòng đó ngon lắm , xài cho nước , cho dầu cho hóa chất luôn , cái của chú là dòng bằng inox hơi bị đỉnh đó , cái của tớ đang xài nó bằng đồng thau thôi , áp mạnh lưu lượng mạnh , cho 2 con spindle vô tư đê.
> 
> tại sao không dùng con động cơ nguyên bản , chuyển qua cái động cơ nho nhỏ chi cho phí ... , nó tuột ống thì dùng cổ dê vào.


 óe, vậy là em hộc máu roài, mà bác Namcnc ui, cái động cơ nguyên bản nó là 3 pha 200vac, vậy đấu như thế nào vào mạng 380vac, chẳng lẽ mình phải mua thêm cái hạ áp 3 pha, ... vụ này em chuối quá, nhân tiện nhờ bác luôn, hiện tại em đang dùng nước để giải nhiệt, vậy chuyển sang dầu thì dùng loại dầu nào bác, em sợ dầu nó giữ nhiệt
Cũng xin lỗi bác chủ nhé, em ké chủ để chút thôi.
Cảm ơn các bác

----------


## winstarvn

> óe, vậy là em hộc máu roài, mà bác Namcnc ui, cái động cơ nguyên bản nó là 3 pha 200vac, vậy đấu như thế nào vào mạng 380vac, chẳng lẽ mình phải mua thêm cái hạ áp 3 pha, ... vụ này em chuối quá, nhân tiện nhờ bác luôn, hiện tại em đang dùng nước để giải nhiệt, vậy chuyển sang dầu thì dùng loại dầu nào bác, em sợ dầu nó giữ nhiệt
> Cũng xin lỗi bác chủ nhé, em ké chủ để chút thôi.
> Cảm ơn các bác


Gắn thêm con tụ để xài điện nhà 1pha cũng đc bác, côg suất giảm chút khoảng còn 75% cũng không thành vấn đề

----------

hqkcnc

----------


## Trung Le

haha...a
Kệ ko sao tranh luân thôi mà có j đâu càng vui.
-như này em mới mở mang đc tầm nhìn.kiến thức.

----------

hqkcnc

----------


## hqkcnc

> Gắn thêm con tụ để xài điện nhà 1pha cũng đc bác, côg suất giảm chút khoảng còn 75% cũng không thành vấn đề


Vấn đề là em chọn tụ dung là bao nhiêu, sau khi bác gợi ý, em tìm được cái này

Vậy là tụ dung là 0.04*70=2.8mF U 250vac, không biết đúng không nhỉ
Nhờ các bác thông não dùm

----------


## Nam CNC

em hay xài cho con 1/2 HP là 20 uf , vậy theo tỉ lệ thì 2uf-3uf cho con 40W đi , xài không đến mức quá tải đâu , tụ ngậm này vô tư. cứ 2 dây tụ cho 2 dây pha , 1 đầu dây pha và tụ vào 1 dây (L hay N nguồn 220VAC ) , còn dây đơn độc còn lại của động cơ vào 1 dây còn lại của nguồn AC , muốn đảo chiều thì đổi dây pha với tụ vào dây nguồn là xong , dây đơn độc thì giữ nguyên.


dầu thì em dùng dầu máy may vì nó loãng nhất mà em từng biết  , tầm 25K cho 1 lít ( mua loại màu vàng rẻ hơn mà tính chất như nhau ) , về thực tế thì dầu giải nhiệt kém hơn nước nên spindle sẽ nóng hơn nếu dùng nước giải nhiệt nhưng không nóng đến mức độ chết luôn , em  nghĩ tầm 50-60 độ là hết mức , còn động cơ thì 70 độ vẫn hoạt động tốt chả sao cả. 

Về nguyên tắc giải nhiệt thì ngoài cái thùng dầu thì cần phải có cái két dầu giải nhiệt nữa thì nó mới tốt , đường dầu nóng từ spindle về sẽ chảy qua két giải nhiệt và chảy về thùng dầu , lúc này dầu nguội rồi và cho đi giải nhiệt tiếp... hơi loằng ngoằn nhưng nó tuyệt vời , 1 lần đầu tư xài hoài khỏi lo nghĩ.

két giải nhiệt càng to, càng nhiều quạt thì nó giải nhiệt càng tốt , tản nhiệt có cánh bằng nhôm , bằng đồng đỏ , ống dẫn bằng đồng đỏ , bằng inox , bèo nhèo nhất là toàn bộ bằng nhôm , càng đi sâu vào càng tốn tiền hen hehehe , em đang phấn đấu đến mức làm lạnh dầu luôn , cho nó tầm 20-22 độ là toẹt vời ( tốn điện thấy bà cố luôn ) mà mua cái block làm lạnh nó còn mắc hơn cái tủ lạnh hohoho

----------

hqkcnc, Trung Le

----------


## hqkcnc

em hiểu rùi, thanks các bác, mà bác Nam cnc, mình dùng dầu gì để giải nhiệt spindle vậy bác?, thanks bác trước

----------


## Ga con

Trớt quớt à. Cái công thức này tính cho motor 1 pha thôi. Cụ muốn đấu motor 3 pha sang điện 1 pha thì cơ bản phải đo các hệ số ZL và ZR. Sau đó tính ZC thêm vào sao cho nó tạo vector vuông góc.

Lâu rồi em không làm, nhưng con 1HP tụ khoảng hơn 100uF.

Thanks.

----------

hqkcnc, Trung Le

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Motor 3 pha đấu tụ chạy 1 pha thường là tụ ngậm .
Tụ ngậm thường ít có lớn 100uF.
Tụ trên 100uF thường là tụ đề.
Ae muốn gắn tụ đề thì phải thêm mặt vít kiểu như ly hợp để tốc độ đạt tầm 75% thì hở mặt vít và tách tụ đề ra khỏi cuộn dây ( hay không dùng mặt vít thì có thể gắn rờ lê đề mục đích để tách tụ đề ra khỏi cuộn dây ) .
Vì tụ đề thường áp thấp Vd 180vac. 
Motor không khởi động được thì sau một hồi nó nổ cái đùng.
Công thức của thợ đấu tụ ngậm cho 1hp :
Chạy liên tục 25uF.
Ít chạy cần khởi động mạnh 35uF.

----------

Bongmayquathem, cnclaivung, hqkcnc, solero, Trung Le

----------


## hqkcnc

Cảm ơn các bác, em cần phải ngâm nó kỹ hơn nữa, trả lại thớt cho bác Trungle nhé, chúc mua bán tốt lành

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* TẤM THÉP MẶT BÍCH
- đc phay phẳng có sẵn lỗ M8 bắt blok,khoảng cách lỗ bắt ốc là 40
- kích thước phủ bì tấm thép (460x280x20)
(Hình ảnh chi tiết các bác xem hình)
Tấm này trước là đc bắt lên cặp ray THK sr35

-giá 600k

----------


## Trung Le

* cây nhôm đinh hình (80x80),, ke vuong bắt nhôm đinh hình
-dài 1400 nặng 6kg
-1 bó nhôm (30x60) dài ngắn linh tinh
-giá 80k/1kg...
(Ai hốt cả em tính giá 70k/kg )

-mớ ke em xin nợ hình
-giá 10k/1cai loại(rong 2,5cm) ốc vít đủ 2 đầu)

*bán 2con đông cơ dunkenmotoren của ĐỨC gắn encuder và hộp số(1:5)
-chi tiết cụ thể bác xem thông số trên hình
-giá 500k/con 
(Bao sống sản phẩm)
-cần thêm thông tin j chưa rõ về sản phẩm thi lien hệ Zalo em 0918215550. 
Em luôn chờ các bác liên hệ tới em
Xin cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* bộ ComboAIA- xz như hình
-em tả qua sơ lược:
Vỉme fi10 ht 110 ray dạng mang cá 2đường bi,trượt rất bon ko rơ lắc j cả,mỡ xanh vẫn bám trên thân vime,trục này có gắn kèm đông cơ mạch vẫn rất sáng dây giắc còn nguyên
-trục kia đc đặt trên 1 cay ray THK bàn 25  được đẩy = 1xilanh khí ht 50
-cụ thể ntn các bác xem hình giúp em

-giá (đã bán)

----------


## Trung Le

* 2 cục như hình
-thấy tem vẫn chưa rách
-muôn quá lên em lười tra sản phảm
-thông tin giá xem hình giúp em

* mấy cặp vòng bi
-7001A và 7902C
Em cũng chưa rành về giá loại bạc đạn trước lụm về tính thay vô bánh xe máy chay cho ngon
Nhung bữa tình cờ thấy mấy bác có nhắc đến bạc đạn seri đầu 7 đuôi C,lên chưa bít giá cả ra sao
-mà e có thi cứ đăng bán 
Bac nào quan tâm lien hệ Zalo 

-em cảm ơn

----------


## dobinh1961

> Motor 3 pha đấu tụ chạy 1 pha thường là tụ ngậm .
> Tụ ngậm thường ít có lớn 100uF.
> Tụ trên 100uF thường là tụ đề.
> Ae muốn gắn tụ đề thì phải thêm mặt vít kiểu như ly hợp để tốc độ đạt tầm 75% thì hở mặt vít và tách tụ đề ra khỏi cuộn dây ( hay không dùng mặt vít thì có thể gắn rờ lê đề mục đích để tách tụ đề ra khỏi cuộn dây ) .
> Vì tụ đề thường áp thấp Vd 180vac. 
> Motor không khởi động được thì sau một hồi nó nổ cái đùng.
> Công thức của thợ đấu tụ ngậm cho 1hp :
> Chạy liên tục 25uF.
> Ít chạy cần khởi động mạnh 35uF.


Quá hay được mở mang đầu óc

----------


## Trung Le

Đăng lại mấy món chưa bán hết

* cảm biến sợi quang
-keynce, omron
-mã ký hiệu trên hình ảnh
-dây thu phát không được dài
-250k/ 2 cái
-giá lẻ là 150k/cái
(Giá trên bao quay đầu sản phẩm)

*xilanh khí smc CHINA
-2truc đẩy ht50
-áp lực khí khi đẩy còn rất khỏe
-giá 200k

*ngoài ra em còn cây vime THK fi40-10 dài 1100 hàng ko rơ ráo gì cả rất khít,
em nợ cái hình mai đo lại chi tiết cụ the

Em cảm ơn mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## dobinh1961

muốn dao lưu anh em hn cần tiện khoan taro ......không thu phí (từ 20h đến 24h) nhé vì đi làm cả ngày (thợ nghiệp dư)
máy tiện mini khoan bàn taro ............

----------

Trung Le

----------


## hung1706

Ray 15 block con lăn dài 340 còn ko bác chủ ?

----------


## Trung Le

> Ray 15 block con lăn dài 340 còn ko bác chủ ?


Hì.anh 
Loại 340 em ko còn.chỉ còn loại dài 310 anh dùng đc Zalo em Sđt 0918215550,e mở 24/24 (trừ lúc ngủ ko bít j) nhưng anh để lại lời nhắn em sẽ liên hệ lại
Em cảm ơn anh

----------


## Trung Le

* trả mấy hình ảnh của vime THK fi 40-10 
-dài 1100 -ht 800
-hàng như hình chụp chất lượng đạt 75% ~80% (có sao mô tả vậy)
Trước e có 3cay bán 2 giữ lại 1 dưng góc nhà cho Hawoai giờ thèm tiền chán Oai rồi 
-giá 2tr500k

* 2 stepSyn 
- dòng 2,5A
-mặt Bích size 57 dài 75
-nhà ko có đồ hay driver để test,len em chỉ ktra qua cách túm 4 đầu dây cho tiếp xúc vào nhau rồi vặn cốt đông cơ thấy nặng hơn  => 80% ko ngỏm(làm theo cách tiền bối đi trước dạy bảo)
-hàng em chỉ biết test như vậy bác nào tin tưởng. Ung hộ em
-giá 200k/1 con

* vime đủ thể loại như hình chụp 
-bác nào quan tâm Zalo (0918215550)em có hình chi tiét

-em xin chan thành cam ơn

----------


## aiemphuong

ko thấy rõ thông tin đám vitme ngắn bạn ơi.

----------


## Mới CNC

Đăng bài dễ hơn ăn cơm mà sao bác này làm khó như tranh cử tổng thống vây trời?

----------


## jeanvaljean

Cho cái hình cận cảnh đám vitme nhỏ đi bác

----------


## ktshung

em lấy cây dưới nằm ngang và cây ngoài cùng bên phải nhé

----------


## Trung Le

Xl là em có đăng nhiều anh cơ nhung ko hiẻu sao ko tải lên đc,chờ lâu quá bùn ngủ ríp cả mắt(3h sáng)lên đành rút gon bớt hình ảnh lại
Chứ ko pải em ko muốn đăng nhiều ảnh.mong mọi người hiẻu giúp em
-nhũng cây chưa có gạch ạ
-cay fi16-05 dai 320 và cây fi16-30 dài 450 đã bán rồi ạ

----------


## Trung Le

ĐĂNG LẠI Mấy thanh kim loại

* cặp RAY THK sr25 + thanh nhôm dầy bịch nặng trịch
-dài 1300 gồm 8blok
-tính trạng : trượt êm không sượng xạo j cả,,màu sắc ko bóng bẩy là do dầu mỡ bám chứ không hề rỉ sét
-với 8 blok và độ dài 1300 BẺ ĐÔI ra làm đc 2 cặp ray ngon lành
-giá 2500k(ĐÃ BÁN)


*THANH NHÔM 
Mo tả :
-dài 1650 rộng 120 ,, có 2 rãnh ở trên và 2 rãnh ở 2 bên thành cây nhôm
-cả 4 rãnh đều bắt được ray 20 vừa với ốc M6.(còn ray 25 có vẻ hơi chật hẹp chút)
-cân 21kg
-GIA (đã bán)

----------


## Trung Le

*VIME fi25-10 dài 1500
(Co ray có nhôm ở trên lên pải có vime đi cùng)
-tính trạng: fi25-10 dài 1500 ht 1300 
Mượt sáng không rơ lắc (mô ta như hình ảnh )
-giá 1150k/ 1 cây (y như trong hình)

* BÁN BỘ NHƯ HÌNH fuji( TRUYỀN THÔNG VẤN THIẾT KẾ WEB BOARD) (MỚI 100%)
-em thật sự ko biết nó dùng vào việc j,, cũng có tra thông tin thấy ghi giá của 1 bộ này mà em giật mình( 1000-2000USD) 
-thôi cứ đăng lên bác nào bít thi nói cho người chưa bít chủ yếu là nghiên cứu tìm tòi để thêm kiến thức cho e và những bác khác gé qua
-bộ này là mới 100% có bọc qua nilon kín còn bị rách là tay em tò mò bóc ra( bộ này được dùng ở trong nhà máy điẹn tử ) 
-giá 2trieu/bộ ( biết đâu...vietlot)

* MÀN HÌNH HMI OMRON (Madein JAPAN )
-model NT20S-ST121-EV3
- tính trạng: 
Đã test qua 24v lên hình rõ nét,, cảm ứng ok
-giá 750k (bao lên hình và cảm ứng)

-ai quan tâm những thứ em bán thi lien hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550.
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

*Hình của bộ truyền thông fuji ạ
-em nghe nói anh GAMO giỏi về công nghệ phần mềm,, kaka giup đệ hiểu lý do gi sao nó đắt gớm vậy ạ..Thak kaka(có hậu tạ..hii)

----------


## thuhanoi

Cụ Trung Lê trúng ghê hử.

----------


## Tuanlm

> *Hình của bộ truyền thông fuji ạ
> -em nghe nói anh GAMO giỏi về công nghệ phần mềm,, kaka giup đệ hiểu lý do gi sao nó đắt gớm vậy ạ..Thak kaka(có hậu tạ..hii)


Name: SINGLE TRACK FUJI NXT M3 CONVEYOR TRANSFER I/F BOARD PC BOARD DU20B-1 Compatible for: FUJI NXT M3
Condition:Origina new
Specification:Single track
Certificate:ISO9001
Quality:High class
Stock:ready stock
Payment:T/T before shipment
Shipment :Embarrassment: n-time shipment
Warranty:quality protection
Voltage:220V
Color:Green,black
Type:SMT MACHINE SPARE PARTS

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Gamo

Hix... đang ngủ mà hắc xì... em có biết món này là gì đâu ợ... nhưng cụ đừng tin giá eBay, giá đó mà bán ở VN thì họa may có mấy chú trong nhà máy đang chạy hư đồ chạy ra mua thôi

----------

Trung Le

----------


## aiemphuong

thấy mấy cái clip thì đoán chắc nó là 1 phần nhỏ trong 1 cái máy làm mạch chà bá. mà tốc độ và độ 9 xác kinh hồn thiệt. cái này vn dc máy cty có, nếu có hư cũng chả dám mua hàng DIY như forum mình đâu.

----------


## Trung Le

Ko ý em nói ở tren là sao nó đắt vây.
Chứ ở forum mà bán giá eBay với Ebeo chắc mốc hàng ko ai mua.điều này em bít
Em thấy mình có món hàng mà ko bit là thể loại j trong khi thấy giá bán thi GIẬT MÌNH len hơi thắc mắc và có xen lẫn cả Mơ tưởng
Thôi bác gàmo và mọi nguòi nói vậy thi mơ mộng j VIETLOT 
cứ để đấy.ông nào rước thi rước.
E THANK CÁC BÁC

----------


## gicungthich

> Ko ý em nói ở tren là sao nó đắt vây.
> Chứ ở forum mà bán giá eBay với Ebeo chắc mốc hàng ko ai mua.điều này em bít
> Em thấy mình có món hàng mà ko bit là thể loại j trong khi thấy giá bán thi GIẬT MÌNH len hơi thắc mắc và có xen lẫn cả Mơ tưởng
> Thôi bác gàmo và mọi nguòi nói vậy thi mơ mộng j VIETLOT 
> cứ để đấy.ông nào rước thi rước.
> E THANK CÁC BÁC


Nó đắt bởi vì nó không sản xuất hàng loạt,tùy vào ứng dụng dùng vào việc gì cụ thể,theo em được biết loại này nó dùng trong mà máy sản xuất mạch điện tử thì phải.đại loại như canon hay nokia gì đó. :EEK!:

----------

Trung Le

----------


## huutinh

Đây là một board điều khiển trong một modul NXT, cụ thể là NXT III, chuyên dùng trong các dây chuyền sản xuất board có linh kiện dán(SMD), gọi chung  là công nghệ SMT( surface mount technology), thường trong nhà máy mà hỏng thì đặt hàng mua mới, giá thường vài ngàn đô là ít, em biết nhiêu đó thôi, kkk

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

*step Syn+ đông cơ có cốt thụt thò
-mô tả: stepSyn 3,9A và động cơ có cốt thụt thò, cả 2cùng gắn vào khung sắt.
-đầu trục chỗ puli có gắn 1 cảm biến và trục thụt thò của moto thi chuyển động rất trơn nhẹ khi trục của đông cơ quay 
-giá 550k/cả bộ như hình

*bi lăn NACHI
-sô lượng còn 15 cặp(30 vòng bi)
-cốt trong 10
-giá 200k/3 cặp
-lấy hểt em giảm giá 

*moto 24v-90w( korkorea)
-đã test qua 24v quay veo vèo
-có gắn hộp giảm tốc góc vuông và encoder
-giá 350k (giá này bao chêt quay đàu)

Tất cả hàng của em mà các bác quan tâm thì Cứ lien hệ nhanh nhất là qua Zalo 0918215550 
Em cảm ơn

----------


## huyquynhbk

> * moto gắn hop giảm tốc 200w của DKM 
> -hàng vẫn còn tem ở ốc vít
> -mới 80%
> -thông số sản phảm xem trên hình ảnh
> -giá 900k/1moto+hộp giảm tốc 
> -(bao sống dùng thử 3ngay.nếu ngỏm xin trả lại tiền)


mấy cái này còn k cụ?có loại công suất nhỏ hơn k ah?

----------


## Trung Le

> mấy cái này còn k cụ?có loại công suất nhỏ hơn k ah?


Còn anh nhé,, em có nt Zalo cho anh nhung thấy báo (hiện h không muốn nhận tin nhắn)

----------


## dangkhoi

-1 bộ dây giắc bẹ có 3 đầu giắc +1 sợi dây ống hơi( các bác xem hình)
-giá 250k/2 dây giắc
Lấy 1 sợ dc ko bác Long 0914068960

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Còn anh nhé,, em có nt Zalo cho anh nhung thấy báo (hiện h không muốn nhận tin nhắn)


e gửi tn zalo cho bác ngay sau khi cmt , n thấy k gửi được, k hiểu tại sao. bác xem có con nào cs khoảng 40-50w hộp số 1:10 thì nt cho e nhé.sđt ở dưới chữ kí. thanks bác

----------


## Trung Le

* HÒM NHÔM
- kịch thuơc 450x350x150 còn hình thức các bác ngó hình ạ tự đánh giá về sự chắc chắn
- vỏ nhôm sáng choang ko bi rách cong vênh,đóng nắp vào là kín mít khít khịt
- bên trong được nót 1 lớp nỉ mỏng
- giá 5(đã bán)

* VẠN ĐIỆN TỪ 
-số luong khoảng 50 cái 
-đã test lên đèn 
-giá 200k/ 6 cái

* VAN Xả smc AQ2000 
-giá 200k/ 4chiec

*GIẢM GIÁ BỘ COM BO AIA

----------


## Trung Le

* MỚ CẦU CHÌ
- số lượng như ở trong hình
- giá cho tất cả là 250k

* BỘ HỆ THÔNG ĐK TRONG MÁY ÉP KÍNH DT(hàng đc sử dụng trong nhà máy)
- xin đăng lại sản phẩm này
-gồm để bằng nhôm đúc trên có 2 cặp ray trượt HIWN bản9 dài 220 loại blok dài.
Mỗi cặp ray đều bắt 1mat bích(như hình ảnh)
-hệ thống đk ở dưới ko có bình khí lên chỉ thử đuơc mạch và van điện từ lên đèn điện 24v..
-CÓ 1 hình ảnh là hình đầy đủ lúc trước khi chưa bị tháo rời ra để cac bac hinh dung
GIÁ( đã bán)
-có tặng theo mỗi bộ 1mach đk(như hình ảnh)

Mong các bác ủng hộ va có j chua hiểu hay chưa rõ thi liên hệ nhanh em qua Zalo 0918215550.
-em cảm ơn

----------


## anhxco

> * HÒM NHÔM
> - kịch thuơc 450x350x150 còn hình thức các bác ngó hình ạ tự đánh giá về sự chắc chắn
> - vỏ nhôm sáng choang ko bi rách cong vênh,đóng nắp vào là kín mít khít khịt
> - bên trong được nót 1 lớp nỉ mỏng
> - giá 500k
> 
> * VẠN ĐIỆN TỪ 
> -số luong khoảng 50 cái 
> -đã test lên đèn 
> ...


Bộ van điện từ kia dùng cho chất lỏng đc k ạ, đc e đăng ký 1 bộ 6 cái.

----------


## Trung Le

> Bộ van điện từ kia dùng cho chất lỏng đc k ạ, đc e đăng ký 1 bộ 6 cái.


Hi bác 
-em nghĩ chắc không, vi em toàn gặp loại van này là dùng cho hẹ thống khí.chứ chưa gặp dung cho chất lỏng.

----------


## Trung Le

* MẤY EM COMBO THK DA ĐEN BÓNG

-đã có ghi chi tiết trên hình ảnh.lên chỉ mô ta qua
- vime fi10-10 và bước 05
-ht 60 bỏ giảm chấn đc 70.
-Full thép mạ den bóng
-nặng 4kg cho 1bo như hình
-khớp nối lõ 8 bắt sẹvo 

Mong các bác ủng hộ em 
Em cảm ơn

----------


## dangkhoi

hàng đẹp mà vitme thưa quá ko e lấy

----------


## Trung Le

> hàng đẹp mà vitme thưa quá ko e lấy


Hinh chụp nhìn thấy vime là vime bước 10.
Còn bước 05 mà.cho mình nợ cái hình ảnh vime bước nhỏ tý mình post lên

----------


## Hiep.vit

bộ nhôm 1650 với cặp ray 25 đó có bộ vitme nguyên bản đi cùng không anh ơi .

----------


## Trung Le

> bộ nhôm 1650 với cặp ray 25 đó có bộ vitme nguyên bản đi cùng không anh ơi .


Bạn hiẹp gà vào Zalo mình Sđt 0918215550. Minh trao đổi cụ thể

----------


## Trung Le

* CẬP NHẠT HÌNH CHO BỘ COMBO THK
-nhu trên em nói là có vime bước 10 và bước 05
-có bác thi pải 1o có bác thi 10 thưa quá
Em pót thêm bước 05..
(tren hình ảnh dầu mỡ bám lên em chưa lau kỹ vậy chỉ lau qua loa để mong lên hình)

bác nào dùng đc bộ Combo thi xin liên hẹ em qua Zalo( 0918215550) cho nhanh gọn cụ thể nhá

* em có ít ray bản 09 như hình dài 180 là 4 blok và 210 là 2blok 
-loại dài 180 ko được đẹp trai như loại dài 210
- giá 150k/ 1 cặp (thích loại nào thi lấy ạ)

Em cảm ơn mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

* xem lại hình mấy cặp ray bản9 mờ quá 
Em xin gửi thêm hình về cặp ray rõ nét hơn
Đo lại thi kích thước thực tế là dài 230( 2blok) và 210 p(loại 4blok) 
-giá vẫn như cũ 150k/cap( ĐÃ BÁN HẾT)

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> * CẬP NHẠT HÌNH CHO BỘ COMBO THK
> -nhu trên em nói là có vime bước 10 và bước 05
> -có bác thi pải 1o có bác thi 10 thưa quá
> Em pót thêm bước 05..
> (tren hình ảnh dầu mỡ bám lên em chưa lau kỹ vậy chỉ lau qua loa để mong lên hình)
> 
> bác nào dùng đc bộ Combo thi xin liên hẹ em qua Zalo( 0918215550) cho nhanh gọn cụ thể nhá
> 
> * em có ít ray bản 09 như hình dài 180 là 4 blok và 210 là 2blok 
> ...


Combo này vitme vẫn là bước 10 mà .đâu phải bước 5 đâu bác

----------


## ali35

> con này dùng cho bơm spindle máy cnc mini được ạ
> -còn bạn thắc mắc đường đien vào moto thi bạn xem hình,


 cái này còn hàng ko bác chủ

----------


## Trung Le

> cái này còn hàng ko bác chủ


Con này em ko con anh ạ
Cảm ơn anh quan tâm.hi

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> * xem lại hình mấy cặp ray bản9 mờ quá 
> Em xin gửi thêm hình về cặp ray rõ nét hơn
> Đo lại thì kích thước thực tế là dài 230( 2blok) và 210 p(loại 4blok) 
> -giá vẫn như cũ 150k/cập


bác cho xin thông số của 2 tấm nhôm 230k trong hình và tấm nhôm bên cạnh luôn ạ.

----------


## Trung Le

Kích thước 2 tấm mặt bích có gắn 2 cặp ray là 
-(170x100x6) gắn tren 2blok ray hiwn dai230
-(150x100x6) gắn tren 4blok cặp ray còn lại(ko thấy ghi chữ j)'dai210

-cảm ơn bác quan tâm.lien hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* COMBO THK ĐEN NGÒM HT 60 VẪN CÒN và chỉ còn bước 10.

*có mấy món lien quan đến KHÍ và điện đóm

-giá cả em đã ghi ra từng đơn 
(Em ko bán tách rời)
CHỈ CÒN đơn 400k( plc+điện đóm) và đơn 6đông hồ(1to+5 bé) 250k

Mong các bác ủng hộ và xem hình
Ung đơn hàng nào Zalo em 0918215550
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

Dạ em xin đôi lời 
_có mấy bác Ck lấy hàng em nhung do thời tiết ngoài bắc mấy hom rồi nóng quá lên em bị cảm sốt,ko trả lời đc mấy bác đã chốt lấy hàng và mấy bác đã Ck 
Em xin hình ảnh mấy phiêu gửi hàng váo Zalo em(0918215550) đê em tỉnh táo ko bị nhầm lẫn.
Em mong các bác thông cảm sự việc ngoài dự tính chắc ít hôm(3ngay) em đỡ em sẽ khẩn trương gửi hàng cho các bác
Em cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## Trung Le

Hi
* em có mấy TẤM NHÔM
- cả 2 măt đều ko trầy xước
-tấm kịch thước (700x400x12)-550k(đã bán)
-                       (500x250x12)-300k(đã bán)

* bộ Combo THK 
-ht 40 vime fi10-10(ko co thước len em ước chừng)
-Full thép, khá nặng và cứng chắc
-truơt trơn mưọwt,,
-chân đế có đôi chỗ hơi sét.
-giá 400k(đã bán)

*hòm Full nhôm dầy bịch
-mo ta : truơc bên trong hom này có chứa hệ thống kết nối j j đó.nhung em to mò rỡ ra hết rồi..lắp hòm đc mở ra bằng 2 ben đẩy rất cứng khỏe va gắn kha chắc.,lớp vỏ nhôm khá dầy e áng chừng 3 ly..và khá nặng,đong vào kín khít,,có khóa(van khóa đc nhung ổ hơi nhờn)
-bác nào khuan về đặt trên bàn dùng để cất Của quý khá thích hợp
-giá 500k

-bác nào quan tâm xin liên hệ em nhanh qua Zalo 0918215550. 
Rất mong các bác ủng hộ ,em chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## anhxco

> Hi
> * em có mấy TẤM NHÔM
> - cả 2 măt đều ko trầy xước
> -tấm kịch thước (700x400x12)-550k(đã bán)
> -                       (500x250x12)-300k
> 
> * bộ Combo THK 
> -ht 40 vime fi10-10(ko co thước len em ước chừng)
> -Full thép, khá nặng và cứng chắc
> ...


Em gạch cái box, để zalo hỏi bác ít thông tin rồi chốt, thank bác!

----------

Trung Le

----------


## dobinh1961

Đặt tảng đá vào gói 250k ( nhưng không lấy đồng hồ to vì quá nặng ý bác chủ thế nào

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* 3 cái màn hình HMI 
1 cái omron Madein JAPAN:
-tính trạng ok len màn cảm ứng nhậy
-giá 750k
2 màn pander 
-tính trạng 80% cảm ứng ngỏm,, còn màn hình ok
-250k(ngâm kiu)
3 màn míthi T1000
-tính trạng :cảm ứng ok nhung màn hình bị mờ hình ảnh..chữ vẫn đọc được bằng mắt thường do chụp hình post ảnh len ko được rõ nét(Em khẳng định nếu mắt thường ko đọc được. Em xin nhạn trả lại hàng và chịu phí gửi hàng 2chieu)
-giá 550k

3 MÀN HÌNH NÀY EM BAO SÀI 3ngay cho các bác
-ưu tiên bác nào túm cả 3 cái em miễn phí ship hàng.

*BỘ VAN LỌC AIRTAC
-giá 150k

----------


## Trung Le

> Đặt tảng đá vào gói 250k ( nhưng không lấy đồng hồ to vì quá nặng ý bác chủ thế nào


THẦY!
Con đoc xong mà con cứ ngơ ngác, ko hiểu ý thầy 
Vi cái giá trị thầy bỏ lại,còn cái con có thể Biếu thầy lại mua..
Rõ ràng là hà nội hqua mưa lớn nhiệt độ giảm rồi mà..hi

(HÒM FULL NHÔM(mau xanh)DÀY BỊCH MỞ BẰNG XI LANH ĐẨY vẫn còn )

----------


## Trung Le

*COMBO 
-Vime fi16-10 ht 140(chưa bỏ giảm chấn)
-1ray THK bản 15..co 2blok trươt
-tính trạng trượt êm mượt khong lắc rơ j hết 
-sản phẩm như trong hình ảnh,,phu hợp làm Z cho máy kích thước tầm trung
-giá 700k(ĐÃ BÁN)

*mấy quả LỰU ĐẠN KITZ SCT
-đi ngó thấy mấy quá này nhìn sáng đẹp lên cứ lụm về mà em chưa biet nó dùng đc vào viêc j cho các bác .có tra mã thi thấy nói liên quan đến bơm màng j j đó. Thôi bác nào bit mà dùng đc mấy trái luu đạn này thi ủng hộ em kiếm chút tiền car đt
-Giá 100k/1quả và 250k/3 quả

* con đông cơ AC sẹvo KILOMOTOREN hang usa
-chưa qua sử dụng (thân vỏ còn chưa xước sát j,,do cất kỹ quá lên hơi rỉ ở đầu trục)
- cố kiếm driver ghép bộ bán mà thôi em đầu hàng 
-bác nào chế spindle chay qua biến tần thi rước cho em
-giá 850k
-thông số xem trên hình giúp em

MONG CÁC BÁC ỦNG HỘ EM.EM CẢM ƠN

----------


## Ga con

> *mấy quả LỰU ĐẠN KITZ SCT
> -đi ngó thấy mấy quá này nhìn sáng đẹp lên cứ lụm về mà em chưa biet nó dùng đc vào viêc j cho các bác .có tra mã thi thấy nói liên quan đến bơm màng j j đó. Thôi bác nào bit mà dùng đc mấy trái luu đạn này thi ủng hộ em kiếm chút tiền car đt
> -Giá 100k/1quả và 250k/3 quả


Lão cho khí nén vào đường hơi (nằm trên đỉnh quả lựu đạn ấy), xong xem 1 cái ống inox bên dưới có thông qua không.
Cái này e đoán valve pilot cho thủy lực, đóng mở bằng khí nén.

THanks.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Totdo

Lấy 3 quả lựu đạn về nghịch chơi ( bác chủ lấy giúp 2 quả có chữ NC và một quả Có chữ NO ) hoặc một quả thông nòng và hai quả tắt nòng

----------

Trung Le

----------


## thuyetnq

Mình lâý 3 quả .cho  mình mâý quả NC nhé.
Bác gơỉ chung hàng vơí bác Totdo nhé.
Thanks

----------


## Trung Le

ok.e cảm ơn 2 bác đã ủng hộ em

* THÊM CẶP RAY THK SR25 (8 blok)
- dài 1300..gôm theo 8 blok( 6blok 4lo+ 2blok 2lo)
-trượt êm mượt.. Cả 8 blok bi đầy đủ hết 
-tính trạng mau sắc trung thực như hình chụp..ko rỉ sét..nhũng chỗ tối màu là bám dầu mỡ 
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Hiep.vit

Em là người vừa lên nhà bác hôm kia . Có cặp vai nhôm nào nhìn được được zalo e nhé. Còn  bộ z THK KR 30 em tháo ra bây giờ không nhét nổi hết bi rồi.Buồn thật nếu có bộ đó mà bước 5 báo em.

----------


## Bryan_281989

> Em là người vừa lên nhà bác hôm kia . Có cặp vai nhôm nào nhìn được được zalo e nhé. Còn  bộ z THK KR 30 em tháo ra bây giờ không nhét nổi hết bi rồi.Buồn thật nếu có bộ đó mà bước 5 báo em.


Bác tháo ra hết, rửa sạch bằng dầu hôi (dầu hoả) thử xem. Trước e tháo ra toàn phải rửa bằng dầu hoả, chứ còn dính mỡ bò kiểu gì lúc nhét ổ bi vào thanh trượt cũng rớt 1 2 viên

----------

Hiep.vit, Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

BẢN TIN CUỐI NGÀY

* động cơ side57
-có 4 em gắn encoder 
-giá 150k/1em
-có 2 em ko encoder
-giá 100k/ 1em
Ktra kiẻu thủ công bằng tay trục cốt quay nhẹ,,, chập 5day đông cơ lại cốt quay cứng và nặng hơn (em ko có đồ để test lên chỉ ktra tính trang đông cơ như vậy thôi ạ) e mong các bác ung hộ 

* điện tử PLC Bechkoff 
- sản phẩm cần bán như hình ảnh.
-em ko biet mốta ra sao,lên chi bit yên lặng gủi hình các bác xem.bác nào quan tâm mà chưa rõ thi Zalo em 0918215550
-Giá cả 3 món là( ĐÃ BÁN)

Em xin chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Đã chuyển tiền mua cặp ray con lăn

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

(12/6)
* NHÔM TẤM 
-em có mấy tấm nhôm kích thước vừa vừa,
-giá cả kích thước ở trên mỗi tấm nhôm luôn rồi

* MẤY NHÓC SEVO
-ko có driver
-míthi 50w-200k
-fanuc 100w+keynce 50w là 300k
-fanuc dây giắc bi đứt mấy sơi..
-trục quay bằng tay rất nhẹ nhàng
-hang họ giá cả y như hinh
(Đã bán hết)

 BÁC NÀO QUAN TÂM ĐẾN MÓN NÀO XIN LIÊN HỆ EM QUA ZALO(0918.215550) LÀ NHANH NHẤT.rất mong sự ủng hộ các bác dành đến em

Em xin chan thành cảm ơn
-

----------


## Trung Le

Lên hàng Tiếp mấy món,Combo -ke thép-lọc khí


* COMBO NHÔM ĐEN
-kích thước phủ bi (640x180)
-tính trang sử dung ok
-nhôm day
-(đã bán)

* KE THÉP
-thép dày 10
-dài 150 x rông 65 X cao 100
- đã sơn qua nhìn cho sáng sủa,còn nguyen bản là 1 cặp còn lại là chưa sơn để các bác xem
-giá 200k/ 1 cặp
(Chỉ còn 6 cặp)

* BỘ VAN và LOC KHÍ
-còn khá mới
Giá -650k (đã bán)
      -300k(đã bán)

****ngoài ra em mới về đống Xilanh trượt khí,nhung chưa lên xong giá và kích thước cụ thê,,bác nào quan tâm ủng hộ em****

Mọi giao dịch liên hệ đến em nhanh nhất qua Zalo 0918215550.
Mong các bác ủng hộ ,em xin chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

NỐI TIẾP ĐỐNG XILANH TRƯỢT KHÍ hqua
-giá Xilanh trượt có 3 loại ht và kích thước khác nhau,
-chi tiết em có ghi trên từng loại Xilanh

*10 XILANH NHỎ
-ht 30
-giá 200k/5cai


* ĐĂNG LẠI MẤY CẶP RAY THK SHS15
-bản 15 dài 220 
-1 cặp 2blok đi cùng
-tính trang truọt trơn bót
-giá 250k/1 căp 2blok
-cặp này đi cùng với vime fi16-02 ht 110 + mấy tâm nhôm kích thước tương tự là gần là đc bộ Z theo ý 
Mời các bác ngó hình

----------


## Hiep.vit

Đánh dấu combo 640x180 tối về đọc tiếp

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

> Đánh dấu combo 640x180 tối về đọc tiếp


Enter luôn cho mọi người tiếc nuối.haa.
Trêu cho vui.tối liên hệ Zalo em Sđt trên.cảm ơn bác

----------


## Trung Le

* mấy bộ sẹvo 400w samsung + míthi j2s
-hàng họ như, cáp đầy đủ.bao quay đầu
-giá 3tr300k/ 1bo samsung( driver+moto) có đủ cáp 

-giá 4tr300k/ 1 bộ mitshi j2s(driver+ moto) đủ cáp
(driver của mitshi có 1 cái bị gãy mấy cái lẫy nhựa mở đóng lắp còn ngoài ra là ok hết)
Bác nào quan tâm Zalo em 0918215550. 
Hàng em bao quay đầu .mong các bác ủng hộ ,em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

Bán 2 Bộ Sẹvo bộ sẹvo samsung+ mitshibi 400w cáp đầy đủ đê các bác ới oi i...i

* Combo THK gầy ốm 
PHÙ HỢP CHO MẤY BÁC CHUYEN CAMMERA,CHỤP HÌNH VÀ ĐẶC BIỆT THÍCH SƯU TẦM
- vime fi 6-02 (suy đoán là vime bi chứ ko pải ren,vi thấy vú bơm mỡ và có vẻ cấu tạo ko sơ sài như vít ren chứ em chưa tháo ra)
- RAY 2 bên
-ht 140
-trượt ngon 
-giá (đã bán)

* MẤY CẶP RAY VÀ CÂY VIME NHỎ NHỎ
-2 cặp ray bản 12 dài 260 có gắn trên thanh nhôm giá 300k/ 1cap
Luu ý :cặp ray màu đen bi mất miếng thép dài nhỏ để ngăn khỏi tuôn bi 1 bên ở 1 blok khi bỏ blok ra khỏi ray,,nhung khi gắn vào ray trượt thi ko ảnh hưởng j

1 cặp ở giữa THK là bản 15 dài 300 
giá (đã bán)

-vime NSK fi8 
cây vime này e dám nói là chưa qua sử dụng 1ngay nào,vi tay em xé túi nilon bọc 
Giá 300k
 (em chỉ bán cây vime này cùng với 1 trong 3 cặp ray ở trên,ko bán riêng vime.mong các bác hiểu giúp )

*đống Xilanh trượt khí. Ht 180-300-400 2 cây trượt tròn dẫn hướng fi16-12(hình ảnh chi tiết ở phần trên)
Loại trượt khí này nếu bỏ bộ phận khí đi là thành cặp trượt tròn có gối và mặt bích luôn đưa cây vime vào là có bộ Combo hoàn chỉnh
Giá bán lẻ nếu tính theo kg thi 140k/1kg..còn bác nào lấy hết( 50kg) em tính giá mềm hơn

Lien hệ qua Zalo091821550  là đến em nhanh nhất 
Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

Pát nữa cho đống trượt khi ht 180_300_400 truọt dẫn hướng fi16-12
-giá lẻ 140k/1kg
 Các bac lien hệ qua zalo091821550 là nhanh nhất đến em
Rat mong sự ủng hộ từ các bác 
Em cảm on

----------


## dobinh1961

tiếc thật chưa đủ trình cnc không có vơ cả đám đấy

----------

Trung Le

----------


## sheeny

servo mitsu j2 còn không bác

----------


## Trung Le

> servo mitsu j2 còn không bác


Vẫn còn bạn nhé.liên hệ đến mình qua Zalo 0918215550
Cam ơn bạn quan tâm và ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

* cặp cảm biến quang thu-phát PANASONIC CX-422
-giá 250k/1 cặp 
-tặng kèm theo luôn cái nguồn 24v-0,7A korea

* TẤM NHÔM 
Kích thước 500x340x10
-giá 400k ( giá viết trên hình ảnh là viết nhầm)
(Đã bán)

*RAO LẠI ĐỐNG RAY MINI 
-bản 09-dài 230 va 200 
-kích thước như hình ảnh
-giá 150k/1cap như hình tuy chọn
(Đã bán)

*bộ Combo nhôm đen (640x180x10) vẫn còn nhé các bác
-giá(ĐÃ BÁN)

Mong các bác ủng hộ 
Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## thuhanoi

Giền cái combo bé tí mà bán mất tiêu rồi

----------


## Trung Le

> Giền cái combo bé tí mà bán mất tiêu rồi


Bác HUỀ
Vang bộ Combo đó em ban rồi ạ
Combo THK và loại khác ht 40-60-110 em còn nhiều đó,bác ngó xem phù hợp với bác KO
THANK BÁC QUAN TÂM E.

----------


## hoahong102

Bạn có cạp ray 25 nào khoảng cách bắt ốc cách nhau 40 ko? Dài 900?

----------


## GORLAK

Có cặp ray 20 nào 4 rãnh bi còn bót dài 500mm ko e ơi.

----------


## Trung Le

-bác HOAHONG102:Ray 25 em chỉ còn 1 cặp THK dài 1300 có theo 8blok trượt bác có dùng đc ko
Cặp này bác về cắt làm đc 2 cặp dài 900 và 400 luôn
-giá cặp ray THK25 dài 1,3m  (ĐÃ BÁN)

-bác GÔLAJK : ray bản 20 em còn 1cay dài 1met chỉ 2 blok thôi.để mai em xem lại ký hiệu j rồi em guỉ hình qua Zalo cho bác.
Em gửi luôn cho hình ảnh đây ạ

----------


## Trung Le

* CẢM BIẾN VÙNG AN TOAN OMRON F3SJ
-ĐÃ TEST OK
-hàng bao quay đầu
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

-bác nào dùng đc xin lien hẹ em qua zalo 0918215550.em cảm ơn

----------


## Bryan_281989

Cho e gạch cặp cảm biến OMRON F3sj nha bác

----------


## Trung Le

> Cho e gạch cặp cảm biến OMRON F3sj nha bác


OK bác..liên hệ ngay và nhanh đến Zalo 0918215550 của em 
Để ae mình TÂM SỰ nha bác
Cảm ơn đã quan tâm

----------


## Trung Le

* CẶP RAY TRòn
-fi 20 dài 400 
-ht 230
-blok loại to dài 150,,moi blok có 1 hàng lỗ để bắt mặt bích
-2 đầu ray có bắt vào 2thanh nhôm đc bắt cố định bằng chốt âm 
-giá 400k cho cả như hình + tấm thép dày 5li

* CẶP RAY IKO LOẠI MỎNG
-bản 15 dai 160 
- hang còn mới chất lượng va đẹp
-giá 250k/1căp(2blok)
-mời các bác xem hình ảnh

Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* NÀO NÀO...000 GIẢM GIÁ MẤY BỘ SẸVO(driver+moto) 400w samsSámung và míthibi j2s
-bộ samsung 400w từ 3tr3 giảm còn 3tr100k/1bo +cáp
-bộ míthibi j2s 400w từ 4tr3 giảm còn 4tr100k/1bo+ cáp
(Hàng bao quay đầu )

*2 van điều áp (màu vàng)
-giá (Đã bán)
Vạn tháo ra từ tay gắp robo
Hàng họ như trong hình 

*BƠM MANG IWAKI 
-thông số đã có trên hình ảnh 
-giá 500k/cái
(Từ 2cai bao ship chậm )

* CẶP RAY TBI
-bản 20 dài 320
-blok loại cánh.bi bọng sáng choang như mới
-giá 600k/căp 2blok(như hình )

Lien hệ đến em nhanh nhất là Zalo 0918215550

Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ 
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

MẤY MÓN NHÌ NHẰNG

*GIÁ TREO MÀN HÌNH
-kích thước như hình
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

* ADATEM
-24v-5A
-12v-10A
-giá 150k/1cai

* ĐỐNG VAN ĐIEN KHÍ lung tung
-số luong như hình
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

* 2 VAN LỌC
-giá 250k/2cai 

LIEN HỆ ĐẾN EM NHANH NHẤT QUA ZALO 0918215550
Rất mong các bác ủng hộ , em xin chan thành cảm ơn

----------


## huyquynhbk

e gạch 3 cái giá treo mà hình nhé.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trung Le

Bác huyquynhbk oi
Mấy cái bat gá này có gạch tren Zalo roi ạ
Mà sao Zalo bác em nt ko thể đc

----------


## huyquynhbk

e k thể kết bạn được với bác ah . cũng như lần trước e cũng nt zalo cho bác mà k đc. :Frown:   :Frown: 
OK bác. nếu có ng đặt trước thì bác bán cho họ thôi ah. tại e tưởng chưa có ai mua.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

MẤY MÓN NHÌ NHẰNG Ạ

* NGUỒN TỔ ONG
-24v-1,3A,,3,2A,,4,5A,,6A
-12v- 2A (ĐÃ BÁN)
Giá cả và thông tin em đã ghi trên hình ảnh ạ
-nguồn em đã tets ok hết rồi ạ.(bao quay đầu)

* 2 driver cho combo AIA 
-model RCS-C-SM-A-100-CC-1
Giá 600k/1driver
    (1cai đã có gach nên Chỉ còn 1 driver)
(Bao lên nguồn)

*BỘ TRƯƠT KHÍ gắn 1con encuder 24v
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

*10 CÁI ĐẦU COLEC TIỆN RÚT 
-kich thước (dài 100 x ngang 25)
-giá lẻ 100k/ 1cai
          400k/5 cái

*EM ĐANG CÓ BỘ 3COMBO FULL NHÔM TRẮNG TINH trục XYZ BÁC QUAN TÂM ĐẾN liên hệ em
-vi em đang chưa rõ phần (có sẹvo hf-kp13+hộp số+cục tròn đen) nằm trên mặt bích của trục Z là gì,em gặp cục này lần đầu.

(em xin nợ thông tin + hình ảnh chi tiết đến mai em pót hình và kích thước cụ thể)

Các bác quan tâm đến món nào thi liên hẹ đên em nhanh nhất qua ZALO 0918215550
 Rất mong các bác ủng hộ em xin chan thành cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

HÌNH Ảnh 3 bộ COMBO lần lượt (770-1000-60)


RẤT MONG SỰ ỦNG HỘ CỦA CÁC BÁC ĐẾN EM
LIEN HỆ ĐẾN EM NHANH NHẤT QUA ZALO 0918215550..em xin cảm ơn đã đọc & xem

----------


## Trung Le

THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT 3 bộ Combo (trục X-Y-Z)

* TRỤC Y (ht 770)
-kích thuơc (1200x160) nặng 22kg
-ray PMI 20-dai 1000 blok 4 đuong bi
-vime fi20- dai 970
-truc bắt vua sẹvo mitshibi 400w
-chất luọng đẹp như hình ảnh

* TRỤC X (ht 1000) nặng 14kg
- kich thước (1350x120)
-ray ( MẠ ĐEN)nsk 15 dài 1200 blok 4 đường bi
-vime(MẠ ĐEN) fi15 dài 1200
-trục bắt vừa sẹvo 400w
-chấtluongwj đẹp như hình

* TRỤC Z (ht 60)
-phần trên : 
theo tim hiểu và có hỏi mấy bác pro ở forum nhạn định 80% là bộ thay dao hoặc cấp phôi
Gắn với sẹvo misMíthibi ht-kp13+ hop so ATG 
-phần dưới:
Ray CFK 15 4blok 4hang bi
Vime fi15 +gối bk

*GIÁ 9tr500k/ gồm cả 3 bộ trên 

-mấy bác ko có thời gian săn hàng thi 3 bộ Combo này là quá phù hợp chi thêm đông cơ + khung nhôm vào nữa là đã gần như xong 1con máy

-về phần động cơ sẹvo(driver+ sẹvo)400w em có để cung ứng cho các bác luôn (chi tiết mấy bộ SẸVO này đăng ở trang 18)

Em Rất mong sự ủng hộ từ các bác,liên hệ nhanh đến em qua Zalo 0918215550

EM XIN CHAN THÀNH CẢM ƠN

----------


## Trung Le

CÒN 2 bộ Combo nhôm ở trên
-ht là 770 và ht 1000
Giá 4 triẹu cho bộ ht770 (ray+vime trắng)
      3tr500k cho bộ ht 1000(ray+vime mẠ ĐEN)
Chi tiết các bác xem lại ở trên 

Lên lại cho mấy món sẹvo trước 
* 2bo sẹvo sam sung 400w
Giá 3100k/1bo đầy dủ cap

* 2bo sẹvo mitshi j2s 400w
-giá 4100k/1 bộ đủ cáp
(Mấy Sẹvo Bao chạy luôn)

Mấy bộ này nắp quá đẹp cho 2bo Combo trên
Em luôn Uu ai về giá cho bác nào lấy cả Combo +sẹvo

*TẤM NHÔM (1000x160)
-co sẵn lỗ bắt ray
-cach 2 mép trong lỗ ray 55
-nặng 10kg 
-giá 1trieu
Tấm nhôm Và nhôm bộ Combo ht770 trên là cùng 1loai

Em xin chan thành cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

Bon chen cho đỡ bị tụt nao

* đồng hồ nhiệt độ OMRON 
-hang còn đẹp gần như mới
-Đã test ngon lành
-giá (ĐÃ CÓ GẠCH)

*CẶP CẢM BIẾN OMRON E3JK-DS03M1
-giá 300k/1 cặp

* CỤC ĐIỀU KHIỂN
-CÓ màn hình luôn,có tra thong tin mà ko tìm đc lên em chẳng biét là j,,chỉ biét la cục này năm trong hòm có lien kết đến khí và mặt hút chân khong,
-Giá 200k cho Bác nào thích ngâm cứu

*4 CÁI XILANH JAPAN
-ht 50 
-hơi khí con khỏe
-GIÁ 150k/ 1cai 
        500k Lấy hết 4cái +tặng thêm 1cai LỰC khí hơi yeu

   {XILANH TRƯỢT KHÍ DẠNG DẪN HƯỚNG BẰNG TRỤC TRUỌT TRÒN EM CÒN NHÉ CÁC}

XIN ĐÔI LỜI GỬI ĐẾN CÁC BÁC:
-HÀNG HỌ EM ĐĂNG BÁN CÓ NHỮNG MÓN EM ĐĂNG CHƯA BÁN XONG HOẶC ĐẪ BÁN XONG,,ĐỂ CÁC BÁC PHÂN BIỆT HÀNG VẪN CÒN HAY KHÔNG CÒN, THI CÁC BÁC XEM Ở MỤC( GIÁ TIỀN ) LÀ HIỂU THÔI Ạ..EM CẢM ƠN..
-CÒN BÁC NÀO GẠCH HÀNG MÓN J THI LIEN HỆ ZALO EM CÓ GHI SĐT Ở CHỮ KÝ..EM SẼ XEMTHỜI GIAN TREN ZALO KHI CÁC BÁC NT CHO EM ĐỂ GIAO DỊCH Ạ

RẤT MONG CÁC BÁC ỦNG HỘ EM

----------


## Trung Le

* PLC PANASONIC (FPOR-C32CT)
-hàng tháo tủ (tem bảo hành còn chưa rách)
-sống nguây nguẩy
-giá(ĐÃ BÁN)

* NGUỒN COSE
-24v-10A
-đã test OK
-giá 300k

Ngoài ra em vừa về đc lô Combo nhôm+ray bản 20 
kích thước Combo (1100x160)
Ray Combo là cùng 1bo chỉ thiếu vime
-vi hnay vẫn đang là ngày em pải làm công việc trong nhà máy lên chưa đo và chụp hình chi tiết 
Giá cả em sẽ có vào ngày mai 

Mong các bác ủng hộ em
Lien hệ đến em nhanh nhất qua Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Mới CNC

Hóng đống rail. mong có giá thơm thơm. :Cool:

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

CHI TIẾT MẤY BỘ COMBO KHÔNG VITME
-3 kích thước về chiều dài 

*kích thước phủ bì (1200x160) nặng 19kg.. (Co 6 bộ)
-ray PMI bản 20 dài 1080 ht 900 -gom 4blok loại 1blok 4đường bi
Chất lượng ray như hình ảnh chụp..bi đầy đủ
-giá 2650k/1 bộ 

*kich thước phủ bì Combo (1050x160) nặng 17,5kg (có 1 bộ)
-ray PMI bản 20 dài 930 ht 770 gom 4 blok loai 4 đường bi
Chất lượng ray đẹp như hình ảnh và bi đầy đủ
-giá 2500k/1bo

* kich thuơc phủ bi Combo (1000x160) nặng 16,5kg (co 1bo)
-ray PMI bản 20 dài 880-ht 710 gom 4 blok loại 4hang bi
Chất luong đẹp như hình ảnh va đủ bi
-giá 2350k/ 1 bộ
CHÚ Ý:
*mỗi bộ Combo ở trên đều có 1 mặt bích bắt vào 4blok như hình..trong mặt bích đồng thời liền luôn áo đai ốc trượt vime
Khoảng cach trong 2 ray la 75

- Combo em bán theo về chất lượng còn rất mới lên trong lượng ghi ở trên la để các bác hình dung ra độ dày của khung nhôm 

CÁC BÁC QUAN TAM ĐẾN HÀNG EM XIN LIÊN HẸ NHANH NHẤT QUA ZALO 0918215550 

E RẤT MONG CÁC BÁC QUAN TÂM VÀ ỦNG HỘ 
EM XIN CẢM ƠN

----------


## Trung Le

* RAY BẢN 9 dài 220
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)
Bi bọng ktra đầy đủ
- thêm mấy cặp có gắn liền mặt bich đc lay vừa bắt vào blok phù hợp với mấy bác làm điện thoại 
-giá :đã bán(ray+mặt bích)
(Uu tien giá lấy hàng số lượng)

* Combo (1230x100)
-ht 900
-chi tiết đã có trên hình
-giá 140k/1kg

* trượt khí +encoder (vỡ gach van còn)
-200k

Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ 
Em xin chan thành cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* LÊN LẠI CHO MẤY BỘ COMBO NHÔM HT 700-770-900
-Giá 140k/1kg
Có nhiều bác thắc mắc về viêc khó gắn vừa khi vime và chỗ đặt gối vime khi khong có vime đồng bộ.len em đưa hình kích thước để tiện cho các bác hình dung là vẫn gắn được vi chỗ kích thước áo liền với mặt bích gắn vào đai ốc trượt và gối của vime fi16 là ok

-cân năng từng bộ lần lượt là 16,5kg-17,5kg-19kg
Chi tiết cụ thể mấy bộ này có ở bài trên

* tiền thể em có mấy món hàng kim loại KHỦNG nhặt nhanh gom góp cất kỹ bấy lâu nay
-GIÁ đã ghi trên hình
-hình 3puli+ khơp (đã bán)
-đống ke(35cai) đã bán


RẤT MONG CÁC BÁC ỦNG HỘ . Em xin chan thành cảm ơn
Zalo 0918215550 (lien hẹ đên em nhanh nhất)

----------


## Trung Le

*2 MOTO +hộp giảm tốc
-DKM 60w chay điện 220v
-con moto còn lại ko rõ bao nhiêu w(ko thấy ghi trên thông số) kích thước to ngang moto DKM 
-cả 2 đã test OK 
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN cả 2)

* van lọc +điều áp
-con rất mới,
-có 1bac đã lấy 1cai và đã ưng ý về chất lượng 
-giá (ĐÃ BAN)


Mong các bác ung hộ ,em xin chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

Dây rợ nhì nhằng

*MẤY cọng dây như hình
-dài 2,5m và 2,8 m
-lõi bọc bạc
-giá 250k/cả 2 sợi

*mớ dây giắc lung tung
-giá 200k cả mớ 4 cụm dây

* 4puli+2 khớp nối
-chi tiết đã có trên hình
-gia 300k/ cả đãm

*3 cái nguồn
-Đã ktra ok 
-giá cả đã ghi tren từng cái 

MONG CÁC BÁC ỦNG HỘ
EM XIN CẢM ƠN

----------

Hoang Nhat

----------


## ktshung

Anh lấy bộ van loc và đièu áp Trung nhé

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

> Anh lấy bộ van loc và đièu áp Trung nhé


Vâng anh.bộ van lọc 
Em đã nt đến Zalo của anh rồi a
E Cảm ơn anh đã ủng hộ em

* máy hàn HAKO FX-951 (Madein JAPAN)

-Không có dây hàn lên ko ktra được gi thêm ngoài việc cắm điện thấy có lên đèn ở đông hồ báo
-vỏ thân máy không bị dập vỡ 
-mời các bác xem hình ảnh 
-giá (có kê gạch)
(hình ảnh có sao bán như vậy)

Em cảm ơn

----------


## phuongmd

Múc con hakko

----------


## shinkuto

bộ combo ht 770 và tấm nhôm còn k bác. còn mình lấy bô này.

----------


## Trung Le

> Múc con hakko


Ok anh maidam
H em mói xem tin anh.mai ngủ dây em nt vào Zalo của anh

----------


## Trung Le

> bộ combo ht 770 và tấm nhôm còn k bác. còn mình lấy bô này.


Bộ Combo ray+vime trắng ht 770 và tấm nhôm mình vẫn còn bạn nhé
Bạn liên hẹ vào Zalo mình Sđt 0918215550.
Cảm ơn bạn đã quan tâm ủng hộ

Nhan tiện gửi cái hình để cảm nhận về mấy em đc mình gá ghép trong lúc cao hứng ngồi ngắm mấy em trắng bốp mượt mà(hình ảnh chỉ mang tính chất quảng bá ,xin đừng ai gạch đá )

----------


## shinkuto

cho em giá nguyen dong nay di bác

----------


## Trung Le

*màn hình HMI omron NT20-st121-EV3
(con màn hình này quá lì lợm,đuổi 3lan rồi ko đi)
-hàng Madein JAPAN 
-đã test ok 
-thân vỏ ko dập vỡ,
-mặt màn hình ko trầy xước 
-gia 700k

*3 cục như hình
-giá 250k/cả 3cuc

Rất mong các bác quan tâm va ủng hộ em
Em Xin cảm ơn

----------

Hoang Nhat

----------


## Trung Le

> cho em giá nguyen dong nay di bác


Giá cả mình vẽ trên hình ảnh
Nhung là hình quảng bá chứ ko ai mà chơi trục Y như trên hình cả,trục Y như vay thi phay cả KIM CƯƠNG..hii

----------


## Trung Le

* CHÂN CẮM CÁP PLC
(SAMWON. XTB-40h)
-hàng tháo tủ điện còn đủ nguyên cả cáp plc,ko dập vỡ sứt mẻ j
-giá 150k

* thiết bị liên quan camera
-giá(đã có gạch)

*MOTO GIẢM TỐC GÓC VUÔNG panasonic+THANH RĂNG
-moto 100w+ thanh răng bản 30 dài 850 là cùng 1 bộ đuơc tháo ra từ tay gắp robo,lên bánh răng+thanh răng là  ăn khớp 
-cân nặng cả 2 món trên 9-10kg,,cước phí gửi chậm viettel cỡ 100k thi đến tận CÀ MAU ạ
-giá 1trieu/cả 2mon(moto+thanh răng)

RÂT MONG CÁC BÁC ỦNG HỘ,em xin cảm ơn
(Lien hệ nhanh nhất tới em là qua Zalo 0918215550)

----------


## Trung Le

Lên lại hàng cho chiều cuối tuần

*DRIVER j3-40B+moto sẹvo Hf-kp43
-là dong B chay mạng 
-đã ktra driver có lên đèn trên đông hồ điện tử (có video )
-moto trục cốt quay nhẹ vỏ bên ngoài ko được bảnh bao do ko có thời gian lau chùi,.nhung ko sứt mẻ dập vỡ j cả
-giá 850k/ bộ như hình(driver+sẹvo)

*MÁY OXY-tran
Em có cái máy như hình (in korea) tim kiếm thông tin thi được bít chút ít máy này sử dụng trong yte dùng để 
Lọc oxy hay j j đó đến khí oxy
-đã ktra máy còn hoạt đông quạt thi quay rất êm..
-bên hông máy có 3đường khí 
-bán cho bác nào biết hoặc chưa bít về nghiên cứu phục vụ cho kiến thức 
-giá 450k

Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* MÁY BƠM TƯỚI NGUỘI
- hàng taiwan GRUNDEOS
-thông số chi tiết có ghi trên thân vỏ máy(toàn chữ TÀU )
-bộ phận trong đầu lồng cánh quạt trục(thả xuống nước)em có mở ra thấy mấy miếng thép cánh quạt bị rách,,còn trục moto thi vẫn quay binh thường(ktra bằng tay)
-nhà ko có điện 3pha để thử,bác nào quan tâm thi em vác đi thử nếu OK thi MÚC cho em
-giá 650k

Em chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

thứ 3 ngay mới 
* ĐỘNG CƠ SẸVO mitshibishi 750w và 400w (không có driver)
-01đông cơ mitshibi 750w (HC-KFS73)
Giá (đã bán)
( hàng bán như hình ảnh,chỗ rỉ ở đâu trục do để lâu và em lười lau chùi)
-02 đong cơ mitshibi 400w (HG-KR43) dong j3s
-giá 550k/1 moto..
       1trieu / 02 moto
(Bài trên em đăng vẫn con bộ driver+moto j3 400w dòng B chạy mạng đó các bác)

* bán HÒM NHÔM+ 1 đống đong cơ step side 57 có encuder+ step syn 2,5A và 4A

-hom nhôm này trước em có đăng rồi nhung bị vỡ gạch lên h đăng lại 
-nhôm loại dày ghê,,mở len bằng 2ben đẩy,có khóa,noi chung dùng đựng của quý tốt..hii
-giá (đã bán)

CÒN ĐỐNG MOTO step
-giá 250k/2step găn liền encoder 
-150k/1 step Syn 2,5A
-200k/1 step syn 4A( đã gạch)
-ko có driver lên em có ktra bằng tay trục cốt quay nặng hơn khi chụm các đầu dây lại

-bác nào lụm hết đống này em tăng theo 2con step ko co encuder 

*5 đong hồ đo khí
-gia 200k(vẫn còn)

RẤT MONG CÁC BÁC ỦNG HỘ 
(liên hệ đến em nhanh nhất qua Zalo 0918215550)
Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

Up lại mấy bộ sẹvo SAMSUNG 400w

-vỏ ngoài cả driver và moto còn rất đẹp(như hình ảnh)+cáp đủ theo bộ

-giá giảm chút ít còn 3trieu/1bo
(Hàng em bao quay đầu luôn cho các bác )

----------


## Trung Le

* CÓ 2 điều khiẻn nhiệt độ omron E5CN
-hàng còn mới(mời bác xem hình)
-giá 300k/ 1cai

Lien hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550
Rât mong các bác ủng hộ
Em xin cảm ơn

-LÊN CHO BỘ COMBO 1ray mạ đen nsk20 có theo 2blok trượt có cánh như DIANA siêu dày
-hàng đẹp gần như mới
-Măm cho em nào các bác ơi 
-145k/1kg

----------


## dangkhoi

để e 1 cái đk nhiệt độ nhé

----------


## Trung Le

> để e 1 cái đk nhiệt độ nhé


OK.1cai omron E5CN..cuối tuần mình đi làm về mình gửi cho bạn
Thak nhé

----------


## Trung Le

ĐK NHIỆT ĐỘ OMRON E5cn van con 1cai nha các bác

E CÓ MẤY THỨ LIEN QUAN TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA
*mấy con cảm biến sợi quang keynce+NAVI
-keynce Fs-v31
-nhược điểm: dây quang hơi ngắn
-GIÁ đã có ghi trên hình ảnh

*1 cặp cảm biến quang OMRON E3Z-D81 (thu phát)
-đã tes ok
-giá (ghi trên hình ảnh)

* 3 bộ Xilanh trượt dẫn =ray mini 2blok
-ht 40 
-Xilanh smc JAPAN
(Các bác xem hình giúp em)

*01 cột đèn báo 
-loại đèn này e thấy sử dụng trong dây chuyền tự động hoá,dùng để cảnh báo j j đó 
-con rất mới,day giắc đầy đủ
-gia 230k

*2 sợi dây nõi bọc bạc chống nhiễu
-dài 3,5m và 2,5m kích thước to bằng ngón tay cái bên trong có 2soi to(4mm) bọc chống nhiễu,,trong mỗi sợi này 7soi nhỏ
-giá 300k/cả 2 sơi( bao luon ship thường vietel)

LIEN HỆ ĐẾN EM NHANH NHẤT QUA ZALO 0918215550
Rất mong các bác ủng hộ..EM XIN CHAN THÀNH CẢM ƠN

----------


## Trung Le

*CUỐI TUẦN 
-up lại đống ke GANG ĐÚC
-xin thưa 
Ko có bác TRƯỞNG LÃO secanhan nói mấy cặp ke này là GANG ĐÚC thi em nghi đống ke này là thép
Giá vẫn vậy 200k/1cap 
Bác nao yêu ke GANG ĐÚC này nhung thấy nặng ngại phí cứoc gửi thi cứ Ck em giữ trông coi khi lấy hàng khác thi gửi 1the

*01 cai đông hồ so 
Bị nứt nhẹ chút xíu ở viền mặt nhựa nhung con khá mới
-giá 200k

Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Hiep.vit

Mấy cái ke đó bác xem có mối hàn không.Nếu có thì khả năng là thép rất cao. Còn ko thì ngược lại, vì hàn gang rất khó.

----------

ntd1081

----------


## Mới CNC

> Mấy cái kế đó bác xem có mối hàn không.Nếu có thì khả năng là thép rất cao. Còn ko thì ngược lại, vì hàn gắng rất khó.


theo cái nhìn cảm quan của em thì > 90% là gang đúc.

----------


## Trung Le

Dạ 
em khẳng định 100% là gang đúc.vi tay em mắt em có thể nhầm.nhung tay và mắt của trưởng lão "CÁI BANG" secanhan thi ko thể nhầm đc đâu ạ.BÁC GIÀ này nội công thâm hậu lém ạ
(hii em gọi CAI BANG chỉ mang tính chất tếu táo vui vui bác SECANHAN nhe)

----------


## saudau

Cha nội Secondhand mà già gì, tóc thì dài chứ râu thì......  nghe đâu lão đang âm mưu làm chiếc thiếc giáp biết leo cây gì đó.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* CÔNG TẮC BẤM KOREA
-còn gần như mới cóng 
-số lượng 12cai 
-giá 200k(đã bán)

*BỘ GIẮC MỚI
-dài khoảng gần 3m
-em ko bít là giắc dùng cho thiết bị gi,chi bít là nó chưa sử dụng
-bác nào dùng được cho công việc của mình thi lấy cho em
-giá 300k/cả bộ như hình

EM XIN CẢM ƠN 
-

----------


## Trung Le

* Xilanh smc xoay 90 độ-180độ
-gòm có 1 cái đầy đủ và 1cai thiếu phàn đuôi để điều khí vào pitong Xilanh(dùng được cho sơ cua)
-bán cả như hình
Gia 500k

* CẢ ĐỐNG DÂY KẾT NỐI(30 cai) 1đầu usb-đau con lại vào máy in
-có 25 cái chưa sử dụng(20 chiếc dài 50cm-5chiec dai 1,5m)
-giá(ĐÃ BÁN)
* vẫn dây giắc kết nối máy tinh dạng chia cổng 1 ra 2 cổng
-mỗi loại 3 cái
-tổng cả 2 hình 6 dây
-giá( đã bán)


E Cảm ơn các bác 
Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

MỜI CÁC BÁC ĐỌC BÁO 

*mấy cai relay OMRON 20A
-giá 200k/2cai
-con khá là mới

*khớp nối to 
-lỗ 20-25
-giá 300k

* PULI LỚN
-lỗ trục 25 
-giá 250k/3cai
Lẻ 100k/cai

*10 tấm nhôm giống nhau
Kích thước(210x75x8)
-giá 300k/10 tấm

*bo Combo trượt smc
-có 2bo ht 710 và 550
-giá 130k/1kg

Lien hệ đến em qua Zalo 0918215550
Rát mong các bác ủng hộ
Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Manh Design

Em lấy hết mở dây cáp nhé, khi nào bác về Bắc Giang hú em nhé 0977 năm năm không 686

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## Trung Le

> Em lấy hết mở dây cáp nhé, khi nào bác về Bắc Giang hú em nhé 0977 năm năm không 686


Mình đang ỏ bắc Giang nè bạn

----------


## Trung Le

* CẢM BIẾN VÙNG PANASONIC
-đã ktra như trên hình ảnh
-thông tin sản phẩm xem giúp em
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

* có 2 cục màu đen 
-dòng B 400w,ko có dây giắc .chất lượng bên ngoài như hình chụp
-giá 300k/1cuc..500k/2cuc 
Bác nào thích ngâm cứu hay làm j thi rước về giúp em(nhà em còn mấy cục nữa ntn)

----------


## Trung Le

*Bác nào cần đến Xilanh khí thi ngó nghiêng qua đống này trên hình ảnh 
-mấy loại hang này em đều có số lượng.ko thể chụp chi tiết và giá trên từng sản phẩm,bác nào lien quan và quan tâm thi liên hệ em nhanh nhất quá Zalo 0918215550.em se có hình chi tiết

^ bộ Combo XYZ ht 440-400-140 
giá cả 3 bộ khoảng hơn 3 củ chút
E Đinh để mai đủ thong tin thi úp,,nhung thôi up luôn nợ thông tin mai em trả
Em xin cảm ơn

----------

Hoang Nhat

----------


## Hoang Nhat

> *Bác nào cần đến Xilanh khí thi ngó nghiêng qua đống này trên hình ảnh 
> -mấy loại hang này em đều có số lượng.ko thể chụp chi tiết và giá trên từng sản phẩm,bác nào lien quan và quan tâm thi liên hệ em nhanh nhất quá Zalo 0918215550.em se có hình chi tiết
> 
> ^ bộ Combo XYZ ht 440-400-140 
> giá cả 3 bộ khoảng hơn 3 củ chút
> E Đinh để mai đủ thong tin thi úp,,nhung thôi up luôn nợ thông tin mai em trả
> Em xin cảm ơn


Bộ X Y Z trunp rất quan tâm để nghiên cứu học tập đó anh ạ.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## dangkhoi

đúng là hàng độc (một ray, một vitme)

----------


## Trung Le

Chi tiết Combo,mời các bác ngó qua ạ
-giá lần lượt là 1000k và 1500k
- có tấm hình em dựng lên coi cho vui..

*bác DANGKHOI lần sau biét thi nói thầm khe khẽ thôi nhé,,cứ oang oang cái mồm lộ hết..khà khà

----------


## Trung Le

* MẤY CẶP RAY IKO -THK 
-iko dài 280 bản 15 và 20
(Xem chi tiết trên hình)
-THK shs15 dài 220 và 1cap THK con lăn dài 340(có 1cap)
(Các bac xem hình chi tiết)

* cả bộ van khí như hình(10van điẹn từ)
-giá 400k/Cả bộ như hình

Lien hệ em nhanh nhất qua Zalo 0918215550
Rả mong cã bác ủng hộ,
EM XIN CẢM ƠN

----------


## Trung Le

*BỘ COMBO MINI KHI AIA
-mo ta trên hình ảnh
-giá 250k

----------


## Trung Le

MẤY MÓN LẰNG BÀ NHẰNG
*khởi LS
-giá 250k

*đồ điện+10day kẹt nói máy in qua usb
-day dài 80cm+cả đám điện đóm
-tát cả giá( ĐÃ BÁN)

*mấy cai nguồn tổ chim
- 24v-6a(korkorea) =250k
-24v-4,5a (tàu)=200k/1cai và 350k/2 cái

Em xin cảm ơn các bác đã xem

-à quen cái hình cuối Là nguồn máy văn vít bác nào cần hú em nhé
-300k/1cái(có 2cái)
Em cảm ơn 1lan nữa

----------


## Trung Le

*BO COMBO TRƯỢT DÂY ĐAI
-dài 1100 ht 900.puli trơn,day đai bản 1,6
-chất lượng như hình ảnh.
-phù hợp lam X máy laze
-(mấy hình chụp theo cặp ray là cho dễ hình dung )

----------


## Trung Le

Mấy thứ lằng nhằng
* ray mini+vime fi16
-thong tin xem tren hình

*mấy con sẹvo bim bim
-giá 500k cả đám 4 con(bao luon ship thường)
450k ko bao ship

* mớ van điện từ SMC 
-van 31-van 32
-giá có thay đổi so với lần trước bán
-200k/5cai (tùy chọn)

* moto giảm tốc
-mất canh quạt ở đuôi
-đã tét chay ngon lành
-giá 350k

Mong các bác ủng hộ em
Lien he em qua Zalo 0918215550

Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* BƠM CHAN KHONG PISCO (Madein in JAPAN)
-RPV06AG
-tính trang còn mới đẹp bóng
30L/min
-thông tin chi tiết ra sao các bác Tra mạng giúp em
-giá 650k

*2 cặp Xilanh Piton khi
-loại 1ty đường kính vỏ ngoài 60 ht 200
-cân nặng 1xilanh gần 3kg
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

* DÂY ĐAI+puli
-1 bộ (day đai +puli 24rang) ht 500
giá (đã bán)
-1 bộ (day đai mới bản 16+ puli 24 răng) ht900
-giá( ĐÃ BÁN)
(Các bác xem chi tiết thông tin 2bo trên hình ảnh)

*combo mini = thép THK 
-ht 40 
-do dính dầu mỡ ko pải bị han rỉ
-giá(ĐÃ BÁN)

Thắc mắc hay cho nào chưa rõ xin alo hoặc Zalo 0918215550 ạ

----------


## Trung Le

*BỘ LI HỢP MAGTORK(Madein MỸ)
-trục cốt fi12..đường kính thân 48
-trục cốt hoạt động hãm và quay tốt
-giá (đã bán)

* mấy ẻm sẹvo mini 
-e ghi giá cho từng em cho các bác dẽ chọn lựa hơn

* VÀ CẢ 4 NHÓC sẹvo mishibishi 400w
-2 nhóc HF-kp43
-2 nhóc HG-MR43B
-cả 4 đều ko có dây giắc gắn theo đông cơ,SẢN PHẨM KO BỊ DẬP VỠ CHÁY NỔ J
-giá 300k/1 nhóc
-lụm cả 4em là 1trieu
-(giá trên e ko bao quay đầu)

(Hoặc em hiện đang cần 3cây vime fi15 ht700 đến 1000 bác nào có TRAO ĐỔI hoặc ĐỂ LẠI cho em)

EM CẢM ƠN CÁC BÁC ĐÃ XEM BÀI

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=Trung Le;122863]*BỘ LI HỢP MAGTORK(Madein MỸ)
-trục cốt fi12..đường kính thân 48
-trục cốt hoạt động hãm và quay tốt
-giá 200k/1 cục
(e đụng loại này lần đầu lên cứ phát mò cái giá cho pải phép)

gạch cái ny nha bác chủ,lát SMS cho bác ạ

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

CÁC THỂ LOẠI XILANH TRƯỢT KHÍ
-giá cả của từng loại em đã viết luôn trên sản phẩm,em luôn ưu ái về giá khi lấy hàng số lượng.
thông tin chi tiết về sản phảm cũng như số lượng hàng ma cac bác rõ xin lien hệ trực tiếp em theo ALO hoăc ZALO 0918215550
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

Mấy bộ trượt tròn

* bộ 1
- fi 12 ht 90 (phù hợp làm Z cho máy mini)
-chất lượng nhôm và thép còn quá đẹp 
-giá 300k

* đieu khiển nhiệt độ OMRON E5CZ
-đã test ngon lành
-hang còn khá mới
-giá 250k/1cai
(Em Có luôn relay omron 20a các bác nhe100k/cái)


* bộ 2
-phi20 -ht 230 và 2blok(160x50) to và dài( to và dài ko chỉ pái đẹp thích mà ae mình cũng thích)
-chất lượng bộ này ok (như hình ảnh)
-giá 400k

----------


## Trung Le

* CÒN MẤY BỘ COMBO FULL NHÔM TOÀN THÂN 
-ht 55
-vime fi 10-5
-ray dạng mang cá 
-chất lượng ray và vime trơn mượt ko rơ
-tren combo có gắn theo 1step (có phanh từ) được liên kết với nhau qua khớp nối và tách rời đc 
-combo này làm Z cho phay mạch rất phù hợp
-giá 500k/1bộ

----------


## Hoang Nhat

Bán van điện từ không anh Trung ?

----------


## Trung Le

> Bán van điện từ không anh Trung ?


Hú 
Hỏi hay quá cơ
Biet nói sao đây nhỉ,,BÁN NGAY VÀ LUÔN
vào Zalo 0918215550 mình nhé gửi hình loại bạn cần

----------


## Hoang Nhat

> Hú 
> Hỏi hay quá cơ
> Biet nói sao đây nhỉ,,BÁN NGAY VÀ LUÔN
> vào Zalo 0918215550 mình nhé gửi hình loại bạn cần


Van SY5320 hay SY3320 anh nhé.....hj :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Trung Le

* BỘ COMBO DÂY ĐAI ht 300( mới 90%)
-hành trình 300
-chạy 2mặt bích
-1sevo mitshi 100w+hộp số ATG 
-bộ này còn mới 90% (túi nilon dán trên nhôm vẫn còn)
-giá cả bộ 900k

* 1 drỉve 100w RS OEMAX
-còn gần như mới cứng
-giá 400k (ko bao sống,bán giá theo chất lượng hình)

Lien hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550
Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

Em Đính chính lại thông số và giá bộ Combo dây đai trên
-ly do chưa xem kỹ sản phẩm nghĩ là có dẫn hướng là ray trượt lên em phát giá LÁO QUÁ..(thạt sự xin lỗi các bác)
-bộ này dẫn hướng chuỷen động bằng vòng bi lăn chay tren thanh thép tròn.gồm 4vong bi trong 1mặt bích(có hình ảnh chụp)
-tổng dài 600 ht 300
-giá cả bộ như hình 900k
(Theo em nhìn nhận bộ combo này về mình vẫn DIY sang thanh chạy dẫn hướng bằng ray trượt vô tư)

----------


## Trung Le

* CẶP RAY IKO 6blok+mặt bích nhôm
-ray bản 20 dài 1430 gồm theo 6blok và mặt bích kích thước(270x210) loại mặt bích Combo nhôm dày 1,5cm có lỗ ốc sẵn gắn vào 6 blok ray
-Chất lượng ray sáng bóng và cực bót-bi trong blok sáng bóng
- giá (ĐÃ GẠCH)
gồm cặp ray +mặt bích (ko bán tách rời)

Lien hệ em sdt(zalo) 0918215550
Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* NÀO LẠI COMBO (1600x125)

-hành trinh 1200
-ray cpc bản 15 loai blok 4đường bi dài 1400
-vime fi15-20 dài 1400 có 1 đầu trục gối bk12
-CHÚ Ý:
vime trên combo này không pải đồng bộ ,len em mua cây vime ngoài gắn vô theo lỗ ốc đã có sẵn tren Combo, và chỉ pải căn chỉnh lại chút xíu là đã ngon lành cành đào(đảm bảo ko chuẩn nhận lại hàng)
-giá 3350k

* MẤY CÁI ỐNG gắn thấu kính
-vỏ = nhôm ,,1đầu có kính lúp 1đầu còn lại ko có .ở giữ có 1 cái ống nhỏ 
-nhìn góc 90 độ
-chưa rõ dùng đC cho mục đích j,,
-150k/2cái--250k/4cái(bao shíp)


Lien hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550
Rất mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

* mấy con SẸVO MITSHI 100w và 400w(chỉ có moto )

*moto sẹvo mitshi 100w gắn hop sô ATG cốt ra 13
-chất lượng còn rất mới
-giá 450k
* moto sẹvo míthibi 400w
-chi tiét và giá xem hình giúp em

* 2 hộp giảm tốc
-loại góc vuong giá 250k 
-loại thường giá 200k

Lien hẹ em qua Zalo 0918215559
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* CẶP RAY THK(srg25) dài 340
-loại ray con lăn 
-có theo 3blok
-1blok dài 100 
-tính trạng 1blok bị rỗ bên hông,,1cay ray bị sét dưới mép đế ray
-giá 500k

*căp ray rexoth(đức) bản 20
-dai 190 
-2blok có cánh 4hàng bi..
-chất lượng 90%
-giá 350k

* nguồn 24v-10A
-hình thức như hình chụp
-giá 300k (bao ship)

----------


## Trung Le

* 2 PLC mitshibi FX1s
-FX1s-20MT-001
-FX1s-20MR
CẢ 2 đều lên đèn RUN
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

* van điều áp lọc dầu và khí
-tính trạng như hình 
-chưa lau chùi sạch 
-giá cả có ghi tren từng loại nhóm sản phẩm
(Đã bán hết)

----------


## hankien

Cho e đặt gạch 2 con fx1s-20mt và mr nha bác.

----------


## thuyetnq

Mình lấy chính xác con nầy nha.



thanks

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

Mình lấy hết số điều áp màu trắng nhóm 3 500k nhé. Sdt mình 0975.87.3689. Ok thì bác nt minhg ck nhé. Thanks.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

> Mình lấy hết số điều áp màu trắng nhóm 3 500k nhé. Sdt mình 0975.87.3689. Ok thì bác nt minhg ck nhé. Thanks.


Bác vào Zalo em nhé

----------


## Trung Le

* BỘ TRƯỢT đẩy = Xilanh khi (bác nào thích SÁNG TẠO.COM)
-kích thước (590x220x13)
-mặt bích là bàn hút chân không(200x185x15)
(Khó mô tả các bác xem hinh ảnh giup em,chi tiết em đã ghi rõ ở từng bộ phận tren hình ảnh)
-Cà bộ nặng 9kg
-giá 900k/1bộ

----------


## Trung Le

* CẢM BIẾN VÙNG AN TOÀN PANASONIC 
-dài 560 đã ters len nguồn,,dây giắc bị cắt lên còn ngắn(dài khoảng 3-5cm)
-do hàng bãi lên dây giắc cái còn cái mất vi vậy bộ nào mất day giắc em trừ đi 50k
-giá 500k/1 căp
-và 450k/1 cặp thiếu giắc

(Em bao quay đầu khi hàng bán đến tay người mua mà ko len nguồn)

* Xilanh smc  3ty đẩy
-còn rất mới,năng 1,5 kg
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

* VAN ĐIỀU ÁP (còn rất mới)
-giá 150k/1cái
-250k/2cái

* mở khơp nối 8-8,9-10,10-12,12-13
-xem giá và chi tiết tren hình ảnh giúp em

----------


## Hiep.vit

Em gạch 6 khớp nối nhá.

----------


## Trung Le

> Em gạch 6 khớp nối nhá.


Ông em Hiệp ở quảng ninh à,
anh nhờ em chuyển giúp so tiền ae đã trao đổi giá qua Zalo tới ADIM Forum mình em nhé
1chút Chân thành của em muốn gửi đến adim,rất mong adim nhận tấm lòng của em..hê.ee

Cảm ơn ong em hiệp hộ khẩu ở đất VÀNG ĐEN nhé

----------

saudau

----------


## Trung Le

* động cơ sẹvo+hộp số
-2 con sẹvo 100w mitshi gắn hộp số (ko có dây giắc)
-1con sẹvo 100w không gắn hộp số
-chi tiết giá cả em đã ghi tren sản phẩm

*moto giảm tốc DKM 200w + bộ điều khiển DKM
-đông cơ 1pha,hàng còn nguyên tem (nhung chắc hết hạn bảo hành) 
-bộ đk ktra lên nguồn khi đấu day đong cơ với bộ đk bật cong tắc tắt mở thi đong cơ quay và dừng còn đk nhanh chậm thi em ko biết đấu dây để đk cho đông cơ 
-giá cả và thông tin trên hình ảnh 

-mong các bác quan tâm và ủng hộ em
-lien hẹ em qua Zalo 0918215550
Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* 11 cái ke nhôm(58x58x58) bắt nhôm đinh hình
-giá 300k/11cái (mỗi ke có đầy đủ 4 ốc vit kèm theo)

* moto giảm tốc góc vuôngSPG 25w
-chất lượng hình thức Còn đẹp
-giá( ĐÃ BÁN)

* cả đống đồ điện khởi 
-loại này nói thạt em ko biết ktra ra sao,chỉ khẳng định chưa bị chập cháy nổ
-bán theo kiểu Mù vậy 
450k/ cả đống

----------


## Trung Le

CÁC KIỂU RAY CÔ ĐƠN 
* 1 thanh RAY bản 25 mạ đen dai2,2m
-chất lượng còn khá mới 
-2blok dài VIỀN MÀU VÀNG và loại 1blok 4hàng bi
-ko thấy ghi tên hãng đoán chắc của NSK
-giá 1900k

*1cây ray THK hsr15 dài 1,8m mạ đen 
-gồm có theo 3blok có cánh(tren hình là 2blok nhung thực tế là 3blok)
-chất lượng còn ngon ko rơ ráo j hết
-giá (đã bán)

*1 thanh ray bản 40 loại dẹt
-ray mạ đen Dài 1m gồm theo 4blok loại blok 4dường bi
-có 2blok thiếu bi (mỗi blok thiếu khoảng 1/3 tổng số bi)
-vụ thiếu bị này kiếm bi ko khó vi bi blok loại bản 09 nắp vừa cho blok ray này
-giá 1000k

Em xin cảm ơn đã xem bài

----------


## Trung Le

* đồng hồ nhiệt độ các thể loai
-giá cả đáco tren từng món
(Hàng bao quay đầu)

----------


## Trung Le

* 01 cay vime THK fi40-10 
-dài 1100.hanh trình 800
-nặng 11kg
-hình thức như hình.lau sạch dầu mỡ sẽ sáng hơn 1chút
-cảm nhận từ tay khi ktra thấy ko sượng-rơ
-giá 2300k

----------


## Lam Dung

Ray 25 có đủ 1 cặp không bác

----------


## Trung Le

Dạ ray 25 chỉ có 1cây dài 2,2m có 2blok thôi bác.nếu đủ em đã chụp cùng

* tấm NHÔM ĐÚC HẠ BẬC làm Combo (1200x160)

-có sẵn lỗ bắt ray 20(khoảng cách lỗ ốc 60) và lỗ gối vime lên khỏi phải căn chỉnh
-phần hạ bậc thấp nhất ở khoảng giữa rộng 65 và dày cỡ 12
-chất liệu nhôm thi khỏi bàn vi tấm nhôm này là từ BỘ Combo của hãng LS 
-giá (đã bán)

(Giá tren có thể nhiều bác cho là đắt nhung em nghi nó sẽ sắt cho các bác miếng ngon)
Các bác về làm X hoặc cắt đôi làm Z thi thi ko thể chê đc hoặc muốn làm j thi làm kiểu j cũng ra miếng ngon

----------


## Trung Le

EM XIN CHÚ THÍCH 1chút vi nhiều bác thắc mắc :
-CÁC BÁC XEM HÀNG ĐỂ Ý PHẦN GHI GIÁ NẾU MÓN NÀO CÒN GIÁ LÀ CÒN HÀNG-MÓN NÀO GHI ĐÃ BÁN LÀ HẾT HÀNG
EM CẢM ƠN

(bán chút hàng buổi chợ CHIỀU nào)
* BỘ TRƯỢT BÁC NÀO THÍCH CHẾ CHÁO
-phần trượt ngang ray 09,dài 380 gồm 2blok gắn chốt.. Còn ở phần bên dưới trục ray có gắn bảng đo kích thước độ dài
-phần truot dọc bản 12 dài 160 gom 2blok đc đẩy bằng Xilanh khi ht 40
-tác dụng bộ này dùng đc việc j em ko rõ 
-giá 400k/1bộ (ĐÃ BÁN)


*mấy cái Xilanh fokura +CKD 
-4cây fokura ht 40 lực đẩy còn khá khỏe
-giá 150k/1cây
-1cây CKD ht50 lực đẩy còn rất mạnh
-giá 200k

----------


## Trung Le

THÊM MÓN HÀNG CHÀO BUỔI TỐI NÀO

* MÓN HÀNG CHƯA RÕ CÔNG DỤNG
-đã có hỏi mấy bác hiểu biết rộng đều nói và nhận định 80% là bộ thay dao tự động
-mô ta : 
phần bên dưới dạng trượt ray 15 sfk 4blok và vime fi15 gối bk ht 50
-phần tren gắn một sẹvo míthibi 100w qua hộp số ATG tỉ lệ 1/10 nối với trục(ko biết tác dụng trục này làm j ) thấy có bên sườn trục có 1 đầu khí. Về phần đầu trục dùng tay quay cũng khá nhẹ
-tính trang cả bộ này còn rất mới
-vi do không rõ hết về sản phẩm lên em bán theo giá MÙ
-giá cả bộ 1900k
(Hoặc bác nào biết về tác dụng bộ này thi phán cho em mấy câu.em cảm ơn nhièu.và cũng như để cho anh Em nào chưa biết thi sẽ biết về tác dụng của nó)

Em xin chan thành cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* Combo 1ray(1370x55)
-bộ này bi tháo mất vime
- ray 15 dài 1300 ht 1200 .mặt bích combo đã có sẵn lỗ gắn vừa cho vime fi15
-cón đầy đủ 2gối đỡ vime theo bộ lên các bác mua về ko pải lo về việc căn chỉnh khi gắn vime 
-giá 1600k
(Tren hình có miếng nhôm mỏng(2mm) ốp bên sườn hơi cong có thể uốn thẳng lại đc,do lúc chụp hình ko để ý bị cong)

*CẢM BIẾN VÙNG AN TOÀN LOẠI 1 cây THU và PHÁT omRON F3SJ
-đã test ok
-dài 980
-loại này chỉ có sử dụng 1cây
-giá 650k

----------


## Trung Le

* COMBO ht420(đăng lại)
-Full nhôm trắng có gắn theo 1sevo Mitshibi 100w
-1ray loại mỏng bản30(đo lại ko pải bản 25) gồm 2blok 
-vime fi12-05
-chất lượng còn khá là mới,hình thức sáng sủa,có đủ cả tấm chắn(hơi móp 1chút síu(30x30) nhưng ko ảnh hưởng j)
-giá 1600k hoặc 
-giá 1400k cho bác nào ko lấy moto sẹvo+khớp nối

* bộ combo AIA ht 110
-loại COMBO AiA này chắc các bác ai cũng đều rõ hết cấu tao bên trong rôi..
-vime fi0
-step phanh từ còn khá Long lanh
-tren mặt bích có gắn theo 1bộ trượt khí đẩy bằng Xilanh ray dẫn bản 12 còn tác dụng Bo này dùng viẹc j em chưa biết
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

*bộ trượt +1con ROTARY encuder 24v
-giá (đã bán)

Rất mong các bác ủng hộ em 
Chúc các bác 1ngày mới làm viẹc hiệu quả

Em xin chan thành cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

*4 ĐỘNG CƠ DC SẸVO dunkenmotoren ko chổi than

-đc có encuder
-nặng 6,5kg kích thước khoảng (380x80x80)
-thông tin chi tiết đã có tren hình,em thi không hiểu biêt về đông cơ mong bác nào hiểu về mấy em này nói giúp em vài lời cho hàng em dễ trôi,em xin cảm ơn nhiều
-giá 1300k/1 moto (có fix cho bác nào Lấy số lượng)
-Không kiếm đc drỉve đồng bộ 
MỜI CÁC BÁC XEM HÌNH

----------


## Trung Le

* BỘ TRƯỢT nhôm đen
-kích thước (320x215x10)
-ray trượt bản 09 dài 210 gom 4blok
-giá 400k
(Mời các bác xem hình chi tiết)

----------


## Trung Le

* COMBO nhôm ht 850

-kich thước phủ bì (1200x160)
-ray korea bản 20 gồm 4blok loại 4đường bi trượt (cặp ray chất lượng gần như mới)
-vime korea fi15-10 (vime mua riêng của bác phươngmd ráp vào)
-hình thức như hình chụp
-chất lượng ko rơ lắc,trơn mượt(bác nào quan tâm vào Zalo em gửi clip ktra về kỹ thuạt nhé)
-giá 3400k

Rất mong các bác ủng hộ 
Liên hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550

----------


## futurenguyen

Bác có tk Vietcombank ko ? mình lấy "*1cây ray THK hsr15 dài 1,8m mạ đen"

----------


## Trung Le

> Bác có tk Vietcombank ko ? mình lấy "*1cây ray THK hsr15 dài 1,8m mạ đen"


Dạ có em có tk vietcombank ạ bác vào Zalo(dt) 0918215550 nhé

----------


## Trung Le

* mấy vòng tròn seri đầu 7
-tất cả đã qua sử dụng,
1căp 7001A- 2,5 cặp 7902C
-Giá cho tất cả 450k

*mấy van lọc khí 
-Giá cả trên hình

----------


## motogia

Chào cả nhà, bản thân thấy rằng trên diễn đàn thật nhiều kiến thức bổ ích để em học hỏi, chúc diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển rực rỡ, ké chủ để bác chủ, em nhờ các anh đi trước giải thích giúp em, chả là em đang muốn tìm hiểu thêm về servo, và định mua con servo dunkenmotoren trên của bác chủ, mà không có driver, không biết nếu mình chế driver được không ạ, thấy có mấy nguồn họ chế được, nên dùng code của Mihai cnczone hay STMBL redev, sự trợ giúp của các bác là nguồn động viên lớn cho người đi sau như em. cảm ơn cả nhà.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

Dạ trước em cảm on bác quan tâm đến sản phẩm và câu hỏi của bác chính là đièu em thắc mắc bấy lâu nay từ khi khuân được mấy em dc sẹvo này về nhà.mà ko kiém được drỉve của moto
Em cũng đang hóng các bác cao thủ đọc được điều thắc mắc của ae mình mà chỉ giúp ạ
Em cảm ơn

----------


## dangkhoi

Cao thủ thì nhiều nhưng cao thủ thì làm sao có thời gian mà chỉ. lo kiếm tiền chứ có thời gian đâu. Hi Hi

----------


## Trung Le

-ko chỉ giáo thi em đành ngậm ngùi làm cái kệ để đặt mấy em này lên đó ngắm chơi.nhôm và gang nếu chỉ ngắm chắc ko mòn đi đc.khà khà.hoặc cũng có thể có nhiều cao thủ chưa rõ về mấy em này lên đành im lặng ko nói j(em mới mua đc cái ĐỘI XE TĂNG đem ra dùng thử)

----------


## Trung Le

*3 bộ hộp số hành tinh tỉ lệ 1:300
-răng cốt vào 80
-cốt ra 12
-đường kình thân 60
-khoảng cách lỗ ốc bắt vào moto là 34
-giá hộp số 300k (sô lượng 3 cái)
-bác nào lấy luôn motô về ngâm cứu thi +70k/1cai
Ai lấy cả 3cái (3moto+3hốp so)=900k

Liện hệ đến em qua Zalo(dt) 0918215550
Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

*xilanh 2 ty đẩy ht 210
-kích thước chi tiết xem tren hình 
-xilanh còn sài ngon.lực hơi hút và đẩy còn rất mạnh và khín
-giá 300k/1cái-500k/2cái 

*trượt khí loại 3ty ht200
-kích thước chi tiét đã ghi tren hình
-chất lượng lực hơi còn mạnh và khín 
-gia 300k (bao shíp)

Lien hẹ em qua Zalo 0918215550
Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Hiep.vit

Đầu tiên là hôm nay xin chúc mừng sinh nhật của bác , chúc bác sức khỏe và bán đắt hàng. Thứ hai là em ké chút do chưa đăng ở mục cần mua được nên em đăng nhờ .
CM1 : 1 cặp ray THK SSR 25 dài 1m35 đến 1m50 có 4 block .CM2 : 1cặp ray THK SSR 15 dài 650 đến 700 có 2 block.CM3: 2 áo vitme lỗ phi 40 loại của tokuda 25 thì càng tốt .Bác nào có sms or zalo 09875970baba, em cảm ơn.

----------


## Trung Le

Bắt trước ông em hiệpvit phát
mình cũng cần loại ray như trên(ssr25 và ssr15) mỗi loại 1cặp dài 800-1000 nhưng KHÔNG CẦN BLOK.bác nào buôn to bán lẻ có thi hú giúp anh em em.

*bộ trượt mang cá Xilanh đẩy ht 100
-chất lượng như mới
-van khóa khí tren thân Xilanh vẫn còn tốt..khóa van lại là Xilanh không thể kéo hay đấy đc
-bộ trượt gom 2blok dạng mang cá bi đủ 
-giá cả bộ như hình 300k

*bộ trượt dây đai (mới 95%)
-gồm 2mặt bích 
-ht 300
-dẫn hướng trượt bằng bi lăn gắn dưới mặt bích
-gắn vừa động cơ 100w
-giá 350k


Các bác liên hệ đến em Zalo(dt) 0918215550
Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* khớp nối TO TƯỚNG
-kích thước (100x90)lỗ 25-40 
-giá (đã bán)

-kich thước(68x72) lỗ 20-25
-giá (đã bán)

*NGUÔN ỎMRON
-24v-6.5A
-gia 250k(bao shíp)
Ngoài ra em còn có khá nhiều nguồn tổ ong 24v-1,3a,,3,2a,,4,5a,,6,5a,,8,3a,,10a
Giá dao động 100k-300k

----------


## Totdo

Lấy Cái khớp nối 20-25, bác chủ cho xem đầu 40 của khớp nối to xem được lấy luôn

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

O.bác minh Em đã nt vào Zalo bác rồi ạ

----------


## Trung Le

* Xilanh ht 680 (JAPAN)
-chất lượng đảm bảo OK hình thức đẹp như hình chụp
-thân Xilanh fi 32 ht 680
-giá 850k

*combo Z Full thép KR(nặng 4kg)
-ht60 neu bỏ giảm chấn ht đc 70
-vime 12-10 ray mang cá
-khớp nối mềm (8-6)
-gom đủ cả nắp chắn và mặt bích và đế gá Combo 
-chất lượng chuẩn 
-giá 650k/bộ (có 2bộ)

LIÊN HẸ EM QUA ZALO 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

*bộ phát xung quay tay
-tay em tháo trực tiếp từ máy ra
-đầu giắc 25 chân,
-Chất lượng đẹp như hình 
-giá 400k(đã bán)

*MẤY CẶP RAY MINI bản 09
-chi tiết xem hình giúp em
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)
(Bi blok con đầy đủ)

Lien hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550
Em cảm ơn

----------


## zentic

Em lay Tay quay nhe

----------


## Trung Le

Dạ tay quay có bạn lấy ngay sau em đăng rui ạ
Em cảm ơn các bác quan tâm

----------


## Trung Le

* moto 3pha PANASONIC gắn hộp giảm tốc góc vuong
-loại 200w cốt đầu ra hộp số 20 
-tỉ lệ 1:10
-giá(đã bán)

-loại 100w cốt đầu ra hộp số 20
-tỉ lệ 1:10
-giá 650k

CHI TIẾT TRÊN HÌNH ẢNH Ạ

*mấy em SEVO mitshi 100w gắn hộp số 
-rất nuột nà xinh gái mỗi tội thiếu giắc 
-giá cả thông tin và vẻ đẹp đã có tren hình,các bác xem giúp em

Liên hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* combo cho bác nào làm X máy laze
-1 ray mỏng THK bản 40 dai 1000 gồm 2blok 
-tính trạng sáng mượt.đủ bi
-thanh nhôm kích thước 1700x90 
-tính trạng đẹp sáng không xước cong vênh
-cả 2 thứ này (ray+ thanh nhôm)là gắn sẵn như chứ ko pải về em cấy ghép vào đâu nhé 
-giá 1400k/cả bộ như hình

*thêm cái bàn hút hít chân không nho nhỏ
-chất liệu =nhôm 
bác nào dùng đến thi hú em 
-giá(đã bán)
(Nhà em còn mấy cái nữa kích thước tương tự vậy)

Liên hệ đến em qua Zalo 0918215550 ,em xin cảm ơn

----------

lehoongf

----------


## Trung Le

* BẢNG giá tính cước phí chuyển phát vietel 
-thấy có ích phục vụ cho anh em lên em chụp về,để cho Các bác khỏi bị mất tiền oan với tụi nv chuyển phát

để cho hợp lệ chủ đê của foforum mình
* CẢM BIÊN VÙNG AN TOÀN keynce
-loại này có 1cây thu phát luôn 
-dài 970,,đã ktra lên đèn báo
-chi tiết sản phẩm các bác xem hình giup em,hoặc gặp trợ lý của em GOOGLE
-giá 700k

Liên hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550..em cảm ơn

----------


## aiemphuong

này cho lẹ bác ơi. 9 xác lun á, bao gồm tiền phụ thu này nọ nó tính hết lun
https://www.viettelpost.com.vn/tinh-cuoc-van-chuyen

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

*hnay đc về nhà em lục lọi ra được thêm cái bàn hút chân ko mini
-kích thước (190x120x19)
-bằng nhựa
-có 2 bơm hút 
-giá 300k (bao ship)

*2van điều áp SMC
-của JAPAN và china
-chi tiết xem hình giúp em
-giá 250k/2cai (bao ship)

----------

lehoongf

----------


## Trung Le

*2 cái khớp nối 
-lỗ 10-12 và 14-14
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)
(Lh em qua Zalo 0918215550)

----------


## Trung Le

* 2bộ combo LS va AIA

*bộ LS (1160x 65) ht 800
-gồm 1sevo 100w j3 dây giắc đủ
-vime fi16-20 
-ray mang cá
-tất cả đều ok về chất lượng lẫn hình thức bên ngoài và trong
-giá 2000k bộ LS

----------


## Trung Le

*BỘ COMBO AIA(1060x55) HT 750
-vime 12-05 
-ray mang cá
-dây giắc động cơ đầy đủ
-chất lượng bên trong và ngoài đều ok hết
-giá 1600k

*camera to như hinh
-vẫn con tem hãng gắn ở ốc vít
-giá 300k không bao tét (vi không có đồ để mà tét ạ)

----------


## Trung Le

*2 moto giảm tốc spg 40w
-chi tiết giá cả đã ghi tren hình ảnh các bác xem giúp em
-đã tét ok

Liên hẹ em qua Zalo 0918215550
Em cam ơn

----------


## lineage2

Cái bàn nhỏ hút chân ko 200k còn ko bác. Nếu còn cho em gạch 1 cái.

----------


## Trung Le

> Cái bàn nhỏ hút chân ko 200k còn ko bác. Nếu còn cho em gạch 1 cái.


Em vẫn còn đó bác
Lh em theo Zalo 0918215550.em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* vỉme CPI fi 25-10 mạ đen
-dài 650 ht 450 
-đủ gối 2đầu 
-không rơ lắc..hình thức như hình chụp.luôn đảm bảo về chất lượng lời nói về sản phẩm
-giá 1150k(tính theo giá này nhé các bác..giá ghi tren hình em tính nhầm)

----------


## Trung Le

* COMBO (1650x130) ht 1200
-ray cpc 15 loại blok 4đường bi
-vime. Fi15-20
-công tắc hanh trình còn đầy đủ giắc cắm
-mặt bích gắn vừa cho sẹvo 400w
-chất lượng trơn mượt không rơ lắc..hình thức như hình ảnh chụp ko cong vênh,
-ray có đôi chỗ bị sẫm màu và ko pải bị rỗ hay han rỉ lên không ảnh hưởng đến tính chất kỹ thuật sử dụng

( tôi(em) luôn bảo đảm và chịu trách nhiệm với lời nói giới thiệu về sản phẩm của minh cần bán)

-giá 3500k

*bán bộ kẹp như hình
-giá (đã bán)
(Các bác xem hình giúp em)

Lien hệ em qua zălo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

*xilanh 3ty đẩy ht30
-còn đủ van và cảm biến gắn tren thân Xilanh
-chi tiết xem tren hình ảnh
-giá 250k/2cái
-150k/1cái

*bộ khung đẩy = Xilanh có ray THK dẫn hướng
-1 ray THK dai 150 gom 1blok có canh,được đẩy bằng Xilanh trượt dạng mang cá ht 100
Nói chung các bác xem hình giúp em,vi em khó mô tả hình dáng
-tất cả còn rất mới sáng đẹp như hình
-giá (e cất đi làm khung khoan bàn rùi)

----------


## Trung Le

* HỘP SỐ LIMING  ATG (ksb-62-10-p1) 
-tỉ lệ 1:10 
-đang gắn váo AC sẹvo sámung 400w(CSMT-04BR1ANT3)
-còn rất mới
-giá  :Frown: đã bán)

----------


## Nam CNC

cho tui lấy bộ kẹp nha .

----------


## Trung Le

Á anh NAM ĐANH ĐÁ.
Bao ship cho anh luôn.
mà anh ơi tien cho em hỏi luôn là bi 3,15(để em gắn vô vime fi16) thi lấy ở loại blok trượt nào anh nhỉ.em kiếm hoài ko ra

----------


## Nam CNC

3.17mm , nếu 3.15 thì chắc là hàng của germany , nếu visme của japan thì xài đúng loại bi 3.175mm, tháo từ block trượt tròn phi 20 là đủ cho 2 cây.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## saudau

Mua cặp ray hsr15 dài chừng 3m đem về đập block ra lấy bi.  Kkk

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

> Mua cặp ray hsr15 dài chừng 3m đem về đập block ra lấy bi.  Kkk


Còn lại 6met ray thi làm cái giàn MƯỚP leo pải ko kaka..vừa mát lại có quả để nấu với rau mồng tơi..mua hè ăn quá hợp..

Em cảm ơn 2 kaka đã chỉ bảo

----------


## Trung Le

* cây vime fi16-10 
-có 2 đoạn ren ngược xuôi 
-dài 900 gối áo đai ốc đầy đủ
-vime gồm có 2 đai ốc
-chất lượng còn gần như mới khong rơ lắc sượng 
-giá 1200k

*dây giắc lung tung
-giá đã có tren từng loại
-loại nào dùng đc cho viẹc j các bác nhúp giúp em.
+loại 15lo-9chân(đã bán)
+loại 9 lỗ -26chan (đã bán)

----------


## Trung Le

* van xả nhanh SMC (ÀQ 2000)
-giá 50k/1c

*van tiết lưu smc
-còn khá mịn màng.trắng trẻo xinh gái
-giá 150k/1c (ĐÃ BÁN )

*van tiết luu SMC (ITV2030) đien tử
-đien 24v.đã ktra lên đèn đông hồ
-giá 200k

----------


## Trung Le

* 2 camera như hình
-giá omron là 230k
      Xc-HR50 là 200k
(Lấy cả 2 bao ship)

----------


## Trung Le

*2 khung nhôm trắng nõn dáng đẹp (1360x150)
-làm được nhiểu kiểu khung còn khung j thi tùy các bác. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
-mặt đế dày 12
-lỗ bích gắn vừa cho sẹvo 400w và 750w
-chi tiết cụ thể chất lượng của khung nhôm đã có tren hình ảnh mời các bác xem và tự đánh giá ạ
-giá 1150k/1 khung
 (nặng 10kg/1khung )
-Cân nặng ở đây là để các bác tính toán cho cong viẹc vi giá em ko bán tính theo kg ạ

Liên hệ em qua zălo 0918215550
Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Còn bộ combo trục z ko bác ?

----------


## Trung Le

* mấy cây vime fi 20-05 fi 15-05 ht ngắn 400-300-100
-hình ảnh mấy em là do em chưa có thời gian có kỳ cọ kỹ càng.chỉ cho tắm qua mỡ bò roi lau sạch lên ko được trắng trẻo mịn màng
nhưng bù lại rất mượt và ko rơ lắc j cả.lên các bác an tâm về chất lượng
-giá và chi tiết em đã ghi tren hình

Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

> Còn bộ combo trục z ko bác ?


Còn Bao la luôn ,bạn vào Zalo 0918215550 của mình ae trao đổi 
Cảm ơn

----------


## khoa.address

> Mua cặp ray hsr15 dài chừng 3m đem về đập block ra lấy bi.  Kkk


Toàn xúi bậy ko ah...

----------


## Trung Le

* lại thêm 4bộ Z mini của THK (KR)
-ht 65-bỏ giảm chấn được 70
-loại này chắc thi các bác quá rõ về độ Chất của nó rùi 
-pull thép đen ngòm,
-vime fi10-10
-có 1mặt bích gắn bên trên(xem hình)
-giá 550k/1bộ

*lẻ 1bộ NSK ht 55
-Full thép 
-giá 500k

----------


## Trung Le

* cho bác nào cần NGÂM CỨU SÂU HƠN (đk yaskawa)
-em cất giữ đã lâu ở nhà(khoảng gan 1năm),nhưng ko hiểu j về bộ này..thôi tiễn lên đường cho rộng nhà
-thông tin ngoài viẹc lên nguồn.mạch bên trong còn khá đẹp.không bị cháy nổ..tất cả còn y nguyên 
-model và chi tiết có trên hình
-bác nào cần ngâm kíu,hay làm j thi khuan giúp em 
-giá 1triệu (bao luôn shíp)

----------


## Trung Le

* HẠ GIÁ 2 bộ sẹvo samsung 400w giá tụt quần (em hạ giá đến hết ngay 7/9/2017)
- 2bộ này chi tiết em đã đăng rùi..noi thật do có chút viẹc lien quan đên $ 
-GIÁ (đã bán)
 (hàng em bao sống)
-em còn 2bộ như hình lấy cả em bao ship
Mong các bác ủng hộ 
Em xin cảm ơn
Lh em Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

*bô Z ht 160 (như hình)
-tất cả là TÂY làm và ráp lên 
-chỉ có vime fí6-05 là TA(em) gắn và ráp vào và đã căn chỉnh ok
-chi tiết kích thước có ghi tren hình ảnh mời các bác xem
-giá 1250k(ĐÃ BÁN)
*có chụp theo bộ Y ướm thử bác nào có hứng thú thi vác luôn cho gon nhà 
-bộ này phần đế nhôm rất dày (dày 48) dai 350rong 140
-giá 1100k 
Bác nào cần vime cho Y em có nhưng chưa kịp gắn lên 
( tren Hình em ướm liều thử nếu có j thiếu sót sai cách em mong mọi người chỉ bảo em)
Em chan thanh cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* ray THK SRG15 dài 310(cõ 4cặp) và 340(có 4căp) (ray con lăn)
-giá dài 310 là 450k/1cặp 4blok( đã bán)

- dài 340 là 500k/1cặp 4 blok (LOẠI NÀY ĐÃ HẾT)

* ray THK shs15 dài 340 (blok bi đệm nhựa)
-giá 450k/1cặp 4blok (có 3cặp)
-đảm bảo hàng ko rơ lắc blok trơn ko cứng,bi đủ (e bao quay đầu )

*tay đk Sony như hình
-ko rõ dùng cho đk thiêt bị j(bác nào quan tâm tra google giúp em)
-vẫn còn nilon dán tren màn hình hiển thị
-giá 300k 

Lien hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

*MẤY CÁI ĐẾ TỪ
-lực hút còn mạnh
-200k/1 cái

----------


## Trung Le

*cặp ray bản 20 dài 1200 gồm 6blok như hình
-chất lượng gần như mới (90%)
-giá (đã bán)

*ngoài ra em mới có mấy bộ Combo ht từ 80-200
-kích thước cụ thể mai em đo.h các bác cứ xem cho vui mắt

Các bác quan tâm xin liên hệ qua Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

*mấy bộ Combo hqua em nói thông tin chi tiết thi may quá mấy bác váo Zalo em lien hẹ lên đã bán hết
Thôi thi không có Combo nhỏ thi em lại có 

* COMBO NHÔM CHẠY DÂY ĐAI(1850x175)

-ht 1430(bỏ chặn thi ht thêm được 3cm nữa)
-ray IKO bản 20 dài 1600
-day đai bị sờn một chút nhỏ bên mép dây (không ảnh hưởng j) 
-khung nhôm khá dày và chắc chắn
-cả bộ năng khoảng 40kg
-gắn theo 1 sẹvo 400w+hộp số (nhung đã tháo moto 400w.chỉ còn hộp số korea)
-chất lượng của cả bộ combo nay em chỉ nói là OK 
-giá 6trieu
(Bộ này bác nào lấy về mà ko thích sài dây đai mà thích sài vỉme thi gắn vào đơn giản không khó đâu ạ)


Liên hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550

----------


## thanhst

combo có chai nhớt hành trình nhiêu bác

----------


## Trung Le

À đây ạ vậy em đăng luôn bộ 
* COMBO CÓ CHAI NHỚT (2000 X 180)
-ray THK sr20 dài 1800 ht 1600
-là combo chạy dây đai nhưng bị cắt 
Dây đai thi em có lẻ 1 bô bên ngoài để các bác thay cho combo,,em bận quá lên chưa gắn vào
-giá 4750k cả bộ +dây đai


Lien hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

*combo bước nhỏ HT 100 
-vime fí6-02 nsk.ray bản THK
-Full nhôm đen xì
-giá (đã bán)

* MẤY CẶP XILANH NHƯ HÌNH
-chất lượng còn rất mới
Giá (Đã bán)

Ai quan tâm xin LH  Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

*MỚ DÂY GIẮC BẸ
-dài cỡ 2,5m
-1bộ giắc gòm có 3 đầu giắc encuder(,2 dây dai 2,3m 1day dài 1,5m) còn lại là dây ống hơi và 1 đầu giắc 4lỗ (xem kỹ hình ảnh giúp em)
-150k/1 bộ (bao ship)
-250k/2 bộ (bao ship)

* CUỘN DÂY CÁP lõi 3 sợi 
-dài 7,5m
- giá 350k

*em bổ xung hình bộ dây đai gắn cho COMBO

----------


## Trung Le

-Dây giắc bẹ còn mấy bộ nữa các bác ơi
-ray con lăn THK srg15 dai 310-4blok còn 3 căp,(đã bán hết)
-ray shs15 dai 340 còn 3cap(đã bán hết)

* combo nhom ht 550 làm trục X 
-kich thước (1000x130)
-ray bản 15
-vime fi 16-10 
-1sevo 400w
-chât lượng cả trong lẫn ngoài thi bác nào khó tính nhất cũng Khó có thể bắt lỗi(hiii..i)
-giá 2600k(đã bán)

----------


## Ga con

Dây jack bẹ dài 3m 1 bộ là mấy sợi thế bác, 1 đầu jack 1 đầu bị cắt hay sao ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## Trung Le

> Dây jack bẹ dài 3m 1 bộ là mấy sợi thế bác, 1 đầu jack 1 đầu bị cắt hay sao ạ.
> 
> Thanks.


Dạ 1bộ 3 sợi.ko có bị cắt j đâu ạ.em có gần 40bộ giống nhau hết.loại này 4tháng trước em có đăng bán rồi,vi hang em cứ bán lai rai,h còn khoảng hơn 10 bộ ạ.
E Thankyou bác GÀ quan tâm va Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

* moto sẹ̀vo Mitshibi HC-KFS43G1
-còn rất mới 
-giá (đã bán)

*2 con moto đen 

-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)
Lien hẹ em qua Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Totdo

> * moto sẹ̀vo Mitshibi HC-KFS43G1
> -còn rất mới 
> -giá 450k(bao sống)
> 
> *2 con moto đen xì 
> -giá 200k/2con(hên xui)
> 
> Lien hẹ em qua Zalo 0918215550


hai con động cơ nhìn nó cứ giống như là tích hợp sẵn vime bên trong luôn thì phải

----------


## Trung Le

> hai con động cơ nhìn nó cứ giống như là tích hợp sẵn vime bên trong luôn thì phải


Em cũng mù tịt.em có hỏi mấy người VÀ cũng trả lời 1 câu PHẢI ĐẬP RA MỚI BÍT,,lên em cho lên đây bác nào thích đập thi đưa em 2lít về tha hồ đập..và đã có LÃO đã nhịn uống bia để được "ĐẬP" 
Hee.e

----------


## phuongmd

Gạch motor hc kfs chuyển lên hà nội nhé

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

> Gạch motor hc kfs chuyển lên hà nội nhé


A Á..OK 
DÂN THƯỜNG xin chào ĐỒNG CHÍ TRUNG ÚY QUAN ĐỘI NHAN DÂN VIỆT NAM ( anh chi co 2 sao 1 vạch thôi mà chắc anh lấy bút tô thêm thành 2vach để là TRUNG TÁ à)
Đ/C đêm hôm khong lo làm nhiệm vụ CANH CHO DÂN NGỦ à mà còn lo mọ đi tim "RÁC HC-kfs43 " thế này.(hee)

----------


## ngocdong2001

Mình lấy một bộ jack bẹ và 1 đế từ, chút mình gọi. Ship vào nam nhe.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* COMBO CÓ PHỨC TẠP 
-vime fi 10-02 loại 2 ren ngược nhau
-ht của mỗi ren là 100
-1 ray mỏng bản 25 
Có 2bộ như hình kích thước ray và vime giống nhau chỉ khác về chi tiết gắn theo
Còn tất cả các chi tiết đi cùng các bác xem hình giúp em(HƠI RỐI MẮT. 1chút)

*Giá bộ có TINH CHỈNH 700k(đã bán)

*giá bộ còn lại(bộ có 2cái càng ) là 950k

-(bộ này bên dưới Combo(đen) có gắn Xilanh để dịch chuyển lên xuóng(ht 20)

-nếu chưa rõ lắm thi Zalo em 0918215550 ngay nhé, đừng ngại ngùng em luôn sẵn Lòng giải đáp

Em cảm ơn mong các bác ung hộ em

----------


## Trung Le

* mấy bộ drỉve 100w 

-2 drỉve LS (XDA-N001)
Nhìn vào ben ngoài+trong  Chất lượng TRUNG BÌNH -KHÁ(như hình ảnh )
Giá 300k/1cai (giá ko bao tét)
(Lấy cả 2cái bao ship )

-1drỉve RS ODMAX (CSDM 100w)
-chất lượng bên ngoài + trong đánh giá ĐẸP(như hình ảnh)
Giá 350k (giá ko bao test)

Bác nào dùng đc lien hẹ em Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* VIME THK (SAMICK) fi20 bước 10
-dài 750 ht 600 
-chất lượng : còn khá là đẹp và ko rơ sượng
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

* có mấy cái khớp nối mềm
-lỗ 6-11 giá 100k/1c...250k/3cái

-lỗ 10-14 giá 250k/cái (ĐÃ BÁN)

*combo nhôm làm trục Z bước 05 ht 110
-cảm biển điểm dừng còn đầy đủ dây giắc, chất lượng cả bộ CHUẨN
-chi tiết xem tren hình ảnh giúp em
-giá cả bô 1050k

----------


## Trung Le

*VAN LỌC KHI
-tính trang như hình..ko dập vỡ sứt mẻ nhơn ren..chỉ duy có đông hồ đo thi có mấy cái xấu xí quá
-lên em bán giá ghi tren hình

-MỚ VAN 300k (đã bán)
-2 van AITRO 150k/1cái(đã bán)

----------


## Trung Le

* bán hộ thằng Cháu 2 bộ dây đai+puli 

-dây đai bản rộng 3cm dai2,5m..khoảng cách răng 0,8

-giá 350k/1bộ(1đai +2puli) 
(ĐÃ BÁN)
Bác nào dùng được xin lien hẹ em qua Zalo 0918.215550

----------


## terminaterx300

> *VAN LỌC KHI
> -tính trang như hình..ko dập vỡ sứt mẻ nhơn ren..chỉ duy có đông hồ đo thi có mấy cái xấu xí quá
> -lên em bán giá ghi tren hình


gạch bộ 300k nhé

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

CHÀO BUỔI SÁNG chủ nhật đẹp trời

* lại nòi thêm BỘ COMBO ht700 
-kích thước phủ bì (1100x130) có nắp chắn 
-bên ngoài KO MÓP MÉO 1chõ nảo tren combo
-ray bản 15
-vime fí6-20
-sẹvo HG -KR23 (bị cụt đầu dây giắc
-chất lượng cả bộ pải nói 1 từ là CHUẨN ạ
-giá 2800k cả bộ 

* bộ nhấp lên nhấp xuống bằng Xilanh smc
-ht nhấp 10 
-giá 200k 

Bác nào quan tâm xin lien hẹ em Zalo 091821550

----------


## Trung Le

* xi lanh trượt khí (= thanh trượt tròn) cho mấy bác ráp tự động hóa 
-kích thước hành trinh em đã có tren hình ảnh
-giá 130k/1kg 
-tính ra mỗi này giá từ 300k đến. Gần 500k/1 bộ thôi ạ

-hàng có số lượng em rat  mong các bác ung hộ 
Lien hẹ em qua Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* mớ dién đóm congtắc cầu chì linh tinh 
-tất cả ko có bị cháy -hay gãy chân j đâu ạ..
-300k/cả mớ như hình(ĐÃ BÁN)
(Bao ship)[ATTACH=CONFIG]46448[/ATTA

----------


## Trung Le

* HẠ GIÁ Combo dây đai làm trục X ht 1400
-giá cũ 7trieu giảm còn 6trieu cả bộ này(ko có moto sẹvo)

em xin nói lại thông số chút
-kích thước (1800x160)
-ray iko 20 
-dây đai bản 4cm
-tấm khung nhôm rất dày cứng vững (nặng cả bộ 40kg)
-chỉ còn hộp giảm tốc
(Các bác xem lại hình ảnh)



Sẹvo+hom giảm tốc

Mong các bác ủng hộ

Và rất cảm ơn ÔNG KEM soleo chỉ cách pót hinh kiểu này..hehe

----------


## Manh Design

Để mấy cái công tắc cho anh nhé chú CHUNG =))

----------


## Trung Le

Uh.lúc nào trốn được vợ rồi qua nhà tôi mà lấy.

*cảm biến áp suatSMC (ZSEA-01-N-M)
-có 2cái như hinh,còn khá mớimặt đồng hồ vẫn nguyen nilon dán mặt
-giá:150k/1cái ( ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

* Dò khí  GD-A8 Cảm biến khí ga
-chất lượng nhìn còn khá mới.loại này em mới gặp lần đầu lên không rõ sử dụng ra sao.xem thấy sản phẩm thấy có lien quan đến mấy bác tự động hoá.bác nào cần đến thi xúc thôi ạ
-giá 450k
[
ATTACH=CONFIG]46516[/ATTACH]
Tra google thấy thông tin nhu nay ạ 


Lien hẹ em Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

*sáng dây quét nhà thế nào quét ra cái màn hình DELL 19in
-căm điện ktra thấy màu mè nút bấm vẫn ngon lành..he hê

chân đế đầy đủ dáng rất hiên ngang

Giá 550k(ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

* moto sevo panasonic 400w
-mã MSMC04G1A
-vẻ đẹp như hình.dây giắc đầy đủ ,
Giá 500k(ĐÃ BÁN)
(bao sống cho moto)

-chất lượng còn khá mới

----------


## Trung Le

* COMBO HT 1200
-kích thước phu bi 1600x125
-vime nsk fi16-30 
-ray cpi 15 loại 4 đường bi
-chất lượng OK.trơn mượt
-gối phụ là em DIY vong bi dầu 6 

-giá 3400k
Zalo (dt)em 0918215550 ..mong các bác ủng hô

----------


## Trung Le

* 3 bộ đk động cơ OM cong suất mã 90w
-đã test len nguồn giá 150k/1cai

Có 3cái giá 400k cho bác nào lấy hết[
ATTACH=CONFIG]46653[/ATTACH]
(Đã bán hết drỉve OM)

À loại đong cơ giảm tốc OM em cũng có luôn ạ(em nợ cái hình tối trả)

Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

*BỘ TRƯỢT KHÍ NÉN
-smc MY3B40-430H
-dài 700 ht 430
-chất lượng trơn mượt.đường khí kín 
Giá 130k/1kg( bộ này nặng cỡ hơn 5kg)

----------


## Trung Le

* driver kencye (MV-42)
-đã tẻst lên đèn hiển thi đông hồ số( vụ test nay e cảm ơn bác NAM ÁO GIÁP )
-giá 750k

* ac ADAPTER 12V-16,5A
-đã tét ok
-giá 200k
(Bao ship thường)

Bác nào quan tâm Zalo em 0918215550
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* bộ văn ốc cầm tay
-điện đóm vào dèn hiển thi màn hình lên hết mà ko thấy tay cầm quay.trục quay tay thi dùng tay vẫn quay thi rất nhẹ
-bán cho bác nào bit dùng được hay lấy về ngâm cứu 
-400k cả bộ

----------


## phuongmd

> * moto sevo panasonic 400w
> -mã MSMC04G1A
> -vẻ đẹp như hình.dây giắc đầy đủ ,
> Giá 500k(bao sống cho moto)Đính kèm 46535
> 
> -chất lượng còn khá mớiĐính kèm 46536


Gạch motor nhé.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* thêm mấy con moto giảm tốc OM-DKM -spg 
-giá cả tren hình ảnh
-em bao moto quay vèo vèo.chạy lừ đừ

  CẬP NHẬT :
-có 1 Moto OM 25w đã bán
-có 2 moto SPG 40w đã bán 1moto

----------


## Trung Le

* trục lăn dùng cho băng tải 
-toàn sắt thép khá nặng (5-6kg)
-còn gối gắn 2 đầu bạc đạn còn khá trơn,nói chung là dùng tốt
-kích thước đã có tren hình ảnh
-giá 350k(ĐÃ BÁN)

* bộ cụm van điẹn từ 
-giá 350k( ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

*Mấy bộ COMBO HT TỪ 700 đến 1200
Rất mong các bác ủng hộ 
-giá từ 2.8tr đến 3,5tr tùy từng bộ
Kích thước chi tiết cụ thể mời các bác nt Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

*bộ kẹp mini =thép 
-giá 200k

*có thêm mấy cây vime NSK FI16-02 ( cấp C3Z chính xác cao)
-dài 220 ht 110
-chất lượng OK 
Giá vẫn như ngày nào 250k/1cây

Lien hệ em Zalo 0918215550
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* THÊM CÂY VIME tsubaki Fi 32 bước 6 dài 1260 ht 800 (e bán hộ thằng cháu trai )
-chất lượng chuẩn men
-hình ảnh hơi tối chút 
-giá (đã bán)

Bác nào cần đến xin lien hệ em qua zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* mấy cái NGUỒN TỔ ONG 24v
-24v-8,3A =250k/1cai(bao ship)
-24v-6,5A=200k(bao ship)
-đã test hinh thức ben ngoài ko móp méo cong vênh
MỜI CÁC BÁC XEM HÌNH

----------


## Trung Le

* 1 cặp Xilanh vuong ht80 SMC hàng NHẬT
-có cả 2 cảm biến điểm dừng gắn tren thân xilanh


Made in JAPAN

-Giá 300k/1cặp

* 1 cặp Xilanh SMC ht 50 trục ty fi 16
-lực khí đẩy kêu phịt phịt (hii..i)


-giá 250k/1cặp

----------


## Trung Le

* động cơ của ĐỨC gắn hộp số(5:1)+encuder

-(MỚI CHƯA QUA SỬ DỤNG)
-nguồn cấp 30v
-thông tin chi tiết các bác xem tren thân vỏ đọng cơ giúp em
-giá (cất đi ko bán nữa để làm động cơ cho khoan bàn..hehe) 

*4cái ssr của omron
-giá (đã bán)
(Số lượng có 8cái) lấy cả 8 cái e bao ship

Bác nào quan tam lien hẹ em qua zặlo 0918215550
Em cảm iwn

----------


## Trung Le

* THƯỚC CẶP ĐIẸN TỬ MYSUTOYO (500-181-30) MADE in JAPAN
-hình thức còn rất mới ,dùng vẫn ok.(em có 2cái len bán bớt)
-cả 4 đầu tiếp tiếp xúc vật để đo vẫn chưa bị mòn j cả
-CHÚ Ý:
-Không có pin+nắp giữ pin (tren hình là em dùng băng keo dán đỡ vào )
-gia (ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

*xi lanh smc ht 200
-loại có 3 ty đẩy..chất lượng OK
-gia 250k

----------


## Trung Le

*bán cái thụt thò như hinh
Vi tren than vỏ ko thấy ghi thong tin j
-cho bác nào tính to mò thích nghiên cứu
-giá 300k(ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

* Xilanh trượt khí 

-cái ht300 giá 250k
-cái ht140 giá 170k
Tất cả đều sử dụng tốt

*cặp Xilanh tròn KOREA ht 200
-giá 300k/1cặp(ĐÃ BÁN)
-còn xử dụng tốt 

Lien hẹ em qua zălo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* cặp ray NSK (LH 20) -dài 1,8m

-gom có 4blok trượt có cánh loại 4 đường bi
-bi bọng trên mỗi blok còn đầy đủ.
-trượt ko sượng và ko rơ nói chung chất lượng chuẩn đẹp ạ

-giá 3triêu

Lien hẹ em qua Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

*combo nhôm tiếp nào (ht 700)
-nặng 19kg
-kich thước phủ bi (1000x160) khung nhôm rất dày
-ray Wood bản20 (ray korea)
-vime 16-10 
-1dầu trục chính gắn gối Bk12
-chất lượng trơn mượt noi chung là ok
-giá 3trieu

* cóc điẹn 
-giá (ko bán để dùng)

----------


## Trung Le

* động cơ+hộp số (1:3)
-moto mitshi (HG-KR)100w(mất giắc) 
-hộp số SPG còn rất mới cốt ra 13

-giá cả 2 thứ 400k

----------


## GORLAK

Đang kiếm cây vitme 16 hay 20 bước 5 hoặc 10 hàng của THK-NSK, tổng dài 670-700 xài gối 12.

----------


## Trung Le

> Đang kiếm cây vitme 16 hay 20 bước 5 hoặc 10 hàng của THK-NSK, tổng dài 670-700 xài gối 12.


-Em còn cây THK fi-20-10 dài 750 ko gối chăn j cả.ko rơ sượng j hét .bác dùng đc thi pm em
Giá 650k(ko chơi trả giá nhé,vi lúc trc em cần em đã mua lại 700k của cuty tren forum này rồi)
-Có cái hình bác ngó qua
-Hoặc cây fi 25-10 của Cpi gối chăn ấm áp luôn.chất lương thi miễn chê
Giá 1100k(ko tính giá tren ảnh)

----------


## Trung Le

* van lọc 
-150k/1cai (từy chọn )
-hàng dùng ok.ko bị nứt nẻ j hết ạ

----------


## GORLAK

Cây đó nó xài gối 15 thua rồi, đang trên máy mà quất hết ra phải độ lại hết phê lắm

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cây đó nó xài gối 15 thua rồi, đang trên máy mà quất hết ra phải độ lại hết phê lắm


mang ra máy tiện tiện nhỏ đi là ok

----------

nhatanh75

----------


## Trung Le

*nguồn ĐỨC (mới 99%) 15v
-ktra =>lên đèn==>sống 
-giá 200k

* động cơ AC sevo 680w Madein MỸ(mới chưa sử dụng)
-ko có drỉve 
-thông số các bác xem tren hình giúp em
-bác nào thích CỦA LẠ thi múc giúp em
-gia 700k(e bao ship)

----------


## Trung Le

* bộ Z chưa gắn
-vime hansan 12-05 ht 90 đầy đủ gối BK-BF
-ray THK 15(loại mỏng) gồm 4blok đc gắn trên 2thanh nhôm(đôn ray)
-chất lượng chuẩn đẹp,bi ko thiếu 1viên ạ
-tất cả đc đặt tren tấm nhôm đen (280x160x10)
-giá 800k

----------


## ngocdong2001

Em ơi, anh lấy hết 8 con SSR nhe em. còn nhớ anh ko?

----------


## Trung Le

> Em ơi, anh lấy hết 8 con SSR nhe em. còn nhớ anh ko?


Dạ em còn 5con thôi ạ.anh Zalo em nhé(Zalo 0918215550)

----------


## Trung Le

* ĐÃ XONG THÊM BỘ COMBO (HT 930) nữa 
-e xin đôi lời :mấy bộ Combo em đăng 3ngay gần đây là những bộ em mua về ko có gắn vime.và được BÁC GIÀ cả nghề và tuổi chỉ bảo tận tình từ nơi cuối TỔ QUỐC 
Noi thật là kiểu gắn và căn chỉnh vime này với em khá là "PHÊ "nhưng cũng may là nhờ có BÁC GIÀ KHOÁI "CỦA LẠ" len em "MUA CHUỘC" được và e đã gắn được căn chỉnh được 3 bộ thành công.e cảm ơn BÁC GIÀ nhé.và mong các bác ủng hộ 

*thông số Combo -HT 930
-kích thước phủ bi (1200x160)
- nặng 22kg
-vime NSK fí 16-32 cấp chính xác c3z (cây này em mua ngoài còn rất mới) 1đầu gắn gối bk12
-ray wood bản 20 loại blok 4đừong bi rất sáng (ray kokorea)
-chất lượng ben trong :TRƠN-MƯỢT-KO RƠ SƯỢNG
-chất lượng bên ngoài: thi chỗ nào cũng TRẮNG sáng chỉ có ĐEN mỗi chỗ....(g.ối Bk12)

em LUÔN LUÔN CHỊU và CÓ trách nhiệm với những lời mình nói về sản phẩm bày bán

-giá 3650k 

E CÓ quay CLIP KTRA COMBO mà ko bít cách port lên đây.
bác nào quan tâm vào Zalo em gửi clip ạ

Bác nào cần combo làm X mà ht 700 đến 1700 thi lien hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550
Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* HÀNG CHO BÁC NÀO THÍCH NGÂM CỨU (hay khử mùi j thi khử)
-MÁY KHỬ ION của TOPGUN 
-tét lên đèn tren tay cầm -bấm nút tren tay cầm thi thấy trong máy kêu "tạch"
-em chỉ bít ktra đến đây
Gia 500k

----------


## MetXi

> * HÀNG CHO BÁC NÀO THÍCH NGÂM CỨU (hay khử mùi j thi khử)
> -MÁY KHỬ ION của TOPGUN 
> -tét lên đèn tren tay cầm -bấm nút tren tay cầm thi thấy trong máy kêu "tạch"
> -em chỉ bít ktra đến đây
> Gia 500k


Con này la của Nokia đúng ko o. Cái dây vàng vàng là tôi hàn đấy. Hehe. Bùi ngùi quá

----------


## Trung Le

Chuẩn men.hóa ra bác lại gặp lại CỐ NHÂN 
Chúc mừng chúc mừng

----------


## Trung Le

* em có ít CAD và VI ĐIỀU KHIỂN
* loại GPI CARD chuyen dùng đo lường-điều khiển 
NI CAD NI PCI GPIB IEEE 488.2 
Gia 450k/1cai

* và loại này 
Số lượng có 7 cái

Giá 400k/1c (7 mạch M SERIS ĐÃ BÁN HẾT)

* ngoài ra em còn đống vi điều khiển hệ thống xilanh tháo ra từ máy ép (máy vẫn hoạt động )
-gia150k/1cai (loại vi đk có số lượng )



Em không rành về loại này lắm
Nhưng để cho các bác an tâm khi mua 
Em nhận thanh toán qua COD và các bác được quyền mở hàng ktra sống chết 
Xin Lien hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550 ae trao đổi cụ thể hơn
Em chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* 1 hộp dao phay mạch(1hop có 50 cái )
-giá 400k/hộp ( ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

* combo NHÔM làm trục Z (ht 130)

-riêng chất lượng + vẻ đẹp bên ngoài em dám bao luôn cả mấy bác khó tính
-vime 16-05
-ray JAPAN bản15 gom 2 blok (la loại blok dài 4 đường bi)
-cảm biến còn đầy đủ dây rợ
-giá 1200k( ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> * combo NHÔM làm trục Z (ht 130)
> 
> -riêng chất lượng + vẻ đẹp bên ngoài em dám bao luôn cả mấy bác khó tính
> -vime 16-05
> -ray JAPAN bản15 gom 2 blok (la loại blok dài 4 đường bi)
> -cảm biến còn đầy đủ dây rợ
> -giá 1200k


Em lấy bộ này nhé . Bác ship về Trần Văn Tân 70 Hàn Mặc Tử phường 7 Thành phố Vũng Tàu như đã liên lạc với bác .TVT

----------

Trung Le

----------


## MetXi

> * 1 hộp dao phay mạch(1hop có 50 cái )
> -giá 400k/hộp (e bán cả hộp ko bán lẻ ạ)


Cho thêm ảnh phía đầu cắt đi o chủ ơi

----------


## Trung Le

Mexi: em muốn chụp rõ đầu cắt mà ko rõ hơn là mấy.mong các bác thông cảm

* bộ combo trượt khí SMC Full nhôm (JAPAN)
-kích thước(1000x90) 
-ht 700 nặng 7kg
-chất lượng trắng mượt đẹp như hình 
-giá 950k

----------


## Trung Le

* *khung +tấm thép mặt bích có sẵn lỗ bắt blok cho ray 35
-đã được bào phẳng các mặt 
-kích thước tấm thép
-trước là gắn tren cặp ray ntn..nhưng ray thi bán rủi chỉ còn lại em nó
-con bộ khung nhom thi đặt đè len tấm thép như này (được 6 con ốc 10 xiết chặt)
Them góc nhìn khác
 Tiếp là nhìn từ tren xuống

-khung nhom nay gắn cặp ray+vime vào la được luon trục Z quá đẹp cho ....1 cuộc tình tưởng rằng đã phoi pha (tam trang em hơi phấn khích)
-giá khung nhom+tấm thép =1350k

----------


## Trung Le

* MẤY CON MOTO side 57-42 cho mấy bác nghịch ngợm
-có 1con step denki 4A là 200k
-mớ còn lại cả mớ(5 chú) là 300k

Chi tiết 

* ĐỐNG THẬP CẨM van điều tiết +điẹn từ+Xilanh ht50
-giá đã có ghi tren hình
-Xilanh 
-van các kiểu
-tất cả

----------


## Trung Le

* van lọc
-bầu lọc ko nứt vỡ.
-đông hồ loại tốt(bị 1 vết nứt ở mặt.ko ảnh hưởng j)
-chất lượng dùng được
-giá 250k

----------


## Trung Le

*THANH THÉP GỐI VIME (600x65x10) gắn pát motô 
-chi tỉet xem hình giúp em
-giá 400k

 *màn hình HMI omron (NT20s-st121)
-ktra như hình ảnh pot(vi ko rành lắm về món này)
-giá 400k

----------


## Trung Le

*bộ combo nhôm LS (1000x130)
-ht700
-ray PMI 15 gồm 4blok loại 4hàng bi
-vime fí6-20
- găn vừa cho sẹvo 400w
-nắp đậy còn đủ ko móp méo
-giá 2700k

* cho em show ít combo ht từ 700 đến 1600 

Bác nào quan tâm lien hẹ em qua Zalo 0918215550
Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

* van đien từ smc(JAPAN) và sanyo(kokorea)
-van loại to
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> * combo NHÔM làm trục Z (ht 130)
> 
> -riêng chất lượng + vẻ đẹp bên ngoài em dám bao luôn cả mấy bác khó tính
> -vime 16-05
> -ray JAPAN bản15 gom 2 blok (la loại blok dài 4 đường bi)
> -cảm biến còn đầy đủ dây rợ
> -giá 1200k( ĐÃ BÁN)



-riêng chất lượng + vẻ đẹp bên ngoài em dám bao luôn cả mấy bác khó tính

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

Anh  đã nhận được bộ Z .Thanks .TVT

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch motor stepsyn 4A giá 200k nhé chủ,!

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* em có đống nguồn tổ ong 24v
-24v-1,3A giá 100k/1cai (main japan)
-24v-3,2A giá 150k/1cai
-24v-4,5A giá 200k/1cai (bao ship)
-24v-6,5A giá 200k/1cai
-24v-8,3A giá 250k/1cai( bao ship)
-24v-10A giá 300k/1cai (bao ship) co 1cái

Lien hẹ em qua Zalo 0918215550 ..mong các bác ủng hộ

-

----------


## Trung Le

* ĐỒ CỔ NHƯNG MỚI CỨNG
* thiết bị đo momen xoắn NAHNICHI
-mới còn nguyen hộp và giấy hướng dẫn
-danh cho bac nào thích dùng lại đồ xưa 
-Giá 450k
(Lúc loại này được dùng ,,thi em còn chưa bít cnc là j ..len cứ đưa giá mù mịt vậy )


*còn 2cái đế từ
-vẫn dùng tốt
-giá 200k/1cai
-300k/ 2cái(co gach)

----------


## Trung Le

*combo LS (ht 800)
Lam Trục x Cho máy laze 
-vime fí 16-20 
-1ray bản 30 loại ray mỏng
-có gắn động cơ sẹvo 100w míthibi
-tấm che chắn đầy đủ.chất lượng còn rất mới
-giá 1700k

----------


## Trung Le

* Xilanh SMC ht200 
-đừong kinh thân xilanh la34
-trục ty fi 12 
-chất lượng còn rất mới 
-giá 300k/1cay.(ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

* TRỤC Z hành trình 125mm

-ray con lăn THK (srg15) gồm 2blok (1blok dài 78mm)
-vime NSK fi16-05
-khung nhôm dày 12 kích thước (300x135) 
-chất lượng tổng thể ray+vime sáng đẹp như mới
-giá 1100k (ĐÃ BÁN)

-bác nào quan tâm liên hệ em Zalo 0918215550
Rất mong các bác ủng hộ
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* có con BIẾN TẦN công suất 2,2kw hàng CHỊ NA 
Dùng cho động cơ trục chính
-mới 90% còn đủ cả sách và hộp 
-giá 1600k 
(giá bao quay đầu.khi hàng đến tay các bác mà ngỏm)
Bác nào quan tâm lien hẹ em Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

*các bác ới chú y chú ý chú ý :
Hạ giá 2 món sau
-mon1: biến tần china 2,2kw ở tren 1900k giảm còn 1600k( bao quay đầu)


-món 2: bộ Z (ht 125) ray THK (SRG15) vime nsk fi16-05
Từ 1250k Giảm còn 1100k

----------


## Trung Le

*bán Bộ trượt rây đai chuyển động bằng vong bi năn
-dài 600 ht350 (MADE in kokorea) dây đai còn rất mới 
-gồm 2 mặt bích 
-lỗ trục gắn động cơ fí 14,,phù hợp cho X máy laze
-giá 600k

* cả mớ như hình gồm
-1 biến tần 370w(ko có đồng hồ hiển thi)
-1 đk nhiệt độ 
-2 bộ đếm + mấy thứ nhì nhằng

Nói chung như hình ạ,mấy thứ trong mớ này vẫn sống nhăn răng ạ
có thắc mắc j liên hẹ Zalo em(0918215550)
-giá cho cả mớ 500k

----------


## Trung Le

* combo ht260
-vime fì 12 bước 10.
-1ray loại mỏng bản 40
-giá 800k

* 1cây ray NSK(LH 25) mạ đen..

Mã LH của nsk là ray chịu đc tải nặng
-dài 2150 gồm 2blok loại blok dài có cánh.
-chất lượng trơn bót
-giá 1700k(ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

*hút chân ko smc +van điện
-giá 200k / cả hình
(Đã bán)

----------


## Trung Le

* mong BAN QUAN TRỊ " khuất mắt trông coi" cho em XIN PHÉP đăng món hàng hơi hơi liên quan của forum
Món hàng MÁY nhưng là XE MÁY ạ.

-BÁC NÀO (khu vực miền bắc)QUAN TÂM ĐẾN xe lead 125 để mua cho Bà xã đi lại nhẹ nhàng liên hệ em nhé.
-xe đk tháng 10/2013..đi được 2,6 vạn..xe này vợ em dùng đi làm..vừa rồi em có đổi cho vợ em xe khác.len ko đi đến nữa..
-chất lượng xe chạy rất thoát e vít ga nhẹ là lên 1lít km/h
-giá 28,5trieu


-biển xe khá đẹp


* BỘ Z FULL ĐEN
-ht 110
-vime NSK fí 16-02 cấp c3z
-ray mạ đen THK sr15.
-gối BK12


-hình thức đẹp miễn chê
-giá 1triẹu( ĐÃ BÁN)

Bác nào quan tâm liên hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550
Mong các bác ủng hộ
Em cảm ơn.
-E ĐỘI ƠN BAN QUẢN TRỊ ������

----------


## Trung Le

* mấy cây vitme 
-2 cây fỏkuda fi 25-05 (mới 91%)
{Cây Dài } dài 650 ht 550 giá 750k
{Cây ngắn }dài 500 ht 400 giá 600k
Đính kèm 49145
_Chi tiếtĐính kèm 49146
Chú ý:
Loại vime này em có tìm hiểu là hãng sản xuất ra đã có độ RƠ NGANG sang 2 bên.. Còn rơ Dọc (lên xuống) thi không rơ các bác nhé

*thêm cây fi 25-10 
Gối cả 2 đầu,,hàng thi quá đẹp và Nhon
Đính kèm 49147
-chất lượng mượt khít ko rơ lắc.
-giá cây này là :1050k

Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ 
Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

+ Xilanh có trượt dẫn hướng 
-ht 50


+ Xilanh 2ty đẩy 


+ món nữa cũng liên quan đến khí.hehe.
Mặt trên

Mặt dưới

Chất liệu bằng nhôm đen..nặng khoảng 3-3,5kg
-e bán giá mù 400k
Bác nào dùng đựoc hay về ngâm cứu thi lụm giúp em

Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* CẢM BIẾN SỢI QUANG NAVI FX-501
-em còn 5 cái cảm biến sợi quang NAVI
-dây phát quang hơi ngắn.bộ phát đẹp như mới
-lẻ 150k/1c
- cả 5 cái 600k(đã bán)

* cảm biến quang OMRON
-E3z-D61 giá 100k/1c (đã bán)
-E3z-D81 giá 150k/1c và 200k/2cai(đã bán)

----------


## Trung Le

* em lại có cây thước kẹp mysuto japan
- vẫn còn bảo hành thang 6/2018 het hạn
-còn rất rất mới ạ
-giá 1200k
(Đã bán)

----------


## Trung Le

* NHẮN TÌM ĐỒNG ĐỘI
-bác j bữa trước mua con sẹvo panasonic ở HA NỘI ơi..em mất Sđt của anh
Anh liên lạc lại em nhé

* đống đồ điện
-số lượng và hình thức như trên hình ạ
-loại này em ko bít thử 
-bán hên xui cả đám như hình 350k(đã bán)

Liên hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550

----------


## secondhand

> * mong BAN QUAN TRỊ " khuất mắt trông coi" cho em XIN PHÉP đăng món hàng hơi hơi liên quan của forum
> Món hàng MÁY nhưng là XE MÁY ạ.
> 
> -BÁC NÀO (khu vực miền bắc)QUAN TÂM ĐẾN xe lead 125 để mua cho Bà xã đi lại nhẹ nhàng liên hệ em nhé.
> -xe đk tháng 10/2013..đi được 2,6 vạn..xe này vợ em dùng đi làm..vừa rồi em có đổi cho vợ em xe khác.len ko đi đến nữa..
> -chất lượng xe chạy rất thoát e vít ga nhẹ là lên 1lít km/h
> -giá 28,5trieu
> 
> Đính kèm 49075
> ...


Có ship COD ko vại

----------


## Trung Le

A BÁC GIÀ.lại còn COD mới kinh..
ship luôn cả người em vào đó nhé
Vậy mà lúc nào cũng RÊN ko có tiền..LÃO NÀY ghê thật..HIII

*ANH NGUYEN CNCLAIVUNG NGHỊCH NGỢM J ZALO MÀ EM KO TRẢ LỜI ANH ĐƯỢC.

----------


## Trung Le

* 1 cặp giảm chấn 
-có vặn dể chỉnh lực nặng nhẹ ở đằng sau
-còn khá mới,dùng ngon lành
-giá 250k/1cap

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch 2 đế từ 300k nhé Trung

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

Vâng ạ.xong em nt stk vietcombank vào Zalo của anh HÙNG nhé

----------


## carephone

để mình mấy e này

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

-bác cảephone lấy đám đồ điện thi liên hẹ em qua sdt( Zalo)0918215550 nhé..
-bác HÙNG RÂU em có gửi stk vietcom vào Zalo của anh rùi đấy ạ..ntn pm lại em nhé

----------


## Trung Le

* còn cây vime FI40-10 của THK
-dài 1100 ht800 
-dòng 2 nút 
-hơi bị rơ ngang chút síu thôi ạ
-giá lên đường là 1700k

----------


## Trung Le

*. Bàn hút chân không
-kích thước (200x185x25)
-chất liệu bằng NHÔM nặng 2.3kg.còn rất mới
-tiết diện lỗ hút (150x 95)
-giá 300k/1cai(đã bán hết)

*cây ĐÈN báo 
-giá 250k

----------


## Trung Le

* bộ Z Full nhôm đen ht 100
-ray THK shs15 gồm 2 blok(loại blok 4 đường bi có đệm nhựa ở các viên bi)
-vime nsk fi16-02 cấp c3z
-vi hành trinh ngắn lên chỉ có gắn 1 gối FK 
-đã căn chỉnh chính xác và mượt
-BẢO ĐẢM và BAO QUAY ĐẦU KHI HÀNG ĐẾN TAY NGƯỜI MUA MÀ KO CHUẨN kỹ thuật
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

Liên hệ em qua Zalo 091821.5550
Rất rất Mong các bác động viên và ủng hộ

----------


## kimtuan20021989

mình gạch 1 cái bàn hút chân không, cho mình số tk vietcombank nhé.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Xuan Gio

> * bộ Z Full nhôm đen ht 100
> -ray THK shs15 gồm 2 blok(loại blok 4 đường bi có đệm nhựa ở các viên bi)
> -vime nsk fi16-02 cấp c3z
> -vi hành trinh ngắn lên chỉ có gắn 1 gối FK 
> -đã căn chỉnh chính xác và mượt
> -BẢO ĐẢM và BAO QUAY ĐẦU KHI HÀNG ĐẾN TAY NGƯỜI MUA MÀ KO CHUẨN kỹ thuật
> -giá 900k
> 
> Liên hệ em qua Zalo 091821.5550
> Rất rất Mong các bác động viên và ủng hộ


Gach em chan dai nay nhe bac.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

> mình gạch 1 cái bàn hút chân không, cho mình số tk vietcombank nhé.


-Ok.bạn stk vietcombank của minh 
Xong bạn nt vào zalo(đt) minh 0918215550

-bạn xuângio lấy bộ Z minh đã gửi hàng cho bạn rùi nhé

Rất Cảm ơn các bạn đã ủng hộ mình

----------


## kimtuan20021989

đã chuyển khoảng cho bàn hút chân không

Trần Kim Tuấn 
0901.157.999 
Công ty takashima viet nam, Số 17, đường số 6 kcn vsip 2, phường hòa phú, TP. Thủ dầu một, Bình dương

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch bàn hút chân không còn lại luôn nhé Trung
Đầu tuần chuyển khoản 2 món luôn nhé Trung!

----------


## Trung Le

> Gạch bàn hút chân không còn lại luôn nhé Trung
> Đầu tuần chuyển khoản 2 món luôn nhé Trung!


Anh hùng oi..bàn hút đó em còn 3cai mấy bạn lấy hom qua rồi anh ạ.

----------


## Trung Le

mấy cặp cảm biến quang 
*panasonic CX-422
-hinh như loại này thu phát luôn thi pải(vi em thấy có in 2 mũi tên ngược chiều)
-gia 200k/1 cặp


*loại siw Madein đức quóc xã
-giá 250k/1cap

-tất cả em đã test ok rùi ạ
*4cai cảm biến sợi quang OMRON 

-em đã test ok 
nhưng rơi mất dây quang(lúc test thi vẫn có)
-gia 250k/2cai
Lấy cả 4 cái là 400k
Hàng con rất mới

----------


## Trung Le

*driver KEYNCE (MV-422)
-ktra lên điện đong hồ như hình

-giá 500k
(bao hàng bán như hình ảnh trên)

*driver mitshibi 400w j3 dong B 
-vỏ hơi xấu 
-đã ktra và lên đèn đồng hồ số điện từ
-giá 350k(bao lên đèn đồng hồ)


*driver LS (xDA-N00)
-gia 300k
(Bao lên nguồn)

----------


## Trung Le

mấy cái khớp nối mềm
*cái xanh này (10-14) 
-gia 250k(đã bán)


*2 cai này 
-cai nhỏ 6-11) giá 100k 
-cai đen còn mới (10-14) giá 200k

----------


## Trung Le

*hộp dao phay(50cai) loại 3.175
-đã qua sử dụng
-em có chụp qua kính lúp để các bác xem 
-giá 400k(bao ship)
(Đã bán)

----------


## sơn phan

> *hộp dao phay(50cai) loại 3.175
> -đã qua sử dụng
> -em có chụp qua kính lúp để các bác xem 
> -giá 400k(bao ship)


Cho gạch hộp dao nha bác, dt 0906688884

----------

baotrieu81, Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* mớ puli nhôm
-lỗ trục em ghi tren từng cái
-giá 200k/cả mớ(5 cái)
(Đã bán)

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> *. Bàn hút chân không
> -kích thước (200x185x25)
> -chất liệu bằng NHÔM nặng 2.3kg.còn rất mới
> -tiết diện lỗ hút (150x 95)
> -giá 300k/1cai(đã bán hết)
> 
> *cây ĐÈN báo 
> -giá 250k


Checking lại vận đơn dùm anh , vẩn chưa nhận được hàng nha Trung .Thanks .TVT

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> Checking lại vận đơn dùm anh , vẩn chưa nhận được hàng nha Trung .Thanks .TVT


mấy nay bão, quốc lộ 1A bị kẹt rồi a ơi, vận đơn của em xuất phát khỏi hà nội đã lâu vẫn chưa vào đến sài gòn

----------


## Trung Le

*vâng mai cháu dt hỏi lại ben chuyển phát chú TÂN nhé..hoăc là chú tra mã bưu tren tờ buu phẩm  bít hàng mình đến đâu(cái này cháu ko bít tra kiu..hi)
* cảm ơn tuấn nhé.chắc là chờ nước rút

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> *vâng mai cháu dt hỏi lại ben chuyển phát chú TÂN nhé..hoăc là chú tra mã bưu tren tờ buu phẩm  bít hàng mình đến đâu(cái này cháu ko bít tra kiu..hi)
> * cảm ơn tuấn nhé.chắc là chờ nước rút


Gửi cho anh cái vận đơn đi em , chụp hình gửi qua Zalo cho anh nhé .TVT

----------


## Trung Le

* mấy cái van bằng kim loại của JAPAN (YOSHITAKE)
-3cai có vặn tròn màu đỏ là mới 
Giá 600k/cả mớ
(Đã bán)

----------


## Trucvt

> * mấy cái van bằng kim loại của JAPAN (YOSHITAKE)
> -3cai có vặn tròn màu đỏ là mới 
> Giá 400k/3 cái màu đỏ
> -và 200k/2 cái cũ(2cai = Cu + 2đầu nối nhanh)


Tôi gạch cả đống van này nhé. Tks

----------


## Trucvt

> Tôi gạch cả đống van này nhé. Tks


Tôi ck rồi nhé. Địa chỉ báo qua zalo rồi đó.

Thanks!

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

Em có mớ đồ điện lung tung
*5cai này trong đó 2cai NES02BD24sc là mới và cai60w (ps5R-sd24) ktra lên đèn
-còn lại 2cai còn lại kia thi hên xui 
-giá cả mớ 350k



*thếm bó dây cáp 
-mà em ko rõ dùng cho viẹc j.
-1 sợi dài 50cm có 2 đầu kết nối
-giá 50k/1 cái (có 6cai)
(ưu tiên bao ship cho ai lấy cả bó)

----------


## Trung Le

*1 cặp ray con lăn THK Srg25
-dài 340
-chất lượng muọt,ko rơ
-chỉ có 2 blok
-giá 500k

----------


## Trung Le

*cây vime THK fi20-10 (mạ đen)
-dài 900ht 750
-1 gối FK+1 gối phụ(tự DIY )
-hình thức như ảnh chụp
-chất lượng dùng được
-giá (đã bán)

----------


## Trung Le

* bộ đồng hồ khí JAPAN +van hơi gắn 1 đầu nối
-bộ đông hồ khí còn rất mới 
-van hơi = đồng bị mất tay gạt 
-giá 450k(đã bá)

----------


## Trung Le

*thước kẹp mitsto (JAPAN) có 
-kích thước đo 150mm,có cả hộp đựng
-chất lượng đẹp như mới.tem bảo hành chưa rách.tren tem ghi còn bảo hành tháng 6/2018 của KIM LONG
-bị sứt 0,5mm ở đầu đo lỗ(ảnh thứ 2 từ tren xuống.các bác xem kỹ hình mới nhìn thấy)
-NÓI THẬT :là bán cho 1bac vi công viẹc bác đó dùng để đo những hàng chi tiết rất nhỏ lên bác đó ko sài được 
-giá 1100k(ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

* 1cap Xilanh JAPAN ht 40 có gắn ke vuong nhì nhằng
-chất lượng còn mới.
-giá (đã bán)

----------


## Trung Le

* 1 cây vime THK fi20 bước 20 (mạ đen)
-tỏng dài 1350 ht 1250
-hình thức :khá đẹp
-chất lượng :khít-trơn mượt-không rơ 
-giá 1000k

*ngoài ra bác nào cần dùng đến Combo nhôm dày loại gắn 2ray ht 700-900-1200-1450.
Thi liên hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550 nhé( luôn online 20/24)
-rất rất mong các bác ủng hộ..

----------


## Trung Le

*cây vime THK fi20-20 ht 1200 mạ đen chất lừ ko rơ sượng ở trên vẫn còn nhé các bác

bán tiếp mấy món bim bim-nhì nhằng
* 2 bộ ray THK shs15 + vime nsk fi16-02 cấp C3z
Loại THK  (shs) là blok có 4 đường bi đệm nhựa lên trượt rất êm 
Tóm lại là để làm truc Z ht 110 máy nhỏ quá SỜ CHUẨN
-cả 2 đều dài 220
-chất lượng ray+ vime rất ok không rơ sượng

-chi tiết ray THK 
Đính kèm 51091 và vime

-Thêm Hình cho thêm sinh động..
Đính kèm 51090
-giá 500k/1 bộ( gồm 1cap ray +1vime)
(Đã bán)

----------


## Trung Le

*3 cái họp số hành tinh
-trục cốt vào dạng bánh rằng thẳng..trục ra fi12
-ko rõ tỷ lệ bao nhiêu..(hình như tỷ lệ 1/300)
-giá lẻ 200k/1cai 
-500k/3cai
Em tháo ra từ con động cơ này



* ĐIỀU ÁP ĐIỆN TỬ smc
-thông số đã có trên hình
-giá (đã bán)



* 2 em step đen ngòm đầu trục thò thụt
-loại này có vime bên trong thi pải..đầu trục thụt tho
-giá ko bao tét 200k/1em(đã bán)

----------


## Trung Le

* thằng CHÁU em nhờ bán giúp bộ sẹvo YASKAWA 750w
-gồm 1driver+1sevo 750w (như trên hình)
-hàng còn rất chất,,đẹp như hình ảnh
-em bao quay đầu nếu hàng bị lỗi 
-giá 5,5tr/ 1 bộ(tạm có gach)



*ngoài ra còn 1 em sẹvo 750w của yaskawa nữa nhé các bác
-gia là 1200k(CÓ GẠCH)
(Bao quay đầu)

----------


## Trung Le

-em chào các bác.sau mấy ngày bị SIÊU VIRUT tấn công nằm tưởng NGỎM củ tỏi nhưng nghĩ chưa thể ra đi được vi còn mấy bọ Combo này chưa đăng lên để cho các bác làm máy ht nhỏ NGHÍA NGẮM  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
-thông số em có nhưng vi vẫn hơi mệt lên chưa đưa ra giá chuẩn của từng bộ
-Combo X-y ht 420 (giá từ khoảng 2trieu đến ko quá 3trieu/1bo)
-Combo Z ht 120 (giá khoảng 1trieu-1,3trieu/bộ)
Chi tiết em đã viết tren hinh va tất cả đều ko có động cơ.
Cho em nợ giá đến ngay mai 
-liên hẹ em qua Zalo 0918215550..nêu em chưa trả lời kịp như mọi lần thi xin các bác cứ để lại lời nhắn.em sẽ trả lời lại khi mở Zalo 
-mà tiện thể những đơn hàng của các bác đã Ck cho em rồi thi để cho em đến thứ 2 em gửi cho các bác sớm nhé..
Em xin chân thanh cảm ơn các bác đã tin tưởng ủng hộ em

----------


## hoangminhtin

Toàn hàng chất....

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* bánh xe 
-1bo gồm 4 cái (2cai xoay được+2 cái cố định)
-chất lượng sử dụng ok bề ngoài như hình 
-giá 350k/ 1 bộ


*combo nhôm ht 1600 cho bác nào làm X máy gỗ thi oksake
-kích thước phủ bi (1960x160)
-ray sr20 dài 1,8m 
-vime fi25 bước 05 dài 1750 ht1600
Gối áo đủ 

Lưu ý: vi ht khá dài lên em pải kiếm vime fi25 bước nhỏ bên ngoài lên vime e chưa gắn vào Combo nhôm 


-giá 7trieu cả bộ+tấm nhôm đẹp làm mặt bích(250x200x15)

-Bộ này mà gắn combo ht 420 em đăng hom qua thi khó đỡ 
Em xin trả nợ giá chính xác hqua đăng mấy bộ Combo

-giá bộ ht 420 là 2550k/1bo
Giá bộ ht 120 là 1250k/ bộ

Bác nào quan tâm Zalo em 0918215550
Rất mong các bác ủng hộ ,em chan thành cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

*song mã cho các bác chơi roter 
-ray THK bản 15 
-vime fi15 buoc20
-kÍch thước Mỗi bộ là (1370x55)
-thông số kỹ thuật 2 bộ như nhau
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN 2 cây ray trong hình)
CHỈ CÒN 2THANH NHÔM CÓ SẴN LỖ BẮT RAY BẢN15+2 cây vime fi16-20 +gối đỡ

CHÚ Y: 1 bộ gồm: 
1ray 2 blok +1vime gối 2đầu (chưa gắn bạc đạn)+1 mặt bích+thanh nhôm đế bên dưới

-liên hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* môt SGP +điều khiển
-đã test ok
- đông cơ 25w gắn hộp giảm tốc góc vuông
-bộ đk chỉnh tốc độ

Đính kèm 51998
-giá 600k/1 bộ
(Đã bán)

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> * môt SGP +điều khiển
> -đã test ok
> - đông cơ 25w gắn hộp giảm tốc góc vuông
> -bộ đk chỉnh tốc độ
> 
> Đính kèm 51998
> -giá 600k/1 bộ
> (Đã bán)


 Bộ này tỷ lệ thế nào vậy Trung ?

----------


## Trung Le

Dạ tỷ lệ là 12,5:1 chú TÂN ơi..bộ này cháu bán rui.nhưng nhà còn cái hộp giảm tốc góc vuông này 

và cháu còn 1 bộ gôm động cơ OM 40w(gắn hộp giảm tốc trục thẳng) +bộ đk 
Chú dùng được thi alo cho con

*thêm con động cơ giảm tốc DKM 200w (khá mới vẫn còn cả tem) cho bác nào chạy băng chuyền,hay làm j thi làm
-chất lượng của động cơ DKM thi ko pải nghĩ về độ bền của nó
-đã test chạy ngon lành 

-giá 800k

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Dạ tỷ lệ là 12,5:1 chú TÂN ơi..bộ này cháu bán rui.nhưng nhà còn cái hộp giảm tốc góc vuông này 
> 
> và cháu còn 1 bộ gôm động cơ OM 40w(gắn hộp giảm tốc trục thẳng) +bộ đk 
> Chú dùng được thi alo cho con
> 
> *thêm con động cơ giảm tốc DKM 200w (khá mới vẫn còn cả tem) cho bác nào chạy băng chuyền,hay làm j thi làm
> -chất lượng của động cơ DKM thi ko pải nghĩ về độ bền của nó
> -đã test chạy ngon lành 
> 
> -giá 800k


Chụp hình vài góc khác cả motuer gửi Zalo cho chú coi có chế được không bộ kia thì  ngon hơn .TVT

----------


## Trung Le

*tuần rảnh rỗi dọn dẹp nhà ra em hàng SIÊU LẠ-SIÊU HIẾM-SIÊU GIÀ
-tính trạng: đã qua sử dụng,ko cong gãy dập vỡ 
Đính kèm 52092 
-sức khỏe để cống hiến trong công viẹc :ko rõ sống hay là chết,,em tìm mãi mà ko thấy chỗ cấp nguồn
-nội tạng chân tay thân thể còn đầy đủ..vỏ ngoài bằng khung sắt, và mặt màn hình có vết xước 
Đính kèm 52093Đính kèm 52099
Đính kèm 52094
-xuất thân:đang làm viẹc ở trong nhà máy thi ông chủ hết tiền lên buộc pải nghỉ viẹc và được em rước về nhà gần cách đây gần 1 năm
Đính kèm 52095
Đính kèm 52096
Đính kèm 52098
-Tăng theo 

-giá (đã bán)
 (ko bao sống chết) chỉ bao hàng nhận như hình ảnh đăng bán

----------


## Trung Le

HẠ GIÁ Món SIÊU GIÀ-siêu lạ trên 
còn giá 500k

* đông cơ giảm tốc spg 40w+ điều khiển 
-đã test ok
-nội tạng còn rất mới,
-trục ra của đầu hộp giảm tốc 12

Giá 600k/1bộ(động cơ+đk)

----------


## Trung Le

TỔNG HỢP mấy cái driver các hãng LS-RS-keynce-AIA
-vi kiến thức về điện đóm có giới hạn lên tren hình ảnh món nào em bít cách test thi đã có test tren hình ảnh còn món nào ko có thi là bán theo giá hên xui em xin nói luôn như vậy để ae giao dịch cho dễ 

- 2 driver LS 

gia 350k/1cai..
-01 driver RS

Giá 350k (giá hên xui) và giá 450k (bao quay đâu)
(con RS này còn khá mới được tháo từ tủ điện xuống)

-02 driver AIA 

giá 350k/1 cái

-01 driver keynce MV-42

Giá 600k (chỉ ktra được như hình ảnh chụp)

Bác nào dùng được xin liên hẹ em qua Zalo 0918215550
Rất mong các bác ủng hộ-em chân thành cảm ơn

----------

Ga con

----------


## Trung Le

*combo ht 300
-ray THK(hsr25) trơn bót.bi bọng sáng đẹp
-vime THK fi16-10 trơn không rơ lắc 
-khung nhôm đúc rất dày dặn (530x160) 
Giá bộ Combo :3300k
 (giá giảm 3500k xuống còn 3300k)

----------


## trucnguyen

Bác có bán cặp chân đang kê bộ combo kia không , nếu bán cho tôi xin thông tin về kích thước , vật liệu và giá nhé.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Trung Le

Dạ cặp giò này e ko bán ạ..em để câu hàng thui..cảm ơn anh đã để ý đến cặp giò này...hii

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> 


Combo rồi vai trên mà để lên tấm nhôm này là hết bài

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* trục Z ht 100
-ray shs15 gồm 2blok 4 đường bi đệm nhựa( 1 blok dài 78mm)
- vime fi12-05 
Chất lượng ok


-giá 1 triệu

-và nếu bộ Z này gắn lên trục X(ở mục trên)và thêm trục Y nữa thi thành
 em H này 

-Bác nào hứng thú với em H "tạm thời" này thi liên hệ em qua Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

*cảm biến vùng an toàn panasonic
-đã test ok
Đính kèm 52550
Đính kèm 52551

-dây giắc còn rất ngắn 
-giá 500k/1bo (1 bộ gồm 2 cây như hình)
(Hàng Bao quay đầu)

----------


## Trung Le

*Xi lanh smc JAPAN side50 ht 750 
- Xilanh gắn vào khung (hình như là = GANG đúc)

-kích thước khung và có lỗ để bắt 2 blok HSR30


-mã side Xilanh

-chất lượng ok 
-giá rieng Xilanh :1300k
-Xilanh + khung =1800k

*và để các bác dễ hình dung là bộ này nguyên thủy là được gắn cùng thanh ray hsr30 bắt tren khung nhôm như hình dưới đây:


-Em vẫn còn nguyên cả bộ như trên,,bác nào thấy dùng được việc cho minh thi liên hệ em qua Zalo(đt) 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

*5 quả lựu đạn KITZ SCV

-giá cả mớ 5 cái 300k 

-XIN CẬP NHẬT SỐ HÀNG COMBO ĐANG CÓ TẠI NHÀ 
-Hành trinh từ 700-900-1100-1200-1450-1650
Tất cả đều là Combo khung nhôm rất dày và nặng

-3bô (XYZ) ht 400-400-120


-cặp ray NSK(LH20) loại siêu tải nặng NSK..dài 1,8met..gồm 4 blok có cánh.chất lượng ray sáng đẹp.trơn bót.


***CHI TIẾT &GIÁ CẢ NHỮNG MÓN HÀNG TRÊN ĐỀU CÓ Ở NHỮNG PHẦN ĐĂNG TRƯỚC.HOẶC liên hệ trực tiếp em qua Zalo 
EM LUÔN LUÔN SẴN SÀNG TRẢ LỜI 24/24h (khỏi ngủ luôn) NHỮNG THẮC MẮC-CHƯA RÕ VỀ MÓN HÀNG ĐƯỢC CÁC BÁC QUAN TÂM***

RẤT MONG CÁC BÁC ỦNG HỘ
Em xin chân thành cảm ơn...!

----------


## nhatanh75

mình thắc mắc là khỏi ngủ luôn rồi bạn sẽ sống bằng cách nào đây.haha....

----------


## cuong248

Quả H ngon, đang cần kiếm bộ mini x,y,z 20,20,10 thì ổn, Cho mình xin địa chỉ của hàng hôm nào qua ngó tí

----------


## Trung Le

> Quả H ngon, đang cần kiếm bộ mini x,y,z 20,20,10 thì ổn, Cho mình xin địa chỉ của hàng hôm nào qua ngó tí


Thank bác đã khen 
Địa chỉ em ở TP- bắc giang.khi nào bác qua thi alo em ra đón bác
Còn nếu bác cần 3 trục xyz ht 20-20-10cứ liên hệ em Zalo em gửi hình bác xem

----------


## Trung Le

> Quả H ngon, đang cần kiếm bộ mini x,y,z 20,20,10 thì ổn, Cho mình xin địa chỉ của hàng hôm nào qua ngó tí


Thank bác đã khen
-Đia chỉ em ở TP bắc giang..bác qua thi alo em sẽ ra đón bác
Còn bác nói đang cần bộ xyz ht 200-200-100 thi em H hành trình xyz là (300-190-100mm) ray của 3 trục đều là THK mã shs15-hsr25.
  nếu hợp với bác thi liên hệ Zalo em gửi bác xem chi tiết 

*nhatanh: em phục vụ 24/24h là Zalo  em lúc nào cũng ở chế độ chờ các bác liên hệ với em đấy

----------


## Trung Le

MẤY MÓN XILANH,,VÀ TRƯỢT KHÍ

*xialnh AIRTAC 2 ty đẩy ht 200
-ty đẩy fi12
-chất lượng khá sáng trắng,,hơi khí còn rất khít và mạnh
Đính kèm 53006
-giá 300k/1cai 
      550k/2cai (vi hàng còn đẹp-xin đừng trả giá)

* bộ trượt khí 
-ht 200..ty 2 bên fi16- ty giưa fi22
-chất lượng trắng đẹp hơi khí mạnh mẽ
Phủ bì (320x90)
Đính kèm 53009
Hành trinh 200
Đính kèm 53010
Giá 300k

* tiếp 01 bộ trượt khí nữa
-smc (LY1L15H-300) JAPAN 

- phủ bì (410x95) ht 300..2 ty bên fi12..01 ty giữa fi16.
Đính kèm 53011
-Chất lượng trắng mịn đẹp - đường khí rất khỏe(kêu phìn phịt...hehee)
-giá 500k

CÁC BÁC QUAN TÂM HÀNG EM XIN LIÊN HỆ EM QUA ZALO(dt) 0918215550

Em xin chân thành cảm ơn



* 2 bộ trượt khí 
-chất lượng cả 2 bộ

----------


## Trung Le

*nguồn 24v-10A

-giá 300k(bao ship)

* nguồn


Chi tiết thong số  (lay tren google)

Đã Bị mất quạt fan
-giá 300k/1cai
      -500k/2cai
* cặp Xilanh smc 
-ht 50 
Hình thức Còn sáng đẹp hơi khí mạnh
[ATTACH=CONFIG]53284
-giá(ĐÃ BÁN)

Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

Cập nhật cái cho đỡ pải hát bài LẠC TRÔI..

*cặp vime tabusaki fi20-10 SINH ĐÔI ( CHO BÁC NÀO CHẠY SONG MÃ)
-dài 1000 ht 800
-chất lượng :
sáng đẹp như hình,ko rơ-ko sượng- nhưng lại Có mượt
-Giá 2trieu/2 cây (em bán theo cặp -ko bán lẻ)
(Đã bán)

----------


## Trung Le

CÒN 2 cây HỒI MÃ THƯƠNG vang danh 1 thời từng làm náo loạn thi trường mà Em cố gắng cất giữ từ thời TAM QUỐC..dằn lòng ko bán chờ khi "ĐỦ TUỔI" để làm cặp song mã...nhưng chắc ko chờ được đến lúc đó vi SẮP TẾT RỒI.
Thôi cho lên đường vậy 
-fi 25-10 dài 1480 ht1300 
-Chất lượng thi yên tâm em đã cẩn thận tắm mỡ quấn nilon..lên nói KHÔNG với rỉ sét...nói CÓ Với trơn mượt ko rơ
-giá đồ cổ quý hiếm 
2500k/2 cây




* Thêm mấy em nhỏ xinh
-fi 10-10 ht 100 ko rơ sượng
-có sẵn gối 1 đầu trục 
-áo liền luôn với ổ bi trượt.nen khỏi cần pải gắn thêm áo cho ổ bi trượt nữa
-pat gắn vừa với đọng cơ sevo 100w
-250k/1 em



* combo trục X  
-ht 900 
-vime fi20-30 mạ đen
-1 ray THK (hsr20) mạ đen 
gồm 2 blok loại có cánh
-chất lượng đạt chuẩn về kỹ thuật 
-giá 2550k



LIÊN HỆ EM QUA ZALO(ALO) 0918215550

RẤT RẤT MONG CÁC BÁC MANG TẾT VỀ CHO EM

----------


## Trung Le

*Combo ht250
-đế nhôm đúc ..kich thuơc(480x160)-nặng 11kg
-ray hsr20 
-vime mạ đen fi16-05 
-chất lượng cả bộ ok
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)


Nội tạng bên trong

----------


## TNK

Đôi này còn không bạn,

----------


## Trung Le

Cặp này vẫn còn bác 
LH Sđt (zalo)em 0918215550
Thank you

----------


## Trung Le

Vớt chút ngày cuối năm
-Combo ht lần lượt là :100-150-200-250-300-700-900-1100-1600
-để có thông tin chi tiết từng sản phảm xin liên hệ 
-ĐT(Zalo) 0918215550

----------


## thanhst

bộ combo 1.9m giá sao bác

----------


## Trung Le

> bộ combo 1.9m giá sao bác


Liên hẹ Sđt(zalo) 0918215550
Để có giá +chi tiết combo

----------


## Trung Le

"MÙNG 5-14-23...ĐI CHƠI CÒN LỖ
......HUỐNG GÌ ĐI buôn"
Nhưng em vẫn KHAI ĐAO vào ngày này.
-Năm mới kính chúc toàn thể forum 1 năm mới (2018)an khang thịnh vượng.

*cặp Xilanh có ray dẫn hướng
-ray bản 12 dài 250
-Xilanh ht 200

-ty Xilanh fi 6 hàng in korea

-giá 500k/ 1 cặp (2 cái như hình)

*combo trục Z 
Kich thước phủ bi(340x140)
-ht 200
-ray ssr15 (loại 4 lỗ bắt ốc)
-vime fi 16-05


-nhôm đế phần gắn ray dầy 20,phần giữa dày 12

-giá 1300k(ĐÃ BÁN BỘ Z HT 200) 
BỘ NÀY(ht200) GHÉP VỚI BỘ COMBO NÀY(ht250) 


CÁC BÁC QUAN TÂM XIN LIÊN HỆ EM QUA Zalo(dt) 0918215550
Rất rất mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

*bộ lọc khí AIRTAC (Bl-3000)
-max.press:9.9kgf/cm2
-ADJ.RANGE 0.5-9.0kgf/cm2
-hình thức sạch đẹp như hình ảnh

-giá 300k( ĐÃ BÁN)
*Plc KEYNCE (KV-3000)
-tét lên đèn hiển thị như hình ảnh


-giá 1250k/1cai (ĐÃ BÁN )

Mọi chi liên liên hệ trực tiếp em nhanh nhất qua zalo(dt) 0918215550
Em chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* nguồn COSE 36v-16.7A
-hoạt động tốt.

-gia 350k(ĐÃ BÁN)

*điều khiển nhiệt độ AZBIL SDC15
-đẹp như hình

-giá 250k

LIÊN HỆ NHANH NHẤT ĐẾN EM QUA ZALO(dt) 0918215550
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* COMBO Z ht 150
-ray ssr15 (mạ đen)
-vime fi16-10 (mạ đen) 
-chất lượng+hình thức = NGỌC TRINH cũng pải lu mờ..
KO TIN các bác cứ xem hình ảnh


-ht lên 150 (néu bỏ giảm chấn)

-GIÁ 1500k(ĐÃ BÁN)
Nếu giao hợp với bộ (ht 700) thi gọi la ĐEN Ỏ GIỮA NHƯNG TRẮNG TOÀN THÂN 
Đính kèm 54777
-Đầy đủ che chắn 


liên hệ đến em nhanh nhất qua zalo(dt) 0918215550 để có thông tin chi tiết
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

Đã có hình ảnh combo Z rồi ạ

----------


## Trung Le

Hnay thi BACK..back..back...kk toàn tập
* Combo chuyển động = NAM CHÂM TỪ của YASKAWA 
-có 2 bộ ht 500 và 600

-công suất từng bộ là 
bộ ht600 là 200w 
và bộ ht500 là 400w
-Ray bản 15-loại blok 4 hang bi đệm nhựa



-driver để điều khiển là yaskawa singma5
Đính kèm 54810

-giá 3trieu/1 bộ (tùy trọn)
LƯU Ý: ko có driver đi kèm 

*2 cây vime THK

- cây fi20-20 dài 1360 hành trình 1250 
1 Đầu trục fi12(đầu dùng đc gối bk12)

-giá(đã bán)

-Cây fi20-10 dài 900 hành trình 750

-giá 8(đã bán)

Liên hệ nhanh nhất đến em qua ZALO(đt) 0918215550
Mong các bác ủng hộ-em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

*hộp số BRATO (korea)
-Kích thước gắn vừa với sẹvo 400w
-lỗ trục vào 12 trục ra 14 ko rơ 


-Đầu trục ra là dính dầu nhớt chứ ko pải rỉ sét.
Giá 600k

----------


## Trung Le

* CẶP XILANH HT200
-còn khá mới
-hơi khí kêu phìn phịt
-giá 250k/1cai
500k/2 cái (bao ship)


*xilanh chống xoay
-ht175 hàng korea 



*xilanh ht 10mm
-smc JAPAN-cục nhôm này nặng phết tận 1kg
-còn khá là mới
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)



Liên hệ em qua dt(zalo) 0918215550
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

*mũi phay mạch
-mũi phay mạch hay khoan mạch j đó..nhưng em nhìn giống mũi phay hơn

-3hộp giá 200k
(1 hộp có 10 mũi)

*hộp dao phay mạch (kiểu me khác)


-gia 400k(ĐÃ BÁN)
(1 hộp có 50 cái)

----------


## Trung Le

* LOGOsiemens (E ĐỨNG RA BÁN HỘ THẰNG CHẮT NỘI)
-chất lượng lên hiển thi đèn như hình ảnh


-bao quay đầu khi sản phẩm ko như hình ảnh đăng
-giá 700k(ĐÃ BÁN)
(Giá đã thay đổi -cam ơn bác GÀ RÙ đã nhắc em)

----------


## cuongkran

> *mũi phay mạch
> -mũi phay mạch hay khoan mạch j đó..nhưng em nhìn giống mũi phay hơn
> 
> -3hộp giá 200k
> (1 hộp có 10 mũi)
> 
> *hộp dao phay mạch (kiểu me khác)
> 
> 
> ...


Đặt gạch mấy bộ dao này nhé.
Mai làm thủ tục tt.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

Vâng..thank bác 
Bác lấy loại (1hop co 10 cái) hay là (1hộp 50cai) ạ
Để thông dụng cho giao dịch 
Em co dùng tài khoản vietcombank đó ạ
Đính kèm 54984

----------


## Trung Le

Em Bổ xung thêm hình ảnh rõ của dao 
-hình ảnh của (1 hộp/10 cái)
-[ATTACH]=CONFIG]54985[/ATTACH]
-ảnh của (1 hộp/50 cai)

----------


## Trung Le

* ĐỒNG HỒ NHIỆT ĐỘ OMRON E5CC
-đẹp như hình
-giá 250k(ĐÃ BÁN)


*mớ SSR 40 DA-H 
-giá 200k/5cai(ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

*moto sẹvo BTL 
-dây rợ còn đủ. Ko dập vỡ mỗm méo,Hình thức như hình chụp
-trục cốt ra 14
Vi ko bit cách thử và ko có đồ ktra nen ko rõ sống chết 
-Ban gia 400k (giá ko bao sống chết)



*bộ Combo ht930 
-kích thước phủ bì (1200x160)
-Nặng 22kg
-ray PMI bản 20 loại blok 4 đường bi
-vime NSK FI16-32 Cấp C3Z
-trơn mượt ,ko rơ -đẹp như hình ảnh chụp
-pát gắn vừa cho động cơ sevo400w

-hành trình 930

-mời các bác xem chất lượng ray+vime

-vime 2 nút bi

(Luôn chịu trách nhiệm về lời giới thiệu sản phẩm bán )
-giá 3600k 
-LH em Sđt (Zalo)0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* BỘ THU THẬP DỮ LIỆU MÃ VẠCH CMC 503
(Tra google em thấy vậy-chứ thực ra ko bit là cái j)
-đã ktra thấy lên đen màn hình như này


-và tra tren google thi ra thông tin ntn


-bác nào liên quan đến "em nó" thi chén
-Giá 500k

----------


## Trung Le

* cụm van điện từ
-cụm JAPAN  này bị rớt mất 2cái ốc bịt khí

-Gia150k
-cụm korkorea này thi còn mới lắm

-giá 200k
Còn lấy cả 2 
-giá 300k

----------


## Trung Le

*bộ phát xung
-tháo từ máy FANUC 
-chat lượng dùng ok -dây giắc đầy đủ như hình



-gia 900k(bao quay đầu)

----------


## Trung Le

*Gom nhà còn mấy cai đồng hồ nhiệt độ+ time OMRON
-tất cả như hình chụp
-giá đồng đều 250k/1 đồng hồ+1ssr 


-2 cái time mất đế


HOẠC bác nào lấy cả đống NHƯ HÌNH 

Là 1200k (ĐÃ BÁN HẾT)
Liên hệ em qua zalo(dt) 0918215550
Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## anhcos

Bác có nhôm định hình nào rộng 100~120, dày 20~40 dài 3m không, loại nào mỏng cỡ 2~3 là ngon nhất.

----------


## hieu_potter

Em này thấy còn 2 lỗ trống, bác còn cái solenoid nào gắn vô cho đủ và đồng bộ k? Nếu có thì e lấy. Thanks bác.

----------


## Chim Xanh

> Em này thấy còn 2 lỗ trống, bác còn cái solenoid nào gắn vô cho đủ và đồng bộ k? Nếu có thì e lấy. Thanks bác.


Cái đó 2 lỗ bắt bulong của đế chứ không phải bắt Solenoid bạn ơi.

----------


## Trung Le

> Bác có nhôm định hình nào rộng 100~120, dày 20~40 dài 3m không, loại nào mỏng cỡ 2~3 là ngon nhất.


Dạ nhôm định hình dao này em ko nhập về bán nữa ạ
Thank you anh

----------


## Trung Le

> Cái đó 2 lỗ bắt bulong của đế chứ không phải bắt Solenoid bạn ơi.


Dạ bác CHIMXANH nói đúng ạ
Nó là 2 lỗ để bắt bulong giữ bộ van đó ạ

----------


## Trung Le

* mấy bộ Z nhỏ còn mới đẹp
-ht 170(neu bỏ giảm chấn thi đc 200)
-vime fi12-05 

-1ray mỏng bản 25
-có mấy bộ còn cảm biến hành trình


-giá (đa bán hết)
(Giá tren đã bao gồm phi ship )
LH em qua zalo(dt) 0918215550
Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

* Combo ht 1400
-ray iko bản 20 ko rơ ráo
-chạy dây đai (có bị sờn ở mép 1đoạn 15cm)
-tổng kích thước là (1800x180)
-chất lượng đẹp như hình.

Mặt bích gắn vừa sẹvo 400w

Có còn đủ lac che chắn 1 bên ray

Mặt bích Combo 

Cả bộ nặng hơn 40kg 
-giá 6tr500k
(Giá trên đã bao gồm phí ship hàng toàn quốc)
LH zalo(dt) 0918215550
Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

*bộ ĐỘNG CƠ GIẢM TỐC+driver của SPG 
-cong suất 40w
-chất lượng còn khớ đẹp.vỏ ngoài chưa trầy xước 
-test chạy tốc độ nhanh chậm đều ok


-giá 700k( ĐÃ BÁN)
(Bao luôn ship)
* Xilanh 
ht 50-60mm
-dẫn hương = ray trượt bản 09
-và loai 2 ty đẩy


-giá như nhau

----------


## Trung Le

*BỘ COMBO KÍCH THƯỚC(2,6mx24cm)
-ht 2,1met
-ray ssr25 dài 2,4met chất lượng bót sáng mượt
-dây đai bản rộng 7cm(còn rất mới)
-cả bộ nặng cỡ 63kg
Lưu ý:lúc vận chuyển đã bị rơi mất 1 đầu puli chạy dây đai
-Bộ Combo này bỏ ko sài dây Đai thi vẫn gắn được vime vào.
.hoặc cắt Combo ra làm thành 2 bộ X:2 met- Z :60cm(blok ssr25 em có để cấp cho các bác làm trục Z)




Toàn thân 

-giá 170k/1kg
(Phí ships hàng toàn quốc chăc hết cỡ 500k.để bác ở xa tính toán chi phí hợp lý công viẹc)
 LH em zalo(dt)0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

Xilanh CÁC THỂ LOẠI nhỏ TO
* loại kỏuda JAPAN 
-Ht 40 
-chất lượng dùng tốt.

-giá 150k/1c (lấy cả 3 bao ship)
* 1 cặp smc -ht 50
-Chất lượng còn rất ngon

-gia 150k/1 cái

* 1 cặp ht 80 
-chất lượng dùng tốt

-giá 250k/ 1 cặp (bao ship)

* smc loại 2 ty đẩy 
-ht 200
-trục ty fi 12 
-chất lượng con rất ngon


-giá 250k/1 cái (có 3 cái giống nhau)
(Lấy cả 3 bao ship)

*mớ 2 ty nhỏ nhỏ
-ht30

-gia (ĐÃ BÁN)
(Lấy hết bao ship)
* mớ 1 ty loại chống xoay
-ht 40

-giá 200k/3 cái
Va 400k/cả mớ(7cai) bao luôn ship


Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ zalo(dt) 0918215550
Rất rất Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

* BIẾN TẦN cho động cơ trục chinh 
-2.2kw
-chất lượng còn mới..
-Thông tin tren hình anh 
-ktra chất lượng như hình chụp
-giá 1.5 triệu




LH em zalo(dt) 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* biến tần LS 
-cong suất 750w
-tét ok -hình thức chat lượng như hình chụp

Đính kèm 55697

-giá 1200k(bao quay tay...đầu)

----------


## Trung Le

*mớ van lọc khí 
-ko sứt mẻ
-có cái này bị keo dích ben ngoài vỏ em ko cậy ra đc..đồng hồ vẫn Sài đc
[ATT

-chi tiết hình sản phẩm (có 2cai bị mất nắp vặn)
[ATTACH=

[ATTACH=C
Tất c
(Có tăng theo van tiết lưu ở trên hình)
-giá cả mớ (ĐÃ BÁN)

*bộ trượt khí SMC (JAPAN)
Dài 970-ht710
-sáng đẹp như hình chụp:


Can Nặng 
Đính kèm 55722
-giá 1 triệu 

LH em zalo(dt) 0918215550
Rat rat Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

ĐỘNG CƠ SẸVO MITSHIBSHI (KO CO DRIVER)
-100w (HG-KR13) co 3 con 
- 200w (HG-KR23) co 1 con
 SẸVO FANUC
-100w có 1 con 
TÍNH TRẠNG THÂN VỎ ĐÍT(phan encuder) ko bị sứt me hay dap vỡ 
(Chất lượng giá cả sản phẩm như tren hình ảnh- BAO SỐNG)
Còn bác nào mua theo giá HÊN XUI thi giảm đi mỗi con 50k
[ATTACH=CONFIG]55873[/ATTACH

(ĐÃ Bán)
LH em qua zalo(dt) 0918215550
Rat Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

Combo mini Cuper- hành trình 110mm
-(phủ bi 280x100)
-khung đế nhom+mặt Bích là nhom đúc sẵn 
-chất lượng trơn mượt


Thông số trên vime


-giá 750k (bao ship)
(Đã BÁN)
LH em zalo(dt) 0918215550
Mong cac bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## Trung Le

* mấy khớp nối
-(14-10)(8-10)(8-6)(11-6)
-còn ngon 

-giá  (đã bán)

----------


## Trung Le

* bộ Combo vime 2 ren thuận-nghịch 
-dành phục vụ mấy bác có óc sáng tạo chế cháo
-ht trên mỗi ren là 110mm
-Vime fi10-bước2
-1 ray bản 20 




Giá 700k
LH em qua zalo(dt) 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

HÀNG CHO CÁC BÁC TỰ ĐỘNG HOÁ.
* COMBO ĐK HỆ THỐNG KHÍ 
-hàng tháo ra từ máy ép trong nhà máy sản xuất điện thoại
-gồm các thiết bị (nhu tren hinh)kết nối sẵn thành 1 bộ
Đính kèm 56046

-cấp nguồn 24v len đèn mạch điều khiển
Đính kèm 56047
-chi tiết mạch điều khiển 
Đính kèm 56052
Mặt sau
Đính kèm 56053

Do kiến thức chưa đạt tới đẻ hiểu về loại hàng này..len hàng em bán như hình ảnh đăng..
Bác nào bít -cần dung đến hoặc muốn ngam cứu thi ủng hộ em
Giá 650k/1 bộ
LH em qua Zalo 0918215550
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* MẠCH đk hệ thống khí 
-toàn là mạch thaos ra từ máy ép bằng khí nen đang hoat động (ko pai là hàng ở xot rac đau ạ )
để các bác an tam len hàng em bao sống 
Đính kèm 56055
Đính kèm 56057
Đính kèm 56058
-giá 200k/1cai(tủy chọn)
300k/2cai

*cảm biến quang+2 van điện từ(3220 và 3120)
Luu y :Big Grin: ây quang của cảm biến còn ngắn
[ATTACH=CONFIG]56059[/ATTACH
-giá 200k/ cả

----------


## Trung Le

* cặp ray sieu tai của NSK mã(LH20) dài 1,8met
-4 blok loại có cánh..chất lượng ray sáng đẹp-blok khít bót bòn bọt



 Giá 3 triệu

----------


## Trung Le

*COMBO LÀM Z ht 200
-vime fi16-05 ko rơ sượng
-ray bản 20 cua TBI (chưa qua sử dụng)

Gồm 2blok có cánh-4 đường bi mới cóng

Tầm nhom đế dầy 15 Đã phay sẵn rãnh bắt ray và phần gắn gối vime

Giá 1500k/bộ như hình
(Luu ý: vime chưa khoan lỗ để bắt ốc ở 2 gối vime)

* 2 thứ như hình 
-còn mới va dùng tốt


 Giá 300k/2 thứ

----------


## Trung Le

* cây vime NSK fi20 bước 20 cấp c3z
-Loại 2 nút dài..ko rơ-sượng-rất khít
-dài 1050 ht770 có gối 1 đầu(gối 20)


-giá 1200k
* 1cặp vai(khung) nhôm chữ L
-kích thước đã ghi trên hình


Cân nặng


-giá 750k/1 cặp

----------


## Trung Le

* 2 moto giảm tốc
-của vtv 90w. Cấp nguồn 220v..tỷ lệ hợp giảm tốc 18:1
đã test ok

- của GGM 90w. Nguồn 220v..(ko có hộp giảm tốc)..
Còn khá mới..đã tét ok

Giá 
 [ATTACH=CONFIG]56297[/ATTAC

- bác nào lấy cả 2 em trên e thi tặng theo hộp số góc vuông này
[ATTACH=CONFIG]5629


LH em qua Zalo(dt)0918215550...rat Mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

Bác nào cần dùng tới Combo nhom ht 700-850-1000-1200 ú em nhé
Đính kèm 56299

----------


## Trung Le

* 2 thanh nhôm đế kích thước (1400x50x12) có sẵn lỗ ốc bắt vừa ray15 rãnh gắn ray được phay hạ bậc.mỗi thanh nhom đều có 2 miếng nhôm mỏng che chắn 
*2 cây vime của NSK fi16-20 dài 1300 ht 1170..ko rơ-sượng-sáng như hình 

Độ Dày 
[ATTA

[AT

-Giá 
     thanh nhôm đế:500k/1 thanh
     Vime :750k/1 cây

(Lấy cả em bao phí ship )
Rất rất Mong các bác ủng hộ
LH em Zalo 0918215550

----------


## waranty

Để cho mình cái motor VTV nhé. Mình zalo bạn sau. Thanks!

----------

duytrungcdt, Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

> Để cho mình cái motor VTV nhé. Mình zalo bạn sau. Thanks!


Zalo em 0918215550
Thank you bác

----------


## Trung Le

*Rotary ENCUDER 
-chua dập vỡ sứt mẻ j(như hình)


-giá 250k

----------


## Trung Le

*2 bộ bánh xe 
-mỗi bộ gồm 4 cái..chất lượng vẫn dung ok..kích thước xem hình giup em

-giá 350k/1 bộ

----------


## Trung Le

*Em cập nhật lại bộ Combo kích thước(dai 2600x rộng 240mm) hành trình 2,1m..ray ssr25 dài 2,4m
(Vi Combo khá dài len e Có tặng theo 4 blok sr25..để bác nào mua về thi vẫn có thể cắt ra thành bộ XZ)
-giá vẫn ko đổi 170k/1kg (nặng cỡ 63kg)
Mời các bác xem lại hình ảnh


4Blok sr25 tặng theo


Rất rất mong các bác ủng hộ
LH em qua Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* ray ABBA bản 30 dài 930 mạ đen
-blok 4 dường bi có đệm nhựa ở giữa các vien bi
-blok đều đủ bi 
Trơn mượt -ko rơ-sượng.


-giá 2trieu
Và rất hợp khi đưa em vime THK fi20-10 ht 600 này

----------


## Trung Le

*còn mấy bộ Cảm biến vùng an toàn PẤNONIC(ko có dây giắc) 
-đã test ok
-kích thước chiều dài khoảng 50cm
[AT

Model


(gá 2 đầu cảm biến đủ-Hàng Bao quay đầu nếu NGỎM)
-Do thieu giắc len giá em bán chi còn:
Là :400k/ 1 bộ-700k/2bo
(1 bộ gồm 2 cây như hình)

----------


## Trung Le

Cảm biến QUANG
*loại OMRON (MODEL E3JK-DS30M1)

Giá 250k/ 2 cái(ĐÃ BÁN)

*loại panasonic

-giá 100k/1cai 150k/2cai(Sl 6 cai) 
(ĐÃ BÁN)
*đám này 



Giá 100k/1cai từ 2 cái còn 75k/1cai

LH em Zalo(dt) 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* 3 cây vime THK loại 2 nút bi trượt fi40-10 dài 1100 ht800
-chất lượng :ko rơ - dùng được
  Còn vẻ bề ngoài như hình chụp:
..[ATTACH=

-chi tiết 
[ATTACH

Đầu trục nối với động cơ fi25-Còn Phần 2 đầu là Lắp gối fi30
Đính kèm 56456
Chiều dài:
[AT

1 cây Nặng 11kg

Giá :1350k/1cay 
(Lấy cả 3 cây em bao ship )

----------


## Trung Le

*mấy cây vime mini NSK fi16 bước 02 cấp c3z
-dài 220 hành trình 100
-dài 160 ht 55
-ko rơ-sượng

Thông số
[A

Giá :
ht 100 :250k/1cay (so lượng có 5cay)
Ht 55 : 150k/1 cây (so lượng có 3 cay)
(Lấy Từ 2 cay em bao ship)

----------


## Trung Le

* 2 bộ Combo tải nhẹ 
-hanh trình 200...kích thước( 400x45)
-vime fi12 bước 05..loại 1 ray mỏng bản 25: lỗ mặt Bích gắn vừa đông cơ side42
-chất lượng: ngon-sáng-mượt

   Hình vime


-Giá 550k/1 bộ(ĐÃ BÁN)

* moto hộp giảm tốc góc vuong(hàng ĐỨC QUỐC XÃ)
-Nguồn cấp 12v.. Dã test OK 
(Cong suất thi em ko rõ)



Giá 300k

LH em qua Zalo(dt) 0918215550
Rat Rất mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

* mấy cái màn HMI 
Tính trạng ghi trên hình ảnh

Chi tiết Từng cái 
-Mitshi got1000
Vi màn hình bị như vậy em đoán do cáp truyền lên hình ảnh kém
(Nếu về ko đọc dc chữ thi trả lại em)

- omron NT20s-st121-EV3

-pane 


Hàng chất lượng ra sao em đã ghi rõ ở tren..bác nào dùng đc thi ủng hộ giup em
LH em Zalo(dt) 0918215550

----------


## GORLAK

Cây vitme 2010 đen ht 600 đó vó bán ko?

----------


## Trung Le

Co Bán mà bác "LẮC"
900k cả gối (bao bác fi ship)..chất lượng ko rơ-sượng

----------


## Trung Le

Xin phép BAN QUẢN TRỊ cho em đặng bán ít máy su dung trong nhà kho 

* máy đọc mã vạch 2d 
Duoc sử dụng cho các của hàng-sieu thị-kho hàng..Bác nào dùng đc ủng hộ em
Tất cả máy e đã test ok hết rủi:
-Loại HONEYWEEL(model :1900) 



Kiểm tra mã bao thuốc thăng Long 

Tính năng 


Giá 350k/1cai + dây kết nối cổng usb
(ĐÃ BÁN HẾT)
- loại 2D khác 

Thông số

Giá 400k/1 cái+ day kết nối usb
(Đã bán)
Bảo hành 3 ngay su dung(tính từ ngay nhan hang)

----------


## Trung Le

Mày khò QUICK 990A
-còn đẹp tương đối (như hình)
-đã test ok

Giá 650k

----------


## Trung Le

* Mũi phay mạch (in KOREA)
- loại 0,80 X 5,3 DB BB (35 mũi) 
- loại 0,70 X 7.0 H1.      (35 mũi) 


-giá(Đã bán)
Bác nào Lấy cả em bao ship

* 2 cái driver LS ( trước tưởng của quý lên e cất giữ cẩn thận quá) NAY
-cấp nguồn => len đèn.. BÁN cho mấy bác yeu khoa hoc 
-Giá 300k/ 2cai hoặc 
cho tròn $ 200k/1c (em trả phi ship)


*

----------


## Trung Le

*động cơ panasonic gắn hộp giảm tốc góc vuông(ti lệ 1:10)
-trục cot ra giảm tốc 16 
-Thong tin xem tren hình giúp em
-giá :công suất 200w-800k
        Cong suat 100w-700k
(Bao ship cho bác nào lấy cả 2)

----------


## gicungthich

Con driver oemax là con gì thế a.trung

----------


## Trung Le

> Con driver oemax là con gì thế a.trung


Dạ nó là dang điều khiển đa trục ạ.dùng trong dây chuyền tự động hoá..

----------


## Trung Le

* Đống nguồn tổ ong 24v
-giá tren hình đã bao gồm cả phí ship toàn quốc
Nếu Tự trả tiền ship thi trừ đi 30k
[ATTACH=CONFIG]57013[/A


*cặp ray ABBA (mạ đen )bản 30 dài 930 nặng 11kg vẫn còn 
-hình ảnh +giá ở đầu trang 37(BÁC NÀO LẤY E BAO SHIP )

LH em zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* Cảm biến lưu lượng keynce
-mới như hình
-gia 200k/1cai



*xilanh ht 10mm (JAPAN )
-còn rất mới -có trượt bi dẫn hướng(xem hình)
-giá :lẻ 150k
-400k/cả 3 cái

----------


## Trung Le

*Plc siemens S7-200cn
-len đèn Run-hinh thức đẹp-ko dập vỡ
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)
[ATTACH=CONFIG]5709


*mitshi FX3sA-10MR-CM 
-mất lắp che - Len đèn RUN(như hình)
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)
[ATTA


*động cơ sẹvo yaskawa 1150w(ko có driver)
-trục cốt quay tốt-hình thức ben ngoài ko xước sát dập vỡ (như hình chụp)
-mỗi tội mất râu
-do ko bit test ra sao lên
-giá 800k( bao như lời mô tả)




LH nhanh nhất qua Zalo 0918215550
Rất mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## kimtuan20021989

gạch em cảm biến lưu lượng nha a. Zalo

----------


## Trung Le

> gạch em cảm biến lưu lượng nha a. Zalo


Vâng.bác...

----------


## Trung Le

* máy phay cnc
-hanh trình :1200-500-400mm
-băng trượt còn đẹp-động cơ trục chính vẫn còn

Chi tiết. Băng trượt 



Giá :11k/1kg (nặng khoảng hon 3 tấn 1 chút)
Luu ý : Máy của ông anh nhờ đăng bán..mọi Thoòng tin chi tiết giá cả xin lien hệ về Sđt :01656.048.027.(hoặc Sđt của em dưới chữ ký)..
(ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## huyquynhbk

xem máy ở đâu nhỉ bác Trung Lê ơi?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Trung Le

* Combo Nhom ht 130mm (50x8cm)
-nắp che +cảm biến + dây giac còn đủ( xem hình)
-ray mỏng bản 40-vime fi16 bước 20 (dính dầu mỡ em chua lau chùi.nhin hơi bẩn chút)
-giá 750k



* Bộ khác hành trình 550
-ray mỏng bản 20(2 blok) -vime fi16-20
-Giá 850k (ĐÃ BÁN)
[ATTACH=CONFIG]57174[/A
[ATTA
[ATTACH=CONFIG]57176[

LH em qua Zalo 0918215550
Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

> xem máy ở đâu nhỉ bác Trung Lê ơi?


Bác cần xem Máy thi LH Sđt em ghi ở trên để gặp anh em nhé..
Máy ở ĐỒNG NAI ạ..còn mọi người an tâm là hàng bày bán trên gian hàng em thi em luôn có trách nhiệm. 
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* MÁY PHAY (ở mục trên ĐÃ BÁN)

* bộ Combo hành trình 700
-ray PMI 15-blok 4 đường bi sáng đẹp
-vime fi16 bước 20
-gắn vừa sẹvo 400w-nắp che chắn đủ 
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)



LH em qua Zalo 0918215550
Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

* mấy con đông cơ sẹvo mitshibi ( 100w-400w-750w ma HC) và yaskawa SMG-04A3G26B

-HC-MFS13 =200k

-HC-MFS43G1=400k
-HC-KFS43BK =450k(có phanh)

-HC-KFS73.  =700k


Luu ý: hàng ko bi dập vỡ - lấy hết 4 em tren là 1,5trieu( giá bao động cơ sống)
  Yaskawa 
SMG-04A3G26B = 500k (co phanh)


Vime 
Fi28 bước 5 - ht 400 
-Ko rơ lắc nhưng 1 chút gợn nhẹ- gối bk-bf 20:dùng tốt
-chất lượng hình thức như hình đăng 
Giá (đã bán)


Mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Bác cần xem Máy thi LH Sđt em ghi ở trên để gặp anh em nhé..
> Máy ở ĐỒNG NAI ạ..còn mọi người an tâm là hàng bày bán trên gian hàng em thi em luôn có trách nhiệm. 
> Em cảm ơn


thanks cụ nhé. ở đồng nai thì xa quá.e tưởng ở HN thì bảo ông a qua ngó.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* HẠ GIÁ VÀI THỨ:
1-máy khò QUICK 990A còn 500k (bao sống)


2- mấy em sẹvo mitshi 400w(HC-04) còn  350k-400k(có phanh)
   -sẹvo mitshi 750w (HC -) 600k
   -vime fi05 ht 400 gối giá (đã bán)

LH em Zalo 0918215550
Mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## ktshung

con sẻvo 100w có hạ giá ko để anh lấy, hehe

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Thôi tháo BK-BF bán rẻ cho em đi.hihi

----------


## Trung Le

Anh hung:Con mitsshi 100w đó em bao anh ship..
Anh Thanhcuongquynhon:em tháo gối ra để bác cay vime đó 400k.

*em moto sẹvo mitshi 400w(có phanh) (đã bán)

Thank yeu các bác quan tam em

----------


## Trung Le

* mấy cây vime THK fi15 bước 20
-dai 940 ht 800 ko rơ-sượng-đẹp như hình 

-Giá 500k/1cay(ĐÃ BÁN)




Em dính chính lại là vime fi15 bước 20 (dạng 2 rãnh xoắn)
LH em Zalo 0918215550..mong các bác ủng hộ

*Cặp ben các bác chế cháo j thi chế
-còn rất mới-thong tin xem tren ảnh giup em
bán giá mù.300k/cặp




Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## ktshung

> Anh hung:Con mitsshi 100w đó em bao anh ship..
> Anh Thanhcuongquynhon:em tháo gối ra để bác cay vime đó 400k.
> 
> *em moto sẹvo mitshi 400w(có phanh) có gạch.
> 
> Thank yeu các bác quan tam em


Ok em gừi đi. Mai anh chuyển tiền nhé

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* cặp ray NSK (LGY30) 
-dài 640 blok 4 đường bi sáng đẹp
-giá 1400k (ĐÃ BÁN)


Cặp ray này đi với cây vime fi28-05 ht 400(ở tren) là Ố Ồ

Rất Mong cac bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## accanywhere

> Anh hung:Con mitsshi 100w đó em bao anh ship..
> Anh Thanhcuongquynhon:em tháo gối ra để bác cay vime đó 400k.
> 
> *em moto sẹvo mitshi 400w(có phanh) (đã bán)
> 
> Thank yeu các bác quan tam em


Trug ơi cho minh huy gach con mitsu400w(có phanh) đổi gạch sag con 700w nhé. có j mih sẽ liên hệ qua zalo thêm

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* còn 6 hộp mũi dao phay mạch 
-200k/3 hộp ( ĐÃ BÁN)

Chi tiết mũi 


* Xilanh trượt - đẩy khí lung tung 
-loại trượt+ đẩy dài ht khoảng 200mm
-loại ngắn hơn thi ht 40-50mm
Chất lượng tất cả đều ok..cấp hơi Xilanh đẩy kêu phình phịch


 Do hàng lung tung len khó gi giá từng thứ len Bác nào dùng đc cai nao cứ đánh dấu gửi hình Zalo ,,em sẽ gửi lại chi tiết +giá

 (đừng ngại và nghĩ làm phiền j e...vi em rất mong các bác làm "phiền" ntn)
LH em Zalo 0918215550 
Rất mong các Bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## Trung Le

Giảm giá moto sevo YASKAWA 1,2kw (SGMAS-12ACA21) 
-còn 800k (bao sống) và 600k(hen xui nhung bao như lời giới thiêu)
(Ko có dây giắc-ko dập vỡ sứt mẻ-trục quay đc khi dùng tay)


* 2 moto giảm tốc 40w OM- panasonic
-chính tông MADE in JAPAN hịn 
nguồn cấp 100v (các bác xem Thoòng số trên môt giup e)
-giá :550k/1 
        1trieu/2




LH em Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* 01 cây vime CPI(chữ hơi mờ em đoán mù)
-fi32 bước 20...dài 540mm ht 350mm..
-đường kính than con trượt fi50mm...trục fi20
-ko sượng j dùng ok
-giá 600k
[



Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

DỌN NHÀ được Đống nhì nhằng:

* máy j em ko rõ.thấy có đường khí + cảm biến nhiêt+ssr...vv..to (300x140x60)..nặng 4kg
bác nào thích ngam kiu thi xúc cho em
(Tren máy có gắn đồng hồ nhiệt mà em tháo bán trước rui)
Giá 450k/1cai
-hình chi tiết 


Mặt tren và dưới:


* hộp số lung tung 
(chi tiết +giá có trên hình)

Từng loại:





Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ:

XILANH TRƯỢT KHÍ + Xilanh KHI EM VẪN CÒN.các bác can dùng tới ới em nhé

----------


## Trung Le

*  đèn bàn gắn kính lúp 
-mấy bác soi mạch điện tử ma dùng thì nói KO với mắt toét   :Wink: 
-nguồn cấp 220v-cs 15w
-chất lượng mới chưa sử dụng(mới 99%) 
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

* mấy cái time OMRON 
-3cai H5Cx-ASD
-1cai H7CX-ASD
(Tat cả Bao song như hình).
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)


* cụm van smc in JAPAN (cơ cấu phức tạp)
-tính trạng ko dập vỡ sứt mẻ j..(duy nhất co đông hồ bị mất nắp che mặt.nhưng kim vẫn nhảy tanh tách)
-ống khí đường kính fi 10
-giá 400k

Chụp ngang



* 3 cai cảm biến sợi quang keynce 
-đã test ok
(Luu ý : 3 cai đều Ko có sợi quang )
-giá 200k/3cai


Xin lien he em qua Zalo 0918215550
Em cảm on

----------


## hqkcnc

gạch cái kính lúp nhé Trung

----------


## Trung Le

Xl anh do em đem trước bị mắc mưa do uống ruou len cảm lạnh ko trả lời lại anh dc
Cái đèn em vừa đăng đã có bạn nt Zalo em lấy rủi ạ

----------


## Trung Le

* driver mitshi J2s (cong suat 7kw) ko có động cơ
-hàng bao sống-hình thưc ben ngoài lẫn trong như ảnh chụp( để bác nào quan tam thi them phan an tâm hơn)vi em đã bao sống rồi 
Giá 15 triệu 




Luu ý : driver này là em đăng bán hộ người bạn..nhưng tren phương diện mua bán(giao dịch) thi em đứng ra chịu trách nhiệm về hàng hoá đăng bán

LH em qua Zalo (dt) 0918215550)

----------


## Tiêu Diêu Tử

hàng bãi ngon quá

----------


## Trung Le

Bác pải nói là :
ÔI "SÚP thiu" NGON QUÁ-hơn hẳn "ĐẶC SẢN" Việt Nam
Hee..ee

----------


## Trung Le

LUNG TUNG CHẢO

* 1cặp Xilanh gắn như hình
-giá 300k


* mớ van khí hỗn độn
-vi hỗn tạp len em ko chụp chi tiết..mấy bác chịu khó soi hình giúp em nhé
-giá 400k




* time đếm đã test ok
- giá 300k /cả hình( CÓ GẠCH)


* mấy cái lọc khí + van chiết áp
-có 1 cái mất núm nhựa vặn
(Cần xem kỹ thi bảo em gửi Zalo chi tiết)
-giá 350k/ cả lũ 4 cai lớn bé



LH em Zalo 0918215550-RẤT MONG CÁC BÁC ỦNG HỘ Ạ- e chan thanh cảm ơn 

Pm: Em cần mua 4 blok IKO (MES20) bác nào có thi để lại cho em nhé
Hình mẫu blok :

----------


## Trung Le

...Dọn tiếp..

* 2 mớ adamter 
Giá :250k/ 1 mớ (DÃ BÁN)
(gom :12v-3A,,24v-3A,,24v-0,75A).kèm theo 1 vỉ giắc nhiều đầu kết nối 
[ATTACH=CO

Chi tiết :


* 3 cụm khi van điện từ 
-giá 400k/ cả hình

----------


## garynguyen

Nhà còn ray IKO MES20 đó, cặp dài 280mm, con trượt như mới. có hàng gì đổi đê

----------


## Trung Le

> nhà còn ray iko mes20 đó, cặp dài 280mm, con trượt như mới. Có hàng gì đổi đê


lại nhử mình đây..lão gà rù

----------


## Trung Le

Mấy con động cơ loằng ngoằng

* 01 moto sẹvo LS 400w
-bề ngoài đẹp mượt ko móp méo xước sát j..trục cốt quay nhẹ..giây giắc còn đủ
-giá 350k( bao như lời nói trên)




* 2 con sẹvo fanuc đỏ đít 350w có phanh
Bác nào về ngam cứu cho chạy với biến tần để làm trục chính giống bác ngocsut..(bác Ngọc cho em mượn ten bác nhé..để them tiếng vang..hii)
-hình thức ben ngoài còn đẹp như hình.
-giá 350k/1 em(đã bán)




* moto dc 220v (bao chạy)
-giá 6w của spg 300k có đảo chiều qua tụ
-giá ggm 90w là 500k



* đọng cơ OM 40w (có phanh) Sài điện 100v
Nắp đít con day đủ.(em bao chạy)


-Giá 500k

LH em qua zalo0918215550 
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

Mấy bộ Combo nhom nhỏ loại cho bác nào làm máy mini:

* Combo ht 135mm
-vime fi16 bước 20..
Xem hình giúp => chất lượng + chi tiết 
Giá 750k

Đủ nắp che


* Combo AIA 
ht 100mm.
-xem hình=> chất lượng+ chi tiết
-giá 600k



* bổ xung Thông tin về con đc gắn giảm tốc PANASONIC 40w nguồn vào 100v là đ/C  có PHANH 

(video test có ở Zalo em )
Giá 500k

LH em qua Zalo 0918215550
Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## thuyetnq

Đả nhận 3 con timer Omron H5CX.
 Test chạy ngon lành  :Smile: 
Thanks TrungLe

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* moto quay vỏ ngoài(hii) ko bit goi là j 
Loại này dùng cho chạy băng tải
-hãng sanyo denki nguồn 24v(xem chi tiết giúp em)


Còn giá Cả bộ này là 450k


* Combo THK kr30 làm trục Z
-ht 55(bo chặn thi ht dc 70).gắn vừa cho sevo 100w
-Vime fi10 bước 10.chất lượng ok..toàn bộ =thép.


-giá 600k

----------


## Trung Le

* spindle 1.5kw trung quốc  (mới chưa dùng) 
- giá (ĐÃ BÁN)
-Thong tin các bác xem hình giúp em




LH em qua Zalo 0918215550.
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

*Bơm chân khong pisco (in JAPAN) luu lượng 30L/min chất liệu bằng nhom..(còn thiếu 1 động cơ 40w.em tra Thoòng tin gôgle)
con đông cơ có lẽ bi tháo lúc ở bãi
-hình thức bơm còn đẹp như hình ảnh chụp.do thiếu đong cơ 
-giá 500k


* còn 7 bộ cam biến vùng pấnonic (mất giăc)
-đã tét hàng em bao sống...Thoòng tin xem tren hình giúp em
Giá 350k/1bo ( 1bo gồm 2 cây)

----------


## Trung Le

*01 Cay vime THK fi20 bước 20 (MẠ ĐEN) dài 960 hành trình 800..ko rơ sượng.
-giá 900k 



* Ngoài ra em còn mấy cây THK fi40 2 nút bi dài 1,1met ht 800 (1cay nặng cỡ 11kg)..hình ảnh ở trang trước(38)
-Giá 1300k/1cay

Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## solero

Spindle Windcam là thuơng hiệu của Việt Nam nhé.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## sơn phan

> Spindle Windcam là thuơng hiệu của Việt Nam nhé.


là spin Trung Quốc mua về bắn laser fiber lên, chính xác là zậy

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Nam CNC, Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

MẤY MÓN BÁN HỘ người bạn 
* cặp ray THK bản mỏng rong 42 dài 460 ht 300..blok 4 đường bi ..chất lượng ok
-Giá 1trieu 
Đính kèm 59252
Đính kèm 59253

* bàn hut chan không
Kích thước (290x290)
-giá 700k(ĐÃ BÁN)
Đính kèm 59254


LH em qua dt(zalo) 0918215550
Em cảm ơn

----------


## solero

> là spin Trung Quốc mua về bắn laser fiber lên, chính xác là zậy


Vậy sau nên gọi điện thoại Iphone là điện thoại Trung Quốc nhé. Nên phân biệt đâu là thương hiệu, đâu là nơi sản xuất.

Spindle này đã được công ty WindCAM đặt làm riêng. Vòng bi đầu 7 độ chính xác P4. Không biết thì dựa cột mà nghe.

P/s: Cái chữ cũng được bắn từ bên chị na sẵn rồi.

----------

QuyND

----------


## GORLAK

Son phan hay chém gió đây mà, cũng bán hàng loại 2-3 mà chém gió ra bão =))

----------


## sơn phan

vâng, em đang tìm cây cột để dựa vào nghe đây ạ

----------


## Trung Le

* dây đai bản rông 7cm dài 5met chất lượng còn gần như mới 
-giá (đã bán)


* có mấy con đc ac Sẹvo mitshibi (có thắng từ)
-Công suất 600w..trục cốt 16.. Nặng 11kg..dây giắc cụt
-giá 500k/1em(bao sống)




* mấy bộ đk đc 
-Giá 250k/1cai và 400k/2cai (bao sống và bao ship)



Mong các bác ủng hộ..em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

* 2 bộ dây đai 
* bộ này dài 1.3met (khi gấp đôi) co gối đỡ 1 đầu
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)


* bộ đai trắng mới (chưa qua sử dụng)
-đương kinh puli 80-lỗ trục 26
Giá (ĐÃ BÁN)
[ATTACH=CONFIG


Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## taka.1503

Hàng em sao rồi bác?

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Vậy sau nên gọi điện thoại Iphone là điện thoại Trung Quốc nhé. Nên phân biệt đâu là thương hiệu, đâu là nơi sản xuất.
> 
> Spindle này đã được công ty WindCAM đặt làm riêng. Vòng bi đầu 7 độ chính xác P4. Không biết thì dựa cột mà nghe.
> 
> P/s: Cái chữ cũng được bắn từ bên chị na sẵn rồi.


Em không biết là cái ruột có ngon hơn không nhưng bạn Em mua loại này có khắc tên bên wincam đông phương thì dùng so sánh với mấy con khác mua chỗ khác thấy chất lượng như nhau, thời gian hư như nhau.

----------


## Trung Le

MẤY THỨ ĐỒ ĐIỆN LẰNG NHẰNG 
* bộ điều khiển tốc độ 
-1cai còn chân đế panasonic và cai spg ko có chân đế
-giá 400k/2cai (bao sống)



* 4 cai như hình
-2 cai NES20d là chắc chắn sống (vi tay em bóc nilon lúc mới)
-2 cai còn lại thi em ko rõ(hen xui)
-giá 500k/cả 4 cai(e bao như lời nói tren..và bao ship)



*nguồn hịn 24v-2,7A (60w)
Giá 200k (bao sống-bao ship cho gọn tiền)


LH em qua Zalo 0918215550.
Em cảm on

----------


## Trung Le

* bộ Z hành trình 150mm
Kích thước phủ bi (330x120mm)-tấm nhôm đế dày 16mm.phần phay Hạ bậc gắn ray dày 14mm..
-ray THK 4 blok con lăn MÃ (srg15) 
-vime THK fi16-05 (loại nút đôi)
-chất lượng ok..pát gắn vừa cho đc sẹvo 100w
-giá 1500k

----------


## vhgreen

> * có mấy con đc ac Sẹvo mitshibi (có thắng từ)
> -Công suất 600w..trục cốt 16.. Nặng 11kg..dây giắc cụt
> -giá 500k/1em(bao sống)


con động cơ AC này đảo chiều được không bác.
đang có chương trình em yêu khoa học cho em nó.

----------


## Trung Le

Da co thi pai
Ntn LH Zalo em Sđt 0918215550 nhé

----------


## Trung Le

* có 3 em Z da trắng dành cho bác nào chơi BIM BIM
Full nhôm toàn thân co gắn kèm theo 1 step có phanh từ(có clip tét)
-ht 60mm.vime fi 08-05..ben ngoài vỏ hơi nhọ nhem chút (về vệ sinh lại trắng nõn ngay) con chất lượng ok..
-giá 600k/1 em(đã bán)


-Kết cấu ben trong phần trượt:


LH em qua Zalo 0918215550..
rất mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

THANK YOU KAKA PHƯƠNG THƯỢNG TÁ.(a phương md )..
EM ĐÃ TRỞ LẠI....và CỐ GẮNG lợi hại hơn xưa..

Kính mong các bác ủng hộ

----------

Dunkermotoren

----------


## Trung Le

* đk nhiệt độ IN KOREA
-đã tét+ đẹp như hình 
-giá 250k/1cai 
       450k/2cai
       650k/3cai


* 1cai driver 5pha của AUTONIS (MD5-HD14) 
-tet Lên đen nguồn + chất lượng còn rất mới 
-giá 300k(đã bán)


* 3 khớp nối 
-1 cai lo truc 25-20 (fi 68 dài 72mm)(ĐA bán)

-2 cai lỗ 16-16 (fi40 dài 65)

-giá (1 cai cũng Bao ship)


LH em Zalo 0918215550

Rất mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## legiao

> * đk nhiệt độ IN KOREA
> -đã tét+ đẹp như hình 
> -giá 250k/1cai 
>        450k/2cai
>        650k/3cai
> 
> 
> * 1cai driver 5pha của AUTONIS (MD5-HD14) 
> -tet Lên đen nguồn + chất lượng còn rất mới 
> ...


có khớp lổ to hơn xíu không bác trung 28x22mm

----------


## Trung Le

Dạ ko ạ..em chỉ còn mỗi cái này là 25-22.

----------


## Trung Le

* VIME THK FI 20 bước 10 bkbf đủ dài 320mm 
-chi tiết và giá em đã ghi trên hình ảnh..VE chất lượng chỉ nói 1 câu
"QUÁ CHẤT và RẺ"
Các bác xem giúp 


Dành cho Bác nào Cần số lượng luon an tâm có hàng :


>>>>Nếu ko lấy khớp nối là 500k/1bo (chưa có  phí gửi hàng)

*Mấy cái hộp số side 60x60 tỷ lệ 5:1 và 9:1 
-giá và Thong tin dã có trên hình ảnh :


-giá 500k
-có 2 cái giống nhau tỉ lệ 9:1 (còn rất đẹp)

   Giá: 600k/1c

* 2 cái này giống nhau ti le 5:1 (phần mặt Bích với động cơ hơi mẻ chút xíu ...nhưng ko ảnh hưởng j )

Chỗ Xấu gái:

   Giá 450k/1c
   Lấy cả2 bao ship

LH em qua zalo(dt) 0918215550

Rất rất mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## legiao

lấy cái khớp 25x20 fi68 nhé bác trung,bác xem hộ móc lên 28 có bị đụng óc bóp ngan không

----------


## Trung Le

* cảm biến vùng AUTONIS 
-hoạt động ok..hình thức còn đẹp 
-giá 300k/1bo 
(Bác nào Cần lấy số lượng ới em)



***VIME fi20-10 HT gần 200mm kèm gối bkbf 15 (như hình ) vẫn còn***

----------


## Trung Le

* 3 bộ xyz bác nào chơi roter 4060

X: phủ bi (580x140) ht 370 
-Ray cpc15 (blok 4 đường bi)
-vime THK fi16 bước 16
-giá 2.2trieu

Z: phủ bi (320x135) ht 150mm
-ray THK (srg15) blok con lăn
- vime THK fi16-05 (2 ốc bi trượt)
-giá 1.5trieu

Y: ray ABBA bản 30 dài 930mm ht 700mm
    Vime THK fi20-10 dài 760 ht 630mm
-gia 3trieu 
[ATTA


 Giá Tổng 3 bộ 6,7trieu (tặng theo 2 cục thép đỡ X đã đc phay phẳng 60x150)


(Bác nào mua lẻ từng bộ em cũng bán)

LH zalo 0918215550

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cho e giá riêng 2 cục sắt đỡ x đấy đ cụ

----------


## Trung Le

> Cho e giá riêng 2 cục sắt đỡ x đấy đ cụ


Dạ. 2 cục trắng đó em để làm mồi câu cho 3 bộ ở trên ạ..hiii
vi cũng ko bít bán giá bao tiền...

----------


## Trung Le

* cây vime THK fi20 (Mạ đen) gối bkbf15 dài 960 ht 800mm
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

-Thoòng số trên blok


* đồng hồ đk nhiệt độ em vẫn còn 6cai (hình +giá ở trang trước)

Rất mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

Đầu tuần e bay cao phát:

* vime THK fi20-10 ht 170mm vẫn còn..
-500k/1vime+gối bkbf15 (giá chưa có khớp nối)
-900k/2vime + 2 bo gối bkbf15(giá chua có khớp nối)


* Combo ht 600mm
Vime fi10-05 ray mang cá..có gắn theo 1 đc step có thắng từ(bị đứt dây giắc)
Giá :Frown: ĐÃ BÁN)



Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Huudong

> * cây vime THK fi20 (Mạ đen) gối bkbf15 dài 960 ht 800mm
> -giá 1trieu
> 
> -Thoòng số trên blok
> 
> 
> * đồng hồ đk nhiệt độ em vẫn còn 6cai (hình +giá ở trang trước)
> 
> Rất mong các bác ủng hộ


kiếm cho em 1 cặp giống nhau dc ko bác?

----------


## Trung Le

-hữu dong:Loại THK  fi20 (ma đen) thi ko có 1cap giống nhau
Nhưng nsk fi16 bước 20 dai 1350 ht 1200mm áo gối đủ thi 1 cặp giống nhau em có.

----------


## Trung Le

lặt vặt nhì nhằng

* máy như hình :Frown: hinh như máy bóc nhựa ..jj đấy)
-220v có len nguồn..đầu kẹp nóng bốc khói..ko móp méo.van hoạt động tốt
-giá 300k


* 2 cột đèn tháp
(Cay dài mới-ngắn cũ)...hoạt động bình thường
-400k/ cả 2 cây (bao luon ship)

----------


## Trung Le

* MÀN HÌNH HMI mitshibi (gt1000 )
-màn hình+cảm ứng + hoạt động =>Ok
-vỏ ngoài ko dập vỡ-co bi dính keo dán nhu nhơ màu trắng quanh viền(như hình)
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)



* cặp ray THK shs25 dài 340mm
-Chiều dài Blok khá dài(=100mm)
-chất lượng loại này thi quá ok cho bác nào thích bóc lột sức lao động
-giá 700k(ĐÃ BÁN)


Xin LH em qua Zalo 0918215550
Rat Mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Em lấy cái màn hình nhé a Trung. Hi

----------


## Trung Le

> Em lấy cái màn hình nhé a Trung. Hi


Màn hình có bác lấy từ lúc sáng sớm nay rủi ạ.

----------


## Trung Le

Driver SYNTRON(sh-32206) đk động cơ bước
-em mù về thể loại này lên em bán theo kiểu "mù" 
-tét lên đèn như hình+quạt tản nhiệt quay vù vù.
-giá 700k

Phần Trợ giúp người thân thi nhan dc thong tin ntn:


Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ 

* em có 2 driver (400w va 200w) như hình dưới (hinh như loại chạy mạng thì pải)
Em tháo ra từ tay robot xuống bác nào dùng đc ko ạ
Giá 1trieu /2cai
 ( đã bán cái 400w -len chỉ còn em 200w giá 400k)

----------


## Trung Le

* cặp ray con lăn thk(srg25) + vime THK fi20-10 (đủ gối bkbf 15)
-làm trục Z đc hành trình 175mm-
-chất lượng ok.
(luu ý :blok ray dài 120mm)
-giá : (ĐÃ BÁN)



* BIET DAU CO AI CAN 
-2 blok con lan IKO (LRXG45)
-Chất lượng còn rất  ok.( xấu trai do dính dầu mỡ len e để nguyên)
-giá(ĐÃ BÁN)


LH em Zalo 0918215550
Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

* bộ khung tháo ra từ khung trục chính robot 
-khung nhom dài 1400 rộng khoảng 450mm
-Ray THK ssr20 dài 930mm
-tổng nặng 43kg
Tất cả 4 góc đều vuông chuẩn (hình dáng như hình thắc mắc xin LH em trực tiếp)
Giá 140k/1kg





Xin LH em qua Zalo 0918215550
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Echip

* em có 2 driver (400w va 200w) như hình dưới (hinh như loại chạy mạng thì pải)
Em tháo ra từ tay robot xuống bác nào dùng đc ko ạ
Giá 1trieu /2cai 

[/QUOTE]

Mình mua 1 cái driver 400w thì giá thế nào vậy? bạn có ship vào Đồng Nai không. Nếu được thì nhắn tin cho mình vào số này nha 0937752618

----------


## Trung Le

*Mấy cai xilanh thụt thò gắp gắp  hoạt đông = moto
-còn khá mới..còn cách để làm moto hoạt động thi e thua..
-giá 250k/1cap(ĐÃ BÁN)



* loại có gắp gắp
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)



* cai này to hon mấy cai tren ht 30mm
-giá 200k



* mấy cái bàn phím dell
-hoạt động tốt-chưa dập vỡ 
-gia (ĐÃ BÁN hết)


Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## trungga

Lấy cái loại gắp gắp nha. Đã zalo cho bác

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> * mấy cái bàn phím dell
> -hoạt động tốt-chưa dập vỡ 
> -giá100k/1cai(ĐÃ BÁN hết)
> 
> 
> Mong các bác ủng hộ


Mấy cái bàn phím này xài cho môi trường cắt plasma đầy khói bụi thì OK ko nhỉ

----------


## Trung Le

* cặp ray con lăn THK (srg15) dài 340mm
-đẹp Long lanh-ko tì vết
-giá 500k(ĐÃ BÁN)
[A

Đính kèm 62464

----------


## Trung Le

Dạ..mấy cái bàn phím này em chỉ thấy mấy em van phòng xinh đẹp + mấy game thủ hay dùng.

----------


## Trung Le

* 4 cây ray iko bản 20 giống nhau cùng dài 1,6 mét (2 cây trắng-2 cây Mạ đen)
-mỗi cay 1 blok (loại blok 2 đường bi to).
-ko rơ-trong đó 2 cây Mạ đen còn rất rất mới
-giá 3trieu/tất cả

----------


## Trung Le

* bộ trục Z full BLACK ht 140mm
-KÍCH THƯỚC phủ bì(300x135) gắn vừa đ/C sevo400w
-ray THK sr15 Mạ đen(blok 2 lỗ ốc)
-vime fi16-20(nếu bác nào ko thích bước lớn em đổi vime nsk fi16-02...đã thử gắn vừa cho nhau luon...nhưng ht chỉ còn 110mm)
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)



* co mấy biến tần E540 

-2cai 2.2kw

-2 cái 1.5kw

Giá : vi chỉ có2 cai đông hồ 
2.2kw là 1600k (có đông hồ)
1.5kw là 1200k (có đông hồ)
Nếu ko lấy đông hồ giảm đi 150k va nhận cài đặt theo yêu cầu

Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## sonnc1990

Chấm mút bộ đen này anh nhé

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

> Chấm mút bộ đen này anh nhé


Để bác chấm tới 3/9 luon ạ..
LH em qua Zalo 0918215550

----------


## sonnc1990

Chấm cái gì. Em Sơn mà. Nhắn zalo ko thấy trả lời gì. Cất đi cho e.

----------


## Zomcaizi

Còn tôi là Hoàng Minh Hà😂😉

----------


## Trung Le

Dạ vâng..e ạ 2 anh

----------


## Trung Le

* CÓ MẤY CẶP RAY CON LĂN CỦA NSK (RA15) 
-dài 340mm..hành trình 170mm
-chất lượng: sáng+đẹp+mượt+khít
[AT

-Chieu dài bolok =85mm.

Giá:500k/1 cặp

VÀ khá ĐẸP ĐÔI...khí sánh bước cùng vime fi20-10 để thành 1 bộ Z 

-Giá (đã bán)

* cặp ray CSK bản30 dài 530 (mạ đen)
-chất lượng: ko rơ+Trượt rất bót
-gồm 2 blok có cánh( 1blok dài 100mm) lỗ ốc blok M10


-giá 900k(đã bán)

Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

----------

Dunkermotoren

----------


## Trung Le

* HẠ GIÁ TỤT QUẦN 10 bộ VIME THK fi20-10 ht 175mm 
-Giá 3500k/10 bộ 
Luu ý :
-1bo gom: 1vime+gối đỡbkbf15+ khớp nối)
-Giá này em chỉ bán từ 2 bộ trở lên
[ATTACH


* ray con lăn nsk (RA15) dài340mm vẫn còn mấy cặp(hình ảnh xem ở trên) 
-giá vẫn 500k/1cap(gồm 4 blok)

LH : Zalo 0918215550
Rất rất Mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## HẢI

> * HẠ GIÁ TỤT QUẦN 10 bộ VIME THK fi20-10 ht 175mm 
> -Giá 3500k/10 bộ 
> Luu ý :
> -1bo gom: 1vime+gối đỡbkbf15+ khớp nối)
> -Giá này em chỉ bán từ 2 bộ trở lên
> Đính kèm 63473
> 
> * ray con lăn nsk (RA15) dài340mm vẫn còn mấy cặp(hình ảnh xem ở trên) 
> -giá vẫn 500k/1cap(gồm 4 blok)
> ...


em lấy 3 bộ (1vime+gối đỡbkbf15+ khớp nối) +cặp ray con lăn nsk (RA15) dài340mm zalo em 012345252485

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

HẢI: -Em vẫn còn nhé..(e đã nt lại Zalo bác)

----------


## Trung Le

* có 3 cây thước cặp MITUTAYO điện tử in JAPAN + in england
-1 cay đo dài 300mm 
     Giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

-2 cây đo dài 200mm(1 cây của in englad bị mất nắp pin) 
    CÂY  (còn lắp) ĐÃ BÁN
    CÂY  (mất lắp) :giữ lại ko bán
-chất lượng cả 3 cay đều còn khá mới va sử dụng ok..ko sứt mẻ j cả( mời xem hình ạ)

 Soi Mũi cặp+ xuất sứ 



LH em qua Zalo 0918215550 ..rất mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## Trung Le

* plc LS (XBM-ND32s)+ 2 modul)
-đèn đóm len như hình (em chỉ bit test đến mức này)
-vỏ ngoài ko dập vỡ-còn khá đẹp
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)



Và them 2 cái này nữa(em ko bít gọi là j-tra gôgle thấy ghi TIÊP SỨC CHO PLC JJJ...J ĐẤY)
-giá  :Frown: ĐÃ BÁN)


* 2 cai đk nhiệt độ(mới lắm..hình như chua qua sử dụng)
-giá 250k/1cai



LH em Zalo 0918215550...rat mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## gicungthich

Gọi cho anh ko được em lấy 2 bộ plc nhé.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Ga con

> * có 3 cây thước cặp MITUTAYO điện tử in JAPAN + in england
> -1 cay đo dài 300mm 
>      Giá 1300k (màu trắng)
> 
> -2 cây đo dài 200mm( cả 2 cây này đều ko có pin-1 cây của englad bị mất nắp pin) 
>     Giá 1trieu (còn lắp ko pin)
>     giá 800k (mất lắp ko pin)
> -chất lượng cả 3 cay đều còn khá mới va sử dụng ok..ko sứt mẻ j cả( mời xem hình ạ)
> 
> ...


Cây 300mm còn không e lấy nhé.

Thanks

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

-cây thước dài 300 em bán rồi ạ:
Chỉ còn 2 cây dài 200 em đã gắn pin vào chụp hinh test để các bác xem

Cây con nắp pin(Đã bán)

Cay mất nắp pin (800k)

*Tiếp 1 cây dài 150mm Mysutoyo in JAPAN (mất nắp pin và mòn 2 đầu đo-nhưng vẫn đo đc-các bác xem hình sẽ hiểu)
-giá 450k


* mấy bộ trượt khí smc (còn khá ngon)
- bộ smc ht 150mm(đã bán)

Blok trượt bi 

- bộ ht 250mm(đã bán)
[ATTACH=CONFIG]63832[/ATTACH

LH em Zalo 0918215550...rất mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## Trung Le

* "BÓ" động Cơ ac sẹvo sanyo BL SUPER P5 (ko có driver)
- công suất 15w 
-chất lượng còn đẹp-các bác xem hình ảnh giúp 
-giá :300k/2con-500k/4con

Tiện thể Khoe luôn cục thép láng bóng để ước chừng kích thước đ/c  :Frown: hiii)

----------


## Trung Le

* cặp ray ABBA bản rộng 30 (MA đen) dài 920 gồm theo 8 blok 
-loại blok 4 đường bi có đệm nhựa(rãnh bi giống blok của ray THK (mã shs)-blok 2 loài này ray nay dùng chung đc cho nhau)
-bác nào cần dùng ngắn thi cắt ra đc 2 cặp dai 460mm ht 250mm
-giá 2700k/1cap ray+8blok (đã bán cặp ray+4 blok) 
Chỉ còn lại 4 blok 



LH em qua Zalo 0918215550..mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## Trung Le

*Đèn chiếu sáng gắn kính lúp danh cho mấy bác chuyên mạch điện tử
-chất lượng :đã qua sử dụng-chưa dập vỡ-gãy-khung đèn cứng vững xoay đc các kiểu dáng cao thấp trái pải
-nguồn 220v
-giá 6(ĐÃ BÁN)

Kính lúp Soi mạch 


* thước cặp cơ mysuto in JAPAN (300mm)
-chất lượng: khá nuột va sáng .đầu cặp đo chưa mòn-cong-gãy..(xem hình giúp em)
-giá 700k(Đã bán)

Chi tiết đầu đo


*CÒN CHÚT HÀNG TỒN 
-đk nhiệt độ AUTONIC
Giá :250k/1cai-400k/2cai


-thước cặp điện tử mýuto (200mm) mất lắp cài pin vẫn còn 
đầu cặp đo  ko mòn-sứt mẻ (hình ảnh xem giup em ở trên)
Ha giá 700k 

LH em Zalo 0918215550
Rất mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## legiao

gạch kính lúp nhé bác trung

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* CẶP RAY NSK (mã S20) dài 2.15met gồm có 6 blok (loại blok 2 lỗ ốc)
-trượt êm-bót-ko rơ-sượng
-giá 4trieu

[ATT
Co theo 6blok 
[ATTA


* cập nhật lại 2 cặp ray iko bản 20
- ray iko 20 (CÙNG 1 LOẠI RAY) blok dùng được cho nhau..bác nào cần chiều dài thi nối 2 cặp này với nhau 
-cả 2 cặp đều dài gần 1.6met.
-giá 3trieu/2 cặp ray +4blok 

-Sai chung Blok (MES20)
[ATTAC

Rất mong các bác ủng hộ ạ
LH em Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* mấy bộ Z mini (2 đen+1 trắng)
- 2 bộ THK kr33 Full thép-1 bo nặng 4kg..vime fi10-b10..ht 70mm..chất lượng đều ok
(co 1 bộ mất pát bắt động cơ)
-giá 500k/1bo (đen)
(Đã bán 1 bộ-còn 1 bộ đen )


-bộ trắng AIA 
HT 100mm..gắn liền theo 1moto,,day giác dộng cơ đủ vime fi 8 bước 5 thi pai (em lười chưa mở ra)
Còn thi chất lượng ok 
Giá 400k(ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

* biến tần 400w 
-đèn đóm len như hình
-giá 450k



* nhà em còn mấy bộ combo ht 400-500-1400 như hình ben dưới 
 em đăng để khởi động trước 1 chút (còn bác nào dùng đc lh Zalo 0918215550 em )





Em cảm on đã xem

----------


## Trung Le

* Combo làm trục X phủ bì (r180x750mm)
-hành trình 500mm-nặng 17kg
-chỉ tiết có trên hình chụp
-giá 3500k (bao ship chậm)

Độ Cao + dầy của máng nhôm


* bộ khung cho bác nào về DIY máy phay mini
-XY trượt mang cá dùng vime cơ 
Ht khoảng X=180_y=140
Trụ đẻ gán trục Z là thép phay phẳng -tất cả đc Gắn sẵn trên tấm nhom(loại nhôm tốt-cứng )dày 2cm
-giá :2500k
(Bac nào Ko lấy trụ thép gắn Z thi trừ tiền đi)



Mong các bác ủng hộ 
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

Đống sẹvo driver+ môt fuji 750w-400w-200w
-Thoòng số +chất lượng y như hình-tet đèn đóm lên như hình 
-driver :2 cai 750w-3 cai 400w-2 cai 200w
-moto:1cai 750w-2 cai 400w-2 cai 200w
-giá cả lô số lượng như trên(ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Echip

Bạn cho mình lấy số driver và motor servo trên nha. Nếu không lấy 2 bộ 200W thì giá sao bạn? Mà sao mấy bộ 400w không có điện trở xả vậy? có gì báo giá cho mình và số TK vào số dt này nha :0937752618

----------


## Trung Le

> Bạn cho mình lấy số driver và motor servo trên nha. Nếu không lấy 2 bộ 200W thì giá sao bạn? Mà sao mấy bộ 400w không có điện trở xả vậy? có gì báo giá cho mình và số TK vào số dt này nha :0937752618


Em xin lỗi anh
Vi em hay nhận qua Zalo +dt len nhiều khi ko để ý anh nt tren forum 
Rất Mong anh Thoòng cảm ạ

----------


## Trung Le

* máng xích nhựa 
-Kích thước+giá:
       (35x60) =400k/2met (sl:có nhiều mét)
       (42x78) = 350k/1.5met (sl: co 2 đoạn dài 1.5met)
       (30x20)= 300k/2met 
      (ĐÃ BÁN HẾT)

[ATTACH=CONFIG

----------


## Trung Le

*cục nhôm dày 5cm(phủ bì 140x350x50mm) cho các bác về làm trục y máy mini QUA LA ĐẦM 
-gắn ray THK shs15.vime fi16-05...hành trình 190mm..
-giá 2250k(món này giá trị ở cục nhôm ợ)


Va cân nặng 11kg


*mớ hộp số gắn vừa cho sẹvo 200w-400w
-giá 400k/1
       700k/2



*Tiếp theo là bộ Combo khung nhom cứng dài 2met rộng 15cm...ht 1.5met cả bộ nặng 50kg
ray THK ssr25..chạy dây đai đã có gắn sẵn 1 hộp số




Bác nào cần xin LH em qua Zalo(dt) 0918215550
Rất mong các bác ủng hộ..em cảm on

----------


## Trung Le

* Combo dài 2met hành trình 1.5met nặng 50kg/1bo Sài ray ssr25 (sl có 2 bộ như nhau)
Hình ảnh em nó xem ở trên giup em


* 2 bộ trượt nhôm gắn ray bản 09+ 1cap ray mini 4 blok 
-500k/tất cả như hình 



*Máng xích nhựa em vẫn còn 2 loại (2030-3050)

Mong các bác ủng hộ ạ
LH em dt (Zalo) 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* plc fuji có modul mở rộng
Đèn đóm len như hình chụp ạ-dep ko dập vỡ 



(giảm giá còn 1800k)

* bộ Combo dài 2met ray ssr25 ht 1.5met nặng 50kg vẫn còn
* mấy hộp số trên vẫn còn và Hạ giá 400k xuống 300k/1cai

----------


## Trung Le

*Cập nhật lại chút hàng tồn:
* mớ đông cơ ac sẹvo sanyo mini  (driver loại này có bán ben gian hàng bác quảngnguyen thi pải)

Giá :250k/2em lấy cả 600k/6 em

*3 cai hôp số như hình

-2 đen ty lệ 1:9 cốt ra 14 vào giá 400k/1cai
-1 cai trắng 1:5 cốt ra      Giá 300k
-Lấy cả 3 là 1trieu

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Đệ lấy 2 cái 1:9 Korea nhé huynh

----------


## Trung Le

* 2 cai 1:9 màu đen vẫn còn..đầu trục vào hộp số là cài then 


*van khí smc JAPAN phức tạp như hình -khá to và bự
-giá 350k(ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

* Combo (860x140mm)ht 450mm làm X cho máy 4060 
-ray sr20 (2 blok 4 lỗ+2 blok 2 lỗ) blok 2 lỗ nhưng la loại dài
-vime THK  fi16-20 
-khung nhôm thi nhìn chất nhom là đã bít quá là cứng cáp rồi
[ATTACH=CONF
Độ dày ước tính thế bật lửa
[ATTACH=CONFI

[A

-Giá 2800k ( có mấy chỗ trên Combo còn xót chưa ráp xong)

* plc fuji ở mục trên dã giảm còn 1800k
* xích nhựa + hộp số vẫn còn nhưng giá vẫn vay.heeee..ee

----------


## Trung Le

* cặp ray Mạ đen THK (hsr15) dai 430mm ht300..4 blok có cánh..chất lượng còn rất mới-rất bót
-Giá 600k

----------


## Trung Le

*Chấm pát cho bay len cao. Combo ht 1.5met nặng 50kg vẫn còn..Combo ht 550mm vẫn còn
(Hàng em món j con giá mà chua ghi "ĐÃ BÁN" là vẫn còn ạ)

LH em Zalo(dt) 091821.5550

----------


## duc.chu

> * mấy bộ Z mini (2 đen+1 trắng)
> - 2 bộ THK kr33 Full thép-1 bo nặng 4kg..vime fi10-b10..ht 70mm..chất lượng đều ok
> (co 1 bộ mất pát bắt động cơ)
> -giá 500k/1bo (đen)
> 
> 
> -bộ trắng AIA 
> HT 100mm..gắn liền theo 1moto,,day giác dộng cơ đủ vime fi 8 bước 5 thi pai (em lười chưa mở ra)
> Còn thi chất lượng ok 
> Giá 400k


mình gạch bộ trượt AIA bác check Zalo nhé

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* 2 thanh nhom  (100x80x5mm) dài 3,8met và (150x100x5mm) dai 4.2met
Giá 75k/1kg....CẮT THEO YÊU CÂU ĐỘ DÀI (mua từ 1met trở len)
Mời các bác xem hình 





LH em Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* bộ trượt LS dai 1200mm..ht 800mm 
-1 ray PMI 15(loại blok 4 đường bi) vime fi16 buoc 20 
-đẹp sang như hình 
-giá 2 trieu




Rat Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## thanhga

xin hỏi bộ ray này em lấy 1 cặp mà 4 block được không anh

----------


## Trung Le

> xin hỏi bộ ray này em lấy 1 cặp mà 4 block được khôngĐính kèm 66397 anh


-Dạ 1 cạp 4 blok em vẫn bán ạ..giá 2500k/2 cây ray (Mạ đen mới 95%) + 4 blok trên..
LH em Zalo +Sđt 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* plc IDEC :FC4A-C16R2
-đèn đóm lên như hình..chi tiết Thông số ghi trên vỏ các bác xem giúp
-hình thức:đẹp-ko vỡ dập-ko xước sát 
-giá :500k/1em.
   [ATTACH=CONFIG



* 1 em plc schneider (TWDLCAA24DRF)
-Đèn len nhu hình-ko dập vỡ sứt mẻ- các bác xem hình chi tiết giúp em ạ
-giá 500k/1em



*2 time OMRON (H3CR-A)
-đèn power len xanh như hình-hình thức ko vỡ dập vỡ-ko sứt mẻ
-300k/2 cai như hình


LH em qua Zalo(dt) 0918215550.....e rất mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## Trung Le

* ỦI MẤY BÁC RÀNH PLC ĐI QUA MÀ KO PHÁN :
CHO EM 1 CÂU. "HẠ GIÁ PLC ĐÊ..GIÁ ĐẤY ÔNG BÁN CHO MA TÂY À" để em Hạ giá từ sáng nay..
- HẠ GIÁ 6 em plc tren còn 500k/1em...xúc từ 3 em là còn 450k/1em

* 2 nguồn 24v như hình (24v-3A và 24v-2.1A)
-giá 400k/2 cái 



* driver TECO (JSDEP-15A)
-test va bao len đen như hình.vỏ còn trắng đẹp...còn lại em thua
-giá :400k(ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## Trung Le

Tiếp...
* cặp ray korea bản 25 dài 100cm gồm 4 blok loại blok có cánh(4 đường rãnh bi giống đường rãnh bi của hsr)
-chất lượng:trơn bót ko rơ sượng (xem hình chụp giúp em )
-giá 2100k/1 cặp (sl 2 cặp giống nhau)

[ATTACH=CONFIG


* thước cặp Mýutoyo japan(ko nắp pin) đo 200mm
-đầu mũi cặp tren dưới ko sứt mẻ j..tuy mất nắp pin nhưng em vẫn Sài binh thường( đã gắn băng keo len vo sở tư).
-Giá 850k/bao 3 ngày dùng thử..hàng ko OK trả lại e( ĐÃ BÁN)
[ATTACH=CONFIG]6

[ATTACH=CONFIG

-Băng bó :
[ATTACH=CONFIG]6


* cáp encuder dài 4 mét đầu đực cái
-giá 300k/2 sợi như hình...(có hơn 10 sợi)
(ĐÃ BÁN HẾT)


       LH em Zalo 0918215550 
     Em Rat va rất Rất mong các bác ủng hộ em...

----------


## Trung Le

Ớ.may quở ..hình ảnh đã có 
* Em cứ dặt THÙNG THUỐC CHUỘT NÀY Ở ĐÂY..bác nào đề kháng cao thi khuân về ạ..em thi chịu ko dùng đc
[ATTACH=C

[ATTACH=CONFIG

[ATTACH=CONFIG

[ATTACH=CO

----------


## Echip

> Tiếp...
> * cáp encuder dài 4 mét đầu đực cái
> -giá 300k/2 sợi như hình...(có hơn 10 sợi)
> [


Mình đặt 4 sợi cáp encoder nha. cho mình stk vào số 0937752618

----------

Trung Le

----------


## mactech

Em cũng lấy 2 sợi cáp như này nhé

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* moto quạt Thông gió in ĐỨC QUỐC XÃ (cs 320w..gần7kg) hãng HANNING
-chất lượng: trục cốt quay nhẹ..vỏ ngoài còn đẹp..4 tai gá bắt còn đủ như hình.. Thông tin xem giúp em tren đông cơ





-giá 500k
  LH em Zalo (0918215550)..cảm ơn

----------


## tuandd1

> * driver TECO (JSDEP-15A)
> -test va bao len đen như hình.vỏ còn trắng đẹp...còn lại em thua
> -giá :400k


Em này còn không bác, đã nt cho bác.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* up lại 2 cặp ray korea bản 25 dài 1met blok 4 đường bi loại có cánh
-giá 2100k/1cap+4blok


  Kết hợp với em dưới này 
* vime fi20-10 dài 670mm hành trình gan 600mm đủ gối bkbf15 -ko rơ+sượng
-giá 900k/1cay (sl có 2 cây như nhau) bác nào lấy luon khớp nối cho em nó thi +100k



LH em Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* đủ bộ dây đai+ puli+ mặt bích gắn tren combo
-cả bộ này em tháo rời ra từ bộ Combo ht 1.5met của em..mặt Bích gắn vừa 4 blok ray20.
-dây đai lõi thép bản rộng 4cm dài 3,6met


  Lỗ trục đút vừa fi14 (hộp số chi để minh hoạ)

 Bước răng


-giá 1300k/bộ dây đai+puli+ Mặt bích

>>>>>>>>>(Món hàng nào vẫn còn thi em KO ghi chữ (ĐÃ BÁN) )<<<<<<<

----------


## Trung Le

* MỚ XILANH khí lung tung soeng..tất cả vẫn hoạt động bình thường..kích thước các bác lấy bật lửa để ước tính ạ.
-giá 400k/ cả mớ(ĐÃ BÁN)




*xilanh trượt khí SMC ht 175mm
-Kích thước và giá em đã ghi trên hình




*giắc -giắc-
1 sợi dài 1.8met giá 200k/1soi




-LH em Zalo (dt) 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* mớ cảm biến sợi quang+cảm biến quang lung tung
-tất cả đều len nguồn(em chỉ biet test như vậy)+ sợi phát quang của cảm biến sợi quang là mới
-Giá 450k/cả mớ (như hình)

Chi tiết : mã của từng loại các bác xem giup em



* Xilanh khí Ht 680mm hàng smc i japan 
Chi tiết các bác xem hình giúp em-vẫn hoạt động ngon lành
-giá 750k




* Em mới có thêm 1 thằng cu nữa lên em xin HẠ GIÁ MẤY MÓN HÀNG để có $ mua sữa 
-mớ Xilanh khí (ở tren) giá 400k fix còn 300k(ĐÃ BÁN)

-2 nguồn 24v (korea)giá cũ 400k fix còn 300k

- 1cặp ray bản 25 dài 100cm  in korea  giá 2,1trieu fix còn 2trieu/2 thanh ray+4blok (có cánh)

- moto quạt cong nghiệp của ĐỨC giá 500k fix còn 400k

----------


## Trung Le

* MẤY CON động cơ giảm tốc 6w-40w-90w chỉ tiết+ giá em đã ghi trên hình ảnh
-tất cả đều hoạt động bình thường

-2 em 110v-40wcó phanh từ

* em 90w ko có hộp giảm tốc 
- em 6w+ bộ diều tốc


* driver 200w ktra len nguồn như hình
-giá 300k

----------


## Trung Le

E "Chấm phát".

----------


## Trung Le

Moi móc Lục lọi ra được mấy blok cho ray30

* 4 blok ABBA (BCS30B) loại 4 đường bi đệm nhựa...bi bọng sáng sủa va đủ bi hết (loại blok này dùng đc cho ray THK (mã SHS )
 em đã cho thử 2 đứa này vào với nhau thi KHÍT KHÌN KHỊT..
-Giá 500k/2blok hoặc 800k/4 blok 



* 4 blok hiwn30 (hàng mới kứng) => bán hộ thẳng CHÁU
-giá 500k/1blok (sl có 4 cai) 



-Ngoài ra con mớ hộp số cho sẹvo 400w ty lệ 1:5 giá 350k/1em
(giá uu tiên cụ nào múc hết )


LIen hẹ em nhanh nhất qua (dt)Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* cặp ray IKO bản 20 dai 280 (Mạ đen ) ht đc 120mm
-ko rơ sượng j+ 4 blok đủ bi

Giá 400k

* thanh răng+ bánh răng
-chiều dai 70cm răng ko sứt mẻ hay gay răng nao
- bánh răng lỗ trục vừa fi19 
-cả 2 còn rất khít ko rơ j hết 

-giá 500k

* mấy món nhi nhằng (gá treo màn hình(xoay đc các hướng)+ cân treo (10k) +móc treo đồ (thong tin ghi tren sản phẩm)

-giá 400k( ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## thuhanoi

> * 
> 
> * mấy món nhi nhằng (gá treo màn hình(xoay đc các hướng)+ cân treo (10k) +móc treo đồ (thong tin ghi tren sản phẩm)
> 
> -giá 400k/3 món trên


Mình lấy nhé

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* bộ bàn T chữ thập XY ht 90x140mm cho bác nào về chế máy phay mini 
-ray mang cá có chỉnh độ rơ 
-vime cơ bước ren 2mm.
-chất lượng vẫn Sài ngon.đã vệ sinh sạch sẽ dầu mỡ ..mời các bác xem ảnh



Giá 1400k(giá chỉ có bộ XY -ko có tấm nhom đế)
-Vi Trc em mua về làm con phay cơ mini..nhưng thấy ht thay nhỏ quá len lại rỡ ra bán.
Show em nó chút 


* mặt Bích tháo ra từ Combo cho bác nào cần 
Kich thước lỗ ốc vừa blok ray 25..khoản cách 2 blok của 2 ray (tinh từ tam lỗ ốc )là 140mm
-chi tiết nữa xem tren hình giúp em 



-giá 400k

----------


## Trung Le

* MỚ ĐIEN ĐÓM NHƯ HÌNH 
* đk nhiệt độ AUTONICS (đã test tất cả đều ok)
-giá 150k/1 cái.
[ATTACH=


* bộ đếm OMRON 
- đã test ok 
[ATTA
[ATTACH=CONFIG]67833[/

Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## Trung Le

* mâm cặp 3 chấu D=160mm.
-e mua về nhưng lại ko dung đến..Chi tiết đã trên hình ảnh.
-giá 1trieu
[ATTACH=CONFIG]67875
Đính kèm 67876
[ATTACH=CONFIG]678


* đăng lại hình mấy cai lọc khí pesto+ alantic
-mở ruột các bác xem..cốc lọc ko thấy dập nứt ở đâu cả..đông hồ 1 cai bị gãy kim nhưng vẫn hoạt động đc
-400k/3 cái
[ATTACH=CONFIG]67

Đính kèm 67877


Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Ga con

Cho em xem hình mâm cặp, ok e gạch nhé bác.

Thanks.

----------


## Trung Le

CỤ GÀ TO ngoài đảo len "ko cho gạch" hee..e
Len Mâm cặp vẫn còn ạ

----------

Ga con

----------


## aiemphuong

biểu tượng đó hình như hàng nhật, nhớ lúc trc mua mấy cái tool nhật có cái biểu tượng đấy
chắc liên quan

----------

Trung Le

----------


## kzam

> biểu tượng đó hình như hàng nhật, nhớ lúc trc mua mấy cái tool nhật có cái biểu tượng đấy
> chắc liên quan


JIS - Japanese Industrial Standard, tiêu chuẩn Nhật.

----------

aiemphuong, Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

Dạ đúng ạ..e thank 2 bác 
Măm cặp đó nó là hàng JAPAN.

----------


## Trung Le

* 2 cặp cảm biến vùng AUTONIC (dai 250mm và 180mm)
-đã test ok..hình thức còn đẹp mặt kính ko xước 
-giá 500k/2 cặp(ĐÃ BÁN)




Tạm thế đã Mai e dọn nhà lại gom vào rồi đăng bán tiếp

----------


## thuyetnq

> * 2 cặp cảm biến vùng AUTONIC (dai 250mm và 180mm)
> -đã test ok..hình thức còn đẹp mặt kính ko xước 
> -giá 500k/2 cặp dưới


 Anh lấy 2 cặp nầy nhé.
Nhắn lại giúp anh số TK Vietcombank.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* khung giá để đồ (THÁO RỜI RA ĐƯỢC )kích thước d130x R46x C 120cm
-Chất liệu = thép ống tròn fi30 đc ghép với nhau va chia ra đc 4 tầng để xếp đồ..
- loại này bác nào làm ở khu công nghiệp chắc biết về khả nặng chịu tải+ Độ cứng vững cao.
-tháo rời ra để vận chuỵen rất gọn nhẹ  
-giá 900k 
hoặc nếu bác lo cước vận chuyển cao thi +100k nữa em bao ship( chi TU MIEN BẮC ĐẾN ĐÀ NẴNG)

----------


## Trung Le

* mớ van điện từ + van điều áp đều của smc JAPAN 
-hiện trạng hình sao hàng vậy-tất cả vẫn hoạt động tốt
-giá 400k/cả hình(đã bao gồm phí ship)



* máy khử ion thi pải hay jj đó 
-dây giắc dài ngoằn..bao len nguồn..dành cho bác nào về ngam kiu 
-giá 250k
(rieng tiền dây giấc thoi cũng tới gần tới giá này rồi ạ)



Tạm thế đã..mai e lại moi móc tiếp để phục vụ các bác...hiii

----------


## Mới CNC

> * khung giá để đồ (THÁO RỜI RA ĐƯỢC )kích thước d130x R46x C 120cm
> -Chất liệu = thép ống tròn fi30 đc ghép với nhau va chia ra đc 4 tầng để xếp đồ..
> - loại này bác nào làm ở khu công nghiệp chắc biết về khả nặng chịu tải+ Độ cứng vững cao.
> -tháo rời ra để vận chuỵen rất gọn nhẹ  
> -giá 900k 
> hoặc nếu bác lo cước vận chuyển cao thi +100k nữa em bao ship( chi TU MIEN BẮC ĐẾN ĐÀ NẴNG)


Cái này chỉ có 2 tấm đan thôi hả bác trung lê?

----------


## Trung Le

Có đủ 3 tấm đan ạ..do em dọn đồ lên quen ko đặt lên chụp..
Va có luon cả 4 bánh xe (co 2 bánh vỡ cao su.chi còn vành)

----------


## phuocminhhoa

Buôn bán kiểu gì kì vậy ? Mua cây thước kẹp giờ có vấn đề thì nt ko trả lời, đt ko nghe máy? Bác xem lại cách buôn bán của mình đi nhé. Buôn bán kiểu vậy ko tồn tại đc đâu.

----------


## kzam

> Buôn bán kiểu gì kì vậy ? Mua cây thước kẹp giờ có vấn đề thì nt ko trả lời, đt ko nghe máy? Bác xem lại cách buôn bán của mình đi nhé. Buôn bán kiểu vậy ko tồn tại đc đâu.


Bác ấy ngày ngủ, đêm làm. Bác đừng nóng!

----------


## taka.1503

> Buôn bán kiểu gì kì vậy ? Mua cây thước kẹp giờ có vấn đề thì nt ko trả lời, đt ko nghe máy? Bác xem lại cách buôn bán của mình đi nhé. Buôn bán kiểu vậy ko tồn tại đc đâu.


Nếu nói về thái độ buôn bán thì bác Trung nhiệt tình lắm bác ạ! cứ từ từ giải quyết.

----------


## gray1602

Ông này liên lạc tầm từ 1 giờ đêm đến 4h sáng là đc nhé.

----------


## sonnc1990

Săp dậy rồi tý bác nhắn zalo trước đi

----------


## Trung Le

Dạ trc tiên em xin cảm on các bác đã có cái nhìn thiện cảm đến em..em an cỗ đưa em gái tuổi HỔ(1986)lấy đc chồng(28/12-1/1)xong bẹp đến mãi tối qua mới hiện hình..xem Zalo thấy mấy bác nt Zalo bảo là em có đơn kiện.
Chuyện ko to tác j đâu..là ntn...em có bán 1 cây thước kẹp mysuto 200mm (đã qua sử dụng mất nắp pin)cho bác PHƯỚCMINHHOA..trong mục đăng bán món hàng này em có ghi kèm theo :

giá 1 triệu bao Sài 1 tuần và 850k hàng như hình ảnh (vi cây thước này em vẫn sử dụng và vẫn ok) loại này nếu tèo là chắc khó chụp hình hay test để bác bác xem...trong giao dịch em ok fix giá 850k và bao sử dụng 1 tuần..
  Chú thích :
vi chỉ có lẽ duy cay thước này là em nói bao thời gian sử dụng vi ko có náp pin..để các bác an tâm hơn khi mua..
Ngày (27/11/2018) bác Phướcminhhoa đã nhan đc thước ko có cằn nhằn j về chất lượng ngoài viec đổi ko bit cách đổi hệ mm sang inh...Roi htrc bác PHƯỚCMINHHOA (27/12/2018) nt Zalo em là nói em bán thước đểu ko về zero và  thước bị trộn ruột jj đấy..va nói khá nặng lời 
Vây Theo các bác em làm sai hay bác PHƯỚCMINHHOA trách sai em trong vụ này.



Sự viec chỉ có vậy thôi..
EM CẢM ƠN 

ĐẦU NĂM CÓ CHÚT GIAN NAN NHẸ ĐỂ
     CHO CUỐI NĂM CÓ CHÚT HẬU...HIII

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Bác Trung này mua bán nhiệt tình mà, mình mua mấy món thấy ok hết từ khâu tư vấn, gửi hàng.

----------


## phuocminhhoa

Vấn đề tôi đề cập đến đây là về thái độ của bác khi bác đã bán hàng đi. Việc cây thước đấy ko có chuyển đc hệ inch và mm là do cậu đã đổi bộ đếm của nó từ 1 cây nào đó sang cây bác rao bán mà bác ko ghi rõ trong mục rao ( ko trung thực khi rao hàng), và tôi nhấn mạnh cho bác bít rằng rôi không hề trách bác vấn đề đó nhưng tôi nói về thái độ của bác khi bác đã đẩy được hàng. Ngày 27/11 khi tôi nhận đc hàng và tôi phát hiện ra cây thước có vạch inch và mm thì trên hộp thể hiện của nó cũng phải có nút để chuyển nhưng cây thước của bác bán cho tôi thì lại ko có. Tôi có nhắn tin hỏi bác và bác trả lời ko đúng vấn đề tôi hởi bác, hay bác sợ cái gì thì tôi ko bít. Và bác cũng im bặt luôn. Tôi nt cho bác mấy lần bác cũng ko trả lời. Đến ngày 30/11( sau 3 ngày bao dùng) tôi hỏi về 1 món hàng khác thì bác mới lại trả lời tôi. Đến ngày 28/12 khi tôi mang cây thước ra sài thì nó lại bị lỗi nút zero thì tôi có nt và gọi trên zalo thì bác lại tiếp tục ko trả lời mặc dù bác onl và đọc tn của tôi. Tôi gọi liên tục 2 cuộc đt bác cũng ko nghe máy. Tôi có nt và phàn nàn bác về thái độ bán hàng của bác. Cho tôi hỏi các bác ở forum là mệt đến cỡ nào thì khi khách hàng có vấn đề trục trặc gọi điện cũng ko bắt đc máy vaf báo cho khách hàng 1 câu là mình đang mệt, lát giải quyết sau? Còn sau đây là ít hình ảnh thể hiện cho việc bán hàng ko trung thực và chứng minh cho việc cây thước tôi mua đã bị tráo đổi. Các ace hãy để ý cái số seri trên cây thước. Đầu năm rãnh rang nên nói đến đây thôi. 
đây là cây thước tôi nhận được
Và đây là cây thước cùng hộp thể hiện rin của nó trong 1 mục mua bán khác


Và đây là các đoạn nt trên zalo. Các bác thấy như vậy có là nặng lời ko ạ?













Và điều cuối cùng tôi chỉ muốn nhắc với bác rằng: người ta không nói ra không phải là ng ta không biết. Cho nên bán hàng phải thành thật và có tâm.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Trucvt

Tốt nhất là đ/c Trung Lee nhận lại thước và hoàn lại tiền cho bạn phuocminhhoa.

Ý kiến tôi thế thôi ạ.

----------

Diyodira, nguyennhungcdtht, phuocminhhoa, Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

Chính xác đến h bác nói vấn đề TRÁO thước tôi vẫn chưa hiểu là sao..trao từ thước JAPAN sang JAPAN hay từ thước tàu sang JAPAN.
Còn Hàng từ xưa đến h khi bị lỗi tôi chua bao h để khách nói đến lời phàn làn lần thứ 2..toi đã chủ động đưa ra ý kiến đổi hàng hoặc trả lại tiền Ck..bác bảo toi trốn tránh trách nhiệm khi bác hỏi đổi hệ mm sang inh..noi thật đến toi toi còn ko bit đổi kiểu j thi sao mà tra lời lại bác dc.
rồi trách cứ là bác nt dt toi ko trả lời..máy dt+ Zalo lúc nào cũng mở..nhưng dt sẽ ở chế độ im lặng khi toi ngủ.bác chua j đã Phùng  Phùng tẹt tẹt nói toi ko trách nhiệm..bác chỉ  An nói hồ đồ đều lớn tuổi rồi làm sao lời nói minh có chút suy nghĩ.
Còn về cây thước toi sẽ chỉ nhận lại khi tính trạng + sử dụng ok như trc lúc toi giao cho bác.

----------


## Trung Le

Dọn rác tiếp mở màn 2019
* BỘ ĐO MOMEM SỞ QOẮN BONOCHI new 99% chưa qua sử dụng-hàng sưu tầm đồ cổ(có bác j trên forum minh có cái mới cáu)
- HỘP NGUYÊN như hình
-bác nào đón về để dọa cuộc đời..(loại điện tử bây h thi quá thường..h chơi hàng cơ cuộc đời mới sợ.haaa.â)


-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)
* camera chụp ma dùng trong công nghiệp 
E Chua tét nhưng em dam tự tin bao sống(vi tay em tháo ra từ máy công nghiệp đang hoạt động)
-hàng chỉ có như hình chụp 




Giá 70(đã bán)

* bộ Z +trụ C cho máy mini
-ht 90mm vime fi10 bước 10-ray csk 15 Mạ đen..




-giá 1050k CẢ CỤM 
(Tấm nhom mặt Bích Z hơi nhiều lỗ..em se thay thế miếng nhom khác vào nếu bác nào có yeu cầu)

LH em (Zalo) 0918215550
Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## Xuan Gio

Em tam gạch cái này nha bác




> Dọn rác tiếp mở màn 2019
> * BỘ ĐO MOMEM SỞ QOẮN BONOCHI new 99% chưa qua sử dụng-hàng sưu tầm đồ cổ(có bác j trên forum minh có cái mới cáu)
> - HỘP NGUYÊN như hình
> -bác nào đón về để dọa cuộc đời..(loại điện tử bây h thi quá thường..h chơi hàng cơ cuộc đời mới sợ.haaa.â)
> 
> 
> -giá 501k

----------

Trung Le

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Chính xác đến h bác nói vấn đề TRÁO thước tôi vẫn chưa hiểu là sao..trao từ thước JAPAN sang JAPAN hay từ thước tàu sang JAPAN.
> Còn Hàng từ xưa đến h khi bị lỗi tôi chua bao h để khách nói đến lời phàn làn lần thứ 2..toi đã chủ động đưa ra ý kiến đổi hàng hoặc trả lại tiền Ck..bác bảo toi trốn tránh trách nhiệm khi bác hỏi đổi hệ mm sang inh..noi thật đến toi toi còn ko bit đổi kiểu j thi sao mà tra lời lại bác dc.
> rồi trách cứ là bác nt dt toi ko trả lời..máy dt+ Zalo lúc nào cũng mở..nhưng dt sẽ ở chế độ im lặng khi toi ngủ.bác chua j đã Phùng  Phùng tẹt tẹt nói toi ko trách nhiệm..bác chỉ  An nói hồ đồ đều lớn tuổi rồi làm sao lời nói minh có chút suy nghĩ.
> Còn về cây thước toi sẽ chỉ nhận lại khi tính trạng + sử dụng ok như trc lúc toi giao cho bác.


Tôi nói rất rõ ràng là “trộn” thước. Bác có hiểu đc khái niệm trộn hay ko? Hay bác hiểu mà cố tình đánh lận con đen là đem đồ Japan thay sang đồ Japan ko phải trộn? Còn việc đổi ko đc từ hệ inch sang hệ mm ko được là vì bác đã thay đổi bộ đếm của nó. Điều này tôi đã chứng minh trong những hình ảnh tôi đưa ra trong comment trên. Tôi nói bác trốn tránh trách nhiệm đều có những chứng cứ chứng minh rõ ràng mà mọi người đọc đều hiểu chỉ có mình bác cố tình ko hiểu. Tôi nói đều có những chứng minh cho điều tôi nói  mà bác nói  là ăn nói hồ đồ thì ae trong đây sẽ tự đánh giá bác. 
Còn về việc bác bảo bác chỉ nhận lại khi tình trạng + sử dụng ok trong khi bác biết là tôi đã báo bác là ko về zero được thì bác là 1 con người như thế nào? Thế là bác cố tình chuyển hàng gần hư hỏng cho tôi rồi bây giờ chính thức từ chối trách nhiệm? Nhưng thông báo cho bác bít là hiện tại cây thước vẫn ok như khi nó mới về với tôi. Tôi chỉ định góp ý với bác về phong cách bán hàng của bác ko có ý định trả lại nó nhưng bác đã nói vậy thì tôi sẽ đưa hình ảnh hiện tại của nó cho bác + tài khoản của tôi cho bác chuyển lại tiền( bên zalo) sau đó tôi sẽ chuyển trả lại cây thước cho bác.

----------


## sonnc1990

E thấy phần lớn do cách sử dụng thì đúng hơn. Nút zero là để set về 0 khi nhấn nhả. Và nếu nhấn giữ mấy giây thì là chuyển hệ in/mm. Vấn đề ở đây gây bàn cãi là lúc đầu set về 0 được thì có nghĩa là nút đó chưa bị gì. Đến hiện tại không bấm được nữa thì giữa người bán và người mua đang có sự hoài nghi là bị hỏng do không set được sang hệ inch/ sẻ về 0. Hay là được hỏng do có sự chọc ngoáy gì đó. Mong là 2 bác có thể dàn xếp tìm hiểu nguyên nhân chung thay vì tự sửa/nghĩ nó ko hỏng thì hơn

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> E thấy phần lớn do cách sử dụng thì đúng hơn. Nút zero là để set về 0 khi nhấn nhả. Và nếu nhấn giữ mấy giây thì là chuyển hệ in/mm. Vấn đề ở đây gây bàn cãi là lúc đầu set về 0 được thì có nghĩa là nút đó chưa bị gì. Đến hiện tại không bấm được nữa thì giữa người bán và người mua đang có sự hoài nghi là bị hỏng do không set được sang hệ inch/ sẻ về 0. Hay là được hỏng do có sự chọc ngoáy gì đó. Mong là 2 bác có thể dàn xếp tìm hiểu nguyên nhân chung thay vì tự sửa/nghĩ nó ko hỏng thì hơn


Vâng bác, em cũng mong được như lời bacs nói. Nhưng bác ấy cứ nghĩ bác ấy 10 tháng 9 ngày. 

Đây các bác xem. Em gởi video và hình ảnh cho bác ấy từ giữa giờ chiều. Đến hiện giờ( lúc đang nt) thì thể hiện trên hình ảnh chụp màn
 hình đó,các bác cũng thấy, bác ấy vừa online 5 phút trước mà bác ấy ko thèm đọc tn của em. Vậy thì các bác có thấy bác chủ topic này có phải cố tình lừa tôi hay ko? Tôi mong các bác admin vào cuộc giải quyết về người bán hàng này triệt để. Đừng để trường hợp như tôi xảy ra nữa. Vì vấn đề về người bán hàng này từng xảy ra rồi. Mong các bác admin lên tiếng.

----------


## Trung Le

Ê ông Hoạ ơi...
Toi xem video của ong lúc nào là ở tôi..nếu ong dùng 1 từ toi LỪA ông..thi toi sẽ làm theo đúng lời toi nói khi đăng sản phẩm bán đấy(bao Sài 1 tuần)..còn theo luật mua bán mà quá thoiwf gian bao sử dụng cho du món hàng đó như nào thi ben bán ko bao h nhan lại hàng....con tôi nói nhận lại hàng của toi bán cho ong khi tính trạng hàng vẫn ok..là toi nhận lại và Ck lại ong
 Còn Ong mở mồm ra nói toi bán hàng lừa đảo..(em xin lỗi các thành viên forum em viết tắt từ này)
.ĐM hàng lừa đảo mà..mồm ông noi ở tren là cay thước vẫn ok..vẫn zero về O đc..toi ko hiểu cái đầu ong co bị làm sao ko

Thôi..h tóm lại
 là ong sẽ nhận đc tiền (850k) khi toi nhạn lại cay thước như mồm ong nói..

(Mà xem qua clip là cay thước của toi bị ong tháo ốc ra rồi đấy)..

----------


## Trung Le

Còn toi nói lại ong nghe điều này.
Ông có nhận đc lại tiền cay thước là ong pải cảm on anh trucvt ở hnoi..toi đọc lời bình của anh viết ở tren + mấy bác nt rieng cho toi len toi mới nhận lại hàng đó.
Còn dựa vào quyền lợi trong mua bán của toi và ông .ông xem ong có đủ ko.(quá hạn bao sử dụng..tự ý mở ốc vít ra)

Ông Hiểu ko

----------


## Trung Le

* 4 van đóng mở KVS pn20 + đầu nối nhanh(đã qua sử dụng)
- chi tiết các bác xem giúp em..e chỉ bảo đảm là gắn vào ko bị rò khí.


-giá 400k/2cai hoặc 700k/4cai
Fix giá còn 350k/2cai và 600k/4 cái hoặc 200k/1cai
(Có 1cai thiếu cần gạt)

* may bộ giắc đầu encuder dài 2,5met 
-vi thấy dây rợ lằng nhằng len em đánh dấu (mầu đỏ và xanh) để các bác hình dung đc chiều dài
-Toàn thể 1 bộ như này

-kiểu đầu giắc+chiều dài mỗi đoạn+ giá của 2 bộ 

-
-Giá (đã bán hết)

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Còn toi nói lại ong nghe điều này.
> Ông có nhận đc lại tiền cay thước là ong pải cảm on anh trucvt ở hnoi..toi đọc lời bình của anh viết ở tren + mấy bác nt rieng cho toi len toi mới nhận lại hàng đó.
> Còn dựa vào quyền lợi trong mua bán của toi và ông .ông xem ong có đủ ko.(quá hạn bao sử dụng..tự ý mở ốc vít ra)
> 
> Ông Hiểu ko


Xin lỗi, tôi phải hỏi là oing có hiểu hay ko ấy? Tôi nói đến như vậy mà ông vẫn giả ngu? Hay là ông ngu thật?. Còn về quyền lợi thì ngay từ đầu tôi có nói trả ko? Tôi chỉ yêu cầu về trách nhiệm của 1 ng bán. Ông mở mồm ra thách tôi trả lại cây thước khi nó ok, thì tôi trả lại cho ông đấy. Còn việc tháo cây thước mới rõ hơn về việc tráo đổi cây thước của ông quá tệ, thể hiện 1 con người làm ko hết trách nhiệm, 1 con người vô trách nhiệm với nghề nghiệp, tháo ra thay qua cây thước nó dính bụi bẩn vcl thế kia mà cũng ko chùi đc mà để y vậy lắp vào nên nó lúc đc lúc ko nút zero đấy. 
Còn bây giờ ông bảo lấy quyền lợi và trách nhiệm mua bán ra doạ tôi ah? Trách nhiệm của ông ông có làm đc đâu mà tôi ko tháo ốc. Ng bán như l đéo có trách nhiệm thì phải tháo ốc ra sửa chữa chứ. Ko tháo để vất 850k đó qua cửa sổ àh?
Còn chuyện tôi phải chuyển hàng trước cho bác thì bác quên đi. Khi bác bán cho tôi, tôi chuyển tiền cho bác trước, tôi chỉ nhận đc 1 hình ảnh ko đc 1 cái clip như tôi đã gởi vậy mà giờ bác lại bảo tôi chuyển lại thước thì bác mới chuyển tiền àh? Mua hàng của bác COD còn ko đc. Lúc nào bác cũng cầm cái cán thế? Sao lúc nào bác cũng khôn hết phần của thiên hạ thế?
Tôi gởi clip và tk cho bác rồi. Bác chuyển lại tiền cho tôi thì tôi sẽ chuyển trả lại cây thước y vậy cho bác, khuyến mãi thêm cho bác 1 cái hộp gỗ nữa.

----------


## Trung Le

* khung treo màn hình máy tính xoay đc các hướng + dây nguồn (dai 2,5-3met-1 cai đầu phích có gắn cầu chì)
[ATTACH=CONFIG]

Đính kèm 68779
-giá 300k/cả hình
(Đã bán)

* fix giá mấy cai van đong mở kvs (hình xem ở trên giup em-mục nhiều chữ viết..)
-350k/2cai-600k/4 cái

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> * khung treo màn hình máy tính xoay đc các hướng + dây nguồn (dai 2,5-3met-1 cai đầu phích có gắn cầu chì)
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]
> 
> Đính kèm 68779
> -giá 300k/cả hình
> (Đã bán)
> 
> * fix giá mấy cai van đong mở kvs (hình xem ở trên giup em-mục nhiều chữ viết..)
> -350k/2cai-600k/4 cái


Đến giờ thì tôi chắc chắn rằng chủ topic này cố tình lừa bán tôi cây thước này nên tôi đề nghị các bác min mod vào cuộc để làm trong sạch những người bán hàng trong diễn đàn này đi ạ? Chứ sao để 1 người bán ko có tâm, cố tình lừa phỉnh người mua như thế này tồn tại trong 1 diễn đàn tốt như thế này được ạ?

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Vấn đề tôi đề cập đến đây là về thái độ của bác khi bác đã bán hàng đi. Việc cây thước đấy ko có chuyển đc hệ inch và mm là do cậu đã đổi bộ đếm của nó từ 1 cây nào đó sang cây bác rao bán mà bác ko ghi rõ trong mục rao ( ko trung thực khi rao hàng), và tôi nhấn mạnh cho bác bít rằng rôi không hề trách bác vấn đề đó nhưng tôi nói về thái độ của bác khi bác đã đẩy được hàng. Ngày 27/11 khi tôi nhận đc hàng và tôi phát hiện ra cây thước có vạch inch và mm thì trên hộp thể hiện của nó cũng phải có nút để chuyển nhưng cây thước của bác bán cho tôi thì lại ko có. Tôi có nhắn tin hỏi bác và bác trả lời ko đúng vấn đề tôi hởi bác, hay bác sợ cái gì thì tôi ko bít. Và bác cũng im bặt luôn. Tôi nt cho bác mấy lần bác cũng ko trả lời. Đến ngày 30/11( sau 3 ngày bao dùng) tôi hỏi về 1 món hàng khác thì bác mới lại trả lời tôi. Đến ngày 28/12 khi tôi mang cây thước ra sài thì nó lại bị lỗi nút zero thì tôi có nt và gọi trên zalo thì bác lại tiếp tục ko trả lời mặc dù bác onl và đọc tn của tôi. Tôi gọi liên tục 2 cuộc đt bác cũng ko nghe máy. Tôi có nt và phàn nàn bác về thái độ bán hàng của bác. Cho tôi hỏi các bác ở forum là mệt đến cỡ nào thì khi khách hàng có vấn đề trục trặc gọi điện cũng ko bắt đc máy vaf báo cho khách hàng 1 câu là mình đang mệt, lát giải quyết sau? Còn sau đây là ít hình ảnh thể hiện cho việc bán hàng ko trung thực và chứng minh cho việc cây thước tôi mua đã bị tráo đổi. Các ace hãy để ý cái số seri trên cây thước. Đầu năm rãnh rang nên nói đến đây thôi. 
> Đính kèm 68567đây là cây thước tôi nhận được
> Và đây là cây thước cùng hộp thể hiện rin của nó trong 1 mục mua bán khác
> Đính kèm 68568
> Đính kèm 68569Đính kèm 68566
> Và đây là các đoạn nt trên zalo. Các bác thấy như vậy có là nặng lời ko ạ?
> Đính kèm 68570
> Đính kèm 68571
> Đính kèm 68572
> ...


lên cho các bác mua sau biết mà cẩn thận. Phải hỏi thật kĩ trước khi chốt và phải nhận hàng bằng phương án COD để có thể kiểm tra lại hàng thật kĩ.

----------


## Trung Le

Này ong HOẠ Ơi...ông viết mà tôi chán ko cả muốn đọc..vì cái đầu của ông "có vấn đề" ông xem đi "cài lại phần mềm" đi..
-Còn toi đã nói o mục trên roi thi cứ vậy mà làm.

----------


## sieunhim

Xin lỗi các bác e nhiều ch vì cũng đang me tìm hàng mà cứ đọc mấy cái cmt dài dài thấy ko ok. E góp ý thế này các bác thông củm.
1. Khẳng định 1 ng lừa đảo hay ko thì phốt nó rõ ràng chút. Tái phạm thì ad sẽ trảm thôi khi đó hoạt động trên này còn khó huống hồ bán hàng
2. Việc của 2 bác e thấy cũng dễ giải quyết mà sao lằng nhằng quá
Số tiền cũng ko nhiều. Bác Hoa muốn lấy lại tiền thì cứ trả hang-bác trung lê đã nói sẽ ch tiền cho bác khi nhận hàng vậy cứ tin 1 lần nữa đi. chứ ng bán hàng thu lại cho bác mà bác bảo ng ta trả tiền bác trc nghe nó hơi ngược. Nếu bác trung lê ko trả tiền thì coi như bác mua bài học đi (vào cnc e trả tiền ngu cũng nhiều lắm). Khi đó bác trung lê sẽ đc con tép mà mất cả cái ao cá. Dân buôn bán sẽ ko làm vậy.
Tks các bác. E đi coi đá banh

----------

tiinicat, Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

> Xin lỗi các bác e nhiều ch vì cũng đang me tìm hàng mà cứ đọc mấy cái cmt dài dài thấy ko ok. E góp ý thế này các bác thông củm.
> 1. Khẳng định 1 ng lừa đảo hay ko thì phốt nó rõ ràng chút. Tái phạm thì ad sẽ trảm thôi khi đó hoạt động trên này còn khó huống hồ bán hàng
> 2. Việc của 2 bác e thấy cũng dễ giải quyết mà sao lằng nhằng quá
> Số tiền cũng ko nhiều. Bác Hoa muốn lấy lại tiền thì cứ trả hang-bác trung lê đã nói sẽ ch tiền cho bác khi nhận hàng vậy cứ tin 1 lần nữa đi. chứ ng bán hàng thu lại cho bác mà bác bảo ng ta trả tiền bác trc nghe nó hơi ngược. Nếu bác trung lê ko trả tiền thì coi như bác mua bài học đi (vào cnc e trả tiền ngu cũng nhiều lắm). Khi đó bác trung lê sẽ đc con tép mà mất cả cái ao cá. Dân buôn bán sẽ ko làm vậy.
> Tks các bác. E đi coi đá banh


Em KẾT NHẤT. Câu nói của bác SIÊUNHIM
( ĐƯỢC CON TÉP..MÀ MẤT CẢ CÁI AO CÁ)

----------

tiinicat

----------


## cuongmay

> Xin lỗi, tôi phải hỏi là oing có hiểu hay ko ấy? Tôi nói đến như vậy mà ông vẫn giả ngu? Hay là ông ngu thật?. Còn về quyền lợi thì ngay từ đầu tôi có nói trả ko? Tôi chỉ yêu cầu về trách nhiệm của 1 ng bán. Ông mở mồm ra thách tôi trả lại cây thước khi nó ok, thì tôi trả lại cho ông đấy. Còn việc tháo cây thước mới rõ hơn về việc tráo đổi cây thước của ông quá tệ, thể hiện 1 con người làm ko hết trách nhiệm, 1 con người vô trách nhiệm với nghề nghiệp, tháo ra thay qua cây thước nó dính bụi bẩn vcl thế kia mà cũng ko chùi đc mà để y vậy lắp vào nên nó lúc đc lúc ko nút zero đấy. 
> Còn bây giờ ông bảo lấy quyền lợi và trách nhiệm mua bán ra doạ tôi ah? Trách nhiệm của ông ông có làm đc đâu mà tôi ko tháo ốc. Ng bán như l đéo có trách nhiệm thì phải tháo ốc ra sửa chữa chứ. Ko tháo để vất 850k đó qua cửa sổ àh?
> Còn chuyện tôi phải chuyển hàng trước cho bác thì bác quên đi. Khi bác bán cho tôi, tôi chuyển tiền cho bác trước, tôi chỉ nhận đc 1 hình ảnh ko đc 1 cái clip như tôi đã gởi vậy mà giờ bác lại bảo tôi chuyển lại thước thì bác mới chuyển tiền àh? Mua hàng của bác COD còn ko đc. Lúc nào bác cũng cầm cái cán thế? Sao lúc nào bác cũng khôn hết phần của thiên hạ thế?
> Tôi gởi clip và tk cho bác rồi. Bác chuyển lại tiền cho tôi thì tôi sẽ chuyển trả lại cây thước y vậy cho bác, khuyến mãi thêm cho bác 1 cái hộp gỗ nữa.


không biết thỏa thuận riêng của các bạn thế nào chứ tôi thấy mua hàng các hãng lớn  mà người dùng tự tháo ra là họ không có trách nhiệm nữa  , quá thời hạn đổi trả cũng không cho trả nữa . hàng không có lỗi sản xuất cũng không cho trả . muốn trả phải đem sản phẩm tới trước người ta kiểm tra xong mới được lấy tiền .

----------

Trucvt, Trung Le

----------


## CKD

Có cái Chuyên mục *Câu chuyện cảnh giác* mà sao không cho nó vào đây nhỉ? 

Có mấy việc thế này!
1. Ai cũng muốn thu về cái lợi cho bản thân mình. Nên khi thấy lợi thì thường quên những việc khác.
2. Có rất nhiều khuyến cáo các bạn khi tham gia giao dịch trên diễn đàn. Nhưng thông thường là ít ai chú ý.
3. Khi có chút xíu vấn đề, thì yêu cầu MOD can thiệp? Mình cũng cố gắng theo dõi nhưng cuối cùng cũng chưa hiểu rỏ được vấn đề là gì.

Nhân đây cũng khuyến nghị những bác tham gia bán hàng tùy tình hình mà Ghi chú rỏ ràng. VD
1. Hàng đã mua xin miễn đổi trả.
2. Hàng không bảo hành
3. Hàng không kiểm, không test
4. Hàng đã vệ sinh
5. Hàng đã sửa chữa
6. v.v....

----------

khoa.address, Trucvt, Trung Le

----------


## aiemphuong

Thì bác Hoa gửi hàng cho bác Trung, r bác Trung gửi lại tiền. Hay bác k tự tin cây thước ko giữ dc hiện trạng như lúc giao dịch. Hay có gì khó khăn thì nói ra cùng giải quyết, ng ta còn bán hàng k vì vài trăm mà 2 lời đâu.

----------

Trucvt, Trung Le

----------


## tuandd1

> Đến giờ thì tôi chắc chắn rằng chủ topic này cố tình lừa bán tôi cây thước này nên tôi đề nghị các bác min mod vào cuộc để làm trong sạch những người bán hàng trong diễn đàn này đi ạ? Chứ sao để 1 người bán ko có tâm, cố tình lừa phỉnh người mua như thế này tồn tại trong 1 diễn đàn tốt như thế này được ạ?


em thấy bác làm vậy sai luật điễn đàn, và sai mục, bác nên đăng đúng chủ đề, sau đó hạ hồi phân giải. Bác vô phá của người khác chính bác cũng phạm luật diễn đàn, thiếu tôn trọng người khác. Thân ái.

----------

Trucvt, Trung Le

----------


## kzam

Em cũng thắc mắc sao ko vào box phân giải mà phải vào đây. Bác Trung cũng đồng ý trả rồi, bác Hoa gửi ra lại đi là xong. Mod dọn lại bài cho bác Trung là ok.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Xin lỗi các bác e nhiều ch vì cũng đang me tìm hàng mà cứ đọc mấy cái cmt dài dài thấy ko ok. E góp ý thế này các bác thông củm.
> 1. Khẳng định 1 ng lừa đảo hay ko thì phốt nó rõ ràng chút. Tái phạm thì ad sẽ trảm thôi khi đó hoạt động trên này còn khó huống hồ bán hàng
> 2. Việc của 2 bác e thấy cũng dễ giải quyết mà sao lằng nhằng quá
> Số tiền cũng ko nhiều. Bác Hoa muốn lấy lại tiền thì cứ trả hang-bác trung lê đã nói sẽ ch tiền cho bác khi nhận hàng vậy cứ tin 1 lần nữa đi. chứ ng bán hàng thu lại cho bác mà bác bảo ng ta trả tiền bác trc nghe nó hơi ngược. Nếu bác trung lê ko trả tiền thì coi như bác mua bài học đi (vào cnc e trả tiền ngu cũng nhiều lắm). Khi đó bác trung lê sẽ đc con tép mà mất cả cái ao cá. Dân buôn bán sẽ ko làm vậy.
> Tks các bác. E đi coi đá banh


vì bác không đọc nên tôi cũng chả bít bác có hiểu đc câu chuyện tôi muốn đề cập đến ở đây hay không?phốt vậy ko rõ thì tôi đến chịu với bác.
Ngay từ đầu tôi không hề có ý muốn lấy tiền hay trả lại cây thước đó. Vấn đề tôi muốn nói ở đây là về việc trách nhiệm của 1 người bán hàng: phải trung thực và tôn trọng khách hàng. ( nếu bác muốn hiểu thì bác phải đọc, còn bác ko đọc hay nằm trong trường hợp này thì bác sẽ ko hiểu được vấn đề đâu?)
còn về chuyện bác nói rằng tôi phải trả cây thước thì bác có nghĩ ng ta đã cố gắng mọi cách để từ chối nhận lại cây thước ngay từ ngày thứ 2 bán ra( trong thời hạn bao sài như ng ta nói là 1 tuần ) thì bác có nghĩ đến việc cây thước đấy sẽ bị tung tóe đứt 1 mạch điện ngay khi vừa đến tay hay ko? và tại sao khi mua hàng thì tôi phải chuyển hàng tiền trước và chỉ nhận đc 1 cái hình thì bây giờ tôi gởi cả 1 cái clip vẫn không làm ng ta tin thì việc gì tôi phải gởi hàng trước? 
nếu bác nói rằng tôi coi như là bài học là sai rồi: hiện cây thước sài vẫn tốt, có thể nói ngon hơn cũ nữa vì nó đã được sạch sẽ hơn và nếu như đó là bài học thì tôi phải nói cho mọi ng bít mà né. còn như bác nếu trả tiền ngu xong mà bác ko nói lên cho ng khác tránh thì bác ích kỉ quá.

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> em thấy bác làm vậy sai luật điễn đàn, và sai mục, bác nên đăng đúng chủ đề, sau đó hạ hồi phân giải. Bác vô phá của người khác chính bác cũng phạm luật diễn đàn, thiếu tôn trọng người khác. Thân ái.


Tôi cũng là người mua hàng của ng ta, tôi vào comment để hỏi những vướng mắc của tôi. Những vướng mắc về sản phẩm của ng ta tôi nt ko trả lời điện thoại ko nghe máy thì bác chỉ cho tôi nên post ở mục nào? chả nhẽ tôi đăng 1 topic là cây thước nó bị lam sao mời trungle vào giải thích hay sao? ngay từ đầu tôi ko kiện ko cáo gì cả, nhưng cái thái độ láo lường, ko thừa nhận cái sai của mình nên tôi mới nói nó lừa. bác nên đọc lại đi ạ. Thân ái.

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Em cũng thắc mắc sao ko vào box phân giải mà phải vào đây. Bác Trung cũng đồng ý trả rồi, bác Hoa gửi ra lại đi là xong. Mod dọn lại bài cho bác Trung là ok.


ngay từ đầu ng ta đã cố tình từ chối nhận lại cây thước đó rồi. bác nghĩ là nó có sống được khi đến tay ng ta hay ko? hay đến lúc đấy thước ko còn, tiền cũng mất hay ko?

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Có cái Chuyên mục *Câu chuyện cảnh giác* mà sao không cho nó vào đây nhỉ? 
> 
> Có mấy việc thế này!
> 1. Ai cũng muốn thu về cái lợi cho bản thân mình. Nên khi thấy lợi thì thường quên những việc khác.
> 2. Có rất nhiều khuyến cáo các bạn khi tham gia giao dịch trên diễn đàn. Nhưng thông thường là ít ai chú ý.
> 3. Khi có chút xíu vấn đề, thì yêu cầu MOD can thiệp? Mình cũng cố gắng theo dõi nhưng cuối cùng cũng chưa hiểu rỏ được vấn đề là gì.
> 
> Nhân đây cũng khuyến nghị những bác tham gia bán hàng tùy tình hình mà Ghi chú rỏ ràng. VD
> 1. Hàng đã mua xin miễn đổi trả.
> ...


s 
Vấn đề là em hỏi trunglé về cái cách đối xử với người mua và cái cách ko thông tin rõ ràng về sản phẩm khi bán hàng của tủnglé.

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Này ong HOẠ Ơi...ông viết mà tôi chán ko cả muốn đọc..vì cái đầu của ông "có vấn đề" ông xem đi "cài lại phần mềm" đi..
> -Còn toi đã nói o mục trên roi thi cứ vậy mà làm.


ong nói như đúng rồi ấy nhỉ? òng đã cố tình lừa phỉnh tôi mà giờ ói ra  như cha ng ta? bán hàng ko đàng hoàng còn xất. khôn như ông que tôi nó đầy.

----------


## Diyodira

chắc là người mua không tự tin lắm tình trạng ban đầu của thước, mà nếu hàng đang hoạt động bình thường thì chẳng ai tháo ra làm gì.
còn phần người bán thì cũng chưa thấy xác nhận vấn đề tráo 2 cây thước giống nhau, vì vấn đề tế nhị và uy tín thì bác bản lĩnh nhận lại cây thước với đầy đủ đồ, không quan tâm tới hoạt động của nó, nếu ok thì phát tín hiệu để người mua tự tin gởi thước cho bác trước, vậy coi như xong đi, khỏi mất cái ao cá  :Smile: 

hy vọng 2 bác giải quyết vấn đề im đẹp

----------

phuocminhhoa

----------


## Trucvt

Theo mình 2 bạn bình tĩnh và xử lý với nhau êm đẹp. Thế giới này rất đẹp cơ mà.

----------

phuocminhhoa

----------


## Mới CNC

> Theo mình 2 bạn bình tĩnh và xử lý với nhau êm đẹp. Thế giới này rất đẹp cơ mà.


Ai cũng như bác thì FR này đẹp biết mấy. thật ra mua bán cái đồ "rau cần hen" này khó nói lắm. em chỉ vì 1 câu văn không gẫy góc cũng bị 1 nhát của 1 bác trên đây ( không tiện nêu tên) nhưng thôi em cảm thấy khôn lên rất nhiều. Em cảm ơn bác đó. và hi vọng 2 bác cũng giải quyết êm thấm.

----------

phuocminhhoa

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> chắc là người mua không tự tin lắm tình trạng ban đầu của thước, mà nếu hàng đang hoạt động bình thường thì chẳng ai tháo ra làm gì.
> còn phần người bán thì cũng chưa thấy xác nhận vấn đề tráo 2 cây thước giống nhau, vì vấn đề tế nhị và uy tín thì bác bản lĩnh nhận lại cây thước với đầy đủ đồ, không quan tâm tới hoạt động của nó, nếu ok thì phát tín hiệu để người mua tự tin gởi thước cho bác trước, vậy coi như xong đi, khỏi mất cái ao cá 
> 
> hy vọng 2 bác giải quyết vấn đề im đẹp


Em cám ơn bác đã đọc và hiểu câu chuyện . Em xin đc trả lời bác như thế này:
Vđ1. Em hoàn toàn tự tin về vấn đề hoạt động của cây thước hiện giờ, còn về hiện trạng thì ẹ đã thừa nhận là phải mở cây thước ra vệ sinh( phần mạch điện thì em chịu, em ko thể xử lí đc đoạn đấy nên em ko thể sờ nắn đâm chọt gì cả. chỉ mở ra và chùi) mà trunglé lại cố tình bảo em phải giữ nguyên hiện trạng ban đầu khi trunglé nhận lại có phải là 1 bước đi khác để rồi đến lúc đấy có thể em mất cả thước và tiền hay ko? cho nên trunglé phải chuyển tiền trước lại cho em giống như khi em mua của trunglé.
Vđ2: trunglé cứ vòng vo ko chịu trả lời có hay không việc mở cây thước ra tráo đổi với nhau.( 2 cây thước này hoàn toàn ko giống nhau nên em mới phát hiện ra được). việc đấy thể hiện sự ko trung thực trong khi rao bán hàng nên giờ có 2 p/án:
1. trunglé trả lời câu hỏi của e là có phải trunglé đã thay (sài từ "tráo" ko hiểu thì từ "thay" chắc hiểu) phần điện của cây thước đó từ 1 cây thước khác cùng hãng và khi bán đã ko báo cho người mua là tôi biết điều này? chỉ cần trunglé trả lời câu hỏi này đúng sự thật ( nếu không đúng thì phải có giaỉ thích ) cộng phải xin lỗi em về những lời vu khống, coi thường em và em sẽ ko trả thước lại.
2. Nhận lại cây thước với hình thức COD ko được kiểm tra hàng (người nhận sẽ chịu phí ship) .

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> không biết thỏa thuận riêng của các bạn thế nào chứ tôi thấy mua hàng các hãng lớn  mà người dùng tự tháo ra là họ không có trách nhiệm nữa  , quá thời hạn đổi trả cũng không cho trả nữa . hàng không có lỗi sản xuất cũng không cho trả . muốn trả phải đem sản phẩm tới trước người ta kiểm tra xong mới được lấy tiền .


Vâng bác, đấy là hãng lớn bác ạ, ng ta báo cáo tình trạng hàng hóa khi bán ra và hãng lớn ng ta còn có tư vấn khi hết bảo hành 24/7 nữa ạ.
Còn ở đây ng ta tháo phần điện cây này lắp cho cây nọ khi bán thì không báo cho ng mua biết, cố tình lừa phỉnh người mua, khi có sự cố thì cố tình im lặng để lờ đi trách nhiệm. khi khách hàng lên tiếng thì lại cố tình vòng vo để đổ thừa lỗi cho khách, thái độ thì xấc vì đã cầm được tiền.
với những điều trên thì ở địa vị bác thì bác có dám gởi hàng trước cho ng ta rồi nhận tiền sau ko ạ? 
bác đừng so sánh gì hãng lớn, nếu bác đọc câu chuyện của tôi thì tôi có nói về Minh ở sài gòn đấy ạ. người ta ko bằng 1 cá nhân nữa chứ nói gì đến 1 hãng lớn.
So sánh đó khập khiễng quá.

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Theo mình 2 bạn bình tĩnh và xử lý với nhau êm đẹp. Thế giới này rất đẹp cơ mà.


vâng em cám ơn. em rất bình tĩnh vì em có mất gì đâu ạ. thước vẫn sài ngon mà anh.
Em chỉ muốn nói cho mọi ng biết về cái cách lừa và bán hàng ko trung thực của chủ topic này thôi ạ.

----------


## sonnc1990

Ko phải bênh gì nhưng mua hàng như bác chắc nhiều người vào đọc cũng tránh tên bác ra. Mới đọc kỹ lại mấy trang trước thì là thước cũ mất nắp pin đo 200mm. Hết. Có cả hình kèm theo gồm 3 nút on/off zero và nút org phía trên. Thước bác nhận đúng như hình. Hiện trạng khi nhận về là dùng ok bác thấy có vạch inch trên thước nên hỏi đổi sang hệ inch trên phần hiển thị thế nào thì ông bán hàng ko biết giống bác. Giờ đòi đổi lại vì nghi bị tráo phần cơ/điện tử. Hoặc là đòi trách nhiệm gì đó. Việc bác nhắc là hỏi vấn đề thước thì ko trả lời còn hỏi mua hàng thì trả lời ngay. E xem kỹ là bác hỏi sáng hôm trước thì đêm hôm sau mới trả lời. Và gần như toàn bộ là về đêm.

Việc của bác giờ giống như kiểu bác cưới con gái nhà người ta rõ xinh xắn. Đến lúc đẻ con thì xấu òm lại được đứa con cũng xấu theo. Nghi là vợ mình từng phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ để lừa mình nên đến nhà thông gia bắt vạ.

Em xin hết. Bác nào đọc được nghĩ được thì nghĩ em khuyên chân thành là mua đồ cũ nó giống như dao 2 lưỡi. Bán đồ cũ cũng như ôm bom trong nhà. Lợi hại thiệt hơn đều chỉ qua tay là xong. Đã có nhận lại đồ thì bác gửi mẹ luôn cho xong còn oai với thiên hạ đến ruồi nó cũng không muốn bu vào đâu.

----------


## aiemphuong

đại khái là bác ấy mua cây thước về mà hỏng sài, tới lúc xài thì k bic cách đổi inch <=> met nên hỏi bác chủ, ai dè bác chủ hỏng bic lun, lúc đem ra sử dụng thì quắc 7 ngày bảo hành rồi, rồi bác ấy phát hiện thân thằng này mà bao tử của thg nào á, rồi bác ấy bla bla... là thế.

hy vọng kết thúc êm đẹp.

----------


## motogia

Viet nam vs Iraq 2:3, vẫn phải vui các bác ạ.... Thui  trong trường hợp này, 9 bỏ làm 10, 10 ta lại bỏ làm 9. Zà hết cả rùi, ai lại đi lừa ai mấy trăm nghìn, để rùi "Ngu" , "Lừa".... chạy ra tùm lum tùm la. Nhường nhau một chút có vui vẻ không hả 2 bác.

----------


## Trung Le

Ong Hoa nói sai bỏ me.
Ntn là ko tôn trọng khách -là dt là pải nghe ngay..nt Zalo là pải trả lời-hỏi về sản phẩm dùng ntn pải biết mà trả lời đúng.mới là tôn trong à...sao ong hỏi mẹ vào h này nè..sao ong ko hỏi thước này đo kiểu j nhỉ.tôi trả lời ong liền..
Còn ong nt Zalo phản hồi hàng lúc 10h20p/ ngay 28-12 ko thấy toi  nói j..thi tới 10h30p ông phang ngay len forum kêu tôi ko trách nhiệm hàng hoá..mãi tới 11h toi mới phản hồi lại ông..
Ông ngu thi cũng phảihiểu là thằng bán hàng ko thể cả ngay trực cai dt của ông..

-ntn là lừa đảo ông..noi ra pải nghĩ loại đầu đất ạ..
Ong xem lại vụ thước lan trc ong mua rồi đen tay ong bị mẹ đầu.trc khi toi gửi có hình anh thi ko có ...nhưng toi vẫn Ck lại ong số tiền ay thước đó( Gia tiền con lớn hơn tiền cay thước này)..con lý do bi mẻ thi ko bit ai làm...nhung người thiet thòi la toi (chi điều đó noi len con người toi luu manh hay lừa đảo) hiện h cay thước đó anh LỘC ở mỹ tho vẫn Sài ngon lanh
Ông hiểu chua hả..
Còn ong thắc mắc về hệ inh và mm...toi nói ong nghe..
Cay thước đó..kiểu dáng đó..số lượng nút bấm đó..ko bao h có chế độ đổi sang hệ inh( theo sự tìm hiểu cua tôi qua 1 đêm)
Còn cai tem mác ko noi len điều j 100% khi mua đồ cũ đã qua sử dụng...len ong ko thể dựa vào cai tem mác mà khảng định...
Toi bán thước toi chỉ có trách nhiệm bao sống và hinh thức như ảnh đăng bán thoi chứ.

Và e dam khảng định với tất cả thanh vien forum là cay thước đó là :
ruột +vỏ là ở cùng nhau là hàng JAPAN mýuto ..chỉ có cai tem hãng là khác
Lý do sao khác ..
Vi em lấy cai tem cay thước khác dán =keo 502 vào cay này bị xước tem va mờ chữ tren tem từ trc.cho đẹp cay thước hơn..

Va em vẫn nói cay thước đo em chỉ nhan lại khi cay thước con đủ tính trạng như luc em gửi đi là có lý do..
Len bác DIVODIRA noi là em nhan lại khi chấp nhan giá trị cay thước bất kể là j..để còn lại cai ao cá..là chua hiểu hết nguyên nhạn đâu ạ
Hii..
nhỡ đâu em nhan về thước vỏ JAPAN nhưng ruột taiwan thi sao ạ khi mà thước bị mở và rách tem(loại tem mcs rách chống mở ốc ) của em dán rồi

(ko pải tự dưng em bán cho ong này ma em dán tem rách đó các cay khác em bán cùng đợi cho các bác khác em ko dán..kể cả khách lạ mới mua lần đầu..
như bác nói..theo nghĩa THẲNG là chuẩn luôn 
Nếu hàng ko trục trặc  thi sao lại tháo ra pải ko ạ(khi còn bao hành)
Nhưng hàng thi ko hỏng sao cớ j mà gào ầm len là em bán hàng hỏng
Còn nghĩa CONG thi ai muốn hiểu theo kiểu j thi hiểu thoi ạ
Thoi em stop..ở đây..A em noi để các bác bán hàng khác khi gặp nhưng thể loại khách hàng ntn len chọn cho mình 1 THẾ THỦ và đừng để bị PHỦ ĐẦU là đưa len forum.
và em cũng se ko Ck lại tiền NỮA (VI hắn cũng ko thiệt hại đâu ạ)..cho Nó biết NÓ là ai..

----------


## Diyodira

tâm lý người mua hàng mà khi hàng có hư hỏng thì nôn nóng như lửa đốt, còn người bán hàng phương xa thì cũng đâu thể giải quyết ngay được, đặc biệt là giờ tối, còn gia đình, nghĩ ngơi ..., dụ này thì chẳng ai có lỗi.
còn dụ cây thước có tráo hay không thì sao bác TL không nói rõ từ đâu để đến bây giờ mới nói, điều đó cũng đẩy vấn đề đi xa và bất lợi cho bác, còn nếu bác đã khẳng định như vậy thì người mua hàng có lỗi vì đã rã hàng ra, trừ trường hợp người mua chứng minh được hàng trảo đổi ruột thì vấn đề lại khác nữa.
nếu vấn đề đúng vậy thì người mua hàng xem như hên xui với đồ 2nd, còn chuyện đổi trả thì bi chừ thuộc về tình cảm, chứ không còn trách nhiệm nữa, mình nghĩ người mua thiệt 40% thì hợp lý trong đổi trả, mà phải vui vẻ.

----------

phuocminhhoa, Trung Le

----------


## phuocminhhoa

Tôi là ai thì chắc chắn cũng không lừa nhau vì 1 vài trăm ngàn như ông.
Ông NGU đến nỗi tôi ghi rõ ràng là cây thước bị thay đổi bộ đếm điện tử của 2 cây cùng hãng mà giờ đây ông còn khẳng định với mọi ng ở forum là cây thước đó cùng nhau là hàng mytu của Nhật chỉ bị thay tem? tôi chưa hề nói là ông lấy đồ đểu đưa vào đó bao giờ? vì đấy là chuyện khác, vì tôi ko biết mạch phía trong của nó là như thế nào?
Xin lỗi, ông xem lại mấy cái topic bán thước của ông thì ông sẽ rõ ngay vì sao tôi khẳng định như vậy nếu như ông ko muốn đọc comment của tôi.
Giờ ông NÓI đến cả cái chuyện ruột của thước đài loan nữa. Cái ĐM chẳng lẽ là cây này ông thay ruột đài loan vào nữa à? hay sao mà biết ruột của cây thước đài loàn nó trùng đc lỗ ốc của cây này? còn tôi thì ko rãnh đến nỗi mua cây đài loan vài trăm vào thay xong lên đây bù loa bù lu.
CÁI THÓI CỦA ÔNG LÀ NGHE ĐẾN HÀNG MÌNH BÁN CÓ VẤN ĐỀ LÀ TRỐN BIỆT NHƯ LÚC TÔI HỎI CHUYỂN HỆ INCH SANG MM.
ÔNG NGHIÊN CỨU 1 ĐÊM RA CÁI QUẦN QUÈ GÌ THẾ? ÔNG ĐI XEM QUANH ÔNG CÓ CÂY THƯỚC NÀO TRÊN HỘP BỘ ĐẾM ĐIỆN TỬ KO CÓ NÚT CHUYỂN TỪ HỆ INCH SANG HỆ MM MÀ TRÊN THÂN THƯỚC LẠI CÓ 2 HỆ ĐẾM KO?
CÒN CHUYỆN ÔNG TRẢ HAY KO THÌ TÔI CÓ CẦN ĐÂU? CHÍNH CÁI MỒM ÔNG ÓI RA LÀ ÔNG NHẬN LẠI THƯỚC CHỨ TÔI NÓI BAO GIỜ? GIỜ ĐÂY CÒN BÀY ĐẶT CONG VỚI THẲNG.
HÃY CỨ CHỐI ĐI, NHỮNG NGƯỜI MUA HÀNG HỌ SẼ BIẾT ĐÂU LÀ ĐÚNG ĐÂU LÀ SAI? 
MUA HÀNG CỦA ÔNG KHI TÔI HỎI COD ÔNG KO CHỊU, GIỜ TÔI MỚI BÍT ĐƯỢC LÍ DO LÀ VÌ KHI ÔNG NHẬN ĐC TIỀN RỒI THÌ XEM NHƯ HẾT TRÁCH NHIỆM.
LẦN TRƯỚC ÔNG TRẢ LÀ VÌ TÔI ĐÃ HỎI RẤT KĨ VÀ ÔNG CŨNG TỰ THỪA NHẬN LÀ DO ÔNG ĐÓNG HÀNG ẨU MÀ GIỜ ĐÂY ÔNG LÊN NÓI LỖI LÀ KO BIẾT LÀ DO THẰNG NÀO? TN ZALO NÓ CÒN ĐÂY, TÔI CÒN LƯU HẾT. CÒN GIỜ ĐÂY ÔNG KO TRẢ VÌ LẦN NÀY ÔNG CỐ TÌNH LỪA TÔI MÀ. NẾU KO LỪA THÌ ĐÃ THÔNG BÁO CHO TÔI BIẾT VỀ TÌNH TRẠNG THỰC CỦA CÂY THƯỚC KỂ CẢ VIỆC THAY CÁI TEM NHƯNG Ở ĐÂY ÔNG THAY CẢ BỘ ĐẾM CỦA NÓ.

----------


## CKD

Tôi nghĩ, chuyện đơn giản cần xác nhận ngắn gọn là.
1. Phía bán hàng có dùng mạch đo của thước này gắn vào thân thước khác hay không?
2. Xác nhận lại thỏa thuận mua bán đổi trả thế nào?
3. Việc chậm trả lời thì khoan hãy bàn tới, vì không ai phục vụ thượng đế 24/7 cả.

Phía người mua xác nhận
1. Sản phẩm nhận được có giống với sản phẩm trong ảnh đã giới thiệu? Bác bảo để ý số serie nhưng em thấy không ra vấn đề vì không miêu tả rỏ.
2. Sau khi nhận hàng và phát hiện vấn đề thì liên lạc xác nhận với người bán thế nào?
3. Trước khi tháo & làm vệ sinh thì có xác nhận gì không?

Chứ ông nói gà, bà nói vịt vòng vo, dài lê thê quả thật là rất khó cho người theo dõi. Khi đã theo dõi không sát, không rỏ thì cũng chẵng giúp ít gì được cho cả 2.

----------

Dunkermotoren, sonnc1990, Trung Le

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> tâm lý người mua hàng mà khi hàng có hư hỏng thì nôn nóng như lửa đốt, còn người bán hàng phương xa thì cũng đâu thể giải quyết ngay được, đặc biệt là giờ tối, còn gia đình, nghĩ ngơi ..., dụ này thì chẳng ai có lỗi.
> Còn dụ cây thước có tráo hay không thì sao bác tl không nói rõ từ đâu để đến bây giờ mới nói, điều đó cũng đẩy vấn đề đi xa và bất lợi cho bác, còn nếu bác đã khẳng định như vậy thì người mua hàng có lỗi vì đã rã hàng ra, trừ trường hợp người mua chứng minh được hàng trảo đổi ruột thì vấn đề lại khác nữa.
> Nếu vấn đề đúng vậy thì người mua hàng xem như hên xui với đồ 2nd, còn chuyện đổi trả thì bi chừ thuộc về tình cảm, chứ không còn trách nhiệm nữa, mình nghĩ người mua thiệt 40% thì hợp lý trong đổi trả, mà phải vui vẻ.


dạ, em phải tháo ra sửa vì muốn bít nguyên nhân là từ đâu? Còn việc em chứng minh là đổi ruột thì em ghi rõ và chụp hình lại để chứng minh rồi đấy ạ.
Em lên đây nói về vấn đề thái độ bán hàng không trung thực và thái độ vô trách nhiệm đối với hàng mình bán ra của trunglé. Chứ em ko hề nói là muốn trả lại cây thước nên các bác đừng nghĩ đến vấn đề đó là ưu tiện ạ.
à, với lại em nhắn tin zalo, điện thoại trực tiếp cho nó là vào lúc 10 giờ hơn gần 11 giờ sáng anh ơi.

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> tôi nghĩ, chuyện đơn giản cần xác nhận ngắn gọn là.
> 1. Phía bán hàng có dùng mạch đo của thước này gắn vào thân thước khác hay không?
> 2. Xác nhận lại thỏa thuận mua bán đổi trả thế nào?
> 3. Việc chậm trả lời thì khoan hãy bàn tới, vì không ai phục vụ thượng đế 24/7 cả.
> 
> Phía người mua xác nhận
> 1. Sản phẩm nhận được có giống với sản phẩm trong ảnh đã giới thiệu? Bác bảo để ý số serie nhưng em thấy không ra vấn đề vì không miêu tả rỏ.
> 2. Sau khi nhận hàng và phát hiện vấn đề thì liên lạc xác nhận với người bán thế nào?
> 3. Trước khi tháo & làm vệ sinh thì có xác nhận gì không?
> ...


mình xin trả lời bác:
1. Sản phẩm nhận được giống với sản phẩm trên ảnh.
Việc mình bảo để ý số serie là khi mình phân tích việc thay đổi bộ đếm thôi.
2. Nhận hàng, phát hiện ra ko có nút inch/mm mà trên thân thước lại có inch/mm thì có liên lạc để hỏi thì mất tích 3 ngày đến khi mình hỏi mua hàng mới thì mới trả lời. Cũng ko quan tâm lắm.
Sau khoảng 1 tháng sau mang ra sài thì bấm nút zero ko về đc. Liên lạc bằng zalo ko đc, điện thoại trực tiếp ko nghe máy. Nghĩ là lại trốn tránh như lần trước. Tự mang thước về vệ sinh lên ok xong rồi thì lên đây comment phàn nàn thì lại phủi trách nhiệm và thách đố trả lại.
3. Trước khi tháo thì mình có báo tình trạng qua tn zalo rồi đấy. Còn xác nhận gì thì trunglé có trả lời đâu mà xác nhận cái gì? Nó cố tình muốn mình tháo cái tem mcs gì nó dán đó mà.  :Smile:  MÀ THẬT SỰ THÌ MÌNH THÁO NGAY KHI VỪA NHẬN ĐC THƯỚC KIA.  :Frown:

----------


## sieunhim

Em đã nói là e nhiều ch rồi mà  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Cả 2 bác trả lời câu hỏi của bác CKD là xong.
Còn kinh nghiệm của em khi mua hàng thế này (kể cả hàng cũ lẫn hàng mới, e cũng shjp china về và cũng mổ sẻ thiết bị rất nhiều)
Quay video lại khi nhận và khui hàng đồng thời thử luôn, có vấn đề gì nhà bán chả cãi được. và chỉ khui hàng khi chắc chắn có time để thử hàng.

Góp ý các bác bán hàng luôn, chịu khó gói hàng + đệm thêm mút xốp cho hàng an toàn vì bọn dịch vụ nó quăng quật ghê lắm, nhiều bác gói hàng ớn quá. Trên 4rum này e thấy bác khoaaddress, bác bình là 2 người e thấy gói hàng rất cẩn thận dù mới chỉ mua 1-2 lần và mua món nhỏ.

----------


## sonnc1990

> mình xin trả lời bác:
> 1. Sản phẩm nhận được giống với sản phẩm trên ảnh.
> Việc mình bảo để ý số serie là khi mình phân tích việc thay đổi bộ đếm thôi.
> 2. Nhận hàng, phát hiện ra ko có nút inch/mm mà trên thân thước lại có inch/mm thì có liên lạc để hỏi thì mất tích 3 ngày đến khi mình hỏi mua hàng mới thì mới trả lời. Cũng ko quan tâm lắm.
> Sau khoảng 1 tháng sau mang ra sài thì bấm nút zero ko về đc. Liên lạc bằng zalo ko đc, điện thoại trực tiếp ko nghe máy. Nghĩ là lại trốn tránh như lần trước. Tự mang thước về vệ sinh lên ok xong rồi thì lên đây comment phàn nàn thì lại phủi trách nhiệm và thách đố trả lại.
> 3. Trước khi tháo thì mình có báo tình trạng qua tn zalo rồi đấy. Còn xác nhận gì thì trunglé có trả lời đâu mà xác nhận cái gì? Nó cố tình muốn mình tháo cái tem mcs gì nó dán đó mà.  MÀ THẬT SỰ THÌ MÌNH THÁO NGAY KHI VỪA NHẬN ĐC THƯỚC KIA.




1 nhận hàng như ảnh.
2 phát hiện ko thấy nút inch.
Có buồn cười ko các bác
1 tháng sau mới có vấn đề nút zero. Phải e thì e cũng đến chịu. May bác ko mua đồ điện đấy. Ko thì mấy ông cod đồ điện 100 về test 220 rồi gửi trả luôn cũng tốt

----------


## Tuấn

Em chả can các bác cãi nhau, dưng mà em kể các bác nghe 1 vụ mua bán gặp trục trặc của em nha, rùi các bác muốn tranh luận tiếp thì cứ việc ạ.

Số là em mua 1 cái máy cắt plasma của 1 bác ở tận Sì gòn. Điều kiện thỏa thuận là : Máy cũ, bao chạy...

Thỏa thuận là bao chạy dưng mà mấy cái đồ điện này chuyển từ Sì gòn ra bắc mà nó tụt một cọng dây hay cái gì gì thì cũng dở.

Lo thế và cuối cùng là cũng thế thật, máy chạy thử trong SG ngon choét, gửi ra em đấu vào chả chạy gì. Dở cái nữa là em nhận xong lại bận chế cái này cái nọ, bỏ đấy chán chê mới thử...

Ngại quá nhưng cũng phải gọi cho người bán, em gửi vào bác sửa cho em nha...

Rùi gửi vào, test, thử, ngon, quay video... gửi ra, vẫn thế... chả chạy gì cả.

Hình như là lại gửi lần nữa hay sao ý, đại khái là cuối cùng em đề nghị người bán nhận lại máy.

Nghĩ cũng ngại thật, mình thì ham rẻ mua về với tinh thần cầu may, bi chừ không được thì thui đành nhờ bác ấy sửa rùi bán cho ai ở gần còn tiện này nọ...
Lầm bầm nghĩ thầm nếu mà bác ấy nhận lại thì con máy cũng chả bao xiền, thui vụ này chia đôi đi, bác trả lại em nửa tiền là tốt rồi.

Bác ý đồng ý nhận lại máy, rùi mấy hôm sau nói sẽ mua lại với giá bằng 2/3 giá đã bán cho em.

Đương nhiên là 2/3 thì nhiều hơn số 1/2 em định đề xuất rồi.

Dưng mà tự nhiên em cảm thấy không thích thế nào ý...

Bực bực khó chịu kiểu gì ấy, tự dưng nghĩ đến đủ chuyện ... ông bảo kê máy chạy mà bi chừ nó đã chạy đâu.... rồi đủ các thứ... bực mình... 

Cha này bán hàng kiểu này không được, nhất định là không được rồi.... ghét thật.

Từ cái mặt... không bao giờ mua của hắn nữa...

Rùi mấy hôm sau, anh bạn làm cùng bảo em : mình suốt đời bán hàng, mấy khi được đi mua hàng đâu anh.

Ái chà, đúng thật là ngồi nghĩ lại mới thấy phần lớn thời gian của em là bán hàng, em bán hàng và các bác ở trên diễn đàn này cũng dành phần lớn thời gian của mình cho việc bán hàng, người thì bán sức lao động, người thì bán chất xám hay chất trắng gì gì đấy.. bán để lấy tiền mà sống thui ....rồi đến khi mình đi mua hàng thì tự dưng mình cho mình cái quyền quên béng đi cái khổ của thằng bán hàng, cứ làm như cha kia trừ của mình mấy đồng là hắn sắp giàu to rùi ấy...

Tự dưng em thấy em vô lý đùng đùng 

Vậy thôi các bác ạ, mỗi người nghĩ tốt cho người kia một tí, rồi mình cũng nhận ra tên kia cũng không tệ hơn mình là mấy đâu.

Đương nhiên cũng đã có cụ bán hàng rồi ôm mớ tiền chạy làng mất, nhưng mà ở đây không phải thía, phỏng ạ.

Tử tế với nhau một tí, có một cái diễn đàn ở đâu đó mà em quên rồi, nội qui của nó có mỗi chứ " Be nice " tử tế với nhau. 

Cứ tử tế với nhau một tí, cho người kia thì ít mà cho mình thì nhiều hơn các bác ạ, tết nhất đến nơi rồi, bực mình làm gì cho nó già người ra :P

----------

hieunguyenkham, huyquynhbk, manipul, phuocminhhoa, QuyND, thuhanoi, Trung Le

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> 1 nhận hàng như ảnh.
> 2 phát hiện ko thấy nút inch.
> Có buồn cười ko các bác
> 1 tháng sau mới có vấn đề nút zero. Phải e thì e cũng đến chịu. May bác ko mua đồ điện đấy. Ko thì mấy ông cod đồ điện 100 về test 220 rồi gửi trả luôn cũng tốt


1. Như ảnh là cây thước hoạt động được hả? Thì anh thật tình là nhận hàng y như ảnh thì anh nói y như ảnh chứ chẳng lẽ anh nói y như clip?
2. Chính xác là phát hiện ko thấy nút inch/mm vì mua hàng qua ảnh mà? Có đc 1 cái clip test nào đâu em ơi? VỚI LẠI THẬT SỰ THÌ ĐÂY LÀ LẦN THỨ 2 ĐƯỢC CẦM 1 CÂY THƯỚC ĐIỆN TỬ XỊN NÊN ANH NGHĨ LÀ NÓ CÁCH KHÁC ĐỂ CHUYỂN ĐỔI GIỮA 2 HỆ EM À. ANH KO CÓ ĐƯỢC NHÌU ĐK NHƯ EM NÊN EM ĐỪNG BUỒN CƯỜI.
3. Thì đúng khoản gần 1 tháng sau nó mới có vấn đề với nút zero thì anh nói khoản 1 tháng chứ chẳng nhẽ anh nói là hư ngay? Có gì phải buồn cười ở đây?
Buồn cười chính là em đấy? đọc ko đến đầu đến đuôi mà vào comment những vấn đề tào lao.
Vấn đề anh muốn nói đến là về thái độ cũng như tính cách trung thực trong bán hàng của trunglé. Em đọc thấy ngay từ đầu anh đòi trả cây thước hả?
Còn về cod đồ điện 100 về test 220 cho cháy rồi trả thì anh nghĩ chắc chỉ có em nghĩ đến đc vấn đề đấy, chắc em làm vậy rồi hả? Chứ khi anh mua 1 món đồ anh cũng phải yêu thích nó anh mới mua em à. Anh lớn rồi ko thể làm đc những cái việc tào lao ấy đc em à.

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> em chả can các bác cãi nhau, dưng mà em kể các bác nghe 1 vụ mua bán gặp trục trặc của em nha, rùi các bác muốn tranh luận tiếp thì cứ việc ạ.
> 
> Số là em mua 1 cái máy cắt plasma của 1 bác ở tận sì gòn. điều kiện thỏa thuận là : Máy cũ, bao chạy...
> 
> Thỏa thuận là bao chạy dưng mà mấy cái đồ điện này chuyển từ sì gòn ra bắc mà nó tụt một cọng dây hay cái gì gì thì cũng dở.
> 
> Lo thế và cuối cùng là cũng thế thật, máy chạy thử trong sg ngon choét, gửi ra em đấu vào chả chạy gì. Dở cái nữa là em nhận xong lại bận chế cái này cái nọ, bỏ đấy chán chê mới thử...
> 
> Ngại quá nhưng cũng phải gọi cho người bán, em gửi vào bác sửa cho em nha...
> ...


em tử tế nhưng ng ta coi thường mình anh ạ. Em nói rồi đó. Em sài ko đc, em nt ko trả lời, đt ko bắt máy thì em cũng tự sửa để mà sài thôi. Em lên phàn nàn về thái độ bán hàng thì lại quay lại cắn em vì em đã mở cây thước ra. Trong khi bộ đếm ko phải là bộ đếm rin nữa chứ. Mà đặt câu hỏi về việc tráo đồ thì ko trả lời trọng tâm mà chỉ lanh quanh. Lại còn trách em là sao ko báo vào lúc 1-2h sáng ấy, 10h sáng là ko phải là giờ làm việc. Chắc nghĩ ai cũng như cũng làm việc vào lúc 1-2h sáng để mà hỏng đồ lúc đấy. Em thua cho cách bán hàng này rồi cho nên em phải nói lên thôi ạ.

----------


## ktshung

mình cũng kể 2 lần dính phốt trên diễn đàn này cho các bác nghe:
1: Mình hỏi mua cái Spindle. Bên bán gửi hình 3 con, bảo cho lựa, lựa xong tới ngày nhận hàng nhận được một con thứ tư không hề có trong cái hình kia và tởm không thể tả. Mình mất 3 triệu nhưng nghĩ thôi cũng mua người ta nhiều lần, coi như lần này xui. Đến giờ con spindle vẫn nằm một xó chả làm được việc gì.
2: Mình hỏi mua cái khớp nối, bên bán gửi hình một cái khớp Nhật xịn, mình ok. Đến khi nhận được hàng là một cái khớp TQ lởm hoàn toàn không giống hình, đầu cốt dùng khoan tay khoan ra theo đường kính mình yêu cầu. Mình không chịu đòi trả hàng trả tiền, bên bán đòi bớt 50k công chạy ra bến xe lấy (trong khi gửi sai hàng mình phải chịu ship trả, công đi trả và cái bực tức trong người. Mình chửi um lên cuối cùng mới chịu trả lại tiền.
Nói vậy để bác hiểu hoàn cảnh bác chẳng có gì lạ ... hehehe. Nếu không ưng ý thì lần sau cạch mặt tên bán hàng đó ra, nhiều khi mất tiền còn mua thêm cục tức, qua đây mình cũng mong:
- Các bác bán hàng có sao nói vậy, hình ảnh kích thước rõ ràng, khách ko ưng ý thì đổi trả cho người ta
- Các bác mua hàng kiểm tra cẩn thận, ứng xử văn hóa khi không vừa ý
Noi như bác Tuấn là be nice với nhau ạ

----------

phuocminhhoa, Tân Trần Văn, thuhanoi

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

Rất cám ơn những thành viên dám nói thẵng nói thật trong diễn đàn vì có nhiều bác bán hàng rất trong sáng , song song đó củng có những người chuyên săn gà , có thể họ thấy vui vì lừa gạt được ai đó một sản phẩm gì đó nhưng cuối cùng thì thật thãm hại chã ai dám hỏi mua gì nửa , thỉnh thoảng em vẩn dính vài ba vụ linh tinh như bán ốc vít cân ký lô nhưng khi gửi chỉ thấy toàn long đen thôi  :Confused:  thì như bác ktshung tránh xa để đở mang cục tức vào lòng  :Smile: .Thân chào .TVT

----------


## aiemphuong

Lúc bic ai tốt ai xấu thì mang cục tức vào người rồi, e cũng trả tiền ngu mấy lần, coi như mình mua bài học. Vài trăm k đáng là bao khi đầy đủ, là rất nhìu khi khó khăn nhưng đôi khi vài trăm lại nói lên giá trị của 1 con người. Nghĩ có vài trăm nên cũng k thèm nói ra tránh mất hoà khí. Haizz... Diy máy đã khó khăn gặp ng bán vô tâm nữa thì vất vả càng thêm vất vả.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Có cái Chuyên mục *Câu chuyện cảnh giác* mà sao không cho nó vào đây nhỉ? 
> 
> Có mấy việc thế này!
> 1. Ai cũng muốn thu về cái lợi cho bản thân mình. Nên khi thấy lợi thì thường quên những việc khác.
> 2. Có rất nhiều khuyến cáo các bạn khi tham gia giao dịch trên diễn đàn. Nhưng thông thường là ít ai chú ý.
> 3. Khi có chút xíu vấn đề, thì yêu cầu MOD can thiệp? Mình cũng cố gắng theo dõi nhưng cuối cùng cũng chưa hiểu rỏ được vấn đề là gì.
> 
> Nhân đây cũng khuyến nghị những bác tham gia bán hàng tùy tình hình mà Ghi chú rỏ ràng. VD
> 1. Hàng đã mua xin miễn đổi trả.
> ...


Gửi bác MOD
Tình hình là mình reply bài viết, hoặc đăng bài mới thì rất khó khăn, và thường thì có gửi cũng ko được đăng lên, mà tình trạng này bị từ hồi tham gia tới giờ.
Bác MOD kiểm tra giúp ạ

----------


## CKD

> Gửi bác MOD
> Tình hình là mình reply bài viết, hoặc đăng bài mới thì rất khó khăn, và thường thì có gửi cũng ko được đăng lên, mà tình trạng này bị từ hồi tham gia tới giờ.
> Bác MOD kiểm tra giúp ạ


Chào bạn, tình hình như bạn thì mình thấy có vài bạn phản ánh, bản thân mình cũng từng bị như vậy.
Là một lỗi trong quá trình lọc bài viết tự động của diễn đàn. Nhưng có vẻ là vẫn chưa tìm được lý do cụ thể, có thể có chút gì đó trong bộ lọc chống spam diễn đàn. Nhưng vẫn chưa xác định cụ thể được là gì.

----------


## Trung Le

Em đọc va hiểu ý các bác len em se cố phan tích + lời nói ton trọng nhất đến người đọc 
Em se chia ra tưng phần nguyen nhan của mua & ban làm cho để sự viec kéo dài tới đây

*ben Mua hàng :

>>>>>Nguyen nhan 1: ( viet tắt NN1)
sau khi nhan đc hàng có hỏi chuyển hệ inh-mm như nào....ko nhan đc sự hướng dẫn trả lời  :Frown: nd xem anh )
-

BH đã trả lởi : minh ko bít cách và im lặng..(chú thích: ko biết thật + cay thước đó (3 nut)về sau tim hiểu thi ko có nút chuyển hệ)
Vậy mà ben mua nói là ben bán lé tránh 
NN2:
Sau 1 tháng sử dụng(28-12/2018) thi cay thước ko về đc zero + tháo ra ktra + thấy (tem +số sẻri 27672) thước minh mua(3 nút) giống y trang tem cay thước khác( 4 nút co nut chuyển inh-mm)
Để ý thời gian trên ảnh

Tiếp 

-Về tem sẻi giống nhau (27672)


Loại 4 nút (inh-mm) 

Đến 10h30p là pot len forum luon

( Hành động sử sự =>con người hồ đồ + đầu đất va ko có tình người..ONG  cũng bán hàng đấy..ong nghĩ sao khi có khách mua hàng ông bị lỗi ho dt ong ko lien lac (do do dt heels pin) thay vây Khách toi nhà ông mang biến hiệu băng ron ghi to chữ THẰNG HOẠ PHƯỚC LỪA ĐẢO BA CON CON ỚI..
Bh trả lời: 
-Chỉ bao đổi trả trong  1 tuần sử dụng+tự ý mở thước ra sửa chữa 
-Tem là do bóc cay thước khác dán sang cay thước này...vi nhan thấy hàng đã qua sử dụng thi tem ko có giá trị len mới bóc ra => muốn tăng thêm chất lượng món hàng..vi tem cũ cay (3nut) mờ và rách quá...mục này ko ghi kèm theo lời giới thiệu món hàng khi đăng bán
-KHẲNG ĐỊNH CAY THƯỚC (than+ruột)BÁN CHO KHÁCH LÀ 1 cay thước hàng xịn (đúng hãng Mysutoyo sản xuất) đã qua sử dụng 
Chỉ khác tem
bức xúc+ tức gian về lý do ben mua CO HÀNH ĐỘNG+ lời nói 
-nt+dt bắt pải nghe..
- viết len forum to cáo khi chưa rõ về sự viẹc
-quá han bao sử dụng 
-thấy khach đầu ĐẤT khi dựa vào cai tem đẻ khẳng định ruột cây thước bị tráo..đẻ xay ra sự viec ntn

=> mua hàng KẾT LUẬN: thẳng trungle no lừa minh tráo ruột thước(tem thước giống nhau + mở thước = chứng cứ )no ko tốn trọng minh khi minh dt +nt Zalo phản hồi về sự viẹc...

=> bán hàng kết luận: đã trả lời tất cả rồi và se ko noi them 1 lời về vụ này nữa..
CHỨ "ĐẦU ĐẤT " + "LỪA ĐẢO" gắn vào ai giua ban hang - khách hàng  là ở nhìn nhận của mọi người..ok

H là đi ngủ => khò khòoo

----------


## ktshung

Mình nghĩ vụ này Trung Lê nên góp một phần coi như xui rủi cả hai, chứ ờ VN bán thước hệ inch mà ko nói trước dù vô tình thì cũng ko phải, em nghĩ mỗi bác nên chịu một ít cho vui vẻ với nhau. Coi như người mua cũng nhầm mà bán cũng nhầm

----------

Trucvt

----------


## Diyodira

> Mình nghĩ vụ này Trung Lê nên góp một phần coi như xui rủi cả hai, chứ ờ VN bán thước hệ inch mà ko nói trước dù vô tình thì cũng ko phải, em nghĩ mỗi bác nên chịu một ít cho vui vẻ với nhau. Coi như người mua cũng nhầm mà bán cũng nhầm


hay, mấu chốt là ở chỗ này nè, tôi chưa đọc kỹ hết bài rao bán của thước này nên không dám phán, quả thật không có một từ nào nói về chuyện không có hệ met trên cây thước này thì TL phải xem lại, mà bỏ qua tất cả mọi thứ đã diễn ra sau khi bán thước.

----------


## Mới CNC

Các bác có xem ảnh zalo không ạ? Em thấy bác mua hỏi bác bán chuyển sang hệ inch thế nào... Rồi sau đó mới kiện cáo nhau. Vậy lúc đầu nếu không phải hệ mm thì là hệ gì vậy? Cây thước này quá ư là đặc biệt mà.

----------


## Diyodira

> Các bác có xem ảnh zalo không ạ? Em thấy bác mua hỏi bác bán chuyển sang hệ inch thế nào... Rồi sau đó mới kiện cáo nhau. Vậy lúc đầu nếu không phải hệ mm thì là hệ gì vậy? Cây thước này quá ư là đặc biệt mà.


bác có phân biệt được trước và sau khi bán không ạ? "bác mua hỏi bác bán chuyển sang hệ inch thế nào...", là sau hay trước bán ạ?

nên tập trung vào hệ đo lường của cây thước:
1. cây thước này có dùng được mm không?
2. trên thân có in 2 hệ đo lường thì có phải dùng được cả 2 hay không?

----------


## CKD

Em không thể theo dõi sát 100% nội dung. Nhưng thro em biết thì thế này.
1. Cây thước là mm
2. Thân thước là mm + inch
3. Người mua (NM) hỏi bấm nút nào để chuyển được inch, người bán (NB) bảo không biết.
4. NM phát hiện cái tem sau thước là bị dán vào.
5. Mạch bị bẩn, không có zero được nên tự tháo ra vệ sinh.
6. Mọi chuyện vở lỡ sau khoảng 1 tháng nhận hàng.


Như ảnh trên là 1 cây inch/mm, 1 cây chỉ mm
Thân thước thế nào thì xem ảnh là rỏ

Nếu xác nhận đúng serie của thước thì tra ngược lên hãng là biết có đầu gà đít vịt không?

Mình không bàn vào việc mua bán, không bàn về chất lượng món hàng vì là đồ 2hand. Nhưng khái niệm 2 món japan lắp lạu với nhau là = japan là mình không đồng ý.

----------

phuocminhhoa

----------


## sonnc1990

E thấy thước có cat mm lẫn inch nên chắc người mua hỏi chuyển hệ inch thế nào. Sau bị nút zero bấm ko được mới tháo vệ sinh

----------


## CKD

Chưa có một hình ảnh rỏ ràng nào để nhận diện chính xác cây thước.
Cũng chưa xác định được nội dung vì vẫn còn tình trạng ông nói gà bà nói vịt.

----------


## Mới CNC

Inch<=>mm.

mm.

----------


## Trung Le

* em thấy cũng hơi HẠI NÃO vi 2 cay khá giống nhau:
-cay thước em đang bán cho bác HOẠ KHÔNG có hệ chuyển (inh-mm). (Nguyen bản là  Tem bi mờ +rách) loại 3 nút (goi là cay mm)

-chỉ cay CÓ he chuyển (inh-mm) tem (seri 27672) ko rách loại 4 nut (gọi là cây INH-mm)

-em đã nói ở phan trc là có bóc tem ( cây INH-mm ) để dán sang (cây mm). => mục đích làm cho cây thước đẹp hơn.(vi mua thước cũ đâu ai để ý tem-đến em cung ko để ý..haaa) còn chất lượng (cay thước mm)thi như các bác đã thấy rồi...và những bác đã mua thước của em thi cũng đã hiểu thước em bán chất lượng ra sao pải ko ạ

Chỉ đơn giản là như vậy..và đến đây thi loạn tùng phèo..

Tom lại là :
>>>ÔNG HOẠ cũng hiểu phần nào và cũng đã nói xả hết cai tức trong người & mong ông rút kinh nghiệm về cách phản hồi lại người bán khi hàng bị lỗi
>>>Ong TRUNGLE cũng đã giải thích sự viec để ong Hoa mọi người hiểu..sự viec là do TEM dán bừa bãi và sẽ rút kinh nghiệm về sau dán tem đúng chỗ hơn.

***Cảm on các bác đã danh thời can thiệp và phan giải

----------


## Trung Le

* mớ chặn có chỉnh lực chặn (3 cai màu đỏ to)
-giá 400k/cả mớ



* 2 em dong cơ sẹvo LS (400w) & BTL (chắc 400w..ko thấy ghi cs)
-cả 2 trục cốt quay nhẹ..giấc dây đủ-vỏ ko nứt vỡ
-cốt ra 14
-giá :ls =300k
        BTL =250k



* 3 em hộp số side 60
Chi tiết+ Thong tin ghi trên hình ảnh




LH em zalo(dt) 0918215550..

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> * em thấy cũng hơi HẠI NÃO vi 2 cay khá giống nhau:
> -cay thước em đang bán cho bác HOẠ KHÔNG có hệ chuyển (inh-mm). (Nguyen bản là  Tem bi mờ +rách) loại 3 nút (goi là cay mm)
> 
> -chỉ cay CÓ he chuyển (inh-mm) tem (seri 27672) ko rách loại 4 nut (gọi là cây INH-mm)
> 
> -em đã nói ở phan trc là có bóc tem ( cây INH-mm ) để dán sang (cây mm). => mục đích làm cho cây thước đẹp hơn.(vi mua thước cũ đâu ai để ý tem-đến em cung ko để ý..haaa) còn chất lượng (cay thước mm)thi như các bác đã thấy rồi...và những bác đã mua thước của em thi cũng đã hiểu thước em bán chất lượng ra sao pải ko ạ
> 
> Chỉ đơn giản là như vậy..và đến đây thi loạn tùng phèo..
> 
> ...


tào lao. Khi tôi mua tôi mà bít trên thân thước có inch/mm thì trên thước cũng phải có nút chuyển thì tôi mua làm gì? Sau này tôi tìm hiểu thì mới bít đc điều đó nhưng tôi cũng chả quan tâm lắm vì nghĩ sài đc là đc rồi.
Mà sao ông cứ lanh quanh vậy? Sao ko trả lời những câu hỏi của bác CKD chính xác đi. Tại sao cứ phải lanh quanh khi mà ông có những câu trả lời có thể giải quyết đc vấn đề? 
Tôi chả hiểu 1 cái gì ông nói cả và tôi cũng chả rút kinh nghiệm gì ở đây cả? 10h30 sáng nt đt cho ông để hỏi, để giải quyết là phải rút kinh nghiệm àh? Hay là phải đợi 1 tháng khi ông ko phản hồi thì mới đc lên comment? Hay phải nút cái cục bực vô người xong ngồi đợi ông đến 24h khuya để nghe ông giải thích?
PS: vâng, tôi ĐẦU ĐẤT nên mới bị ông lừa phỉnh 850k đó. Nhớ ăn no ngủ kĩ với số tiền đấy nhé. Nhân cách Con người ông chỉ đáng giá như vậy thôi àh?

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Em không thể theo dõi sát 100% nội dung. Nhưng thro em biết thì thế này.
> 1. Cây thước là mm
> 2. Thân thước là mm + inch
> 3. Người mua (NM) hỏi bấm nút nào để chuyển được inch, người bán (NB) bảo không biết.
> 4. NM phát hiện cái tem sau thước là bị dán vào.
> 5. Mạch bị bẩn, không có zero được nên tự tháo ra vệ sinh.
> 6. Mọi chuyện vở lỡ sau khoảng 1 tháng nhận hàng.
> 
> Đính kèm 68948
> ...


Chính xác bác. Khi em tìm hiểu thì bít đc trên thân thước nếu có inch/mm thì trên hộp hiển thị của nó chắc chắn cũng phải có nút chuyển. Còn trên thân thước nếu chỉ có mm ko thì sẽ xảy ra 2 trường hợp là trên hộp hiển thị có nút chuyển và ko có nút chuyển tuỳ vàio hị trường nó bán. 
Em thích khái niệm rất rõ ràng của bác là 2 món japan lắp lại với nhau là = japan là sai. Vì 2 món tuy cùng hãng cùng xuất sứ nhưng nó được sản xuất riêng lẻ ra đều có 1 lí do riêng của nó cả.

----------


## Zomcaizi

theo nhìn nhận của em thế này nhé.
1 - cây thước đó khi Trung nhập về nó thế nào thì Trung bán như thế ( việc bị tráo hay sàng trước khi về tay Trung ko biết) 
2 - việc sàng mạch từ cầy thước khác sang em đảm vảo Trung ko làm dc việc này các bác có thể theo giõi cmt của bác mua hàng là tháo mạch ra có nhiều bụi bẩn ??? Có nghĩa là cây thước vẫn nguyên vẹn từ khi Trung nhập về. Chứ Trung nó sàng mạch qua thì sao vẫn có bụi trong đó?? Chỉ có siêu nhân mới sàng được cả mạch và cả bụi sanh con thước khác mà thôi.
3 - tại sao em giám bảo Trung nó ko làm ? vì nói thẳng Trung Le chỉ giỏi phần cơ khí. Về phần điện Trung Le rất kém hay nói thẳng ra là mù tịt ( chưa nói gì tới mạch điện tử)
4 - Trung Le tính nó cũng thẳng, không biết nó nói là không biết, biết nó chỉ tận tình. ( đây là nguyên nhân tại sao Trung Le ko trả lời dc sao cây thước đó ko có nút chuyển... vì bản thân Trung Le ko biết nên ko trả lời KH dc ngay)
Mua bán đồ cũ, đồ bãi nó như 1 canh bạc. Có ông mua dùng cả đời ko hỏng, có ông mua 3 ngày nó hỏng.
Tâm lý chung cả là: chẳng có 1 ông nào cố tình bán đồ hỏng cho KH cả, gặp phải việc ngoài ý muốn nên cả 2 bên bỏ bớt cái tôi của mình 1 chút. Cố gắng giải quyết việc dứt điểm

----------

Trung Le, Tuấn

----------


## 4fun

Bạn này nói đúng này. Cung giống cách hiểu của mình về trungle  :Smile:

----------

Trung Le, Tuấn

----------


## kzam

Theo như tui thấy vì vụ này nhiều bác rét quá mà ko đăng bán bữa giờ nè.

----------

Trung Le, Tuấn

----------


## thuhanoi

Thôi bớt bớt lại mấy cụ à. Mọi vấn đề đều ngoài ý muốn cả. 
Đồ 2nd Nhật về thì đa số còn nguyên bản, còn đồ mua tại các nhà máy VN - nó có tổ xử lý sửa chữa nên có thể có những trường hợp như trên. Người mua rồi bán có khi cũng không biết nó như thế nào nên xảy ra vấn đề. Vì vậy bạn có thời hạn để trả lại hàng nếu không ưng ý kia mà. Còn khi bên bán không chịu thực hiện do này do nọ không như cam kết mới la làng lên  :Big Grin:  .
Cụ Trungle này bán cũng ok

----------

ngocsut, Trucvt, Trung Le

----------


## Trucvt

Tôi cảm nhận chú Trungle này chân chất, không phải kẻ khó chơi. Hai bạn nên 9 bỏ làm 10 làm hòa với nhau.

Gửi Trung Le: buôn bán ( trên mạng) nên mềm dẻo và càng rõ ràng càng tốt. Cứng quá là phản tác dụng đấy.

Chúc 2 bạn sớm giải quyết ổn thỏa!

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Zomcaizi

> Bạn này nói đúng này. Cung giống cách hiểu của mình về trungle


Em cũng mua đồ của Trung Le nhiều.. tuy ko phải là nhiều hàng có giá trị, đa phần là hàng tào lao linh tinh. Nhưng cũng nói chuyện nhiều với Trung Le, mà cái tính em là mua ko rõ cái gì em hay hỏi nhiều để nắm rõ dc vật mình định mua để chế cháo. Trung Le vẫn nhiệt tình và ship hàng cho em bình thường ( mặc dù em biết, với những bác khó tính 1 chút là ko thèm trả lời em luôn  :Wink:   )
Mua bán là cái duyên, có thể hợp với người này nhưng sẽ ko hợp với người kia.
Mua đồ cũ thì rẻ nhưng cũng xác định là nó có mặt trái là ko biết nó có hỏng ngay hay ko. Giá trị 1 món hàng mới tiền triệu, mua cũ tiền trăm .. nên ko thể yêu cầu như đồ mới dc.
Với các bác nào làm đồ bãi chắc hiểu việc này. Đi bãi mua chục con khoan nhật bãi về, đâu phải cắm pin vào là bán cho khách dc đâu. Con thì chết mạch, con thì chết cò.... 10 con chết 4. Phải sàng đồ từ con này sang con kia mới có dc con máy để bán cho người mua cái máy giá 2tr ( trong khi máy mới giá 5 -6tr)

----------


## Trung Le

> Tôi cảm nhận chú Trungle này chân chất, không phải kẻ khó chơi. Hai bạn nên 9 bỏ làm 10 làm hòa với nhau.
> 
> Gửi Trung Le: buôn bán ( trên mạng) nên mềm dẻo và càng rõ ràng càng tốt. Cứng quá là phản tác dụng đấy.
> 
> Chúc 2 bạn sớm giải quyết ổn thỏa!


Em xin ghi nhận lời anh trucvt đã chỉ bảo và em cảm on mấy bác ở tren đã dành thoi gian theo dõi sự viec -đã hiểu đôi chút về con người em.(thấy nhẹ người và ức chế trong người giảm đi nhiều)

-còn Lời em nói đã cũng đã nói hết rồi.len có noi lại & giải thích lại-thi càng làm cho sự viec j rối tung

- vay lên em sẽ ko nói thêm lời j nữa về sự viec này..

----------


## Trung Le

DỌN NỐT MẤY CAI XILANH HT LỚN CÓ-NGẮN CÓ
* 2 cai smc JAPAN ht 10mm dẫn hướng 2 ty + trượt 

Giá 250k/2 cai

* 2 cai ht 50 và 60mm co ray bản nhỏ dẫn hướng 


-giá 250k/2 cai


==> bao ship khi lay cả 4 em trên

* 2 em này ht 40 và 50mm đừong kinh thân Xilanh là 40 trục ty là fi12


-giá 300k/2em 

==>Múc hết mấy em ở trên có tặng kèm theo 2 cai "cua nợ"này...heee


* bộ line trượt = khí nén SMC JAPAN
-ht 700mm nặng 7kg
-chất lượng :sử dụng tốt -vỏ ngoài ko móm méo (như hình ảnh chụp)



Giá:1200k 

* Ngoài ra đk nhiệt độ AUTONIC và plc em vẫn còn mỗi loại 3-4 cai nữa nhé



-Giá (CON TIM NHÓI ĐAU) 400k/1c 


Giá đk nhiệt AUTONIC 150k/1cai

LH em zalo(dt) 0918215550
-Rất mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> theo nhìn nhận của em thế này nhé.
> 1 - cây thước đó khi Trung nhập về nó thế nào thì Trung bán như thế ( việc bị tráo hay sàng trước khi về tay Trung ko biết) 
> 2 - việc sàng mạch từ cầy thước khác sang em đảm vảo Trung ko làm dc việc này các bác có thể theo giõi cmt của bác mua hàng là tháo mạch ra có nhiều bụi bẩn ??? Có nghĩa là cây thước vẫn nguyên vẹn từ khi Trung nhập về. Chứ Trung nó sàng mạch qua thì sao vẫn có bụi trong đó?? Chỉ có siêu nhân mới sàng được cả mạch và cả bụi sanh con thước khác mà thôi.
> 3 - tại sao em giám bảo Trung nó ko làm ? vì nói thẳng Trung Le chỉ giỏi phần cơ khí. Về phần điện Trung Le rất kém hay nói thẳng ra là mù tịt ( chưa nói gì tới mạch điện tử)
> 4 - Trung Le tính nó cũng thẳng, không biết nó nói là không biết, biết nó chỉ tận tình. ( đây là nguyên nhân tại sao Trung Le ko trả lời dc sao cây thước đó ko có nút chuyển... vì bản thân Trung Le ko biết nên ko trả lời KH dc ngay)
> Mua bán đồ cũ, đồ bãi nó như 1 canh bạc. Có ông mua dùng cả đời ko hỏng, có ông mua 3 ngày nó hỏng.
> Tâm lý chung cả là: chẳng có 1 ông nào cố tình bán đồ hỏng cho KH cả, gặp phải việc ngoài ý muốn nên cả 2 bên bỏ bớt cái tôi của mình 1 chút. Cố gắng giải quyết việc dứt điểm


 Bác hãy cố gắng đọc lại 2 cái topic bán thước của Trunglé hãy để ý cái tem xanh chứ ko phải cái tem của mytu. Tôi cũng ghi rất rõ ràng là nó vô trách nhiệm đến mức mà khi sàng 2 cây thước qua nó lại ko vệ sinh để rất bẩn.
Việc sàng qua nó chả liên quan gì đến vấn đề điện tử cả, nó thuộc về cơ khí. Mạch còn hay chết thì nó gỡ vít sàng qua thôi. 
Nó ko bít vì nó ko nghĩ đến vấn đề là cây thước trên thân có hệ inch và mm là trên hộp hiển thị của nó buộc phải có nút chuyển.
Nó thẳng hay nó tận tình đâu tôi ko thấy chứ vấn đề tôi nt hỏi về cách chuyển nó ko bít hay giả vờ ko bít mà nó cũng im re ko trả lời là bít hay ko? Là đủ để tôi khẳng định về việc đấy rồi. Ko trả lời đc ngay là 3 ngày hả? 3 ngày là hết hạn dùng thử và đổi trả rồi đấy cậu.
Vâng, bác bảo nó rất thẳng tính nhưng tôi thấy bao nhiu câu hỏi đặt ra cho nó ko chỉ từ tôi mà từ những ng khác trên đây nó ko trả lời đc 1 câu cho tử tế, chỉ lanh quanh, vòng vo. Vậy thì chắc nó chỉ thẳng với bác vì có thể bác mua nhìu đồ của nó thôi bác ạ.
Sau tất cả thì điều tôi muốn nói ở đây ko phải là việc tôi muốn trả lại cây thước để lấy 850k, mà tôi đang muốn nói đến cái cách bán hàng của nó, để cho những người mua hàng khác phải thận trọng đối với ng bán hàng kiểu này.

----------


## ngocsut

bác phuocminhhoa: nói như vậy là mọi người đủ hiểu chuyện rồi. nên dừng lại ở đây bác ạ. việc đơn giản hãy để kết thúc đơn giản

----------

phuocminhhoa

----------


## Trung Le

> Bác hãy cố gắng đọc lại 2 cái topic bán thước của Trunglé hãy để ý cái tem xanh chứ ko phải cái tem của mytu. Tôi cũng ghi rất rõ ràng là nó vô trách nhiệm đến mức mà khi sàng 2 cây thước qua nó lại ko vệ sinh để rất bẩn.
> Việc sàng qua nó chả liên quan gì đến vấn đề điện tử cả, nó thuộc về cơ khí. Mạch còn hay chết thì nó gỡ vít sàng qua thôi. 
> Nó ko bít vì nó ko nghĩ đến vấn đề là cây thước trên thân có hệ inch và mm là trên hộp hiển thị của nó buộc phải có nút chuyển.
> Nó thẳng hay nó tận tình đâu tôi ko thấy chứ vấn đề tôi nt hỏi về cách chuyển nó ko bít hay giả vờ ko bít mà nó cũng im re ko trả lời là bít hay ko? Là đủ để tôi khẳng định về việc đấy rồi. Ko trả lời đc ngay là 3 ngày hả? 3 ngày là hết hạn dùng thử và đổi trả rồi đấy cậu.
> Vâng, bác bảo nó rất thẳng tính nhưng tôi thấy bao nhiu câu hỏi đặt ra cho nó ko chỉ từ tôi mà từ những ng khác trên đây nó ko trả lời đc 1 câu cho tử tế, chỉ lanh quanh, vòng vo. Vậy thì chắc nó chỉ thẳng với bác vì có thể bác mua nhìu đồ của nó thôi bác ạ.
> Sau tất cả thì điều tôi muốn nói ở đây ko phải là việc tôi muốn trả lại cây thước để lấy 850k, mà tôi đang muốn nói đến cái cách bán hàng của nó, để cho những người mua hàng khác phải thận trọng đối với ng bán hàng kiểu này.


Đúng là cay muốn lặng gió no ko cho đứng im
h tóm lại là như này nhé HOẠ..
Hàng toi đăng bán ra sao đã kèm theo hình ảnh món hàng va Baor đảm sản phẩm bán ra su dung ok và  có bao hành sử dụng trong thời gian đã ghi rõ.
Toi ko cần pải giải thich nhiều voi ông toi chỉ cần bit đến tay ong nhận món hàng có đủ đk nói ở tren.
(Đúng hàng trong ảnh+ trong thời gian bao Sài ko có lỗi sản phẩm)

Còn khi đến tay ong mà ko như món hàng toi bán thi ong hãng nói..

Mà Ông ko biết phân biệt về điều kiện của người bán vaf người mua trong mua bán thi pải...

Còn về Cai tem no là tem dán để phan bổ về 1 ký hiệu nào đó sử dụng của từng bộ phận-tổ của 1 Nhà máy..ông đi lam ở khu cong nghiệp sẽ hiểu về chức năng cai tem đó..

Toi đang thắc mắc về tuổi đời của ông.vi thấy suy nghĩ và nhìn nhận.......

Còn ong thích cà khịa Để thỏa cai tính hiếu thắng thi cứ ngày ngày danh thời gian suy nghĩ ngôn từ mà vào gian hàng toi gào..(khuyen cáo :cấm chửi bậy..chửi bậy là adim cho ong ra đảo đó..)
.co khi toi cảm on ông là khác vi đã kéo bài toi ngay nào cũng đứng len đầu tien.haaa..aa

----------


## Fusionvie

Em mong có nhiều bài vào tẩy chay, để em mua được hàng rẻ  :Big Grin:

----------

Trucvt

----------


## Trucvt

Xong con ong!

Mình ko có thêm í kiến gì nữa.

----------


## CKD

1. Đúng nguyên tắc, những phản ánh về việc bán hàng phải được đang trong chuyên mục *Câu chuyện cảnh giác* *vì sao*?
-- Mọi người sẽ chú ý và dễ theo dõi vấn đề, không làm phiền những người không quan tâm.
-- BQT chỉ quan tâm đến những chủ đề đúng nơi đúng chổ.

2. Người phản ánh không trình bày rỏ ràng, trích link & hình ảnh đầy đủ. Khiến người theo dõi rất mệt mỏi.

Nhằm cô động lại nội dung, hy vọng mọi người theo dõi dể dàng hơn và nhanh chóng kết thúc vấn đề. Có đầy đủ link, và mốc bài viết, cũng như đánh dấu lần edit bài gần nhất.

1. Khởi đầu, hãy theo dõi ở trang 42, click vào link --> Bài #831, viết lúc 17-09-2018, 02:18:29 AM - Last edited by Trung Le; 20-11-2018 at 04:17:33 PM., chú ý cây thước đen nằm giữa, mất nắp. Bài viết này được Quote bỡi *Ga con* tại đây #834
Đây là một kiễu thước mẫu cũ, với 4 nút, 2 nút bên dưới và 2 nút bên trên. Thân thước là loại inch/mm. Số serie *27672*, thân thước dán tem xanh của xưởng, mã *VTYN-1013*

2. Kế tiếp là trang 44, click vào link --> Bài #864, viết lúc 13-11-2018, 03:52:45 AM - Last edited by Trung Le; 24-11-2018 at 06:00:52 AM. Reason: Ghi nhầm giá dây giắc, chú ý thân thước, bộ DRO là loại 3 nút, cũng mất nắp Pin. Đặc biệt thân thước dán tem xanh của xưởng, mã *VTYN-1013*, tem trên DRO có serie là *27672*

3. Và cây thước mà người mua nhận được là cây thước đúng với ảnh đã đăng ở bài #864

Mình không kết luận vấn đề gì, nhưng có vài câu hỏi hy vọng là được làm rỏ.
1. Cây thước có tem gốc serie 27672, với 4 nút. Theo người bán bảo là tháo ra và lắp vào cây 3 nút cho đẹp. Vậy cái 4 nút đã đi đâu, thiếu tem thì chắc càng khó bán hơn, bạn nào đã mua hoặc là vứt thùng rác rồi?
2. Cây 4 nút có mã quản lý là VTYN-1013, cây 3 nút cũng có mã quản lý là VTYN-1013.

Nếu cây gốc 4 nút serie 27672 đã có người mua. Vui lòng được xác nhận.
Nếu người bán vẫn giữ dùng như đã nói ở #831 thì vui lòng chụp cho cái ảnh để nhận diện.
Các bạn quan tâm, vui lòng tìm hiểu kỹ vấn đề rồi cho ý kiến một cách khách quan để vấn đề được rỏ ràng.

Thân!

----------

aiemphuong, Diyodira, phuocminhhoa, thuhanoi, Trung Le

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Đúng là cay muốn lặng gió no ko cho đứng im
> h tóm lại là như này nhé HOẠ..
> Hàng toi đăng bán ra sao đã kèm theo hình ảnh món hàng va Baor đảm sản phẩm bán ra su dung ok và  có bao hành sử dụng trong thời gian đã ghi rõ.
> Toi ko cần pải giải thich nhiều voi ông toi chỉ cần bit đến tay ong nhận món hàng có đủ đk nói ở tren.
> (Đúng hàng trong ảnh+ trong thời gian bao Sài ko có lỗi sản phẩm)
> 
> Còn khi đến tay ong mà ko như món hàng toi bán thi ong hãng nói..
> 
> Mà Ông ko biết phân biệt về điều kiện của người bán vaf người mua trong mua bán thi pải...
> ...


1. Thời gian bảo hành sử dụng là 3 ngày nhưng đến tay tôi xong nt thắc mắc để còn suy nghĩ có trả hay ko thì ông im bặt đến 2-3 ngày. 
2. Đã là Tem phân bổ của cho từng bộ phận của 1 nhà máy thì lại càng ko được trùng.
3. Tôi ko cà khịa, tôi nói để cho ae bít mà còn tránh. Tôi lên đây tôi phàn nàn về thái độ bán hàng của ông thì ông lại nhảy vào qui chụp tôi muốn trả thước nên cố tình phá cây thước rồi lên đây làm ầm lên để trả.
4. Tuổi đời tôi thì ông ko cần bít đâu. Nhưng có 1 điều tôi chắc chắn là tôi tôn trọng người đọc hơn ông. Ông xem lại việc ông viết sai chính tả và trả lời câu hỏi của những khách hàng tiềm năng của ông ấy, đừng nên xem tuổi đời của tôi làm gì?

----------

Trucvt

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> 1. Đúng nguyên tắc, những phản ánh về việc bán hàng phải được đang trong chuyên mục *Câu chuyện cảnh giác* *vì sao*?
> -- Mọi người sẽ chú ý và dễ theo dõi vấn đề, không làm phiền những người không quan tâm.
> -- BQT chỉ quan tâm đến những chủ đề đúng nơi đúng chổ.
> 
> 2. Người phản ánh không trình bày rỏ ràng, trích link & hình ảnh đầy đủ. Khiến người theo dõi rất mệt mỏi.
> 
> Nhằm cô động lại nội dung, hy vọng mọi người theo dõi dể dàng hơn và nhanh chóng kết thúc vấn đề. Có đầy đủ link, và mốc bài viết, cũng như đánh dấu lần edit bài gần nhất.
> 
> 1. Khởi đầu, hãy theo dõi ở trang 42, click vào link --> Bài #831, viết lúc 17-09-2018, 02:18:29 AM - Last edited by Trung Le; 20-11-2018 at 04:17:33 PM., chú ý cây thước đen nằm giữa, mất nắp. Bài viết này được Quote bỡi *Ga con* tại đây #834
> ...


Cám ơn bác. 
Em xin lỗi đã làm phiền bác nhưng vì lúc đầu vấn đề này em cũng chỉ muốn phàn nàn trực tiếp với ng bán chứ ko muốn làm phiền đến các bác. Nhưng cái thái độ lanh quanh, đổ lỗi cho người mua của Trunglé nên sẵn đó em ghi luôn thôi.

----------

thuhanoi, Trucvt

----------


## Trung Le

Cảm ơn KCD điều bạn noi rất đúng đẻ xác nhận sự viec j đúng sai..và cay thước đó minh ko bán mà đem cho ông chú(sẽ có hình ảnh về cay thước đó) 
Nhưng trc tien minh có diều cần mọi người cho 1 nhan xét về viec j này:
Minh sẽ đưa ra 1 trương hợp là cau chuyen dưới đây

* 1 người có 2 cay thước Mýutoyo chinh hãng JAPAN (dã qua sử dung)
1 cay bị hư bộ phận điện (ruột thước) còn vỏ ngoài còn nguyen trạng (goi là ct 1)
Cay con lại bị hư phần thân ko sai đc nhưng phần ruột thước thi vẫn hoạt dộng ok(goi ct2)

Anh ta đem ruột (ct 2)  gắn thay vào (ct1) => (ct3) hoạt động tốt (ruột + thân thước (ct3) đều của mýutuyo)
Rồi đem bán cho 1 người khác-đến tay người này sử dụng binh thường như trong lời cam kết ben bán hàng 


-xin hỏi về tinh chất lương tam người bán có bi xem là LỪA KHÁCH HÀNG  ko

-xin hỏi về yếu tố kỹ thuật cay thước có bị sai kỹ thuật khi sử dụng ko

Cau hỏi tren là vi thấy khách hàng(bạn HOẠ) nói tráo đổi vậy là lừa khách và ko con độ zin...

Vi hàng ae bán trên forum 80% là hàng đã qua sử dụng và có 1 so mặt hàng vẫn bị tráo đổi như vậy 
Vd : 
-ray trượt blok trượt - blok vãn là thay đổi đc cho nhau
-vime dai ốc bi - vẫn thay đc cho nhau
-Biến tần vỏ và ruột  vẫn thay đc cho nhau
Vv...vvv

Mong các bác đưa ra nhanh xét 1 cách công tâm nhất:
Cảm on tất cả mọi người

----------


## Trung Le

* ĐỐNG DÂY NGUỒN (đầu phích cắm có cầu chì chống Chập cháy thiết bị) dùng cho tủ lanh-tivi-máy tính pc-vv..vvv
-6 dây nguồn dài(khoảng 1.6met)+ 3 dây nối dài(dai 1 met)
-thân dây ko sứt mẻ (các bác xem hình)



-giá 300k/cả mớ (6 dây+ 3 đoạn nối)

* ke nhôm Mạ đen hình CHỮ L( là nhôm loại tốt..gõ kêu keng keng)
-thân nhôm chỗ dày 15mm đoan mỏng nhất 11mm(kích thước xem trên hình giúp em)



Giá 200k/1 cặp

----------


## duc.chu

> Cảm ơn KCD điều bạn noi rất đúng đẻ xác nhận sự viec j đúng sai..và cay thước đó minh ko bán mà đem cho ông chú(sẽ có hình ảnh về cay thước đó) 
> Nhưng trc tien minh có diều cần mọi người cho 1 nhan xét về viec j này:
> Minh sẽ đưa ra 1 trương hợp là cau chuyen dưới đây
> 
> * 1 người có 2 cay thước Mýutoyo chinh hãng JAPAN (dã qua sử dung)
> 1 cay bị hư bộ phận điện (ruột thước) còn vỏ ngoài còn nguyen trạng (goi là ct 1)
> Cay con lại bị hư phần thân ko sai đc nhưng phần ruột thước thi vẫn hoạt dộng ok(goi ct2)
> 
> Anh ta đem ruột (ct 2)  gắn thay vào (ct1) => (ct3) hoạt động tốt (ruột + thân thước (ct3) đều của mýutuyo)
> ...


Về tính chất lương tâm: Nếu bác có nói hàng tráo đổi khi rao bán thì ok, còn không nói thì là lừa khách hàng. Các bác thường gọi là bao zin hay không bao zin.
Về tính chất kĩ thuật: hàng qua sửa chữa thì phải cân chỉnh và ktra chất lượng bằng tool chuẩn thì mới đạt yêu cầu.

----------

CKD, Diyodira, phuocminhhoa, Thanhcuongquynhon

----------


## Diyodira

> Về tính chất lương tâm: Nếu bác có nói hàng tráo đổi khi rao bán thì ok, còn không nói thì là lừa khách hàng. Các bác thường gọi là bao zin hay không bao zin.
> Về tính chất kĩ thuật: hàng qua sửa chữa thì phải cân chỉnh và ktra chất lượng bằng tool chuẩn thì mới đạt yêu cầu.


nói chung là bác TL vẫn còn vòng vo, tránh né chi tiết, như bác mua hàng nói đúng, chưa trả lời ra hồn 1 câu hỏi nào cả, bản lĩnh ở đâu, mấy ae cũng đừng khen chê làm gì và TL cũng đừng vội ảo tưởng mà nói là nhẹ đầu này nọ, người xưa có câu "mua danh 3 vạn bán danh 3 đồng" vẫn còn giá trị đó.
tôi cũng mua hàng của TL vài lần rồi và phần lớn đều ổn cả, tuy nhiên cũng có một sảm phẩm có lỗi, mà đối với tôi thì chuyện nhỏ nhưng với người khác thì là lớn đấy, thôi cái gì qua thì cho nó qua. Nhưng vì sao tôi nhắc lại vấn đề này? vì theo quan niệm bán hàng của tôi thì hàng hóa phải tuyệt đối nguyên bản, hàng tốt nhất nên ưu tiên bán trước, nói chung cái gì ngon, xịn, và cảm thấy an tâm thì bán cho khách trước, mà với điều kiện là phải nguyên bản, nếu hàng bán ra nguyên bản mà chúng ta vì nhiều quá chưa kiểm soát được chất lượng thì khi khách hàng có phản hồi thì trước tiên phải đổi hàng cho khách, còn có thọc thò chọc ngoáy thay đổi gì thì phải nói rõ, không biết vì tôi chơi bên mấy dđ khác nó có khắt khe trong tiêu chuẩn bán đồ 2nd hay không và tôi có bị nhiễm hay không, nhựng nhìn chung tôi thấy mấy ae bán hàng trên này quá xem nhẹ chuyên nguyên bản của sản phẩm 2nd, tôi chỉ sợ nó sẽ thành thói quen không tốt cho d đ, mà cái này là mấu chốt quan trọng trong vấn đề tranh chấp mua bán.
tôi thấy người mua hàng cũng còn bức xúc và có lý do để mà đi đến cùng câu chuyện này, ae hãy đặt mình vào người khác thì mới rõ, riêng tôi không bênh ai, nhưng thiết nghĩ cần phải rõ ràng, và từ đó d đ sẽ rút ra được những kinh nghiệm để xây dựng nền tản luật mua bán cho tốt hơn nữa.
tks

----------

linhdt1121, ngocsut, phuocminhhoa, thuhanoi

----------


## Diyodira

> Cảm ơn KCD điều bạn noi rất đúng đẻ xác nhận sự viec j đúng sai..và cay thước đó minh ko bán mà đem cho ông chú(sẽ có hình ảnh về cay thước đó) 
> Nhưng trc tien minh có diều cần mọi người cho 1 nhan xét về viec j này:
> Minh sẽ đưa ra 1 trương hợp là cau chuyen dưới đây
> 
> * 1 người có 2 cay thước Mýutoyo chinh hãng JAPAN (dã qua sử dung)
> 1 cay bị hư bộ phận điện (ruột thước) còn vỏ ngoài còn nguyen trạng (goi là ct 1)
> Cay con lại bị hư phần thân ko sai đc nhưng phần ruột thước thi vẫn hoạt dộng ok(goi ct2)
> 
> Anh ta đem ruột (ct 2)  gắn thay vào (ct1) => (ct3) hoạt động tốt (ruột + thân thước (ct3) đều của mýutuyo)
> ...


nếu bác có bản lĩnh thì trả lời đại 1 tiếng có sàn thước hay không, chỉ vậy thôi, chỉ vậy thôi mà bác đã đẩy vấn đề đi quá xa, để đến giờ bác tự dồn mình vào thế khó, phải chi mấy ae kia cũng đừng khen TL, vì đã hại TL, nói thật ai đúng ai sai, ai ntn thì ae em cũng biết và phán đoán được cả.

----------

khoa.address, phuocminhhoa, ppgas

----------


## motogia

> Cảm ơn KCD điều bạn noi rất đúng đẻ xác nhận sự viec j đúng sai..và cay thước đó minh ko bán mà đem cho ông chú(sẽ có hình ảnh về cay thước đó) 
> Nhưng trc tien minh có diều cần mọi người cho 1 nhan xét về viec j này:
> Minh sẽ đưa ra 1 trương hợp là cau chuyen dưới đây
> 
> * 1 người có 2 cay thước Mýutoyo chinh hãng JAPAN (dã qua sử dung)
> 1 cay bị hư bộ phận điện (ruột thước) còn vỏ ngoài còn nguyen trạng (goi là ct 1)
> Cay con lại bị hư phần thân ko sai đc nhưng phần ruột thước thi vẫn hoạt dộng ok(goi ct2)
> 
> Anh ta đem ruột (ct 2)  gắn thay vào (ct1) => (ct3) hoạt động tốt (ruột + thân thước (ct3) đều của mýutuyo)
> ...


về lý, A và B là C song có lúc A và B chưa chắc đã là C được. thế nên việc lắp lẫn còn phải tùy, và tuyệt đối không nên tùy tiện với các dụng cụ đo, bởi phía sau đó kéo theo rất nhiều hệ lụy, kiểm định, dung sai sai số.... bla bla...
Về tình, Có thể bác đinh ninh cứ japan + japan là japan, nên bác khẳng định nó là hàng japan, và bác tin là mình đúng, nên bác trích dẫn nguyên cụm từ của bác mua hàng, là "Lừa khách hàng". nói thực cũng bực, chẳng ai lại lừa nó vài trăm ngàn. có trách thì trách bản thân đã bác trungle nhỉ. sự hiểu biết của mỗi người đều có hạn. cũng có khả năng bác không phải là người đã đổi ruột thước và bác cũng là nạn nhân của một tên khác được gắn mác "lừa" . hàng 2hand mà.
sau chuyện này em nghĩ: 
về phía bác: nên có trách nhiệm hơn, kể cả việc bác đăng tin trên đây, thì cần và phải có trách nhiệm với tin đăng của bác. việc khách hàng phản hồi thông tin hàng hóa nên cố gắng nhất có thể phản hồi lại cho khách hàng, cho dù chưa có đầy đủ thông tin để trả lời thấu đáo. việc online mươi phút chẳng đáng là bao phải không bác.
Về phía bác mua hàng: thủ thỉ bác thui nhé: bớt nóng chút cho nó trẻ thêm, chưa đến lúc chụp mũ, còn việc ai lừa ai, để mọi người tự nhìn thấu.... vì em cũng giống bác khi mua cây thước mết in Hàn Quốc, lúc mua họ chỉ nói vẻn vẹn, hàng dùng rồi mới có giá vậy, quả thật em về dùng gần năm trời nó mới dở chứng, tọc mạch tháo ra , ặc ruột chị na. giờ sao , em cười xòe.. cho nó vào sọt rác mặc dù trong lòng bực lắm chứ. 
Sĩ hòa vi quý, hai bác tự nhìn nhận sự việc và sao cho êm thắm cả đôi đường.Mong vậy.

----------

phuocminhhoa, Trung Le

----------


## 4fun

> Cảm ơn KCD điều bạn noi rất đúng đẻ xác nhận sự viec j đúng sai..và cay thước đó minh ko bán mà đem cho ông chú(sẽ có hình ảnh về cay thước đó) 
> Nhưng trc tien minh có diều cần mọi người cho 1 nhan xét về viec j này:
> Minh sẽ đưa ra 1 trương hợp là cau chuyen dưới đây
> 
> * 1 người có 2 cay thước Mýutoyo chinh hãng JAPAN (dã qua sử dung)
> 1 cay bị hư bộ phận điện (ruột thước) còn vỏ ngoài còn nguyen trạng (goi là ct 1)
> Cay con lại bị hư phần thân ko sai đc nhưng phần ruột thước thi vẫn hoạt dộng ok(goi ct2)
> 
> Anh ta đem ruột (ct 2)  gắn thay vào (ct1) => (ct3) hoạt động tốt (ruột + thân thước (ct3) đều của mýutuyo)
> ...


Theo minh về lý thì b TL sai rồi lẽ ra b nên nói rõ trước khi bán.  Còn về tình thì do b TL hiểu biết hạn chế về kỹ thuật nên phần nào có thể thông cảm. Tóm lại là b TL sai rồi nhé.

----------

phuocminhhoa

----------


## CKD

Lập luận như người bán theo tôi là *không đồng ý*!
1. Khi người bán mập mờ thông tin, gây ngộ nhận thì có thể được xem là "lừa". Chí ít là "lừa" thông tin.
2. Các bạn bán hàng có thể mập mờ nội dung, nhưng nếu người mua không biết không tố giác thì xem như đã "lừa" thành công và không gây hậu quả, hoặc có hậu quả nhưng không bị tố giác.
3. Riêng về thước, nguyên tắc là sau khi sửa chửa phải calibrate lại. Chưa nói đến, cây thước được đề cập là đầu gà đít vịt thì càng không nên làm.
4. *Trường hợp:* Nếu người bán, khi mua cây thước về đã bị sửa chửa, thay thế. Không biết gì và để nguyên vậy đăng bán thì có thể tạm xem là không "lừa". Nhưng vụ việc này không như thế, chính người bán là người tạo ra cây thước đầu gà đít vịt.
5. Đến giờ mà người bán vẫn chưa thấy rỏ vấn đề thì mình cũng không còn gì để nói.

*Về người bán*
Vi phạm Nội quy chuyên mục mua bán. Người bán thực hiện hành vi hoán cải (mình không muốn nói là tráo thân thước) nhưng không nêu rỏ trong bài giới thiệu sản phẩm mua bán.Hành động trên không thể đổ lỗi cho việc không rành kỹ thuật. Vì hiểu rỏ việc mình làm là sửa chữa/thay thế.Cố tình lập lờ khái niệm dù đã được nhắc nhỏ.


*Về người mua, xin nhắc nhở chung cho tất cả các bạn quan tâm.*
Tìm hiểu thật kỹ món hàng mà mình muốn mua.Liên lạc và yêu cầu bổ xung thông tin nếu nghi ngờ hoặc chưa rỏ vấn đề nào.Lưu lại tất cả các thỏa thuận mua bán nếu có thể. Trao đổi các nội dung giao dịch trực tiếp trên diễn đàn sẽ thuận tiện hơn cho việc tra cứu thông tin.Khi có sự cố về việc mua bán, vui lòng viết bài đánh giá đúng nơi quy định. Dù có được bảo vệ quyền lợi hay không (vì diễn đàn rất khó can thiệp khắc phục hậu quả) thì cũng giúp ích cho những người mua hàng khác, theo dõi, nắm thông tin và giảm thiểu rủi ro.Những bạn quan tâm xin đừng nhận xét cảm tính, thiếu tìm hiểu, thiếu thông tin. Các bạn có thể giao dịch thành công nhưng người khác có thể không. Nhận xét cảm tính có thể làm loãng nội dung và đẩy xự việc đi đến một kết cục đáng buồn hơn.

Trân trọng.

----------

hoctap256, linhdt1121, ngocsut, nguyennhungcdtht, phuocminhhoa, thuhanoi, TigerHN, Trucvt

----------


## cuongmay

Theo mình cây thước bác trung lê bán chỉ có thể gọi là đã sửa chữa chứ không thể gọi là tráo linh kiện. Từ tráo chỉ được dùng khi người ta cố tình thay linh kiện khác vào cây thước đang chạy tốt để lấy món linh kiện đó . Việc cây thước đã qua sửa chữa người bán có thể không cần nói trừ khi người mua hỏi . Trong trường hợp người bán bảo đảm zin hoặc bảo đảm mua sao bán vậy mới gọi là gian dối .

----------

thuhanoi, Trung Le

----------


## thuhanoi

Theo cách hiểu cá nhân thì thước kẹp hoạt động theo kiểu bộ đếm tuyến tính trong suốt hành trình và có nút zero thì chẳng cần calib trong suốt cuộc đời của nó nếu đo đúng lúc đầu, vì zero cũng là calib rồi. Có chăng chỉ là phép kiểm tra hiệu chỉnh khe hàm mà ai dùng thước đều biết. 
Thêm tý là người mua bị mua hớ (vì nhận đúng món hàng rao bán (#864) mình mua) nên bực mình mà thôi, có thể vì nhãn calib ghi date 2017 18 chi đó  :Big Grin: 
Còn để cho diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển theo hướng tốt đẹp văn minh văn hóa thị trường thì nên theo hướng bác CKD mà làm mới tồn tại được

----------

Trucvt

----------


## Diyodira

> Theo mình cây thước bác trung lê bán chỉ có thể gọi là đã sửa chữa chứ không thể gọi là tráo linh kiện. Từ tráo chỉ được dùng khi người ta cố tình thay linh kiện khác vào cây thước đang chạy tốt để lấy món linh kiện đó . Việc cây thước đã qua sửa chữa người bán có thể không cần nói trừ khi người mua hỏi . Trong trường hợp người bán bảo đảm zin hoặc bảo đảm mua sao bán vậy mới gọi là gian dối .


lập luận của bác không ổn rồi.

vấn đề là nguyên bản hay không thôi, tháo ra và lắp lại cũng là vấn đề cần phải xem xét rồi, chứ đừng nói chi đổi đồ, dù cho đồ cùng hãng cùng mặt hàng, vì kỹ thuật và kinh nghiệm lắp ráp là khâu rất quan trọng, rồi tiếp theo là đồ dùng ít và dùng nhiều thì chất lượng linh kiện cũng khác nhau mặc dù nhìn bề ngoài không phân biệt được: điện tử thì mạch lão hóa, spin thì bạc đạn lỏng rơ và mỡ giảm chất vân. vân... vậy hỏi bác thay linh kiện (cụ thể là bạc spin) của 2 con spin giống nhau mà có thời gian sử dụng cách xa nhau và không cần nói cho người mua thì có đúng không? cái này lại quay về vụ bác TL, thôi đừng lập lờ như vậy, xin phép nhắc lại: vấn đề là nguyên bản hay không thôi! chỉ 2 từ thôi ạ!
tks

----------

phuocminhhoa, thuhanoi, Trucvt

----------


## cuongmay

> lập luận của bác không ổn rồi.
> 
> vấn đề là nguyên bản hay không thôi, tháo ra và lắp lại cũng là vấn đề cần phải xem xét rồi, chứ đừng nói chi đổi đồ, dù cho đồ cùng hãng cùng mặt hàng, vì kỹ thuật và kinh nghiệm lắp ráp là khâu rất quan trọng, rồi tiếp theo là đồ dùng ít và dùng nhiều thì chất lượng linh kiện cũng khác nhau mặc dù nhìn bề ngoài không phân biệt được: điện tử thì mạch lão hóa, spin thì bạc đạn lỏng rơ và mỡ giảm chất vân. vân... vậy hỏi bác thay linh kiện (cụ thể là bạc spin) của 2 con spin giống nhau mà có thời gian sử dụng cách xa nhau và không cần nói cho người mua thì có đúng không? cái này lại quay về vụ bác TL, thôi đừng lập lờ như vậy, xin phép nhắc lại: vấn đề là nguyên bản hay không thôi! chỉ 2 từ thôi ạ!
> tks


Mình đã nói trên rồi . Người bán có thể đảm bảo zin hoặc đảm bảo hàng bãi chưa bị can thiệp nếu chắc chắn. Còn người mua cũng phải hỏi kỹ càng . Trường hợp này mua trên diễn đàn còn bù lu bù loa được chứ mua bãi hoặc kho đồ cũ thì quên đi.

----------


## CKD

Mình nghĩ đương sự người mua và người bán nên có quyết định của mình về vấn đề này. Và nhanh chóng kết thúc.

Việc có đảm bảo zin hay không, có được hỏi và trả lời hay không mình cho là nằm ở khía cạnh trung thực. Người bán có quyền nói không biết nếu thật sự không biết. Đằng này thì rất rỏ và cố tình không nói. Dù sau đó đã được người mua chất vấn, người bán vẫn khăng khăng là "tráo" tem. Mình gọi là tráo vì tem sản phẩm chứa thông tin sản xuất của sản phẩm. Việc dán tem khác vào là tráo đổi thông tin.
Và mình đã phân tích ở các bài trước, người bán vẫn khăng khăng là không đá động gì đến bộ đếm của thước. Chỉ nhận đã thay thế sau khi mình viết rất rỏ ràng thông tin để chứng minh điều ấy.

Quan điểm cá nhân
1. Tạm chấp nhận việc không nêu rỏ tình trạng món hàng. Tuy vi phạm Nội quy nhưng không đáng truy cứu nếu không gây hậu quả.

2. Người mua vì thiếu hiểu biết nên không nhận ra món hàng đã bị thay đổi trước khi mua. Việc này là lỗi của người mua. Nhưng mình chắc là phần lớn anh em mua hàng trên đây đều vướng phải lỗi này. Vì cũng vì không biết rỏ món hàng mà rất nhiều giao dịch trên này có tranh chấp.

3. Người bán lấp liếm và cố tình đánh tráo khái niệm để che giấu việc sửa chữa thay thế dù đã được truy vấn nhiều lần theo mình là cố tình gian dối.

----------

Diyodira, duc.chu, huyquynhbk, phuocminhhoa, Tuấn

----------


## cuongkran

Thân chào,


Thế giới đã là phẳng từ khi có mấy vụ internet và ngài Facebook. Phạm vi không còn tồn tại giữa ao cá làng nữa nó đã tiến xa hơn ra kênh rạch, sông ngòi.
Ông buôn bán thì cũng nên nhìn ra điều này, lừa dối nhau thì không tồn tại lâu được, Mình thấy hay câu "mua danh ba vạn bán danh 3 đồng".
Trong ao cá thì ông CKD cũng nên thả vài con cá sấu, hay cá mập vào để tiêu diệt bớt những cá xấu đi, để cho cái ao sạch và trong.
Đồng ý quan điểm thứ 3 của Mr. CKD tuy nhiên nên có hình phạt thích đáng, không nương tay.

Thân/Menkran.
No.1 HAIPHONG - Cá KOI & Hồ cá KOI  ;-)

----------

huyquynhbk, phuocminhhoa, Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

> Mình đã nói trên rồi . Người bán có thể đảm bảo zin hoặc đảm bảo hàng bãi chưa bị can thiệp nếu chắc chắn. Còn người mua cũng phải hỏi kỹ càng . Trường hợp này mua trên diễn đàn còn bù lu bù loa được chứ mua bãi hoặc kho đồ cũ thì quên đi.


ở đây không dùng từ có thể được, mọi cái đều chắc chắn cả, ngay cả mua sao bán vậy (không biết, không chọc ngoáy sản phẩm) cũng là một sự chắc chắn và đảm bảo trong việc mua bán, chủ yếu là có trung thực hay không thôi, người mua lầm chứ người bán không lầm, đâu có con buôn nào mà không biết gì về món đồ mình buôn???
còn mua trên d đ mà đi so với kho bãi cũ không thể chấp nhận được, chỗ mua 1 đồng/một đống nó khác với chỗ mua 1 đồng/cái.

quay lại với vấn đề TL, chúng ta nên tập trung để giải quyết dứt điểm, đừng đi lệch đề, đừng thương hại này kia, để sớm kết thúc, để bác TL còn dọn dẹp gian hàng chào đón năm mới, cái gì cũng có 2 mặt tốt xấu, trong rủi có may, hy vọng bác TL có sự kết thúc chân thành và vui vẻ.
tks

----------


## TNK

> Cảm ơn KCD điều bạn noi rất đúng đẻ xác nhận sự viec j đúng sai..và cay thước đó minh ko bán mà đem cho ông chú(sẽ có hình ảnh về cay thước đó) 
> Nhưng trc tien minh có diều cần mọi người cho 1 nhan xét về viec j này:
> Minh sẽ đưa ra 1 trương hợp là cau chuyen dưới đây
> 
> * 1 người có 2 cay thước Mýutoyo chinh hãng JAPAN (dã qua sử dung)
> 1 cay bị hư bộ phận điện (ruột thước) còn vỏ ngoài còn nguyen trạng (goi là ct 1)
> Cay con lại bị hư phần thân ko sai đc nhưng phần ruột thước thi vẫn hoạt dộng ok(goi ct2)
> 
> Anh ta đem ruột (ct 2)  gắn thay vào (ct1) => (ct3) hoạt động tốt (ruột + thân thước (ct3) đều của mýutuyo)
> ...


Khi bạn nói ra những điều này thì mọi người chắc cũng hiểu vấn đề rồi, không biết mọi người nghĩ sao chứ mình dùng đồ 2and quan tâm nhất đến vấn đề * NGUYÊN BẢN*, tùy hãng, xấu đẹp cũ mới mà giá trị khác nhau nhưng phải NGUYÊN Bản

----------

Diyodira, duc.chu, phuocminhhoa

----------


## Diyodira

> Khi bạn nói ra những điều này thì mọi người chắc cũng hiểu vấn đề rồi, không biết mọi người nghĩ sao chứ mình dùng đồ 2and quan tâm nhất đến vấn đề * NGUYÊN BẢN*, tùy hãng, xấu đẹp cũ mới mà giá trị khác nhau nhưng phải NGUYÊN Bản


tôi đã nhấn mạnh nhiều đến từ này rồi, vì người ta cũng đã đúc kết kinh nghiệm bao nhiêu năm rồi, nói cách khác, giá trị còn lại của món đồ 2nd chính là *nguyên bản*

----------

phuocminhhoa

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Theo cách hiểu cá nhân thì thước kẹp hoạt động theo kiểu bộ đếm tuyến tính trong suốt hành trình và có nút zero thì chẳng cần calib trong suốt cuộc đời của nó nếu đo đúng lúc đầu, vì zero cũng là calib rồi. Có chăng chỉ là phép kiểm tra hiệu chỉnh khe hàm mà ai dùng thước đều biết. 
> Thêm tý là người mua bị mua hớ (vì nhận đúng món hàng rao bán (#864) mình mua) nên bực mình mà thôi, có thể vì nhãn calib ghi date 2017 18 chi đó 
> Còn để cho diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển theo hướng tốt đẹp văn minh văn hóa thị trường thì nên theo hướng bác CKD mà làm mới tồn tại được


Bác nghĩ em mua hớ là sao ta? Em ko bực tức vì chuyện mua hớ. Hình như bác ở đà nẵng. Bác cho em địa chỉ em sang chở bác đến chỗ để đồ chơi mà em chơi. Em cho bác xem đồ chơi của em và công việc thật sự của em, để bác xác định xem em làm ầm lên là vì sao? Nếu bác ok em thì nt cho em sđt vào hộp thư nhé.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Trung Le

* em đã đọc các lời nhân xét cong tam từ phía các bác...
QUẢ THỰC CÂY THƯỚC EM BÁN KO CÒN NGUYÊN BẢN: 
Còn vi sao em viết vi du về trường hợp để các bác đưa ra nhận xét..

Thực sự nếu để cố tình lừa đảo bác họa.trong vụ viec j này là chưa hề co suy nghĩ đó..nhất là trc khi mua cay thước thi em và bác đó ko có ấn tượng xấu về nhau..nhưng quả thực khi em ngủ day mở Zalo + forum ra xem thi thấy lời nói mất hết cai tốt của nhau..

Còn noi về vụ đổi ruột thước

Đúng cay thước 200 đăng bán  ( xong noi để lại dùng) là có vấn đề màn hình hiên thi số hơi mờ 
Len em mới giữ lại ko bán..=> em nghĩ neu màn hình mở thi thay màn hinh cay thước mysuto khac vào là ok.(lúc đó nhà em có 4 cay Mýutoyo).chứ có ảnh hưởng j đâu..=> tiến hành em thay =>xong có ktra đo 1 sản phẩm với cay thước khác thấy ok ko bị sai so (viec này bác Hoạ rõ là ko bị sai số đúng ko ạ).và dùng thử khoảng 10ngay => Ok=> đăng bán 

Ghi chú : em be cả cụm điện tử của cay thước để thay cho nhau..( vi nghĩ minh đâu có tráo đồ đểu vào để bán lừa khách đau)
Roi nghĩ ko cần pải báo cáo sự viec vi thuoc đâu có bị sao đâu mà pải báo cáo(đầu em nghĩ vậy)

Còn cay thước dùng để thay kia thi em h vẫn đang dùng bình thường (nho anh Tuấn gửi giup em clip hqua len đay nhé..em cảm on )

* còn viec j này nữa..có bác noi em vi sao ko nhận là tráo-loanh quanh
Trc khi em trả lời cau trên thi em xin nói 1 lời là 

Co bao h các bác ở forum báo hàng lỗi mà em ko xin nhận lại mà ko Ck lại tiền chưa ạ..và luon kem theo lời XIN LỖI của em tới khách..
Nếu bác Hoạ nếu bác bình tinh 1 chút khi em ngủ dậy chắc chắn 100% ae có cach giải quyết để ko sảy ra như vậy...vi bác cũng bit lan trc cũng là cay thước bác phản hồi lại em..là em Ck lại bác chứ có nặng lời 1 cau nào đâu 

Em xin tra lời điều tren : vi bực bác Hoạ quá..chua j đã gào ầm lên làm như em cố tình lừa bác đấy..

Em xin noi 1 lời cuối: 
Cảm ơn các bác đã danh thời gian can thiệp..về vụ viec j
Cảm on những bác đã có lời nói về con người em...
Cảm on rieng CKD đã có nhưng lời nhan xét công bằng 
Gui đến bác Hoạ là nếu bác ko muốn Sài cay đó thi bác gửi ra cho minh..mong bác Thong cảm va bác hiểu 1 điều minh ko pai là chu ý lừa bác
Còn dẫn đến sự viec này lỗi đều do cả 2 ta mà phần mình chiếm nhiều hơn bác..

----------

Trucvt

----------


## ktshung

Ông Trung Lê đồng ý nhận hàng, ông Họa trả hàng đi, vậy là xong đi cho nó nhẹ nhàng. Quan điểm mỗi ông mỗi khác, ông thì đòi hỏi nguyên bản, ông thì nghĩ hàng Nhật với hàng Nhật thay qua ko sao. Quan điểm của em là bán buôn mà khách không ưng thì trả mịa nó tiền lại cho xong, thêm chừng đó ko giàu hơn mà bớt nó cũng không nghèo đi. 
Riêng Trung Lê mình nhắn nhủ chú em tý, Cái gì ko thể đáp ứng đòi hỏi của khách thì bảo em ko thể đáp ứng, đừng bảo vì thái độ này thái độ nọ. Ngày xưa mình có cho thằng kia mượn tiền, sau đòi nó ko trả, mình điên lên làm ầm, nó bảo vì mình làm ầm nên ghét nó ko trả  :Big Grin: . Mọi sự phải xét trên lý, đừng đổ lỗi cho cảm xúc. Ví dụ họ nói làm em khó chịu, em cứ giải quyết sao cho đúng đắn, sau khi mọi việc xong xuôi mình mới nói "anh nói cái này ko được, kia ko phải ..." khi đấy người ta mới nể mình ... hehehe

----------

linhdt1121, Trung Le

----------


## phuocminhhoa

Bác ấy đã có lời như thế thì thôi ạ. Có thể em cũng có những lời bực tức ko đáng có. Thôi kết thúc sự việc ở đây thôi ạ. 
Em cám ơn các bác đã có lời phân giải hợp tình hợp lí, nhất là bác CKD  và bác Diyodira ạ. Cám ơn 2 bác đã có những cái nhìn khách quan về vụ việc .
Em xin chân thành cám ơn.

----------

Trucvt, Trung Le

----------


## Trucvt

Kết có hậu!  :Big Grin:

----------

phuocminhhoa, Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

> Kết có hậu!


Dạ em với nó (e đoán bừa chắc = tuổi em)lại hết ửi nhau rủi ạ..
Em sẽ sửa sai va có cai nhìn rõ về vụ việc EM tự ý đổi JAPAN thành NHẬT BỦN

----------


## garynguyen

Gửi block chưa cụ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác nghĩ em mua hớ là sao ta? Em ko bực tức vì chuyện mua hớ. Hình như bác ở đà nẵng. Bác cho em địa chỉ em sang chở bác đến chỗ để đồ chơi mà em chơi. Em cho bác xem đồ chơi của em và công việc thật sự của em, để bác xác định xem em làm ầm lên là vì sao? Nếu bác ok em thì nt cho em sđt vào hộp thư nhé.


Cũng không nên nói về vấn đề này nữa, nhưng mình chỉ xoáy vào việc mua và bán thôi nên nhận xét như vậy. Bác cứ nhìn lại caí ảnh rao bán ở #864 đi, nó đã không nguyên bản rồi mà. Mình ở Đà Nẵng, nghề của mình là làm linh tinh, đụng gì làm nấy ngoài giờ hành chính. Hẹn khi nào rảnh rỗi uống cà phê chơi (mình không thích nhậu  :Big Grin:  )

----------

phuocminhhoa

----------


## garynguyen

Trung Lê đã rao bán cái thước bị thay bộ đọc ngay từ đầu theo hình ảnh post #864, người mua không hiểu biết nên đã bỏ qua 7 ngày vàng ngọc để trả lại. Nhìn về góc độ mua và bán thì Trung Lê không sai khi từ chối nhận lại sau hơn một tháng. Khi nhận thước khách hàng có thể kiểm tra và không ok về chất lượng thước và chất lượng dịch vụ sau bán hàng thì có thể trả lại và post cảnh báo......
Chúc tình yêu của hai bác lại như xưa. CNC pro là diễn đàn hay, anh em gặp nhau là điều tốt, nên mọi thứ phải giải quyết hài hòa, mỗi bác biết một ít thì khi khó khăn mới gọi cho nhau hỏi nhau được, cãi nhau hoài chả có ích gì cả. Thanks

----------

phuocminhhoa, thuhanoi, Trucvt, Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

Thực tâm em đã kể ở bài viết trên...là do cay thước nguyên bản (inh-mm) khi đăng bán xong thi thấy màn hình hơi mờ len em đã (ghi để LẠI DÙNG) rồi cũng chỉ là muốn thay 1 bộ đo điện tử từ cay thước khác cùng hãng mysuto vào để cây thước trên hoàn thiện hơn khi đem bán..
CHỨ NẾU chủ ý LỪA THI EM ĐỂ NGUYÊN cay thước (inh-mm) Ma BÁN..sao pải thay tráo làm j mất thời gian ..PẢI KO Ạ

(Nhưng quả thực em ko nghĩ tới sự viec j lại đi xa quá...khi cả chủ hàng va khách đều quá ĐANH ĐÁ) 

Thoi sự việc qua rồi ai đúng ai sai đã có lời nhân lỗi rieng minh..nguyên do khởi đầu cùng là ở em có tính "tò mò" thay JAPAN thành NHẬT BỦN..hiiii
To mò + ngu dốt = người đại phá hoại
Tò mò + Ham học hỏi  = người đại phá phách 
(E nói Đua cho vui )

Như anh TRUCVT nói quan trọng là bộ phim này 2 thằng em diễn lại đc cai kết có HẬU ạ.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Thực tâm em đã kể ở bài viết trên...là do cay thước nguyên bản (inh-mm) khi đăng bán xong thi thấy màn hình hơi mờ len em đã (ghi để LẠI DÙNG) rồi cũng chỉ là muốn thay 1 bộ đo điện tử từ cay thước khác cùng hãng mysuto vào để cây thước trên hoàn thiện hơn khi đem bán..
> CHỨ NẾU chủ ý LỪA THI EM ĐỂ NGUYÊN cay thước (inh-mm) Ma BÁN..sao pải thay tráo làm j mất thời gian ..PẢI KO Ạ
> 
> (Nhưng quả thực em ko nghĩ tới sự viec j lại đi xa quá...khi cả chủ hàng va khách đều quá ĐANH ĐÁ) 
> 
> Thoi sự việc qua rồi ai đúng ai sai đã có lời nhân lỗi rieng minh..nguyên do khởi đầu cùng là ở em có tính "tò mò" thay JAPAN thành NHẬT BỦN..hiiii
> To mò + ngu dốt = người đại phá hoại
> Tò mò + Ham học hỏi  = người đại phá phách 
> (E nói Đua cho vui )
> ...


Ông trungle này hình như vẫn có ý đánh cháo khái niệm, vẫn có ý đổi lỗi cho khách hàng. Càng theo dõi em càng có cảm giác ông này cố tình.
Mà ko hiểu sao ông này cứ thích nêu tên bác trucvt làm gì nhỉ, hay vì bác trucvt là ng khen ông.

----------

phuocminhhoa, Trucvt

----------


## Diyodira

> Trung Lê đã rao bán cái thước bị thay bộ đọc ngay từ đầu theo hình ảnh post #864, người mua không hiểu biết nên đã bỏ qua 7 ngày vàng ngọc để trả lại. Nhìn về góc độ mua và bán thì Trung Lê không sai khi từ chối nhận lại sau hơn một tháng. Khi nhận thước khách hàng có thể kiểm tra và không ok về chất lượng thước và chất lượng dịch vụ sau bán hàng thì có thể trả lại và post cảnh báo......
> Chúc tình yêu của hai bác lại như xưa. CNC pro là diễn đàn hay, anh em gặp nhau là điều tốt, nên mọi thứ phải giải quyết hài hòa, mỗi bác biết một ít thì khi khó khăn mới gọi cho nhau hỏi nhau được, cãi nhau hoài chả có ích gì cả. Thanks


còn luyến tiếc gì nữa chời, có người muốn đỡ đạn thay TL, tết rồi rãnh rồi nên bới lên tiếp cho nó giết bớt thời gian.
dân gian có câu "không lửa sao có khói", bởi vậy từ đầu đã có những câu chất vấn mà không được làm rõ, giờ chuyện sàn thước đã xác định rồi thì mọi việc xảy ra sau bán hàng không còn ý nghĩa gì, dẫu biết rằng người mua cũng có phần lỗi, một vụ án sau nhiều năm vẫn lật lại được mà, nếu anh bị kết tội thì mọi công trạng hay việc tốt gì anh đã làm qua cũng vô ích, vẫn phải thi hành án!

riêng 2 cái hình bác gary post ở trên sao tôi thấy không ăn nhập gì với lời văn bên dưới, tôi không thấy cái gì thể hiện đã thay bộ đọc, tôi chỉ thấy nói  là mất nắp pin thôi, hay tôi mắt mờ?

TL không phải là không có điểm tốt trong vấn đề này, cái này nói thêm thôi, còn sự viêc đã xong rồi, TL cũng lường trước việc mình làm đối với món hàng này nên đã có chính sách dùng 7 ngày, chứng tỏ TL có tinh thần trách nhiệm, đề phòng rủi ro, nghĩa là không có ý lừa lọc gì, vậy nên đến giờ tôi vẫn chưa dùng từ lừa đảo đối với bạn ấy, chỉ có điều TL không xử lý tình huống tốt nên mới ra cớ sự, dù sao cũng là bài học sâu sắc cho TL và tất cả ae chúng ta.

----------

phuocminhhoa

----------


## ktshung

nguyên đơn đồng ý bãi nại, bị đơn chấp nhận bồi thường, tòa vẫn ưa xử à ta?  :Big Grin:

----------


## kzam

Xong rồi thì nhờ mấy bác mod với admin dọn lại cái topic giúp. Tết nhất đến nơi mà ko kiếm được món nào, buồn ghê.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## garynguyen

@diyodiya: Bác nên xin phép e trước khi trích dẫn bài viết của em, em không vui khi bác làm vậy. Em viết theo suy nghĩ của cá nhân em và không đụng gì đến bác. Bác trích dẫn vậy là đang gato em. Bố em cũng ít khi ga tô em lắm. Em thì không rảnh để xía vào chuyện người khác bác ạ. Thanks
@all: Em là người mua nhiều và bán nhiều trên đây. Post trên của em là quan điểm về chuyện mua bán đơn thuần. Xin cảm ơn

----------


## Diyodira

> @diyodiya: Bác nên xin phép e trước khi trích dẫn bài viết của em, em không vui khi bác làm vậy. Em viết theo suy nghĩ của cá nhân em và không đụng gì đến bác. Bác trích dẫn vậy là đang gato em. Bố em cũng ít khi ga tô em lắm. Em thì không rảnh để xía vào chuyện người khác bác ạ. Thanks
> @all: Em là người mua nhiều và bán nhiều trên đây. Post trên của em là quan điểm về chuyện mua bán đơn thuần. Xin cảm ơn


ho ho... mấy ae đọc mà thấy lọt lỗ tai thì tôi cũng nên xin lỗi, luật nào ở đâu quy định vậy bác chỉ tôi xem, hay bây giờ nó nhảy sang sự thù hằn cá nhân rồi, nếu bác không chứng minh được luật thì bác cũng nên xin lỗi tôi nhé, tôi cũng không chấp nhận ai, kể cả người đã sinh ra tôi, đặt điều, áp đặt vô lý và kẻ cả như bác, trước tiên để ae tự nhận xét về vấn đề này.

nói như bác vậy ae mổ xẻ vấn đề này làm gì, rãnh rỗi chắc, d đ này là cái bô rác để ai muốn ném cái gì vào thì ném hả?

tôi nghĩ nếu bác chưa thực sự công tâm, chưa thực sự có nhìn nhận trong sáng trong vấn đề này thì cũng không nên commen bàn luận vấn đề này làm gì, lời khuyên chân thành.

vấn đề ở đây không phải là xía vào chuyện người khác, ông bà ta có câu "ăn quả nhớ kẻ trồng cây", d đ tồn tại cũng là nhờ tất cả ae thành viên mỗi người một tay, mình có được cái d đ này để chơi thì cũng phải có trách nhiệm chăm sóc, vun xới nó bằng cách này hay cách khác, làm cho nó tốt hơn, giảm càng nhiều càng tốt những cái xấu, những kẻ xấu, đơn giản thế thôi.

----------

duc.chu, phuocminhhoa

----------


## audiophilevn

các bác bớt phán xét và tranh luận nữa đi, người mua và người bán cũng đã làm hòa rồi  , trả topic cho người ta bán hàng.

----------

Trucvt, Trung Le

----------


## Diyodira

> các bác bớt phán xét và tranh luận nữa đi, người mua và người bán cũng đã làm hòa rồi  , trả topic cho người ta bán hàng.


nếu còn thành viên nào vẫn thắc mắc, chưa tâm phục khẩu phục thì cũng nên giải quyết cho nó rốt ráo, đó cũng là sự tôn trọng thành viên, tạo tiền lệ tốt cho sự công bằng, thoải mái và an toàn của d đ, để không còn xảy ra hiện tượng ấm ức, dẫn đến thiếu thiện chí, chọc ngoáy, phá phách.

quên, d đ nên làm một link hay banner, hay cách nào dễ và nhanh nhất đế thành viên nhấp 1 cái là chuyển đến mục thư giãn hay tự sự gì đó, chứ nhiều lúc lười quá rồi viết tùm lum không đúng chỗ dễ gây hiểu lầm.

----------

phuocminhhoa

----------


## Trung Le

Dạ thôi thôi em xin 2 cụ 2 kỵ  GÀ RY  & DI TỚI_ĐI LÙI 

>> Bác GARY  thi nhìn theo hướng người bán CÓ LÝ ĐÚNG CUA khi xét về TÌNH 

>>Bác DIVODIRA nhìn theo hướng người mua CÓ LÝ ĐÚNG CỦA NGƯỜI MUA khi xét về LÝ 

Và cả 2 điều trên thi 2 thằng em( trungle -PHUOCMINHHOA) sau sự viec cũng đã nc với nhau thẳng thắn Xong cũng roi cả 2 co cái nhìn GIỐNG của 2 bác:

===>>>> Kết có HẬU như anh TRUCVT đã nói 


(Có đúng ko ÔNG HOẠ )

----------


## garynguyen

OK cụ Trung em dừng lại.
@all: Các cụ coi post #1006 của em có nói gì đến cụ Di vô di ra ko? thế mà cụ ấy trích luôn cả cái poss đó rồi phán ở dưới như đúng rồi, sự tôn trọng của bác ấy với quan điểm của em không có, tự nhiên khơi khơi nhảy vô chỉ trích em thế có phải là đang gato em không?
@đi vô đi ra: Xin bác tránh em ra. Em đội ơn bác

----------

Trung Le

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Dạ thôi thôi em xin 2 cụ 2 kỵ  GÀ RY  & DI TỚI_ĐI LÙI 
> 
> >> Bác GARY  thi nhìn theo hướng người bán CÓ LÝ ĐÚNG CUA khi xét về TÌNH 
> 
> >>Bác DIVODIRA nhìn theo hướng người mua CÓ LÝ ĐÚNG CỦA NGƯỜI MUA khi xét về LÝ 
> 
> Và cả 2 điều trên thi 2 thằng em( trungle -PHUOCMINHHOA) sau sự viec cũng đã nc với nhau thẳng thắn Xong cũng roi cả 2 co cái nhìn GIỐNG của 2 bác:
> 
> ===>>>> Kết có HẬU như anh TRUCVT đã nói 
> ...


Dạ, cám ơn các bác. 
Em và Trung đã nói chuyện, Trung cũng hiểu đc vấn đề là như thế nào rồi ạ.
Gởi đến bác Diyodira : Em cám ơn bác đã có cái nhìn khách quan về sự việc và có những lời nói công tâm nhất. Nhưng em nghĩ là dừng ở đây thôi bác.
Topic thì còn đấy, nếu ng ta muốn hiểu thì phải đọc lại, tranh cãi làm gì nữa ạ.
Gởi đến bác Gary: dạ, thôi dừng bác nhỉ, để topic cho Trung nó bán hàng ạ.
P/S: post xong vào mới thấy bác gary post trên nên vào sửa lại nói với bác vài câu ntn, bác nghĩ cho kĩ đừng nên giận dỗi làm gì.
1. Có thể trình độ và sự tiếp xúc của mỗi ng khác nhau nên khi nhìn 1 món đồ khác nhau. Có thể bác tiếp xúc nhìu nên bác thấy, em cả đời mới đc tiếp xúc nó là lần thứ 2 thì sao em nhìn ra nó đc.
2. Em nghĩ việc trích dẫn nó chỉ thể hiện rằng ng kia đang trả lời bác mà thôi. Đâu có gì mà phải căng thẳng thế.
3. Sao bác lại xoáy vào việc trả và ko trả món hàng đấy để làm gì nữa thế? Bác đọc kĩ lại câu chuyện giúp em nhé.
4. Cuối cùng là em mong dừng câu chuyện đó ở đây.
EM XIN CÁM ƠN.

----------


## Trung Le

> Ông trungle này hình như vẫn có ý đánh cháo khái niệm, vẫn có ý đổi lỗi cho khách hàng. Càng theo dõi em càng có cảm giác ông này cố tình.
> Mà ko hiểu sao ông này cứ thích nêu tên bác trucvt làm gì nhỉ, hay vì bác trucvt là ng khen ông.


Đung ra la em quét nha roi..the nao tự dưng gập ngay ông TRAI PHỐ này..

 Dạ xin thua vi sao em nhắc ANH TRUCVT..cụ thử xem tất cả những lời anh noi ở bất ky cuoc cai nhau từ trc tới giờ ở những thành viên khác co bao h anh nhận xét hàm ý kich động ko..hay chi lời khuyên ae len hoà hoãn nhịn nhường nhau..đó là lý do em thích nhắc tới ANH TRUCVT là vậy

Còn cụ cảm nhận em Cố TÌNH...thì thì..ì đúng quá ko sai tẹo nào

e mà ko cố tình thi sao em lại thay đc (RUỘT) cây thước ĐANG DÙNG OK sang cây thước (Co bộ RUỘT HỎNG) => cay thước dùng dc 

 *Len xét về LÝ là em SAI khi thay đổi kết cấu bên trong sản phẩm mà ko trc báo với khách + 
 *Còn xét Về TÌNH em ko hẳn SAI vi hàng tới tay khách đúng hình ảnh và dùng sử dụng dc

Còn em nhan em sai j nữa thi mời cụ cứ đọc kỹ lại tiếp ở phần trên ạ

----------


## Zomcaizi

Thôi các bác ạ. Tết tới bẹn rồi, lo bán hàng và dựng máy đi ạ. Câu chuyện đã được đôi bên giải quyết êm đẹp rồi moi đi moi lại làm gì nữa

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!

Để kết thúc vấn đề, mình trình bày mấy ý thế này.

*Về người bán và người mua.*
1. Người bán vi phạm Nội quy khi đã không trình bày rỏ tình trạng món hàng (đã sửa chữa) như đã quy định. Gây nên tình trạng ngộ nhận tính nguyên bản của sản phẩm.
2. Người bán vẫn giao hàng đúng với hình ảnh đã được đang trên bài rao bán sản phẩm.
3. Người mua phản ánh chất lượng món hàng sau gần 01 tháng nhận được sản phẩm.
4. Thái độ phục vụ khách hàng xin không bình luận. Vì đó là tính cách mỗi người, và cũng là trách nhiệm & quyền lợi của mỗi người. Mỗi người sẽ tự có cách giải quyết.

*Cách thức giải quyết.*
1. Người bán đã vi phạm Nội quy, đã gây ra tranh chấp vì hành vi này.
2. Người mua vẫn nhận đúng món hàng.
3. Cả người mua & người bán đều đã tìm thấy tiếng nói chung sau khi tranh chấp.

-> Sẽ có một chủ đề mang nội dung Nhắc nhở bạn Trung Le cũng như các thành viên tham gia chuyên mục Mua bán. Vì link ngược lại nội dung phản ánh ở đây.
-> Duy trì các bài viết về nội dung tranh chấp. Là bài học kinh nghiệm cho cả người *mua* lẫn *bán*. Đây cũng là bài học đáng nhớ của Trung Le.
-> Cảnh cáo, cấm thành viên Trung Le tham gia mua bán 07 ngày.

Mọi người nên kết thúc tranh luận về vấn đề này. Nếu muốn tiếp tục làm rỏ phương thức rao bán hàng cũng như nên kiểm tra và mua hàng online thế nào? Hay làm rỏ trách nhiệm cũng như quyền lợi liên quan của thành viên khi tham gia *Mua bán*. Xin vui lòng tạo chủ đề mới!
Tham gia ý kiến một cách thẳng thắn, khách quan để có thể xây dựng một môi trường tốt hơn cho cộng đồng.

*@garynguyen cũng như các thành viên quan tâm đến chức năng trích dẫn (QUOTE) của diễn đàn*
1. Là một diễn đàn mở, mọi người khi tham gia đều có quyền lợi và nghĩa vụ như nhau.
2. Là một diễn đàn mở, nên mọi người tự chịu trách nhiệm hành vi của mình với cộng đồng.
3. Là một diễn đàn mở, nên mọi bài viết trên diễn đàn (trừ tin nhắn cá nhân, và một số chủ đề hạn chế) đều được công khai, mọi người khi tham gia đều có thể đọc được.
4. Việc trích dẫn có mục đích làm rỏ nội dung khi trao đổi với nhau, ngoài ra còn là phương pháp lưu giữ tránh bị xóa, thay đổi nội dung trong các thỏa thuận. Do đó việc trích dẫn không cần phải xin phép.
5. Tôn trọng quyền cá nhân, tránh việc mượn bài viết v.v... Công cụ trích dẫn (QUOTE) của diễn đàn đã tự động thêm link liên đến đến người viết bài. Là một hình thức ghi rỏ nguồn.
6. Hầu hết các mạng xã hội đều cho phép trích dẫn và không cần phải xin phép.

Trân trọng!

----------

Diyodira, garynguyen, hoangmanh, kzam, Longphan, Minh Phi Nguyen, phuocminhhoa, puskinu, sonnc1990, Tân Trần Văn, thuhanoi, Trucvt, Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

THUYỀN EM ĐÃ CẬP BẾN FORUM...và em xin đc nói 1 lời ngắn gọn với các bác thôi:

"EM SẼ RÚT KINH NGHIỆM vụ viec vua rồi va co gắng CÓ ĐỦ THÔNG TIN VỀ SẢN PHẨM MÌNH BÁN NHẤT CÓ THỂ
  Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ em..em xin cảm ơn. "

* vime koruda fi20-10 Htrình 500m gói bkbf15
(Thong tin ghi trên hình ảnh)


-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

* 2 cay vime fi32-bước 20 Htrình 350mm-2 đầu trục Fi20
(luu ý : ko dùng đc cho cơ khí chính xác..vi hơi rơ+sượng nhẹ)

Bác nào thấy dùng đc viec j thi chén hộ em
-giá 350k/1cay-600k/2 cây 

LH em Zalo(dt) 0918.215550

----------

kzam

----------


## Trung Le

NĂM MỚI EM XIN CHÚC TOÀN THỂ CÁC BÁC 1 NĂM 2019 
     - NGHÌN..sự NHƯ Ý
        - VẠN...   Sự NHƯ MƠ
           - TRIỆU...sự BẤT NGỜ
             - TỶ....lần HẠNH PHÚC..!

*MỞ HÀNG ÍT RAY NGẮN để làm trục Z tải nặng

-ray con lănTHK (srg25) dài340mm 
Hành trình 110mm..blok trượt đu bi đũa.
chất lượng TRƠN MƯỢT-KO RƠ SƯỢNG..
LUU y: dưới sát mép đế ray có đôi chỗ có bị sần nhẹ(nhưng bảo đảm ko ảnh hưởng j khi sử dụng)
Giá :750k/1 cặp ray gồm có 4 blok 
 

Va Nếu như Kèm với vime THK fi20 bước10 gối bkbf15 thi như TỪ HẢI gặp THUÝ KIỀU

 Chi tiết :

Giá 1200k/ 1 bộ đủ ray+vime

[A

Có thêm bức hình về cân nặng 


-LH em qua dt(Zalo) 0918215550
-rất mong các bác ủng hộ.

----------


## Trung Le

*tiếp tục RAY CON LĂN THK (srg15) và VIME nsk fi16-01 (cấp chính xác C3z) làm trục Z 

 chất lượng  cả 2 đều đẹp ko tỳ vết.khít-mượt-ko rơ sượng
  -ray dài 340mm THK srg15
  -vime nsk fi16-01 dài 220mm htrình 110mm



Giá (ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## tvn24680

> *tiếp tục RAY CON LĂN THK (srg15) và VIME nsk fi16-01 (cấp chính xác C3z) làm trục Z 
> 
>  chất lượng  cả 2 đều đẹp ko tỳ vết.khít-mượt-ko rơ sượng
>   -ray dài 340mm THK srg15
>   -vime nsk fi16-01 dài 220mm htrình 110mm
> 
> 
> 
> Giá 800k /cả bộ (ray+vime)


K đăng bộ này sớm, làm em lấy bộ ray + vitme trước to quá

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

TIẾP NỐI ray ngắn+ vime bước nhỏ cấp c3z

* ray +vime làm Z ht 75mm
  - ray THK (shs15) dài 220mm blok ray đẹm nhựa trượt rất êm
(Luu ý:  vi blok loại này dài(8cm) lên 1 cặp ray chỉ dung 2blok trượt)
  - Vime NSK fi16-01 cấp chính xác C3z Htrình 75mm + gối BK12
CHẤT LƯỢNG : cả 2 đều trắng mượt -trượt êm-ko rơ sượng

   Chi tiết 

Giá :700k/1 bộ (ray+vime trên)

----------


## Trung Le

* 4 em Biến tần mishisi E540 (2 cai 1.5kw-2 cai2.2kw)
-tính trạng hoạt động tốt-hình hài như ảnh đăng
-lưu ý: nhưng chỉ có 2 đồng hồ hiển thị.

-giá 4 triêu/ cả 4 cái như hình chụp (CHO NHANH BAY)
    bác nào mua lẻ em cũng bán : 
     -1.5kw=1400k/1btan+đồng hồ 
     -2.2kw=1600k/1 btan +đồng hồ
(Ko lấy đồng hồ trừ đi 250k)

----------


## Trung Le

* fix giá mấy em plc tồn 
- hàng bán như ảnh-vỏ ko xước hay bị dập vỡ
-fix giá lấy vốn 400k/1cai(số lượng còn 4 cái)
(Vi e ko rành về điện tử vậy len san phẩm bán chỉ như trong hình ảnh đăng )


-cả 4 cái Đèn RUN đều lên xanh lè ntn

----------


## Trung Le

* ray THK (shs25) dài 340mm
-chất lượng: trơn-mượt-êm-ko rơ sượng

Vi 1 blok khá dài(10cm)mà bác nào cần ht làm trục Z lớn thi vẫn có thể Sài 2blok /2ray đc ht 230mm(có kích thước tren ảnh)
Còn thừa 2 blok cho dự bị
-giá 700k/1 cặp ray+ 4 blok
(Rẻ như bán lẻ blok)


Số lượng có cả ray con lăn 


LH: zalo(dt) 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* COMBO = thép của THK hành trình 700mm làm trục X 
-kích thước phủ bi (R100mm X d970mm) nặng 20kg..có nắp che bụi 
-vime fi16 bước 10 - ray mang cá
-chất lượng: trượt mượt-ko rơ-sượng
-phần gắn động cơ thi đã tháo ra để gắn làm trục X 



[AT

Giá 2500k 

* cặp ray THK (shs15) dài 220 gồm có 2 blok( giữa các vien bi có đệm nhựa=> trượt cực êm)
-chất lượng:mượt-êm-ko sượng rơ 
 Nếu Đi Kèm vime NSK  fi 16-02 ht50mm cấp c3z => thi đc bộ Z cho máy mini 


Giá :
      >>450k/1 bộ (ray+vime)
      >>300k/1 cặp ray+2 blok

----------


## Trung Le

Cứ Có hàng là pải bán nhanh..hiii

* bộ ray+vime cho trục X ht 450mm
-ray thk(HSR20) dài 700mm
-vime koruda fi20-05 ht 450mm đủ áo gối bk15
Chất lượng: mượt ko ro sượng


-Giá (ĐÃ BÁN)
Sl có 2 bộ giống nhau

----------


## viaimacota

> Cứ Có hàng là pải bán nhanh..hiii
> 
> * bộ ray+vime cho trục X ht 450mm
> -ray thk(HSR20) dài 700mm
> -vime koruda fi20-05 ht 450mm đủ áo gối bk15
> Chất lượng: mượt ko ro sượng
> 
> 
> -Giá 1800k/1bo (như hình) 
> Sl có 2 bộ giống nhau


Bác có pully 1:2 fi lỗ 16 loại bản dày tầm 3 cm không để mình hình như giống cặp đang nằm trên vitme

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

bộ khung = thép phay phẳng (450x110mm) moi khung gắn liền 2 cặp ray trượt tròn fi10 vime fi12 bước5 
-1 bộ ht 380mm giá phủ bi (450x110mm)(đã bán)
-1bo ht 250mm giá 700k phủ bi (350x110mm)
Vi Cấu tạo hơi phức tạp khó mo tả len mời các bác xem hình:



* Bác nào ko thích vime + gối đỡ thi bỏ lại (trừ đi 200k) món e này bán hộ..heee

* cặp ray THK HSR20 dai 700mm 
-Đẹp mượt -ứ rơ-ứ sượng chất lượng thi y ảnh  
-giá (ĐÃ BÁN)



-Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ ạ
LH em 0918215550(Zalo+dt)

----------


## Trung Le

Đuổi RUỒI mãi đâm chán..lên lại bắt trước bác HẢI khoe cái cho rôm chợ

do EM & CỘNG SỰ cùng kết hợp 36 tư thế khoan-taro-căn chinh..vvv..vv
Mới sản xuất ra thằng CU này....hee


* cập nhật 
1-Ray con lăn THK (srg25) và (shs25) dai 340mm vẫn còn mỗi loại 2cap
Gia :700k/1cap (hình ảnh xem lại tren giup em)
2-ray THK (hsr20) dai 700mm 
3-ray shs15 + vime nsk fi16-02 
4- bộ khung trượt tròn ht 350mm và 280mm 
fix  giá 700k/bộ ht 350mm
    và 600k/bộ ht 280mm

LH em zalo(dt) 0918215550
Em cảm ơn

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Gamo, ngocsut

----------


## Trung Le

Ngắm chán-vuốt ve chán-lên h bán là không chán

* hộp số gemary (NEUGART) tỷ lệ 1:4 gắn vừa động cơ side 60
-trục vào 9mm trục ra 14mm
-chất lượng :do e chịu khó lau chùi nhiều....lên còn rất rất mới
(Mời các bác xem hình là rõ ạ)



-giá 600k/1cai 

*Phần Động cơ sẹvo bác nào "chiến" đc là giá 1trieu/1cai (bao sống-nhưng ko bao huống dẫn sử dụng)



  Thong so chi tiet 


Ý kiến rieng em:em thi ko rành về động cơ nhưng đóng góp ý kiến 
bác nào "xúc" về rồi chỉ cần đóng cái tủ kính nho nhỏ xinh xinh rồi trưng bày em này ở trong tủ đặt giữa xưởng cũng Ú OÀ ối người..khi thấy EM NÓ

Cách LH EM NHANH NHẤT QUA ZALO 0918215550..

----------


## Trung Le

*Đăng do vỡ gạch lại cặp ray THK srg15 con lăn + vime fi16-02 
  nhan sắc thi NGHIÊNG NƯỚC-LOÁ MẮT 
  Phần Chi tiết xem lại giúp em ở phần trên:

 Vẫn y giá: 800k/ray+vime (có bao ship)
(ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## ktshung

> *Đăng do vỡ gạch lại cặp ray THK srg15 con lăn + vime fi16-02 
>   nhan sắc thi NGHIÊNG NƯỚC-LOÁ MẮT 
>   Phần Chi tiết xem lại giúp em ở phần trên:
> 
>  Vẫn y giá: 800k/ray+vime (có bao ship)


Cặp ray giá nhiêu cu em

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

A. Kaka KTS đây rồi..tay kaka sờ xoạng món gạch vỡ(hang nhầm địa chỉ)
Chất lượng osake pải ko ạ..
Giá cặp ray 500k anh ơi.
À .bó cảm biến hành trình em gửi biếu anh.nó đã quay đầu về em rồi nhé

----------


## ktshung

> A. Kaka KTS đây rồi..tay kaka sờ xoạng món gạch vỡ(hang nhầm địa chỉ)
> Chất lượng osake pải ko ạ..
> Giá cặp ray 500k anh ơi.
> À .bó cảm biến hành trình em gửi biếu anh.nó đã quay đầu về em rồi nhé


Gửi cặp ray cho anh, tiền thì khi nào thấy cảm biến anh mày trả

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* mấy cảm biến sợi quang keynce 
-đã têst len đèn quang
-sợi quang ko đc dài (co 1 sợi dài khoảng 60cm)
-giá250k(ĐÃ BÁN)



* mấy cặp ray bản 15 loại ray con lăn  thk(srg15) dai 340mm
-hình thức như ảnh 
-chất lượng trơn-mượt-ko rơ sượng

-giá :500k/1cap (ĐÃ BÁN HẾT)
(1 căp=2 thanh ray+4blok)

Rất mong các bác ủng hộ
LH em Zalo 0918215550

----------


## tvn24680

Chào bác Trung Lê, tình hình là em mua của bác cặp ray và vitme này để làm cái trục Z


Vấn đề là có 1 block bi nó rơi 2 hoặc 3 viên, 3 cái khác không bị. Em muốn hỏi bác như vậy cái block đó bị sao vậy, nếu bác có cái khác đổi hoặc bán cho em để em thay thế k (em mới chỉ rút block khỏi ray và khi lắp lại bị như vậy)

----------


## Trung Le

> Chào bác Trung Lê, tình hình là em mua của bác cặp ray và vitme này để làm cái trục Z
> 
> 
> Vấn đề là có 1 block bi nó rơi 2 hoặc 3 viên, 3 cái khác không bị. Em muốn hỏi bác như vậy cái block đó bị sao vậy, nếu bác có cái khác đổi hoặc bán cho em để em thay thế k (em mới chỉ rút block khỏi ray và khi lắp lại bị như vậy)


4 Blok con lăn lúc đầu em gửi cho anh..và ae minh có ktra là bi đũa 4 blok đều đủ hết rủi pải ko
(em pải nói rõ vi sợ co ai đọc ko rõ lại noi em bán blok bị tuột bi..lại KHỔ EM)
Bác gửi blok về cho em...em lắp lại bi khác vào cho hoặc đổi blok khác cho bác (nếu thực sự chỉ bị tuột 3 bi đũa)..
Chứ mất bi nhiều hon thi bác pải mua thôi(em cũng có bán blok này)

----------


## Trung Le

Cảm biến quang lung tung các loại 
Đã tét sơ bộ đều ok hết..còn cách sử dụng ntn thi em chịu
-giá 400k/cả đám 

Luu ý :có 3 cai màu Cam(china) thi hên xui

----------


## tvn24680

> 4 Blok con lăn lúc đầu em gửi cho anh..và ae minh có ktra là bi đũa 4 blok đều đủ hết rủi pải ko
> (em pải nói rõ vi sợ co ai đọc ko rõ lại noi em bán blok bị tuột bi..lại KHỔ EM)
> Bác gửi blok về cho em...em lắp lại bi khác vào cho hoặc đổi blok khác cho bác (nếu thực sự chỉ bị tuột 3 bi đũa)..
> Chứ mất bi nhiều hon thi bác pải mua thôi(em cũng có bán blok này)


- Mua online thì chỉ nhìn ảnh thôi chứ sờ mó đâu mà ktra
- bi rơi ra em vẫn nhặt đủ, nhét vào lúc lắp nó lại rơi ngay đầu ray, lại nhặt, lại nhét, lại rơi. Quy trình nó thế đấy, và chỉ bị mỗi block nằm nghiêng trong hình đó.
- em chưa dùng, hôm nay lấy ra để lắp cho cái z em mới làm, thấy vậy nói bác biết và xử lý cho em
- bác đổi cái khác cho em cũng đc, bán cũng đc, tùy vào uy tín của bác thôi, em k đòi hỏi, chứ còn gửi cho bác lắp lại rồi cũng rơi ra như em lắp thôi
Bác hãy cho em 1 PA xử lý tối ưu chứ bỏ cả cặp ray phí lắm

----------


## Trung Le

> - Mua online thì chỉ nhìn ảnh thôi chứ sờ mó đâu mà ktra
> - bi rơi ra em vẫn nhặt đủ, nhét vào lúc lắp nó lại rơi ngay đầu ray, lại nhặt, lại nhét, lại rơi. Quy trình nó thế đấy, và chỉ bị mỗi block nằm nghiêng trong hình đó.
> - em chưa dùng, hôm nay lấy ra để lắp cho cái z em mới làm, thấy vậy nói bác biết và xử lý cho em
> - bác đổi cái khác cho em cũng đc, bán cũng đc, tùy vào uy tín của bác thôi, em k đòi hỏi, chứ còn gửi cho bác lắp lại rồi cũng rơi ra như em lắp thôi
> 
> Bác hãy cho em 1 PA xử lý tối ưu chứ bỏ cả cặp ray phí lắm


Giải thích để sao bác hiểu khó ghê:tóm lại là ray con lăn em khuyến cáo luôn..vi ngay trc em đã bị tuột bi lăn kiểu tháo blok ra ngó nghieng(to mò) rồi khi gắn lại là tung sờ lung(vi loại này gắn vào khó hơn blok bi tròn)..len trc khi Ck tiền em sẽ quay clip gửi qua Zalo để khách hàng xem..

Uy tín của em thi anh yen tâm..chua bao h em ko bù đắp phần thiệt cho khách.bác chụp em cai hình ảnh blok bị tuôn mấy bi đua rồi pot  len đây hoặc gửi Zalo giup e nhé..
Anh Cứ gửi về em(Sđt Zalo em ghi ở dưới ) như em đã nói ở phần trên rồi đó:

----------


## hoangson

Bác bôi cho nó tý mỡ là nó dính bi vào ngay. Để khô thì bác đặt vào nó lại rơi ra

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

* EM LẠI MỚI Có ĐC ÍT RAY CON LĂN nsk và vime nsk fi16-05 LÀM TRỤC Z
-RAY con lăn bản 15 NSK (mã RA15) dài 340mm ht 170mm (hàng tuyển chọn đẹp ko tỳ vết)
 Giá :500k/1cap- 900k/2cap
(1 cặp =2ray+4blok)
-vime nsk fi16-05 cấp C3z dài 220mm ht 140mm
 giá :250k/1cay-400k/2cay 

vẫn dính mỡ zin..len em vẫn để nguyên chưa lau chùi

Chi tiết hơn chút


Vi hàng tuyển chọn lên Tất CẢ ĐỀU ĐẸP như hình dưới đây:



LH em Zalo 0918215550

Rất mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## Trung Le

* hình ảnh chi tiết vime NSK  fi16-05 (cấp c3z) dai 220mm ht 140mm


Khi 2 em nó Sát cánh bên nhau=> CẶP ĐÔI HOÀN HẢO

----------


## Minhhp1983

> * hình ảnh chi tiết vime NSK  fi16-05 (cấp c3z) dai 220mm ht 140mm
> 
> 
> Khi 2 em nó Sát cánh bên nhau=> CẶP ĐÔI HOÀN HẢO


Thèm quá mà không có tiền mua , hàng đổi hàng đc ko bác,e có mấy cặp ray hsr 20 dài 700

----------


## Trung Le

* VẪN LÀ MÓN RAY CON LĂN NSK (RA15) dài 310mm hành trình 140mm(160mm)
Giá: 450k/1cap -800k/2 cặp 
-chất lượng mượt+ sáng+bót.


 CHÚ Ý:
  hành trình van tăng đc lên 160mm khi tháo 2 miếng đệm ở 2 đầu mỗi blok (mời xem hình dưới)

----------


## Trung Le

* cây Xilanh smc JAPAN  ht 200mm đường kính thân Xilanh=fi50mm-trục ty đẩy =fi20mm
 test bằng tay khi e bịt đầu cấp khí thì e ko thể nào mà KÉO hoặc ĐẨY đc trục ty=> tạm kết luận khí ko bị rò rỉ.
-giá 400k
[ATTACH=CONFIG]722

Đính kèm 72247

----------


## nvhuan

Còn nhôm định hình 40 40 ko bạn

----------


## Trung Le

Em ngoi lên hít thở OXy phát:
-Ray con lăn nsk(RA15) dai 310mm.  (hình+thong tin  chi tiết xem ở tren giup em)
-ray con lăn THK (srg25) dai 340mm (hình + thong tin ở trên)
-ray THK (shs25) dai 340mm (hình+thong tin chi tiết ben tren giup e)
-vime nsk fi16-02 ht 110mm và 
- vime nsk fi16-05 ht 140mm 
-vime THK fi2010 ht 175mm 

   ***Em vẫn còn mấy món trên để phục vụ cho các bác làm Z nhé
LH em zalo(dt) 0918215550

----------


## zinken2

ray 15 con ray này lỗ cách lỗ 60mm. thường loại 15 lỗ cách lỗ 30mm . hay NSK nó làm vậy

----------


## Trung Le

> ray 15 con ray này lỗ cách lỗ 60mm. thường loại 15 lỗ cách lỗ 30mm . hay NSK nó làm vậy


Da Ray con lăn: THK Khoảng cách lỗ ốc là 30mm..
                   NSK thì khoảng cách lỗ ốc là 60mm
Chú à

----------

zinken2

----------


## Trung Le

E Xin ít OXY...
Ray con lăn 
-NSK(RA15) dài 310 ht 160mm em vẫn còn mấy cặp 
Giá 450k/1cap+4 blok và 800k/2cap

-Vime nsk fi16-05 ht 145mm giá 200k/1cay 
-Gửi các bác xem lại tấm hình cũ +tấm hình khi ray+vime của em lên thành trục Z 


* hộp gỗ có giá khung nhôm+mấy cai giác hút+ ben trong có cây vime fi16-(bước khoảng 04) ht cỡ 50mm
-Kích thước hộp ko tinh khung nhom trên (dai250 X rong150 x cao130mm)

     Ko có tay quay như trong hình đâu ạ

     Khi quay vime thi xem đc bên trong ntn

-giá 350k

LH em Zalo 0918215550..rất mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## phamtuongdk

> Cứ Có hàng là pải bán nhanh..hiii
> 
> * bộ ray+vime cho trục X ht 450mm
> -ray thk(HSR20) dài 700mm
> -vime koruda fi20-05 ht 450mm đủ áo gối bk15
> Chất lượng: mượt ko ro sượng
> Đính kèm 70260
> Đính kèm 70261
> -Giá 1800k/1bo (như hình) 
> Sl có 2 bộ giống nhau


2 cặp này còn không bác chủ.

----------


## Trung Le

> 2 cặp này còn không bác chủ.


Dạ còn ạ..bac LH em Zalo(dt) 091821.5550.
Cảm ơn

----------


## phamtuongdk

..........

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Bác này bán hàng chán quá. E chuyển tiền cho bác nhưng bác lại không có hàng gửi cho e, cuối cùng chốt lại bác hẹn ngày gửi trả lại tiền mua hàng. Từ ngày hẹn đến nay là 5 ngày và từ khi e chuyển tiền cho bác là 10 ngày rồi. E gọi điện bác không nghe, nhắn tin SMS và zalo cũng không trả lời. Có thể bác đang gặp chuyện không may về gia đình hay bản thân hoặc một lý do nào đó thì cũng nên cho e 1 câu trả lời nhé.


Lúc này sao Trung Le bê bối quá nhỉ ? chuyện bán hàng hàng trên mạng mà gọi điện không bắt máy là coi như kết thúc rồi . :Confused:

----------


## phamtuongdk

Bác chủ vừa nt hồi âm lại cho e và mọi việc đã xong êm xuôi. Đúng như e dự đoán bác chủ đang gặp chuyện.

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

Dạ em đã nổi lên để tiếp OXY rồi ạ.
.vừa rồi bà già em pai nằm viện.mà bệnh viện thi cách nhà xa quá(40km)..
lên em cũng ko kịp phản hồi hay giải quyết việc con dở dang với mấy bác..làm các bác LH em mà ko đc phản hồi lại ngay như mọi khi.
Và ngày hnay thì mọi việc do đang của e với mấy bác có lẽ cũng đã ổn hết rồi pải ko ạ..
Rất mong các bác Thong cảm Cho em.

----------


## Trung Le

> Lúc này sao Trung Le bê bối quá nhỉ ? chuyện bán hàng hàng trên mạng mà gọi điện không bắt máy là coi như kết thúc rồi .


phát biểu liều lên pải Bắn cho 1phat BÙM CHÍU..CHÚ GIÀ đẹp trai Vũng tàu..hiiii..i

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> phát biểu liều lên pải Bắn cho 1phat BÙM CHÍU..CHÚ GIÀ đẹp trai Vũng tàu..hiiii..i


Trung Le Lúc này chắc có em nào kẹp cổ hơi căng rồi nên hay chơi sì căng đan câu Like đây   :Wink:  mở điện thoại sợ truy GPS hả chú  :Big Grin:

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Trung Le

Em TRINH bảo em làm theo cách của em nó.lên trang nhất luôn=> 100% HIỆU QUẢ..hiii


* CHỢ búa dạo này ae chuyển qua nuôi HẾN hết rồi thi pải:có 2 cặp ray giống nhau len quyết định bán 1 cặp 
-ray THK sr20 dài 600mm-ht 430mm..
-chất lượng: MƯỢT-khít-bót
 

Giá :1trieu 
LH em Zalo (dt) 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

*Moto sẹvo mitshi 400w (HF -
-bao sống-hình thức ko dập vỡ còn day giắc( như ảnh )
-giá 500k



*động cơ giảm tốc OM 40w + bộ điều khiển 
-đã test OK:chạy nhanh-chậm-đảo chiều-lật cánh đánh đầu các kiểu...hii
-giá 800k /ca bo như hình

----------


## Minhhp1983

> *Moto sẹvo mitshi 400w (HF -
> -bao sống-hình thức ko dập vỡ còn day giắc( như ảnh )
> -giá 500k
> 
> 
> 
> *động cơ giảm tốc OM 40w + bộ điều khiển 
> -đã test OK:chạy nhanh-chậm-đảo chiều-lật cánh đánh đầu các kiểu...hii
> -giá 800k /ca bo như hình


Trước e cũng có 1 con moto như thế này , chế làm cửa cuốn đến bây giờ vẫn chạy ngon , hàng chất phết

----------


## Trung Le

Mớ nguồn 24v....A..đã test ok
Giá :600k/cả mớ




* nguồn kenynce 24v-4.5A 
-giá da ban (bao sống )



Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ 
LH em Zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* Plc omron CP1H-x40DT-D
-đã test len đèn run xanh-không dập vỡ xước (bịmất lắp trên)
-giá: ( DA BÁn )
[ATTACH=CONFIG]

[ATTACH=CO


* 2 driver yaskawa 100w
-vi ko rành về món này lên em chỉ bao vỏ đẹp ko vỡ xước-bao sống 
-giá 300k/1c(đã bán)
[ATTACH=CO

[ATTACH=CONFI


Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Minhhp1983

> * Plc omron CP1H-x40DT-D
> -đã test len đèn run xanh-không dập vỡ xước (bịmất lắp trên)
> -giá:1 triệu /plc+ Tặng theo nguồn  (bao như hình)
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]
> 
> [ATTACH=CO
> 
> 
> * 2 driver yaskawa 100w
> ...


Hàng ngon , bác để e húp

----------

Trung Le

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Bác để e 1 cái drỉve yakawa 100w nhé

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Minhhp1983

> * Plc omron CP1H-x40DT-D
> -đã test len đèn run xanh-không dập vỡ xước (bịmất lắp trên)
> -giá:1 triệu /plc+ Tặng theo nguồn  (bao như hình)
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]
> 
> [ATTACH=CO
> 
> 
> * 2 driver yaskawa 100w
> ...


 Bác để e 2 cái driver singma5

----------


## Trung Le

* mớ đk nhiệt độ (như hình)
-test đều ok..


[ATTACH=CONFIG]
Đính kèm 74588

Giá 100k/1c

----------


## Trung Le

* bán cho đỡ nhớ chợ 
-khung máy C (tự DIY) ht X 300-y 200mm..truc Z sai vime ren 
-Ray 3 trục xyz đều bản 15 THK (hsr va srg)..tấm đế (màu xanh) phía dưới bằng thép dày 20mm đc phay rãnh (sâu 2mm) để gắn lọt trục Y
(Bác nào thấy dùng đc việc thi LH (Zalo 0918215550) em để thêm chi tiết ) 
Hình tổng thể
[ATTACH=CONFI

Hình tách rời Trục XY 
[ATTACH=CONFIG

Trục Z 
[ATTACH=CONF


Rap Len đủ hình (ko co đông cơ đi kèm)
Đính kèm 74596
[ATTACH=

Giá 6trieu (e bao ship) 
Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ ạ

----------


## Trung Le

* trục Z htrinh 130mm.ray 15 (ray con lan) +vime fi16-05 đều của nsk 
.giá 1.1trieu(ĐÃ BÁN)
-dự làm bộ này để minh dùng..vi thằng cuty nhà em cháu no chán sữa thèm bia giống bố...
(Lưu ý: gối đỡ trục vime là em diy từ gối phụ nhưng vẫn lắp đủ 2 bạc đạn )
[ATTACH=CO

[ATTACH=

[ATTACH=CONF

Còn Đây là Ảnh loại Ray +vime đẻ ráp len trục Z (vime+ray rời này bác nào cần hú e)
[ATTACH=CONFIG][/ATTACH]


Mong các bác ủng hộ 
E Cam on

----------


## Trung Le

* LÊN sóng em spinde in đức 
-Công suất 6,6kw (thông tin đã co trên hình ảnh)
-sắt thép chén đc tuốt ạ
-giá 6trieu 





Cần thêm thông tin xin Lh em :0918215550(Sđt-Zalo)
Em cảm ơn

----------


## huyquynhbk

con này gá dao ntn vậy bác ?

----------


## sonnc1990

Motor kéo thì phải bác ạ

----------


## Trung Le

Xin loi các bác hỏi tính năng con dc spindernier mà em kông tra lời..
E đang bán hộ bạn..bácnào vẫn quan tâm xin lh(0898686314) TRỰC TIẾP bạn em..tra giá + hỏi thoải mái ạ.hiiii
Lưu ý:Em la người đứng ra bảo đảm về chất lượng sảnphẩm..
EM cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

Mớ vime thk fi20-10 ht175mm dải 310mm
-Ko rơ sượng
Giá 250k/1c--400k/2cay



Rất mong các bác ung hộ em
Lh em zalo(đt) 0918215550
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

*Trục z ht135mm phủ bi(500x120mm)
-Ray con lăn nsk15 
-vime nsk fi16-05(chi tiêt mời các bác coi hình)
Giá 1200k 




Lưu ý: bộ z nay do em ráp để phục vu cho e.nhưng co thay đổi lên em bán.phần  bích găn động cơ.nếu thấy nhỏ thi bác về gắn lại loại to hơn

----------


## Trung Le

*Mớ dk nhiêt độ linh tinh hãng in japan
-tất cả đều sống hết...
-giá 400k/cả mớ trong 6hình( DA BÁN)



* cặp ray nsk ls20 mạ đen dài 155cm kèm theo 4blok 
(cặp ray nay đang gắn làm trục y trên khung máy thèm lúa len em rỡ ra bán.bác nào cần khung làm y máy rơter ghép bằng nhôm hình 80x80-80x40 em có bán.cần xem hình nt Zalo e )
-chất lượng ray osake.bi bọng đủ ko thiếu viên nào
-giá 2600k(ĐÃ BÁN)



-Em có luôn cả vime fi25-10 dai 1500mm Ht 1300mm để đi với cặp ray này ạ

*moto Gibbe  dc24v hàng in Usa
-test thử ok-nhưng ty lệ qua hộp số thi em ko rõ.(e chi tiết hình ảnh giúp em)
-giá 200k(ĐÃ BÁN)



Rất Mong các bác ủng hộ
Liên hệ em zalo(đt) 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

*mấy cái khớp nối 12-16
-giá 250k/2cai
[ATTAC

(So lượng có 20cai)

* cặp ray taiwan bản 20 dài 1100mm.kèm 4 blok trượt loại 4 đường bi(co 1 blok hơi sượng.)
3 blok còn lại bót khít.bi thi sáng bong..dúng ra là cặp ray nay em để ở nhà gan 2nam nay chưa sử dụng j.
Giá:1600k
[ATTACH=CONFIG]76459[

Mã blok ray
Đính kèm 76460

* nguồn hịn 24v-3A đã tét ok.ko dạp vỡ sứt mẻ j.đẹp như hình
-Gia 200k


* động cơ họp số vuong góc 
-Nguôn cấp dc 12v hãng j em ko rõ(tem hơi mờ)
-Test qua nguồn 12v =>quay veoveo.
-Giá 250k


Tem mác


Rất mong các bác ủng hộ
Lh em zalo(đt) 0918215550

----------


## cuplit

8080 của bác dày k ạ? em cần 920mm x2 với 634mmx2 loại 8080

----------


## Trung Le

Em chỉ co khung máy = nhôm hình 8080 thôi ạ
Luu y: 2 trục xz ( vùng khoanh đỏ) đã bán

----------


## Trung Le

*Cây thước kẹp míutoyo 300mm điện tử bị hỏng phần gắn pin(xem hình giúp e)
-Mũi cặp trên và dưới Vẫn còn nhọn ko bị mẻ.
-phần kim loại của thước còn khá mới-phần điện thi chăc là "ẳng"
Gia 250k

----------


## Trung Le

* HỘP SỐ ty lệ 1:5  (side60) gắn vừa sevo 400w
-Trục Vào 14 -trục ra 16
-Giá 300k
[ATTACH=CONFIG]

Hơi Xấu phần đít -lắp với moto ko ảnh hưởng j
[ATTACH=CONFIG

----------


## Trung Le

*Plc 
-tét lên đèn Run xanh
-vỏ không dập vỡ xước sạt.đẹp như hình chụp

-giá :300k/1cai...500k/2cai
(Hàng BÁn như hình ko có cáp kèm theo)
Đính kèm 76496
Đính kèm 76497
Đính kèm 76498
Đính kèm 76499

* modul mở rộng plc Fuji(em hỏigooogle nó bảo vạy)
-gia :200k/2cai ( bao sống)



*2 bộ trượt nhôm gắn cặp ray mini 09 dài 19cm
-Bác nào dùng dc việc j thi dùng ạ
-giá :150k/1bo-(lấy 2 bộ em bao ship)



Rất mong các bác ủng hộ (zalo-đt 0918215550)

----------


## Trung Le

*Plc idec in taiwan
-tét lên đèn Run xanh
-vỏ không dập vỡ xước sạt.đẹp như hình chụp

-giá :300k/1cai...500k/2cai-1tr2/cả mớ(6cai)
(Hàng BÁn như hình ko có cáp kèm theo)
[ATTACH=CONFI
[ATTACH=CONFIG]76497[
[ATTACH=CONFIATTACH]
Đính kèm 76499

* 2modul mở rộng kỹ thuâth số in (Google bảo vay) của plc fuji 
-giá 200k/2c (bao sống )



* 2bộ khung nhôm trượt gắn ray bản 09 dài 19cm(xem hình giúp)
Bác nào thấy dùng dc thi ủng hộ em
-giá 150k/1bo lấy cả 2 em bao ship



Rat mong các bác ung hộ(Lh zalo+đt 0918215550)

----------


## Trung Le

* cây vime fi25-b5..koruda mạ đen dài 640mm ht480mm
-chất lượng đẹp như ảnh chụp-có 1 chút rơ Ngang.ko rơ dọc 
-giá 500k
[ATTACH=CONFIG]
[ATTACH=CONFIG

 Đen xì-bóng mượt 
[ATTACH=CONFIG]765
Đính kèm 76533

Mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Trung Le

* DẦU TƯỚI NGUỘI hãng OiL korea loại dầu pha cùng với nước
-tất Cả các thùng đều còn zin nguyên đai kiện của hãng-chưa bị mở nắp (thể tích chứa 18 lít/1 thùng)
-trên mõi thùng dầu đèu Co hướng dẫn tỷ lệ pha dầu & nước
-giá 1.2trieu/1thung dầu( thể tích chứa 18lit)
[ATTACH=CO




Chú ý: em bảo đảm Và chịu trách nhiệm về hàng bán là: 
tất ca các thùng chưa bị khui(mở) nắp-đủ 18lit/1thung dầu hãng OIL korea

Lh zalo(đt) 0918215550
Mong các bác ủng hộ em

----------


## Trung Le

> * DẦU TƯỚI NGUỘI hãng OiL korea loại dầu pha cùng với nước
> -tất Cả các thùng đều còn zin nguyên đai kiện của hãng-chưa bị mở nắp (thể tích chứa 18 lít/1 thùng)
> -trên mõi thùng dầu đèu Co hướng dẫn tỷ lệ pha dầu & nước
> -giá 1.2trieu/1thung dầu( thể tích chứa 18lit)
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]76562[/
> 
> 
> 
> Chú ý: em bảo đảm Và chịu trách nhiệm về hàng bán là: 
> ...


-em FIX GIÁ còn 1trieu/1thung(18lit)
Mong các bác ủng hộ em lần đâu em bán loại hàng này

----------


## Trung Le

* cả đống 1trieu (ĐÃ BÁN)
-1 moto sevo TBL +1 moto sevo Ls 400w+3 hộp só side60 ty lệ 1/5
- 2 moto ko vỡ đít dây giắc còn đủ-trục vẫn quay trơn.
-tóm lại hàng nhu hình-sử dụng ok

----------


## Trung Le

* còn mấy cây vime thk fi20-10 ht175mm dai 310mm đủ bkbf+khơp nối
Bác nào cần làm z thi Ú em.hàng bao đẹp.bao mượt.
-giá 600k/1cay
[ATTACH=CONFIG]
[ATTACH=CONFIG]
Đính kèm 76677

----------


## Trung Le

* hộp số của đức ty le 1:5 side 60
-trũc vào8 ra 14 hàng cỏn rất mới
Gia 450k/1c 800k/2c

Bên trong


Lh em 0918215550(zalo+đt)

----------


## Trung Le

* combo full thép kích thuóc (390x65mm)
-ray dạng mang cá-vime fi12-b10 Ht 200mm 
-Ko rơ sượng-trượt rất mượt 
Giá 800k

----------


## Trung Le

*tìm đồng đội :
Cách đây khoảng 1 tuần Có 1 bác mua em con moto hộp giảm tốc vuong dc12v mà ck em rồi.nhưng do e vừa mất dt len ko còn dc+sdt.mog bác cho em xin lại dc+sdt

    MỤC MUA & BÁN
* e mới vè dc mấy bộ z ht khoảng ~120mm vime fi12-05 có gắn kèm 1 step 2phase shinano 4.2A.+khớp nối 
-giá 800k/1bo(đây đủ như hình)




* động cơ sevo pấnonic 200w
-ko dap võ dit -trục quay nhẹ-day giắc đủ 
-250k(đã ban


Lh :zalo+dt :0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

Hang của Mấy cụ KỸ TÍNH+KHÓ TÍNH+CHỊU CHƠI đây ạ
Ray con lăn THK(srg15) dài 340mm ht 180mm (khoảng cách các lỗ ốc bắt ray là 30mm)
-em bao đẹp -mượt- đủ bi đũa(trên hình ảnh là mỡ zin em chưa lau chùi)
-Giá 500k/1 cặp


Em có cả vime (
-nsk fi16-05 dai 220mm.ht130mm giá 250k
-thk fi20-10 dài 310mm.ht175mm đủ bkbf giá 550k
Phục vụ cac bác làm Z

Lh em zalo 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* combo.z ht200mm
Vime fi12-10
1Ray 15 
-bác nào thay.dung dc thì ứng họ em



Giá. 700k

----------


## Trung Le

Em xin fix giá mây món hàng
1-2bộ combo.z ht120 mm full thép đen+ dòng coĐính kèm 76989



Giá 700k/bo lấy 2 bộ(bao ship)
2- mấy cấp. Ray thì srg25 dai340mm
Giá 600k/1cap 
Ray conlani thksrg15 dai 310mm là 
450k/1cap

----------


## Trung Le

* Moto kéo trục chính fannuc (đít đỏ) cs1,5kw (chi tiết đã có trên hình ảnh)
-bao sống-vỏ ngoài ko dập vỡ-day giac còn đủ
Đính kèm 76980
Đính kèm 76981
Đính kèm 76982
-Giá 1.8trieu
* hạ giá trục z ht 120mm(thong số cac bác xem giup ở trang 55)
Đính kèm 76984
Giá còn 700k/1bo (còn 2 bộ lấy nốt em bao ship)

*Fix mấy cặp Ray con lăn 
thk srg 25 dai 340mm giá 600k
Thk srg 15 dai 310mm giá 450k

----------


## Trung Le

* Moto kéo trục chính fannuc (đít đỏ) cs1,5kw (chi tiết đã có trên hình ảnh)
-bao sống-vỏ ngoài ko dập vỡ-day giac còn đủ
[ATTACH=CONFIG]7698[ATTACH=CONFIG]76987[/ATTA
[ATTACH=CONFIG]76Đính kèm 76988
[ATTACH=CONFIG]7698
-Giá 1,8trieu
* hạ giá trục z full thép ht 120mm.gan kèm được step (thong số cscs bác xem ở trang 55)
[ATTACH=CONFIG]76
Giá còn 700k/1bo còn 2 bộ lấy nốt em bao ship

*Fix mấy cặp Ray con lăn 
thk srg 25 dai 340mm giá 600k
Thk srg 15 dai 310mm giá 450k

----------


## Trung Le

Có 1 bác mua e moto,12v hop giam tóc goc vuong,e xin lại địa chi em gửi hàng
Em cam on

----------


## Trung Le

Năm mới em chúc toàn thể forum procnc mạnh khỏe..hàng họ mua và bán trao và đổi nhanh thoăn thoắt như JERY

Em vẫn lại là ray con lăn thk-nsk ( hnay e có li xi cho bác nào xông đất ạ)
-ray con lăn thk(Srg25) dài 320mm giá 600k co bị rỗ 1chut ở mép đế ray.. và sườn blog nhưng bao đảm ko anh hưởng tới sử dụng 
(kèm li xi 1cay vime thk fi20-10 ht 175mm)
-ray con lăn thk (srg15) dài 340mm giá 500k
(kèm li xi 1cay vime NSk fi16-05 ht 130mm)
Ray con lăn nsk (Ra15) dài 340mm giá 500k 
(kèm li xi 1 cay vime nsk fi16-02 ht 110mm)
Mấy loại ray trên thi chắc em ko pải giới thiệu nhiều pải ko ạ


Lixi đây ạ



Lh em Zalo (dt) 0918215550

----------


## Trung Le

* driver yaskawa 2.2kw (bao test các kiểu con đà điểu )
Hàng mượt như ảnh.
Gia 4.5tr (đã bán)




Lh em Zalo 0918.215550..

----------


## Trung Le

Em lại len song vtv1 
E co em biến tần 11kw hàng sanghai (chi tiết xem hình giup em ạ)
Giá 2trieu(em bao sống) (đã bán)
Lh :em zalo dt 0918215550-0985795200(số mới)



Ngoài ra bác nào cần ray con lăn thk -nsk bản 15 dài 310 mm Em còn hơn 10 cặp
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Trung Le

*Bán khung như hình cho bác nào về chế cháo ạ..kích thước viên gach nha em(40x40cm) để các bác so sánh kích thước khung
Giá 300k (ĐÃ BÁN)
[ATTACH=CO
[ATTA
[ATTACH
Lh em zalo :0918215550-(dt 0985795200.sô mới)

----------

Dunkermotoren

----------


## futurenguyen

> *Trục z ht135mm phủ bi(500x120mm)
> -Ray con lăn nsk15 
> -vime nsk fi16-05(chi tiêt mời các bác coi hình)
> Giá 1200k 
> Đính kèm 76402
> Đính kèm 76403Đính kèm 76404
> Đính kèm 76405
> 
> Lưu ý: bộ z nay do em ráp để phục vu cho e.nhưng co thay đổi lên em bán.phần  bích găn động cơ.nếu thấy nhỏ thi bác về gắn lại loại to hơn


bộ này còn ko bác hoặc combo z ht 120-150

----------


## Hiep.vit

ông anh có con bắn vít sài pin nào không

----------


## thuhanoi

> Năm mới em chúc toàn thể forum procnc mạnh khỏe..hàng họ mua và bán trao và đổi nhanh thoăn thoắt như JERY
> 
> Em vẫn lại là ray con lăn thk-nsk ( hnay e có li xi cho bác nào xông đất ạ)
> -ray con lăn thk(Srg25) dài 320mm giá 600k co bị rỗ 1chut ở mép đế ray.. và sườn blog nhưng bao đảm ko anh hưởng tới sử dụng 
> (kèm li xi 1cay vime thk fi20-10 ht 175mm)
> -ray con lăn thk (srg15) dài 340mm giá 500k
> (kèm li xi 1cay vime NSk fi16-05 ht 130mm)
> Ray con lăn nsk (Ra15) dài 340mm giá 500k 
> (kèm li xi 1 cay vime nsk fi16-02 ht 110mm)
> ...


Lâu nay không thấy ty tròn loại to nhỉ

----------

